# ★ Atomic Squat ★



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)

A place for all of my favorite filthy fucking scumbags to come and have a drink, vent, post bud porn, some music, talk about what the fuck ever. And, if you don't got nowhere to go tonight, you can kick off your boots and crash in the back room...



Boasting obscure tracks, unique live recordings and a smooth baritone that owns the airwaves...once again beating on your undeserving eardrums - this is the atomic squat.

*Only one rule* - We reserve the right to be pissdrunk. And, if you see someone taking charge, you will be expected to beat them...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)

Dedicated to Baltimore.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 28, 2015)

Nobody ,likes you
go away


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)

mainliner said:


> Nobody ,likes you
> go away


Please die in a fire.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 28, 2015)

Welcome back love!!





fuck you mainliner


----------



## ODanksta (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh I needed that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2015)

If it seems like I'm sinking
And I'm talking to the back of my hand
It's because I've been drinking
'Cos I don't understand
Why I'm out of my depth here
And I'm out of my mind
No one showed me an out door
And I didn't come in here to die


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)

Who's got splits on a bottle of Makers? I think I have like $6 in the ashtray...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Who's got splits on a bottle of Makers? I think I have like $6 in the ashtray...


I have a few singles but they're soggy with ball sweat.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Who's got splits on a bottle of Makers? I think I have like $6 in the ashtray...


I've got most of a bottle of 46. Get over here you big lug.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 28, 2015)

mainliner said:


> Nobody ,likes you
> go away


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I have a few singles but they're soggy with ball sweat.


Sweet. I should hit my neighbor up. That dirty slutfaced hoe-bag still owes me $20 for driving her to the DMV.



Unclebaldrick said:


>


Were his parents brother and sister or something?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 28, 2015)

can I smoke crack and bang down up in here 

please tell me yess you little devil gyou


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2015)

A breath of fucking fresh air! Oooorah!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2015)

This is for all you crazy cool dude's and dudette's out there in TV land.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 28, 2015)

This is the first erection I've had in 3 weeks.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 28, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> This is the first erection I've had in 3 weeks.


BUSHY!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> can I smoke crack and bang down up in here
> 
> please tell me yess you little devil gyou


Yea, but you better share, you fucking psychopath.


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Who's got splits on a bottle of Makers? I think I have like $6 in the ashtray...


I'll cover the rest if you eat the wax cap.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> I'll cover the rest if you eat the wax cap.


Done and done. What's going on big dog?! How fairs this years crop?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> This is the first erection I've had in 3 weeks.


I went postal on yessica this afternoon... In your honor


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Done and done. What's going on big dog?! How fairs this years crop?


No outdoor in my county anymore, twas banned... I'm just another indoor shmuck.
Any action your way?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Yea, but you better share, you fucking psychopath.


sharing is caring or so them damn hippies say!

take a big toke I got 3 pipes infront of me 3 beers and tequila!


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 28, 2015)

Well Shit.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2015)

These animal crackers are stale as fuck but I can't stop eating them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 28, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> No outdoor in my county anymore, twas banned...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Who's got splits on a bottle of Makers? I think I have like $6 in the ashtray...


you fukhead, i'm sending over a case of Stagg's. where you been?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)

Not a hell of a lot to report on my end. Tending to my outdoor veggies, and keeping my tent clean. Just got some new bulbs for all my lamps. Really excited about this new Gavita, too. Thinking about getting off my lazy ass, installing the mini-split, and setting up a dedicated partition in the garage to run some autos. Mostly I've been heavydrinking, snorting, coughing. Plus lots of introspection. I have come to the realization that I cannot function without my RIU family. So, you salty dbags are stuck with me for the forseeable (sp?) future...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 28, 2015)

pinny I got 2 extra tickets to pouZza fest. if you dont have one let's get fucking toxic.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Not a hell of a lot to report on my end. Tending to my outdoor veggies, and keeping my tent clean. Just got some new bulbs for all my lamps. Really excited about this new Gavita, too. Thinking about getting off my lazy ass, installing the mini-split, and setting up a dedicated partition in the garage to run some autos. Mostly I've been heavydrinking, snorting, coughing. Plus lots of introspection. I have come to the realization that I cannot function without my RIU family. So, you salty dbags are stuck with me for the forseeable (sp?) future...


I'm stuck with a valuable friend. 
I'm happy. Hope you're happy too.


----------



## ODanksta (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> pinny I got 2 extra tickets to pouZza fest. if you dont have one let's get fucking toxic.


You lucky asshole. If I had the time, and cash to make it all the way out to Montreal I so fucking would. The Dwarves, Teenage Bottlerocket, Dillinger four. Everyone is supposed to be there...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You lucky asshole. If I had the time, and cash to make it all the way out to Montreal I so fucking would. The Dwarves, Teenage Bottlerocket, Dillinger four. Everyone is supposed to be there...


you no like knapsack? they are performing too


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> you no like knapsack? they are performing too


I've heard of 'em. Blair Shehan is quite the odball. Isn't she still married to that asshole from No Idea Records?

Fuck. I would still go just to see The Dwarves rek some faces.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm stuck with a valuable friend.
> I'm happy. Hope you're happy too.


 a better version.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Apr 28, 2015)

mainliner said:


> Nobody ,likes you
> go away


Well that was totally uncalled for WTF is wrong with you mainliner ?


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 28, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Well that was totally uncalled for.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 28, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Well that was totally uncalled for WTF is wrong with you mainliner ?


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Apr 28, 2015)

Lol trash humpers I haven't seen that movie in a while


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 28, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Well that was totally uncalled for WTF is wrong with you mainliner ?


Nobody likes you either


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


A heavenly track. I am fully agape...


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Hello brother, how are you?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, it was extra bassy. Classic.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> A heavenly track. I am fully agape...


Mr pimpworm how's life bro? Is that tent still rolling?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello brother, how are you?



I'm alive, my little mashoogena. I have missed you. How are you?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Mr pimpworm how's life bro? Is that tent still rolling?


It is, mang. Life is muy bueno atm. Just pulled a grip of cherry bomb down. Trimming as we speak. My keyboard is getting all gunked up with sticky goodness!



ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeah, it was extra bassy. Classic.


I can't even begin to express how fucking awesome it is to see your face right now, boss.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I can't even begin to express how fucking awesome it is to see your face right now, boss.



Go on












I dig your chili too, Kemo


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm alive, my little mashoogena. I have missed you. How are you?


I'm great bro. I missed you to, tis always great to see a friend.



Pinworm said:


> It is, mang. Life is muy bueno atm. Just pulled a grip of cherry bomb down. Trimming as we speak. My keyboard is getting all gunked up with sticky goodness!


Fuck yea, I'm happy to hear that homie, cherry bomb aka the pinWorm special! Aka


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Go on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 29, 2015)

Jeeeebus Pinny, looks like a lot of the family is back around already. Let's show these new turds this is the house that love built, and send them back under the bridge from where they came.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm great bro. I missed you to, tis always great to see a friend.
> 
> 
> Fuck yea, I'm happy to hear that homie, cherry bomb aka the pinWorm special! Aka



Amigo, you are a special kind of funny. Know that, like Whitney Houston, I will always love you.


----------



## Growan (Apr 29, 2015)

I love squat parties. The patrons are always the cream of the crop.

@Yessica...


----------



## Growan (Apr 29, 2015)

My armpits smell like chicken flavoured instant noodles....?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 29, 2015)

Growan said:


> My armpits smell like chicken flavoured instant noodles....?


Fuck I was craving chicken noodle soup. Until NOW!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> a better version.


Nice Bucky!
I'll see your Maynard. And raise you the Deftones:




My daughter and I were just blasting this song over and over in the truck, when she was is town recently:




Two of my favs
@Pinworm: tell me your down with the Deftones. Please?...Glad ur back around bro!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice Bucky!
> I'll see your Maynard. And raise you the Deftones:
> 
> 
> ...







You better believe I am! I've been to a ton of their shows. Nice tracks, man. My little one is just now getting into this stuff, too. She wants to be into what her dad liked when he was growing up. It's a fucking badass feeling..


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You better believe I am! I've been to a ton of their shows. Nice tracks, man. My little one is just now getting into this stuff, too. She wants to be into what her dad liked when he was growing up. It's a fucking badass feeling..


Fuck yeah it is! My daughter is 21 now. Still loves and plays some of the music i got her into when she was very young. I'm such a proud father dude.

I've seen the Deftones a few times. Never with my daughter though. Took her see chevelle in Stockton of all places. Show kicked ass, and there was only a handful of people in the audience. That was killer!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

DOPE SNIFFERS!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck yeah it is! My daughter is 21 now. Still loves and plays some of the music i got her into when she was very young. I'm such a proud father dude.
> 
> I've seen the Deftones a few times. Never with my daughter though. Took her see chevelle in Stockton of all places. Show kicked ass, and there was only a handful of people in the audience. That was killer!


You're such a fucking boss.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>







Well played, Sir. I am compelled to reply. It's like you live inside my brain or something!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Apr 29, 2015)

pud born


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2015)

What's up @Pinworm, let me know how that cherry bomb turns out. I've got about 2-3 weeks left on mine and it's a beast. It smells so sweet


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> What's up @Pinworm, let me know how that cherry bomb turns out. I've got about 2-3 weeks left on mine and it's a beast. It smells so sweet


Oh, for sure! I'll try to get some pics posted soon. Dude, I've been fumbling around everywhere trying to find that Wiz Khalifa track you played in tinychat a couple weeks ago. Any chance you remember the one I am thinking of? I have the beat stuck in my head, but can't remember the title...it's driving me fucking crazy.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Oh, for sure! I'll try to get some pics posted soon. Dude, I've been fumbling around everywhere trying to find that Wiz Khalifa track you played in tinychat a couple weeks ago. Any chance you remember the one I am thinking of? I have the beat stuck in my head, but can't remember the title...it's driving me fucking crazy.


Was it wiz khalifa or kid cuddi?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


>


Buss down. That's the one. Gahhhhh. Why couldn't I find it?! Thank you, man. It's been stuck in my head all fucking week!



dangledo said:


> View attachment 3407215
> pud born


Looking fiery as fuck, my dude. What strain?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 29, 2015)

Durban Poison


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Durban Poison
> View attachment 3407232


Gawwwwdayumn! Trichs on top of trichs on top of trichs at attention.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2015)

I just put my Purple MoRon in darkness for 3 days yesterday morning. Look what happened when I untied it from the tent
 
Lol I thought it was gonna break


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just put my Purple MoRon in darkness for 3 days yesterday morning. Look what happened when I untied it from the tent
> View attachment 3407233
> Lol I thought it was gonna break


Hahaha. Fuck yea. So, chubby it leans! Some gorgeous purps, man.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2015)

Mornin @Diabolical666 is it too early fot Tinychat?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 29, 2015)

the youtube feature is fucked...havnt been around since


----------



## dangledo (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Looking fiery as fuck, my dude. What strain?


Blue diesel x Kali destroyer


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 29, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Durban Poison
> View attachment 3407232


I haven't had any Durban for like 2 yrs,, I just found some seeds i had that i forgot about, but looks like moisture got to them..hope they pop..one of my favorites. I really want to do a all sativa grow soon..just dedicate 6 months to growing some heady stuff.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> . I have come to the realization that I cannot function without my RIU family. So, you salty dbags are stuck with me for the forseeable (sp?) future...


Promises Promises. You are my drug of choice Pinny, Keep me supplied pleaze


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 29, 2015)

Smells like teen spirit and puke in here. Not all together unpleasant.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 29, 2015)

already started drinking, pinny get your pseudo punk ass in here


----------



## mainliner (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi everybody. here is some cool puke & shit.
I'll draw some dicks later


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 29, 2015)

Amerkin'


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 29, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Durban Poison
> View attachment 3407232


Imma have to buy some seeds I love that strain now


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 29, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> Hi everybody. here is some cool puke & shit.
> I'll draw some dicks later


Now Im going to get a stye


----------



## neosapien (Apr 29, 2015)

Had one of those days at work. You know what's worse than old equipment breaking? New equipment breaking. Everything is cheap fucking plastic and throw a way these days. Godammit I hate this world sometimes. But I love most of you. And weed. And Immortal Technique.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 29, 2015)

I now am coming to learn I hate kandi kids. the girls mah be sexy as hell but they have no grasp on reality


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 29, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> I now am coming to learn I hate kandi kids. the girls mah be sexy as hell but they have no grasp on reality










What's sexy about these girls?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 29, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> What's sexy about these girls?


the ones I know atleast are fucking sexy, nothing like that..

blah, just had a heated arguement with 1 then 4 more jumped in saying stupid stuff. maybe they were just idiiots in general or I was too high but damn. 

it was fun though, I kept chugging then going oh really interesting, then alright I need sleep kicked them all out. mygf is pissed I kicked them out.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 29, 2015)

Just got done with a 16hr shift at work. How is everyone fucking doin' tonight?


----------



## mainliner (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 29, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> the ones I know atleast are fucking sexy, nothing like that..
> 
> blah, just had a heated arguement with 1 then 4 more jumped in saying stupid stuff. maybe they were just idiiots in general or I was too high but damn.
> 
> it was fun though, I kept chugging then going oh really interesting, then alright I need sleep kicked them all out. mygf is pissed I kicked them out.



Oh so more like this:


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 29, 2015)

hahaha no no no, my gf is one let me get her eal high and drunk and i'll get a picture of the suspects description

I think I was mad they kpept playing lame songs. they also had no clue about chemistry.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Just got done with a 16hr shift at work. How is everyone fucking doin' tonight?


Same here , long ass day....how about an edible washed down with a strong beer? I think thats where Im headin...


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 29, 2015)

Fireball Kush





Replanted half the 4k room today with more of this stank ass strain


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 29, 2015)

Long day here too, doing manly things like fixing broken water lines, and chopping roots, and then fixing more broken water lines. I'm getting sick of soldering copper pipe. Smoked a fatty with some wax buttered on the paper for the first time today, that might explain the all the broken water pipe.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 29, 2015)

mainliner said:


>



It must suck for you to see somebody that people like.


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 29, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It must suck for you to see somebody that people like.


If I went to a place where no one liked me I would NOT come back. Why doesn't main douche understand this concept?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2015)

Had my shit on shuffle while cleaning the house baked and this tune comes on. I remember singing this with my little brother in the 90s, fucking great album -


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 30, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Fireball Kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your avatar is very look a likie stoned farmer so it makes it weird for me....plat some sativa fer me bruh. Fuck I read that and relized Im fucked up FUCK


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Van Blogh (Apr 30, 2015)

Pinworm iv been working on a new project I call "semen art". It's basically me ejaculating onto coloured paper, historical pieces of art and / or any other object that I feel conveys a story or a spiritual / emotional state.

I'd like to make this project a Pinworm thread exclusive with your permission, I will upload the art one piece at a time exclusively to this very thread.

_Also my penis does not and will not appear in any of the pieces as to adhere with the rules and regulations_


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 30, 2015)

Van Blogh said:


> Pinworm iv been working on a new project I call "semen art". It's basically me ejaculating onto coloured paper, historical pieces of art and / or any other object that I feel conveys a story or a spiritual / emotional state.
> 
> I'd like to make this project a Pinworm thread exclusive with your permission, I will upload the art one piece at a time exclusively to this very thread.
> 
> _Also my penis does not and will not appear in any of the pieces as to adhere with the rules and regulations_


Sounds interesting. Go for it.


----------



## Van Blogh (Apr 30, 2015)

I knew you would understand, now go spread the word.. Episode 1 of semen art will be dropping in the next few days


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 30, 2015)

All I could do was dinga ding dang me dangalong linglong....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 30, 2015)

oh...more ministry you say....mmmmk


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 30, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> oh...more ministry you say....mmmmk


I would never say that. Anybody who has known Al for 30+ years would say that. He is not pleasant.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 30, 2015)

But since I know that he would like to live in a world where this one does not exist. Oh God, our hair in those days. The cheesy album cover was in remembrance of one of us clubbers (who always started shit w my friends) killed herself after hearing of Ian Curtis' death.







WORK! for love.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 30, 2015)

Van Blogh said:


> I knew you would understand, now go spread the word.. Episode 1 of semen art will be dropping in the next few days




You need to get better porn. 
I could have one ready in about 7.5 minutes.


----------



## Van Blogh (Apr 30, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You need to get better porn.
> I could have one ready in about 7.5 minutes.


Iv already beaten off to much today, right now I'm fasting to top up my sack


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi gang happy thursday
here is some drive by roll it up pee pee


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 30, 2015)

Good Riddance is playing Slim's on the 5th with deathbystereo, and GCBC so I don't plan on missing it. Anyone in the bay wanna meet up for drinks? First ten rounds are on me...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3408207
> 
> Good Riddance is playing Slim's on the 5th with deathbystereo, and GCBC so I don't plan on missing it. Anyone in the bay wanna meet up for drinks? First ten rounds are on me...


Some day Pinnie. Some day I am going to be with you. And we will puke.I'm tearing up just thinking about it.

Despite all the fuckery, I love you guys.


----------



## abe supercro (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

Something to start the day off.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 1, 2015)

Pin I was going to suggest we go halfsies on this concept until I found out it was already a thing. I just use the shampoo holder.

Could just change the logo to something more unique...


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Pin I was going to suggest we go halfsies on this concept until I found out it was already a thing. I just use the shampoo holder.
> 
> Could just change the logo to something more unique...


Fuck yea! Hahaha.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

One more. Then I really gotta get started on trimming. *sigh*


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Something to start the day off.


I've gone through 13 songs and repeater.





Give me something new you shticky fingered something or another.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I've gone through 13 songs and repeater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Lol. Okay, if you insist on being a butthole...here is Ian's band before Fugazi. I know you've never heard them. No one even knows about them. Produced by HR (lead singer of Bad Brains)...


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

Here's one more for @The Outdoorsman . Callate wey butthole!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 1, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 1, 2015)

Arson ain't my game but I'd still hum johnny hobo asbI lit that bar on fire

fuck you asshole, say I didnt pay... watch you burn


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 1, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> View attachment 3406989


That's a fat giant steaming load of bullshit.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> Arson ain't my game but I'd still hum johnny hobo asbI lit that bar on fire
> 
> fuck you asshole, say I didnt pay... watch you burn







We're lucky. We both know that Johny Hobo is a menial genius. So, that's means we both get to have a great Friday....


----------



## ODanksta (May 1, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> That's a fat giant steaming load of bullshit.


Jesus loves you


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

I just farted and it smelled like cinnamon.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 1, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Jesus loves you


Basically t


ODanksta said:


> Jesus loves you


That billboard Is saying that people who aren't brainwashed by today's corrupt society are products of satan. BULLSHIT.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> That billboard Is saying that people who aren't brainwashed by today's corrupt society are products of satan. BULLSHIT.


If you could present the argument that they are brainwashed, and products of satan, I would love to listen. I would also love to hear about what billboard you are talking about, because right now, you sound crazier than @Stoned Farmer. And, that's a special type of crazy...


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> If you could present the argument that they are brainwashed, and products of satan, I would love to listen. I would also love to hear about what billboard you are talking about, because right now, you sound crazier than @Stoned Farmer. And, that's a special type of crazy...


On the first page I was quoting a post which odanksta had made he posted a picture of a church sign that said "Free minds are satans slaves" or something like that I don't agree with that what rational person would ?


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> On the first page I was quoting a post which odanksta had made he posted a picture of a church sign that said "Free minds are satans slaves" or something like that I don't agree with that what rational person would ?


Wow, now I can that you are actually serious. This is the wrong thread in which to start shit about religious beliefs, you little brat. We don't judge here. And, If you can't be supportive, then I suggest frequenting one of mainliner's many many failthreads. There are several. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Wow, now I can that you are actually serious. This is the wrong thread in which to start shit about religious beliefs, you little brat. We don't judge here. And, If you can't be supportive, then I suggest frequenting one of mainliner's many many failthreads. There are several. Have a wonderful day.


Look Im sorry I was just speaking my mind I don't wanna go from your good side to your bad side in like 3 hours forget what I said. I don't mean to be judging anybody sorry @ODanksta


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> We're lucky. We both know that Johny Hobo is a menial genius. So, that's means we both get to have a great Friday....


I was arrested in my old house as this song was playing

ps, pisiing on a cop will get you tazed and beat in the backroom. just so you know, I'd do it aggain too


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Look Im sorry I was just speaking my mind I don't wanna go from your good side to your bad side in like 3 hours forget what I said. I don't mean to be judging anybody sorry @ODanksta


The thing is, I respect someone with an opinion my dude. This just ain't the thread for a religious debate. Here. Give this place a try. I dare you to hang around for longer than a day:

https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> The thing is, I respect someone with an opinion my dude. This just ain't the thread for a religious debate. Here. Give this place a try. I dare you to hang around for longer than a day:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


Im not trying to have a religous debate I jus said something politics section is just too.much for me lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

dedicated to @dannyboy602 's huge swinging ePeen...


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>







Dedicated to my RIU wife @Diabolical666


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2015)

All of you don't even know anything about ALL.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2015)

I guess the best advice I could ever give any of you buttholes would be, don't ever trust hippies. They will sell you bad drugs.


----------



## Dyna808 (May 2, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I guess the best advice I could ever give any of you buttholes would be, don't ever trust hippies. They will sell you bad drugs.


I'd like to make sweet sweet love to a hippy chicks butthole.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 2, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> I'd like to make sweat sweat love to a hippy chicks butthole.


I seen one a couple of months ago at the grocery store, long blond dreads, weird hippie clothes and no makeup. Damn she was hot though, she smelled kind of funny but I definitely would bang.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 2, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 2, 2015)

Wake up fuck nut


----------



## Garden Boss (May 2, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 2, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


>


What you up to buddy?


----------



## Garden Boss (May 2, 2015)

Drinking some great white, smoking some cherry pie... life is good.
What about you? any adventure out your way?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 2, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Drinking some great white, smoking some cherry pie... life is good.
> What about you? any adventure out your way?


No. No not really. Still trying to get my mind right. And my shit together.

Working with a shovel like a mother fucker.

Lame drama mostly.

Can I hit that? I hear you are the bees clitoris.
Edit: have a whole story about the bastards at the liquor store I'll share later in another thread.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 4, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> I'd like to make sweet sweet love to a hippy chicks butthole.





Blue Wizard said:


> I seen one a couple of months ago at the grocery store, long blond dreads, weird hippie clothes and no makeup. Damn she was hot though, she smelled kind of funny but I definitely would bang.


You have to scrub them down first, that's for sure. But you don't need to shave them unless it is your preference. The butt hair acts a bit like lube.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You have to scrub them down first, that's for sure. But you don't need to shave them unless it is your preference. The butt hair acts a bit like lube.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 4, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3410687


bahahahahahah

I really love anything that has to do with super powers in a funny way. And movie references. THIS is BOTH!

Where do you get those wonderful toys?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 4, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


LOL! I remember that song. Reminded me of Holiday in Cambodia… that was a gem too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 4, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL! I remember that song. Reminded me of Holiday in Cambodia… that was a gem too.


And California Über Alles.


----------



## Pinworm (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 4, 2015)

For at least 30 dozen strong cookies


----------



## Pinworm (May 4, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> For at least 30 dozen strong cookies


Nice. I would cut someone for a snickerdoodle right now. I would cut them deep.


----------



## Pinworm (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 4, 2015)

meh...yea...can get thrown out of a bar...cant get thrown off the interwebs the webs is my oyster...I shall not want


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 5, 2015)




----------



## mainliner (May 5, 2015)

Hi pinworm


----------



## Growan (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 5, 2015)

Just found these guys, I'm digging it. They sort of remind me of The Sword.


----------



## Pinworm (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 5, 2015)

Nice. I like that enough to pay for it.
edit:
BlueSnaggletooth that is. I might have to steal Morning Glory.


----------



## Trousers (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 6, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (May 6, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


>


There you are! I've been looking for you bro.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 6, 2015)

I'm a classics kind of guy


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 6, 2015)

My theme song


----------



## Pinworm (May 6, 2015)

Henry Fiat's Open Sore. If you've never heard of them before, you're welcome.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 6, 2015)

Several years ago I was in Mission Beach at a Buckcherry concert. Some Mexican guy in the bathroom sold me a gram of pretty good blow. I come walking out of the bathroom high as fuck on coke and they play this song. It's like the gods was watching me, perfect timing.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 6, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3410927





Diabolical666 said:


> meh...yea...can get thrown out of a bar...cant get thrown off the interwebs the webs is my oyster...I shall not want


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 6, 2015)

Goodnight. Sleepy times for Blue.

You like my new sig? Me likey a bunches.


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Goodnight. Sleepy times for Blue.
> 
> You like my new sig? Me likey a bunches.


LOL very cute!


----------



## Commander Strax (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Commander Strax (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)

Neat.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 7, 2015)

new


----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> new


I drive a Silveraydo because fuck you. lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 7, 2015)

This one is like drinking a pot of coffee!


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 7, 2015)

an oldy , but a goody


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 7, 2015)

check it hubbers


----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> check it hubbers


That was a gooder.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 7, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Hows Baby Optimus Prime doing?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Hows Baby Optimus Prime doing?


The child is so amazingly cute. We feel like the stereotypical parents in that when he is asleep we sit around talking about how much we love him.

He is wearing his little firetruck jammies with feet. If he is with only one of us for a whole day he starts to get nurny until the other gets home.

Oh, and @curious2garden , we are smelling him for you. he smells amazing (mostly)


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The child is so amazingly cute. We feel like the stereotypical parents in that when he is asleep we sit around talking about how much we love him.
> 
> He is wearing his little firetruck jammies with feet. If he is with only one of us for a whole day he starts to get nurny until the other gets home.
> 
> Oh, and @curious2garden , we are smelling him for you. he smells amazing (mostly)


They smell the very best right after they are born, don't they? They slowly end up stinking more and more until in adolescence they seem to reach max stank and you are ready to throw their smelly butts out, cycle of life LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> This one is like drinking a pot of coffee!


DAMN you have good taste in music  LOVE LOVE it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> They smell the very best right after they are born, don't they? They slowly end up stinking more and more until in adolescence they seem to reach max stank and you are ready to throw their smelly butts out, cycle of life LOL


His butt is so cute. When he was born, there wasn't much of a butt but there is now. A chubby little dimpled butt. But you need to be careful when it goes off.


----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 7, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3413159


OMG PERFECT wait I have to go downstairs and the bong but I'm naked LOL spent all morning on RIU ha ha


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 7, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But you need to be careful when it goes off.


My kid when he was about two shit himself and it went up to his neck and got on his hair seemingly defying gravity. 
That was an impressive code brown.


----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3413164


Jesusfuck, that is horrifying.


Trousers said:


> My kid when he was about two shit himself and it went up to his neck and got on his hair seemingly defying gravity.


That is horrifying, Jesusfuck.


----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)

lullerskates


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 7, 2015)

Mainliners been banned yayayayayay!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2015)

peace at last. that is smart.


----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)

Ska show in Sac this weekend. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 7, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Mainliners been banned yayayayayay!!!!!
> View attachment 3413326


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 7, 2015)

I think today I will get drunk...again


----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> I think today I will get drunk...again







Fucking love the Lawrence Arms. Brendan Kelly is a machine. Bottoms up...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Fucking love the Lawrence Arms. Brendan Kelly is a machine. Bottoms up...


I like them because of their name. The Lawrence Arms is a divey apartment building down the street from me. They showed impecable taste by recognizing the place's specialness. Pretty much every time I drive past it there is an ambulance and gurney. Right near the Aragon Ballroom. I don't know them and I have never seen them play, but I love them nevertheless.

If you get to Chicago this summer Pinny...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for leaving this for me, Pinny.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 7, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Mainliners been banned yayayayayay!!!!!
> View attachment 3413326


Is that a true statement?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 7, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 7, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 7, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Is that a true statement?


Check out Growans thread..what sunni said..


----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Is that a true statement?





sunni said:


> i locked the threads because theres no reason to keep them going when mainliner is no longer with us


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)

Where's my fucking Roskopp.......


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 7, 2015)

Guess we are getting smashed tonight....cause I like to party


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)

Fuck, I'd give about anything to go back to 1984.


----------



## Pinworm (May 7, 2015)

Best intro ever.


----------



## heckler73 (May 8, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Fuck, I'd give about anything to go back to 1984.



One trip back to 1984, coming right up (sucka)...





 Listen Bloato with your big fat suit,
Next time say "no" don't send no substitute,
because I _aksed_ you for a beatbox and you know what I got?
*DOUG E FRESH, *you know that kid from down the block?


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2015)

Going to go see some friends in the valley for the weekend. Make some money. Smell you jerks later.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Going to go see some friends in the valley for the weekend. Make some money. Smell you jerks later.


Be safe LB


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Going to go see some friends in the valley for the weekend. Make some money. Smell you jerks later.


----------



## Trousers (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 9, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 9, 2015)

Get on up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 9, 2015)

Still pimple-faced...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 9, 2015)

Spill Wine, Dig Those Shorts


----------



## Trousers (May 9, 2015)

*Yes, I wish that for just one time you could stand inside my shoes
You'd know what a drag it is to see you*





fucking gorg


----------



## Trousers (May 9, 2015)

smart fucking tvs ruhule


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2015)

Trousers said:


>





Blue Wizard said:


>


These were fucking awesome.



Unclebaldrick said:


> Still pimple-faced...


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (May 10, 2015)

@Pinworm 
How was the show, bro?


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2015)

dangledo said:


> @Pinworm
> How was the show, bro?


Really wanted to go, but it was all ages, so we said fuck it and spent the night @ Dive Bar watching the mermaids swim. I blew close to $300 on drinks for everyone. It was a blast. What about you, boss? How was your weekend?


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (May 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Really wanted to go, but it was all ages, so we said fuck it and spent the night @ Dive Bar watching the mermaids swim. I blew close to $300 on drinks for everyone. It was a blast. What about you, boss? How was your weekend?


Pretty good, kept it classy
on the links, like a true gentleman would.I mean just look at that bullet, total class. Vodka tonics and cocaine. Started off good, 9 holes in I was worthless. Found a lefty 60 degree wedge for 5 bucks in the pro shop.



And I licked my girls butthole from behind. It was more for me, she doesn't like it. All in all, a good weekend. 

Yea all ages festivals just shouldn't exist. I found a ten strip at last all age fest I went to. imagine if a little kid found that shit.


----------



## dangledo (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Pretty good, kept it classy
> on the links, like a true gentleman would.I mean just look at that bullet, total class. Vodka tonics and cocaine. Started off good, 9 holes in I was worthless. Found a lefty 60 degree wedge for 5 bucks in the pro shop.
> 
> View attachment 3415515
> ...


Oh, fuck yea. Sounds like proper fun. Yea, I don't get invited to go golfing anymore. I like to race the carts, and stomp everyone's balls into the ground. So, I bowl instead.



http://punkrockbowling.com/

Punk Rock Bowling is coming up. Way stoked bout the lineup. I go every year, watch the comp, then the bands. Then we all hit the Double Down and get completely shitfaced. Bacon martinis. Noms!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2015)

Anybody like the bluegrass?


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Anybody like the bluegrass?







Checkout Seasick Steve. You might like him.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Checkout Seasick Steve. You might like him.


Does he play Metallica? Lol
I was just sort of joking about the bluegrass, he sounds pretty good though. That Iron Horse I posted cracks me up at first, than i find it easy to keep listening


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


Lmao, Yesssss!
Bad fuckin ass


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Garden Boss (May 10, 2015)

@Pinworm Next time your in NorCal (Shasta Co.) hit me up. We need to smoke some bowls, and take some dick pics.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2015)

I don't want to like these guys, but I do...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Garden Boss (May 10, 2015)

@tyler.durden I want to hate fuck you for your shitty song choices.

Seriously we need to settle up. PM me.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> @tyler.durden I want to hate fuck you for your shitty song choices.
> 
> Seriously we need to settle up. PM me.


Lots of bluegrass fans out today, huh.






I love the chvrches cover of that.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> @tyler.durden I want to hate fuck you for your shitty song choices.
> 
> Seriously we need to settle up. PM me.


I told you I didn't want to like them, I admit that I have a problem. Please don't hurt me...


----------



## Garden Boss (May 10, 2015)

I'm on 12/12 beers.. and fuck you for drinking the last.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Garden Boss (May 10, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2015)

Classic...


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Classic...


----------



## JackHererSki (May 11, 2015)

I ate so much ice cream and yogurt last night and I just can't stop pooping


----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)

JackHererSki said:


> I ate so much ice cream and yogurt last night and I just can't stop pooping







I took a very nice poop this morning. Then I had a beer in the shower. Today is going to be a good day.


----------



## JackHererSki (May 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I took a very nice poop this morning. Then I had a beer in the shower. Today is going to be a good day.


Makes me think of skinhead music lol.


----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)

JackHererSki said:


> Makes me think of skinhead music lol.


The Drips are from Mexico...


----------



## Trousers (May 11, 2015)

Shower beers are the best.


----------



## abe supercro (May 11, 2015)

JackHererSki said:


> Makes me think of skinhead music lol.


----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)

Here's some new Good Riddance. Fucking stoked. Going to go see them in a few weeks.


----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Oh, fuck yea. Sounds like proper fun. Yea, I don't get invited to go golfing anymore. I like to race the carts, and stomp everyone's balls into the ground. So, I bowl instead.
> 
> View attachment 3415530
> 
> ...


Oh what the fuck now you just pissed me off jealous. I love everything about that. Actually pretty good at bowling (and drinking)
Best I've thrown was 7 strikes in a row think I scored a 277 maybe it was 227, IDk. And no I don't know how to put spin on the ball, just left of center pin right down the lane.
*pistol fingers*

And as far as racing golf carts almost had one upside down on hole 6.

Also I opened a New Belgium Ranger IPA with a harmonica earlier today. Why? Because merica.
also because my jobsite is rained out and I'm bored.


----------



## dangledo (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Oh what the fuck now you just pissed me off jealous. I love everything about that. Actually pretty good at bowling (and drinking)
> Best I've thrown was 7 strikes in a row think I scored a 277 maybe it was 227, IDk. And no I don't know how to put spin on the ball, just left of center pin right down the lane.
> *pistol fingers*
> 
> ...


Took me awhile to learn to spin the ball. I'm still pretty horrible. Definitely a better drinker than a bowler. We should fucking start a team. We could call ourselves The Gutter Punks! lol. Never heard of NBR. It sounds tasty. I'm still working on this case of Harpoon. Not what I expected. I have-a-the buyer's remorse...


----------



## Trousers (May 11, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Took me awhile to learn to spin the ball. I'm still pretty horrible. Definitely a better drinker than a bowler. We should fucking start a team. We could call ourselves The Gutter Punks! lol. Never heard of NBR. It sounds tasty. I'm still working on this case of Harpoon. Not what I expected. I have-a-the buyer's remorse...


I actually had to request and then proceed to chew out the manager because of 12th fucking case of bad beer they sold me. I make the trip, pay for a product, only to get home, crack a brew just to find out it's undrinkable.

"listen, I've brewed beer, I've worked at a winery and made wine, I know what every beer you offer is supposed to taste like. Are you getting a discount on the bottom of the barrel stuff? It's a waste of my time to make two trips for one case of beer that is drinkable."

I won't be giving them my business anymore.

Goosefraba

Oh and yeah, fuck it dude let's go bowling


----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2015)

Used to be a good bowler but carpel tunnel and RSI took care of that. Still a pretty good pool player.


----------



## Trousers (May 11, 2015)

I took bowling in college. You could drink beer while in class. 
I got an A. 
My best was 205.

People actually failed bowling, lol.


----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Used to be a good bowler but carpel tunnel and RSI took care of that. Still a pretty good pool player.


I've been eyeballing a table on craigslist for about two weeks now. The pictures make it look like it's in good shape. Felt looks clean. He keeps dropping the price, too. If it drops to $300 I might go pick it up.


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2015)

I have one "friend". No joke. Burned all my bridges at the beginning of the year..So I share my excitement about my canyon runs on the lawn chair, and he just shits on my parade by calling it stupid, and telling me just to skate smaller hills standing on my board. Facking arsehole!


----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)

Pulled some clones down this morning. Cherry Bomb, and some Goji OG. Cleaned both tents, and made room in the cab to start a few dozen SSH. I'm too lazy to do anything else today.


----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> What a hater. That's the thing that sucks about living in the mountains. Roads are crazy steep, and windy as fuck. No way I could pull something like that off without eating shit. How does that thing handle anyways? I mean can you cut pretty sharp? It looked pretty responsive.


I descend 2000 ft on the entire 11 minute run. Facking haterz


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 11, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Used to be a good bowler but carpel tunnel and RSI took care of that. Still a pretty good pool player.


Only time Im good at pool is when Im black out drunk...usually too tense


----------



## Hookabelly (May 11, 2015)

I'm only good at lying IN a pool… on an air mattress with some vodka.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 11, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (May 12, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2015)

stllhrre said:


> www.facebook.com/adam.buck969


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2015)

stllhrre said:


> www.facebook.com/adam.buck969


----------



## abe supercro (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 12, 2015)

Harvested some Strawberry Diesel F2s today.


----------



## Pinworm (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 12, 2015)

somebody just pee'd my pants


----------



## travisw (May 12, 2015)

Thanks again Pin for opening up your squat for my homeless weed pics and being one of the dopest mutha fuckers on here!

I got some C-99 seeds as a gift. I'm more of a kush and diesel type of guy so in all honesty, I treated them like shit. I put them in some miracle grow and tossed them in the back of the tent under a 150 watt led.

Much to my surprise they thrived. Week 7 of flowering started today.


----------



## Pinworm (May 12, 2015)

Great shots, dude. Thanks for putting 'em up. Looking fiery! C99 is one my favorites.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2015)

my shovel broke.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

Beers are going down like water .


----------



## SunnyJim (May 13, 2015)

Listen to this without moving your head from back to front and side to side. I dare you.


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

SunnyJim said:


> Listen to this without moving your head from back to front and side to side. I dare you.


Ooooh, that was a gooder!


----------



## SunnyJim (May 13, 2015)

Right?!


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

@tyler.durden turned me on to this guy


----------



## SunnyJim (May 13, 2015)

For the ukulele fans. Skip through the first 40 seconds. This dude is next level shit.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 13, 2015)

One of my favorite bands, and really sweet people -


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 13, 2015)

got kicked outta hisbsh


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

You fucking fiends. Turn your internets off...


----------



## abe supercro (May 14, 2015)

The internetz taught me all I need to know. I'm offline.


----------



## Pinworm (May 14, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> The internetz taught me all I need to know. I'm offline.


We should arm wrestle. I would probably win though!


----------



## Pinworm (May 14, 2015)

Obligatory Lagwagon post.


----------



## abe supercro (May 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> We should arm wrestle. I would probably win though!


----------



## Pinworm (May 14, 2015)

SunnyJim said:


> For the ukulele fans. Skip through the first 40 seconds. This dude is next level shit.





tyler.durden said:


> One of my favorite bands, and really sweet people -





StonedFarmer said:


> got kicked outta hisbsh


Thank you for these, you guys. Absolutely lovely. My faith in humanity is fully restored. It put me in the most poppy mood for some reason so....


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 14, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2015)

hotel booked in Montreal, fucking joey cape on Friday suck it @Pinworm


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 14, 2015)

I came here today for the music


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 14, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> I came here today for the music


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 14, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> I came here today for the music


You like Jess and the Ancient Ones?






My favorite song by them.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You like Jess and the Ancient Ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of Doro Pesch in Warlock


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 14, 2015)

me loco....nawww you loco


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 14, 2015)

@Blue Wizard  forgot about these little gems


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 15, 2015)

@Yessica...


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> The internetz taught me all I need to know. I'm offline.


LOL! WTF? !?! What is the whole point of doing that? from the looks of his grey dick it looks like he does it quite a lot...


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)

The Voluptuous Horror of Karen Black.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Foxyroxy420 (May 15, 2015)

~~
I guarantee @StonedFarmer is drunk


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2015)

Foxyroxy420 said:


> ~~
> I guarantee @StonedFarmer is drunk


Oh I am drunk. I'll be drunk till monday unless I'm inbthe jails inMontreal. 

@Pinworm @Foxyroxy420 

I have room in my hotel 

the dwarves on sunday fuck yes!

God the lineup tonight is insane


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)

Foxyroxy420 said:


> ~~
> I guarantee @StonedFarmer is drunk







Now there's a face I remember. Good to see you.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2015)

and....


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (May 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Now there's a face I remember. Good to see you.


 Been a while haha,


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Foxyroxy420 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)

Beer #4. Finally stopped the sweats and the shakes. What are you jerks up to for your Friday night?


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Foxyroxy420 (May 15, 2015)

It's early Saturday morning for me and some guy is vacuuming

HIS CAR.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Beer #4. Finally stopped the sweats and the shakes. What are you jerks up to for your Friday night?


I slept all day...maybe I have mono
Going to get some White Rascals here in a bit
 deeeeeliciousnessness


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2015)

Looks good, too bad they don't sell anything but generic shit around here or I'd buy some.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> I slept all day...maybe I have mono
> Going to get some White Rascals here in a bit
> View attachment 3419211 deeeeeliciousnessness


I totally want to send you some of these new seeds, but I lost your info. PM me, sweets.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 15, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Looks good, too bad they don't sell anything but generic shit around here or I'd buy some.


no worries , after the 3rd or 4th beer doesnt matter what kind it is nawmsayin


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>




*pop!*






edited for accuracy.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)

My name is Rutherford Woodcock, and I work for the scream!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)

Here you go Stoned Farmer. Thought you were at the show, butthole! Or is it done? Any good or what?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Here you go Stoned Farmer. Thought you were at the show, butthole! Or is it done? Any good or what?


I barelymade it out. my brother was super hungover today. said we wouldleave saturday at 5am. He woke up said let's go at 4:30 and drove like a fiend. 

cwught the end of joey cape, I'm finally using my phone to post, had to step outside. this mdma is kicking myass has me all jittery nd shit or its the speed. music still going but im stumbling drunk. I need to pound a few more beers and go back in. 

I'll post somevideo when I get ome tuesday.

fuck joeycape was god like to my ears. bummed I didn't arrive earlier, but its my fault I kept him up drinking all night and doing droogs. 

I'm feeling twacked on this m though. some of the best I've doe in a while. barely ever need to leave and sit outside and I rave a lot


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Foxyroxy420 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>







Ooh, I have one of those!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Ooh, I have one of those!


Love that. Have you heard their first original tune? I thought it was inspired...


----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>












Ok, symphony stuff now! I see your game. I see what you're doing!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2015)

Now you got it. We just played this one, it's fun - 






This is a classic...


----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Now you got it. We just played this one, it's fun -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous! I guess since we are doing pretty songs:


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2015)

Awesome exchange of talent. I will leave you for the evening with Buckethead jamming with Claypool and other heavies...


----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

One celled creature, one celled brain! Hardly knows it's alive! (I can relate)


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

Dear god almighty what the fuck happened to you?


----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

Break out and leave your life behind, because that's my favorite song...


----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

Fuck..Yes.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

holyfuckingshit....


----------



## racerboy71 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 3419998


Nice. Some freshers. Lace 'em up white, and pull 'em tight!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3419966
> 
> Checkout my new Stilleto. Already beat to shit...


I have one of the real deals, it's really old. The mechanism is broken on it, I was going to fix but I never got around to it.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


>


----------



## Trousers (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 16, 2015)

That one is edited for tv

this is not


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 17, 2015)

Im jammin drinkin the rest of the Rascals...what doin @Blue Wizard and the rest of you fagtards?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 17, 2015)

Anywho's... I treated myselfs to a new mechanical vape for juice so I can try to stop these marlboros...then I got a new titanium nail for my rig because i broke the stupidy fucky ceramic one (dont ever buy one of these..ever!!)... so the new nail work fabulous and Im still smoking marlboros because they just go hand in hand with beers


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Im jammin drinkin the rest of the Rascals...what doin @Blue Wizard and the rest of you fagtards?


Not much, like my new sig?


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Not much, like my new sig?


nope ...dont care for tranny


----------



## racerboy71 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 17, 2015)

Lemme plug in my headphones for the coka coooola...lalalalalooolaahaa


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 17, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 3419998


dude I wanna pair of these or some converse....prolly get both


----------



## racerboy71 (May 17, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> dude I wanna pair of these or some converse....prolly get both


 if you get some new docs , i'm telling you, get some obenauf's leather conditioner.. best investment ever.. mine were so stiff and cut into my skinny lil legs like a knife, but after some obenaufs, they're like a completely different pair of shoes..


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 17, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> if you get some new docs , i'm telling you, get some obenauf's leather conditioner.. best investment ever.. mine were so stiff and cut into my skinny lil legs like a knife, but after some obenaufs, they're like a completely different pair of shoes..


fuckin lurve combat boots, docs, tactical boots...gottem all. Its my best defense...I can kick someone in the throat in a hot second


----------



## racerboy71 (May 17, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> fuckin lurve combat boots, docs, tactical boots...gottem all. Its my best defense...I can kick someone in the throat in a hot second


 lol, years ago, i had a pair of 3 holed steel toes.. after throwing me ex's stereo out of me second floor window, i rushed down, and stomped it to lil itsy bitsy pieces.. felt sooo good, lemme tell you..


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 17, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, years ago, i had a pair of 3 holed steel toes.. after throwing me ex's stereo out of me second floor window, i rushed down, and stomped it to lil itsy bitsy pieces.. felt sooo good, lemme tell you..


ugggghhhhnnnnn


----------



## racerboy71 (May 17, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, years ago, i had a pair of 3 holed steel toes.. after throwing me ex's stereo out of me second floor window, i rushed down, and stomped it to lil itsy bitsy pieces.. felt sooo good, lemme tell you..


 ii don't condone that sort of behavior now btw, i was young and dumb back than and have learned me a bit in all my years since.


----------



## Pinworm (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 18, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Harvested some Strawberry Diesel F2s today.




So, they look healthy. Didn't germ as uniformly as I was hoping, though. Couple stragglers. Set up the rest of the time lapse cameras this morning. Going to film them all the way through flower.


----------



## Pinworm (May 18, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 18, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 18, 2015)

I can't see straight lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 18, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2015)

how about a lil neil up in this piece?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> how about a lil neil up in this piece?


you better like that fellow canuck yessica, lol..


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> you better like that fellow canuck yessica, lol..


I like him HARD.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I like him HARD.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2015)

david crosby was just on howard stern today, so of course i'm in a neil mood.. not that i didn't already have the disc in the car to begin with before that though.. i'm a big neil fan.. og grunge pimp daddy..


----------



## ChingOwn (May 18, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


>


 love that video, haven't seen it in a minute...


----------



## see4 (May 18, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


>


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

Montreal is a fucking police state! cops on almost every corner.

far from finished joey cape and the dwarves, singme to sleep


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


bahahahahahahaha

that's great - you're great!!!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

Pinworm you meanie face stop showing up my music.

when @Foxyroxy420 gets on she has the video I made. I think I sent it to her.


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

@Blue Wizard


----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2015)

Not sure why the Halloween bent, maybe 'cause it's so fucking cold today...


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2015)

and now for something completely different.


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> and now for something completely different.







Good call.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2015)

meytal cohen > pinworm > the rest of us


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2015)

and as long as we're posting chicks doing great covers of tool songs...


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Loves it!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> and now for something completely different.


I listen to this jam at least once a week. Simply awesome, where the fuck is the new album???


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

And I don't want to be deceptive - still pretty cool though....


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I listen to this jam at least once a week. Simply awesome, where the fuck is the new album???


give maynard seven more years to add some vocals to the undoubtedly already completed tracks. 

he has grapes to grow and fans to hate. busy man.


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2015)

V is for Vagina. This lady's got the thickness...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2015)

i sleep better at night knowing that maynard hates me.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (May 19, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

you fellowsand your music...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


o_0 !!


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

These dudes are pretty random. Just got turned onto 'em.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (May 20, 2015)

Bailing for a few days. Trip down south to help a friend get moved in to her new place, then hopefully catch Negative Approach at the Echo.

@Diabolical666 check's in the mail...


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Bailing for a few days. Trip down south to help a friend get moved in to her new place, then hopefully catch Negative Approach at the Echo.
> 
> @Diabolical666 check's in the mail...


Be safe.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 20, 2015)

Going to see this stud next week:


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 20, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2015)

I busted out this old cd to help out with a long drive today. I think i'll leave it in my truck again for a while. Good times


----------



## Pinworm (May 21, 2015)

Love that I can stream all this stuff from my phone.






....yes, the entire album.....


----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2015)

This was my ringtone for 2013...


----------



## SunnyJim (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 21, 2015)

Oh joy...trim day and lots of musics to enjoy.thankee


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Oh joy...trim day and lots of musics to enjoy.thankee


These songs describe how I feel, when I have to trim. And I'm going to have to be doing allot of it soon. My buddy/trimmer is going back home to hawaii for a few weeks.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 21, 2015)

Commit to the 7 minutes. Totally worth it if you like guitar skills.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 21, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 21, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2015)

What a fucking voice...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2015)

Lol! Anyone who's spent time in the studio knows it's funny 'cause it's true...


----------



## Pinworm (May 22, 2015)

I'm fucking beat. 7 hours of driving, after two days of loading furniture and boxes while the neighbors next door threw shit, and screamed at each other in Armenian. Ugh. I didn't even stick around for the fucking show. Made some money though, so I guess it wasn't all bad. People down south act like they have never seen a bag of top shelf before. It was the weirdest thing...

Anyways, this new project that I'm working on will be taking up almost all my time, so I'm taking a break from RIU. Probably be back in Fall. If you want to get ahold of me until then you can PM me for my info.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 22, 2015)

Have fun Pinny, you picked a good time to leave. Shithead came back.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm fucking beat. 7 hours of driving, after two days of loading furniture and boxes while the neighbors next door threw shit, and screamed at each other in Armenian. Ugh. I didn't even stick around for the fucking show. Made some money though, so I guess it wasn't all bad. People down south act like they have never seen a bag of top shelf before. It was the weirdest thing...
> 
> Anyways, this new project that I'm working on will be taking up almost all my time, so I'm taking a break from RIU. Probably be back in Fall. If you want to get ahold of me until then you can PM me for my info.


Say it ain't so! You can't go, I have abandonment issues. Just when I was beginning to let you into my heart, you take off. Typical guy. Hope your project is a success, bro, you deserve it. You're like good tv, we'll have to wait until Fall...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Have fun Pinny, you picked a good time to leave. Shithead came back.


Which one? Im outta the loop playing gigs all weekend...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2015)

I've always loved this girl, she's still got it...






it's a great video, click here to view...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Which one? Im outta the loop playing gigs all weekend...


Mainliner.


----------



## dangledo (May 23, 2015)

Dang pin, hope all goes well. Good luck on your endeavors, boss man.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2015)




----------



## SunnyJim (May 23, 2015)




----------



## SunnyJim (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 23, 2015)

I been wicked busy too. I hope you pop in from time to time hubs...if you aints gimme yo cell # in PM so I can send you nudes....luuuuuv


Pinworm said:


> I'm fucking beat. 7 hours of driving, after two days of loading furniture and boxes while the neighbors next door threw shit, and screamed at each other in Armenian. Ugh. I didn't even stick around for the fucking show. Made some money though, so I guess it wasn't all bad. People down south act like they have never seen a bag of top shelf before. It was the weirdest thing...
> 
> Anyways, this new project that I'm working on will be taking up almost all my time, so I'm taking a break from RIU. Probably be back in Fall. If you want to get ahold of me until then you can PM me for my info.


@Gary Goodson sup nig? You been mia also ....sup wit dat yo....

@Dyna Ryda ...I can make you smile with 2 words...........anal beads


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2015)

I got this shit cranked on the ol' entertainment center. The walls are vibrating.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 23, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> I been wicked busy too. I hope you pop in from time to time hubs...if you aints gimme yo cell # in PM so I can send you nudes....luuuuuv
> 
> @Gary Goodson sup nig? You been mia also ....sup wit dat yo....
> 
> @Dyna Ryda ...I can make you smile with 2 words...........anal beads


I just thought about shoving a whole string of them in your okole


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 23, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


>


thats freakin awesome!




"daddy can I have my shit back now"? lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 23, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I just thought about shoving a whole string of them in your okole


exits only!





unless im liquored up


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> thats freakin awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and i love how the kids are all running in and out of the video.. the parents are trying not to pay attention and just keep killing it on one of their play sets.. oh, to be an adult, lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

oh @Pinworm , I miss you.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 27, 2015)

@Unclebaldrick


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 29, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2015)

Best 10 minutes you've ever spent...


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2015)

Can't wait for summer...


----------



## Trousers (May 31, 2015)

I may have posted this before.
This video delights me to the core. 






Crap, won't embed .






I know I have posted this before. I bump this so hard in the truck.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 31, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Best 10 minutes you've ever spent...


Wow - incredible! Mapping objects around corners, that's super cool.

Gotta love Ted Talks.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 31, 2015)

for @Pinworm


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 1, 2015)

stealth 2.0......hole 1 done


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2015)

fat chicks are at my house, and I don't know any Beatles...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 1, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> fat chicks are at my house, and I don't know any Beatles...


"I run a soup kitchen in my paaants" 
I lul for these...love the Walking Dead ones...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 4, 2015)

unclesuck said:


> i don't like you


Then you are stupid and will perish.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Then you are stupid and will perish.


don't use big words like you and perish. you will only confuse him


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 6, 2015)

Someone died irl in my war game , so everyone decided to camp out by his castle....kinda cool..


----------



## poo bear (Jun 6, 2015)

If you were really diabolical you would attack now


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 6, 2015)

poo bear said:


> If you were really diabolical you would attack now


morals is way better


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2015)

I thought this was great. I've known assholes that had such a lack of self-awareness, that they didn't know why people did not like them. I'm so baked that I didn't get it until the end...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2015)

Hell yeah...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 10, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> stealth 2.0......hole 1 doneView attachment 3431616



Here's my outdoors lineup for this season. (NL5 x Purps, Bluebs, and GSC)



A couple Strawberry Silver Haze in 10 gallon pots...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2015)

I wish I was dead right now. 

going to go crash with my neighbor, drink his eX wifes beer and watch movies.

fuck you positive fuckers, I'd kill to see a glimmer of hope right now


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3437829
> Here's my outdoors lineup for this season. (NL5 x Purps, Bluebs, and GSC)
> 
> View attachment 3437830
> ...


I used to grow NL#5, that shit was amazing and my only indica. The problem is that I blew out the genetics: after cloning her for 3 years, she started to grow weird. All the cuttings bolted, the nugs went from rock hard to wispy and the trichome production went way down. I've never had this happen to any other strain. I still have a couple ounces of a good batch, it's been curing for a year now. When I toke on that it's such a deep stone, then munching like crazy, then goodnight...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> I wish I was dead right now.
> 
> going to go crash with my neighbor, drink his eX wifes beer and watch movies.
> 
> fuck you positive fuckers, I'd kill to see a glimmer of hope right now


That sux. What's up, bro?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 10, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> I wish I was dead right now.
> 
> going to go crash with my neighbor, drink his eX wifes beer and watch movies.
> 
> fuck you positive fuckers, I'd kill to see a glimmer of hope right now


Boo-fucking-hoo. Get a dick. At least you are breathing. Shit could be a hell of a lot worse, bro...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 10, 2015)

..squelch..


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2015)

New Strung Out album is amazeballs.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 11, 2015)

CONNECT THE GODDAMN DOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 11, 2015)

http://blog.tattoodo.com/2015/05/40-face-tattoos-arent-trashy/


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 11, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> http://blog.tattoodo.com/2015/05/40-face-tattoos-arent-trashy/



I like when people put huge holes in their lobes....so when they reach 50, and 60s they regret it because they look stupid....just a phase


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2015)

I just found these guys today. I have them on repeat in my headphones.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 12, 2015)

Too much lighting


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 13, 2015)

mountain porn
deck kittens
 
when I die I want to come back as a pot plant....clone only


----------



## poo bear (Jun 13, 2015)

I hope you live forever big D


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2015)

lab grown jizz.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3073787/World-SPERM-grown-lab-time-Scientists-claim-breakthrough-hope-infertile-men.html

fuck you, poo bear.


----------



## poo bear (Jun 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> lab grown jizz.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3073787/World-SPERM-grown-lab-time-Scientists-claim-breakthrough-hope-infertile-men.html
> 
> fuck you, poo bear.


 Buck did you get to see my cake progress? 

I don't know if your calling me infertile but my semen has been proven potent


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2015)

Where the fuck is the new album???


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 16, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Where the fuck is the new album???










_You're gonna have to wait until we finish the next batch of Cadouches._


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 16, 2015)

for all the long haired freaks...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2015)

'Why doesn't everyone believe in loneliness? Stand up and everyone will see Your Holiness'. Great bridge...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


Fuck yes, another MF Doom fan. No one like him, one of my favorites...

Listen up, New drink, I named it after Chong's daughter. A triple shot of yak with a chaser of bong water...






Please, nobody fuckin' after her, I'm outta here as soon as I fix the flux capacitor...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2015)

Set up tomato cages for everything today. About halfway done with stretch. Drip system is totally paying off. I only have to check on them once every other day or so.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 19, 2015)

what strains pin?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2015)

NL5xPurps, Cherry Bomb, Blueberry, GSC, and there's some Strawberry Silver Haze on the deck. Weather has been great. It actually showered just about a week ago. They've been threatening us with 95 degree weather for weeks, but I haven't even seen it hit 90 yet.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2015)

Pinworm, what State are you in (geographically, not emotionally, although feel free to share that, as well )?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 19, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Pinworm, what State are you in (geographically, not emotionally, although feel free to share that, as well )?


 not to speak for mr pinworm, but he's a norcal guy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> not to speak for mr pinworm, but he's a norcal guy...


Ah, I see. And how is he doing emotionally?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 19, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Ah, I see. And how is he doing emotionally?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Pinworm, what State are you in (geographically, not emotionally, although feel free to share that, as well )?


Northern Cali. Beautiful up here. Especially in winter.

My current emotional state: Stoked because I have the house to myself for the week. I think I am just going to spend the whole time naked on the couch.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 19, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Ah, I see. And how is he doing emotionally?


 mr pin is feeling stoked atm.. idk why, just call it a hunch...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Northern Cali. Beautiful up here. Especially in winter.
> 
> My current emotional state: Stoked because I have the house to myself for the week. I think I am just going to spend the whole time naked on the couch.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2015)

I found out someone uploaded every season/episode of Mystery Science Theater 3000 on to youtube and just about shit myself with excitement. Grew up watching this show. Gahh, fuck yea!!

**nostalgia-gasm**


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2015)

2:22 am and all's well. barkin at the moon


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 21, 2015)

@abe supercro :


----------



## Trousers (Jun 21, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Northern Cali. Beautiful up here. Especially in winter.
> 
> My current emotional state: Stoked because I have the house to myself for the week. I think I am just going to spend the whole time naked on the couch.



eating raw bacon out of the package, chasing it with bourbon and fatties


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Hell yeah...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 22, 2015)

Awww someone peeed in meh pants! http://dudecomedy.com/girl-pisses-herself-while-attempting-a-backflip/


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Northern Cali. Beautiful up here. Especially in winter.
> 
> My current emotional state: Stoked because I have the house to myself for the week. I think I am just going to spend the whole time naked on the couch.


i used to talk with charlie ogden out that way about those beautiful sequoias you guys got up there truly love them. What would you say in your opinion is the better breeder up there? I dont wanna mention names, i'd rather get your insight, after all your there!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 22, 2015)

Smile er'body....8 days from the last pic*


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 22, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i used to talk with charlie ogden out that way about those beautiful sequoias you guys got up there truly love them. What would you say in your opinion is the better breeder up there? I dont wanna mention names, i'd rather get your insight, after all your there!


I am sure there is lots of great gear floating around that I don't know about, but honestly, the only "local" genetics I've ran have been a couple Emerald Mountain strains. Really liked their Royal Kush, but loved the Diesel Truthband. Really big fan of anything diesel or chem. Pretty much everything else I run, I've picked up from bigger banks, and via some lucky trades. I haven't been spending much on new packs lately either, just focusing on creating a few decent home crosses for myself. Oh, and yea, man, those big redwoods...amazing. You wouldn't believe how fresh the air is up here.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @abe supercro :


I'll be singing that song to myself in the near future! lmao!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 22, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3445787
> Smile er'body....8 days from the last pic*


Those are filling in nice. What strains this run? Damn, puppy's getting big too!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Those are filling in nice. What strains this run? Damn, puppy's getting big too!


chemdog/guava chem. golden goat, grape ape, blueberry widow, night terror, blue dream, og 18... cant remember the rest Scrogs are full now...they wernt supposed to exceed the rail...better chill out on the newties


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 22, 2015)

This thread makes my pad crash. I need a new pad. Otherwise I would always be here.






Woooo. Toto





Oh damn. I had never seen that Toto video. It might be the worst video I have ever seen.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a Toto toilet with the sanigloss finish and it is great. 
In Japan 75% of toilets are Toto.

When Toto toured Japan they had to have pissed in Toto toilets. 


rosanna yeah


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 22, 2015)

Pooping in Japan seems pretty complicated.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 22, 2015)

I cant believe I held out 4 min to watch a man poop...good stuff


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm out of fucking cigarettes. Bollocks!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 23, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm out of fucking cigarettes. Bollocks!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3446211


----------



## Trousers (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 23, 2015)

Stuck at home with a dead battery. Someone left the passenger door open a crack. Neighbor with jumper cables is out of town. Had a ton of shit I needed to get done, too. Ugh. I think the world is trying to tell me to stay home today, and get drunk.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Jun 23, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Stuck at home with a dead battery. Someone left the passenger door open a crack. Neighbor with jumper cables is out of town. Had a ton of shit I needed to get done, too. Ugh. I think the world is trying to tell me to stay home today, and get drunk.



Let's examine this situation. 

If you believe in such things, the universe wants you to stay home and get drunk and smoke a bunch of weed, maybe watch terrible daytime teev for a while. 

If you do not believe in such things circumstances have made it quite easy to give up on the day and get drunk, smoke a bunch of weed and maybe watch some terrible daytime teev. 

Not matter your philosophical stand point, I think you are okay to stay home, get drunk, smoke a bunch of weed and maybe watch some terrible daytime teev. 


Destiny? Circumstance?

Who cares?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 23, 2015)

Eloquently put. I'll drink to that.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 23, 2015)

heh heh i feeeel yer pain mang!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 23, 2015)

lullerskates


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 23, 2015)

Hows everyone doing? Our grounds keeper might be getting fired today, dude will just stand around doing nothing if you don't stand there and watch him constantly, and he's always late for work even though he lives on property.

I caught him standing around like 5 times today, fucking bullshit. When he sees you he'll go back to mowing the yard, but at soon as you're out of sight he goes right back to standing in the shade.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 23, 2015)

Some bullshit. I say give that lazy shithead his walkin' papers, and tell him to fuck off.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 23, 2015)

The amazing thing is, he's 100 times better than the last guy. You would tell the last guy to do something, then he would go do something else that you didn't even mention for him to do and he would fuck it up. Oh, and he broke a bunch of tools and cleaning supplies.

He broke a lawnmower, a weedeater, two mops, a broom, a dust pan, the vacuum cleaner, the steam cleaner, two paint trays and a trash can. In the span of 3 weeks. And he spilled so much paint on a carpet we had to replace it, and he was supposed to be doing yard work, not painting an apartment. Fucking jackass.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3445524


Nice lineup. You thinking about going?



Blue Wizard said:


> The amazing thing is, he's 100 times better than the last guy. You would tell the last guy to do something, then he would go do something else that you didn't even mention for him to do and he would fuck it up. Oh, and he broke a bunch of tools and cleaning supplies.
> 
> He broke a lawnmower, a weedeater, two mops, a broom, a dust pan, the vacuum cleaner, the steam cleaner, two paint trays and a trash can. In the span of 3 weeks. And he spilled so much paint on a carpet we had to replace it, and he was supposed to be doing yard work, not painting an apartment. Fucking jackass.


Hahaha. Fuck me running.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Nice lineup. You thinking about going?
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Fuck me running.


Yeah, but I sware they were playing together in Reno. Closer to me nowadays But now it doesn't look like it. Looks like only at Shoreline
I'll know for sure in about a month.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 23, 2015)

Some amazingly deep spoken word.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, but I sware they were playing together in Reno. Closer to me nowadays But now it doesn't look like it. Looks like only at Shoreline
> I'll know for sure in about a month.


Dude! How can you use that avatar??? Uh-oh, I'm starting to get that old feeling again...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2015)

That's good disco...


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 24, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude! How can you use that avatar??? Uh-oh, I'm starting to get that old feeling again...


Lol maybe I should rock finshaggys ava


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> That's good disco...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 24, 2015)

If i had moves like this/that^^^^^ I'd be rockin out with meh cock out and stuff!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 24, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Lol maybe I should rock finshaggys ava


H ha im a huge kubrick fan, especially meh droogs!


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 24, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> H ha im a huge kubrick fan, especially meh droogs!


?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 24, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude! How can you use that avatar??? Uh-oh, I'm starting to get that old feeling again...


Sorry i quoted the wrong post, i got a pain killing injection yesterday my droogs. it's obviously fucken jonny boy up!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh bliss! Bliss and heaven! Oh, it was gorgeousness and gorgeousity made flesh. It was like a bird of rarest-spun heaven metal or like silvery wine flowing in a spaceship, gravity all nonsense now. As I slooshied, I knew such lovely pictures, oh my brothers!

Nothing like a bit of the old Ludwig Van.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 24, 2015)

A bit of the ole ludwig van! 






gorgeous,and gorgosity made flesh!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 24, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Lol maybe I should rock finshaggys ava


To prove the level of embarrassment i feel for mis quoting and mis posting odanksta i'll give you a gift..............here...


----------



## Trousers (Jun 24, 2015)

I love this so much, I post it every where and bump the tune hard in the truck.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I love this so much, I post it every where and bump the tune hard in the truck.


I can imagine rolling up next to someone at a stoplight slapping that with the windows down... 

Now I got the fucking giggles.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 24, 2015)

I'd rock out to that with trousers. No shame in meh game bruve.......hey everybody im bored.


 Can you lend me six hunnit fiddy please?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 24, 2015)

this is some weird shit...watch close


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> this is some weird shit...watch close


If I were that dude, I wouldn't waste time freaking out. I'd play with my new pussy as much as possible before Chris fixed things...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> If I were that dude, I wouldn't waste time freaking out. I'd play with my new pussy as much as possible before Chris fixed things...


ahhh, The National Lampoon.

http://www.tgfa.org/fiction/MyVagina.htm


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


where do you find this shit bro? for real!?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> where do you find this shit bro? for real!?



My wife is one of the tiger grrrls


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2015)

I had to paint over some more graffiti today, fucking animals. I guess I should be thankful they didn't break anything at least.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> where do you find this shit bro? for real!?


That shit went viral months ago, I'm surprised you haven't seen it yet. Is it wrong that I kinda wanna do her?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2015)

Fuck yeah. Miss you, Kurt...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 25, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-33254123?OCID=fbasia&ocid=socialflow_facebook


First bthe dogmeat fest, then they got this? Oh wait let me guess, fetid, rancid meat is most def a chinese delicacy, or POTENT MEDICINIAL?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Fuck yeah. Miss you, Kurt...


Yeah,
Him and Staley. RIP


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

Good morning buttholes.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 25, 2015)

PRIMUS SUCKS


----------



## Trousers (Jun 25, 2015)

which leads me directly to


----------



## Trousers (Jun 25, 2015)

It doesn't matter, I'll probably get hit by a car anyway.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

Fucking love psycho mike-o.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 25, 2015)

fuck yeah, The Plague That Makes Your Booty Groove goes on next.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 25, 2015)

Here's a nice relaxing track to chill out to.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

Ooo I rike that..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Ooo I rike that..


The entire album is on youtube, and it's pretty boss. I gots a CD copy of it.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

A little go-fast for ya.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2015)

I like this video, but I get horny again in about an hour...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

How about a couple great acoustic covers.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 25, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I like this video, but I get horny again in about an hour...


that song put me in a goofy mood


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

Nailed it.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3447907
> 
> Nailed it.


er'time bro...follows me er'where


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 25, 2015)

listening to this as I get ready to head to a pride rave. should be fun tonight just gotta keesorta sober


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 26, 2015)

what are you smokin' exactly????? http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/studies-supporting-use-medical-marijuana-are-mostly-poor-quality-researchers


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2015)

Have a good Friday night, my dudes.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm growing some nlxblueberry atm outside. beautiful strain, got 6 others going as well. big wreck and some crosses frok a local breeder I'd have to recheck the names of. shithead gave me one sativa dominant strain tho so kinda upset unless I move it indors.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Here's a nice relaxing track to chill out to.



shit reminds me of this ...drummer goes ape shit..and the guitarist looks like hes on some other shit


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 27, 2015)

LMAO. That dude is awesome.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> LMAO. That dude is awesome.



look up kwondrum on youtube


----------



## ovo (Jun 27, 2015)

ovo ear never mind.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2015)

Been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Been stuck in my head all day.


By far the their best song. Great taste, I love AIC...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2015)

For shitliner...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm slowly realizing that no amount of liquor can make trimming day fun.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2015)

You may never see better back and forth freestyle, even Sway was like WTF??? RIP Eyedea, still miss you...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 30, 2015)

Is that what they term"spittin"???


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Is that what they term"spittin"???







I stole this video from tyler.durden. I would def consider this "spittin'"...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2015)

ML also teaches proper grammar...








And he inspires our youth through the Fine Arts...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3451417




Mmmmm. Yesh. This butters my wheats...

(Nice barn shot in there too @BarnBuster)


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3451424
> 
> Mmmmm. Yesh. This butters my wheats...
> 
> (Nice barn shot in there too @BarnBuster)


I was just looking at yours from 1st pic ..then 20 days later..wowwerz...same same...growin like a mofo


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> I was just looking at yours from 1st pic ..then 20 days later..wowwerz...same same...growin like a mofo


Weather has been absolutely fucking awesome so far. Going to be a good season for sure.



eidt: I just wanted to re-post this...beautiful.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2015)

Love this chick...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 30, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Love this chick...


Thats what i look like on meth


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Weather has been absolutely fucking awesome so far. Going to be a good season for sure.
> 
> View attachment 3451438
> 
> eidt: I just wanted to re-post this...beautiful.


theres 4 on each sides...see the stubby one? its 3rd one on left...guess which strain that is It wont get bushy for shit..just want to grow straight and tall...Im ok with it...it can be an excaliber bud


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> theres 4 on each sides...see the stubby one? its 3rd one on left...guess which strain that is It wont get bushy for shit..just want to grow straight and tall...Im ok with it...it can be an excaliber bud


Yea. The blueberry in it is strong. Out of the last 20 I popped, I wound up with like 16-17 that were hardcore sativa phenos. The ones I have in 10 gallon pots outside do the same damn thing. O_0 !!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

If you guys were really my friends you would buy me one.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3451558
> 
> If you guys were really my friends you would buy me one.


I'd buy it for you.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3451558
> 
> If you guys were really my friends you would buy me one.


Duuude my girlfriend crochets...I can make it happen


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Duuude my girlfriend crochets...I can make it happen


Let's make this happen.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 30, 2015)

How's this gonna work? Dia, does your friend need some monies first? Maybe we can pass a hat around.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 30, 2015)

Noway...tradeski's brah


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll gladly pay you tuesday for a penis scarf today?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 1, 2015)

Jello say's...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 1, 2015)

Just to make up for that...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 1, 2015)

Yup. /thread


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Yup. /thread


Ubu hasnt been around in a while. In the old days, I would see a show in London or Belgium just because I like them that much. But the three day event at UCLA was pretty much the best show ever.
http://articles.latimes.com/2003/feb/25/entertainment/et-hochman25


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm jammin some 2pac today! On beer #2 and feeling a lil troublesome


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2015)

I saw this going on today and it reminded me of this song


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2015)

Waddup B'dub...P'dubs?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Waddup B'dub...P'dubs?


Not much, drinking beer after a long day at work. More vandalism today, head office still won't spring for security cameras.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Not much, drinking beer after a long day at work. More vandalism today, head office still won't spring for security cameras.


pfff...cam set up is$ 250 with a 500 gig hd or so... people are duuuuumb


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> pfff...cam set up is$ 250 with a 500 gig hd or so... people are duuuuumb


They've spent more on doors and windows in the last 4 months than that at least. Not to mentioned I'm getting paid by the hour to fix that shit when I could be doing other repairs.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh fuck! They have a new video out!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2015)

lol ...even an ADT sticker goes a long way


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Oh fuck! They have a new video out!


lulz


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 2, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3452719


Gorgeous.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Gorgeous.


I fed yesterday with bloom nutes and the tarp goes on them at 8,,,trying to get these ones in a little earlier so IM not freakin out at full harvest


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2015)

Any progress on Pinny's Penis scarf?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Any progress on Pinny's Penis scarf?


Ima talk to chickyboo tmrwI showed her a pic and she about died....shes a nudist, so shes all cool with pervy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 2, 2015)

Dia played local H earlier and all that made me wanna hear is


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2015)

Deep...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2015)

Blast from the past...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 4, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


Fails are awesome...was that you 666 @ the :20 second mark hehehe, in your vid that is


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2015)

Son nuevos tiempos aqui,
pero no puedo olvidar yo:
El pa-sa-do
y todo lo malo...


----------



## Steve French (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you to all those who have served at home and overseas. This holiday is about you and your families sacrifice for your country. A special thank you to those who exemplify Semper Fidelis, and the US Marine Corps. RIP- PFC F Misox. (1980-March 23, 2003) I miss you every day.

Have a safe and happy 4th.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2015)

The hallow.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 4, 2015)

love this band. 

gotta go buy moar beer, cops are on the prowl today hnging out in uniform in the bars. so bartender won't serve me, bitch I ain't even drunk yet. 

maybe I'll get a 12 pack of raspberry wheat ale.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 4, 2015)

I got hooked on these guys my last deployment to Trashghanistan

That 8 string


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Fails are awesome...was that you 666 @ the :20 second mark hehehe, in your vid that is


Just about shit my pants laughing at *crocodile orgasm*.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2015)

My view.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 4, 2015)

Damn, Cyrus actually is quite bangin....but the way she carrie herself as a nasty is unappealing
Well she likes the Squirt I see...id squirt in her


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Damn, Cyrus actually is quite bangin....but the way she carrie herself as a nasty is unappealing
> Well she likes the Squirt I see...id squirt in her


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


wow then i come over here and youre all like ...heres some Slayer hahaha


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3454010



I know right but dont tell me she doesnt look sexy in the bikini...she needs to stop sticking her tongue out....but she's saying something....


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 5, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>



fuck yeah I got down to whitechapel when deployed too and chelsea grin

@Yessica...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 5, 2015)

one of my favs


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 5, 2015)

These guys are awesome..founded by Tim Lambesis of As I lay Dying


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm gonna have to drop some change on this album, it's been damn good so far. Lots of good bands on it.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 5, 2015)

Tryin ti upload some shit


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Tryin ti upload some shit


It's really hard to circle pit at the Red Rocks.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


 i prefer their earlier stuff, less metal more punk..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2015)

The Villain ain't rhymin off bread alone
Let him get some cognac, a mic and a headphone
Smoke and mirrors, caught her in the mix
Couldn't read the shorthand for mortars and bricks
If any negative thought linger he let it vent
Wrote this one with his middle finger in wet cement
... Did it on the sly
Before he's gone bye bye, spit it on the fly
Brush your teeth, rinse and gargle
A true nerd who messed with new words since Boggle
... And used slang in Scrabble
Rhymed with a Northern drawl, twang and babble
Flossy pen jargon to break the world record
Do a Faustian bargain and tape the girl naked
... More spots than a leopard
Then he had to stop, the block was hot peppered
Shepherd, leading the sheeps out to slaughter
Kept it, sold and repped it, everytime he saw ya
Tryin' to douse a pinch of weed in a frat street house


Welcome to the show
Remember whatever you do, do not boo the flow
Schooled the dumb on the number one rule of thumb
What a fool; still you never met a cooler bum
Give the drummer some rum, I'm sure he could use a shot
Just to get his cues hot, ensure he don't lose his spot
A stranger who speaks to you vocal
Danger made the beat, get a freak to do the bogle
No bull, everything he wanted they grabbed and took
Whole lab looked like an ill left jab and hook
Even had a secretary to take the calls
Shake it and make it fall, I told her don't break my balls
Wherever Mouse go, trouble follows
The bounty on this pro was mills and "double dollars"
Vil spilled muddled flows that befuddled scholars
Thick Buffalo girl with the bubble hollars
She rocked leather and gold, a fat blouse
And need a brother with soul to let her cat out
Even if the rat couldn't compete with Kraus


Tap ya toe, grime and strapped for dough
Rap for show, to let the whippersnappers know
Sucks to be them, now pass that loot
Up under the tux he wore a hazmat suit
Sounded like froggy, sip the groggiest of potions
Be up in the party with the foggiest of notions
On the list of lobbyists who save the oceans
Gave his donation to the lady with the lotions
Swoll hand itchin, the old man bitchin
Switchin with the fan with the gold band twitchin
Spittin like a bionic sneeze that freeze vodka
Just to clear the air like the Ionic Breeze Quadra
Sleek enough to outsly a fox
For a chicken pot pie, thinkin outside the box
Would love to taste her goody
But got no time to be wastin chasin putty
Out for Daffy Duck bucks, Porky Pig paper
Bugs Bunny money or Sylvester Cat caper
Off a DAT tape of rap, country or deep house


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2015)

and why am i, going insane, and why am i, the one to blame??


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


>


Nice track.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2015)

i mostly like this song because it's about philly..


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i mostly like this song because it's about philly..







lullerskates. How about some DI?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> The Villain ain't rhymin off bread alone
> Let him get some cognac, a mic and a headphone
> Smoke and mirrors, caught her in the mix
> Couldn't read the shorthand for mortars and bricks
> ...


 i just smoked a bit and listened to this.. really like.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2015)

Awesome, there's no one like MF Doom. He lives in a comic book and is very intellectual. Next level shit...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2015)

This video is bananas. Highlights include a cat dancing hip-hop, showing his nuts to the camera, and doing lines of coke with $100 bill. I'd contact ASPCA if it weren't so gangster...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 6, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Tryin ti upload some shit


Damn that whale is bogarting all that dudes food


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 6, 2015)

Slipknot is supposed to play red rocks in august....I wanna go so bad


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 6, 2015)

I'M HOLDING YOU CLOSE........................................


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 6, 2015)

the King Diamond stage
 
Araya


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 6, 2015)

Arayas beard was awesome..thats as close as I could get before I got ejected


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 6, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Slipknot is supposed to play red rocks in august....I wanna go so bad


Security wouldnt let anyone pit...it was bullshit! little pits up high , but nothing down at the stage


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 6, 2015)

Looked like the weather was a little wet, too. Slayer give a good set?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 6, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Looked like the weather was a little wet, too. Slayer give a good set?


Indeedy we got douched on...Slayer was awesome as usual. Hell Yeah was pretty good too


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 6, 2015)

It's only 11 and it's already 105 out. I can feel my balls melting.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

How dafuq did this thread get on page 2? _*BUMP!*_


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 7, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Slipknot is supposed to play red rocks in august....I wanna go so bad


Slipknot and Lamb of God nig...might check it out...just found the flyer in the car


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 7, 2015)

@6ohMax show me your plants bro...my indoors looks like hell...been neglecting it since I planted the outdoors


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

Some garden/potted plant porn.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3455955
> View attachment 3455954
> 
> Some garden/potted plant porn.


*ERECTION LEVEL:*

BULBOUS


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

They don't hate us, they just hate their lives
And desperate people learn to despise
The suicidal's don't want to coup
They don't want to blow up, they just want their 72

72 virgins can never stop a war
But a 100, 000 hookers can beat the Marine Corps
In stopping hatred, fighting will cease
When everyone is getting blow jobs
That's when we'll finally have world peace

How many million men have been killed in foreign wars?
We need to reinstate the draft, enlist a million whores
Start with the sororities and then all the spring breaks
Ship the girls gone wild to Afghanistan
They'll gladly blow the sheikhs

These holy wars aren't holy, it's not the military complex
Terrorists are 16 year old kids who were promised Jihad sex

Maybe if they could see a woman's face
They might not get onto that plane
With a bomb in their suitcase

72 virgins can never stop a war
But a 100, 000 hookers can beat the Marine Corps
In stopping violence, fighting will cease
When everyone is getting blow jobs
That's when we'll finally have world peace


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 9, 2015)

@tyler.durden eee-yup.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> @tyler.durden eee-yup.....


Fuck yeah! A ligean ar dul go hÉirinn agus a fuck go léir ar meisce , bitches blasta ! Is é an chéad bhabhta ar dom ..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2015)

Bam, the doorway opened for me
I saw ways and told the story
Raw daydreams of holding glory
Junior high hallway kings
Locking, Bagging MCs
Beat boxing, breaking Zulu Nation wannabees
It didn't take long to see who would stay strong
High school came upon, some B-Boys put their gang bangs on
But some kept on doing, stepped on to ruin
Others that were pursuing the same shit we thought we ruled in
But what a surprise: the passion for being the best
Puts a quest for allies to rest
Dead
In the Midwest where heads
Is just a handful
In a land of gangstas
Players, replacements, priests, banjos
We scramble to break MCs that may appreciate it
Guided by their envy, insecurity, and their hatred
Separated by the "gimmie props" technique
And the desire to be the tops this week
I gotta floss the speak
Cause talk is cheap, even the broke kids can afford it
That's why I stand close and if you're dope then I'm supportive
But if not: we'll keep the mic warm
For the next one, respect the artform
And make your wishes on the stars born

[Hook]
Within the movement
Fact checking, trying to completely avoid all channels of backstepping
From the lines of painted concrete
That reside on Lake Street
To the way we close our eyes to sleep
And drift through Deep Space 9 type shit
To find this
I've been around for as long as sound
I've been to that not-so-fresh phase
And to that not-quite-that-serious state
But I've evolved, metamorphed manifestate


I used to be young, dumb and full of vision
Like it was religious rituals
I made initial decisions
I wanted to be a rapper world renowned
From Minneap to the Bronx
Capture girls and crowns
Snap, tackle and stomp
That's what I found
The abyss that sits in-between the one that holds the mic and those that
Don't even listen
Formed some crews
Rocked talent shows at schools
Saturdays on the 18 making my way down to the record pool
I met a grip of people that was bullshit
Was down with a lot of people that was bullshit
But I'll pull shit from the asshole of an angel before I let him hassle and strangle
The love triangle between me the mic and the turntable
Went to studios
We want to make demos
We want to do shows and rock our own instrumentals
Do our own production
Fucking around with this kid Kazir
Nitwit engineer
Barely knew his own equipment, Atmosphere
The prefix was urban
Wrecked shows
Made friends, made foes
Overall, we made flows
And right now as I sit here, right now, writing this
I'm bugging off the people in my life that made me like this

[Hook]

Well sometimes it rings and I don't answer it
That's it, no asterisk
No thirst to find the circumstances
It was planted in me deep
It was nurtured and it grew
Gave it sleep and nutrition
It was efficient, let it through
There's a few that have developed to where I let them in my spectrum
For the rest of 'em, I give them just enough to cause infection
Not tripping on attention
But if you have it, it's welcome
Open arms, potent charm
I know the words and I can spell them
Seldom is it, when one inquisits
Do they leave with disinterest
In fact most begin crave the visits
Bringin' me to the table
That's it, no more no less
The love, the life, the stress
Slug, the mic, the mess
Testing. Yes, I've been tested and I've tested some
Not saying I'm the best
Believe I'm not like the rest of 'em
Just saying I'm better than you
That's my mind state my rhymes take me into
When I check one two, I guess some do get pissed
But intentions were to inspire
Build the empire before I get tired
The ones that tear me down don't know it
But they're the same ones that built me
Now quietly in your head say, "Yes you can feel me."


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 9, 2015)

Raw and grimey....old school ODB & method man....that bass line


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3456470


all i want to do is rip that morning glory and other non-weed weediness out of there.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> all i want to do is rip that morning glory and other non-weed weediness out of there.


Its holding up the walls from crumbling down


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 10, 2015)

That reminds me of my ailment. 
I suffer from it everyday, especially in the morning.

I suffer from NBH. 
Not Being High is a serious disease that effects as many as 150 million Americans each day. 

I am suffering right now, brb.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 10, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/BindasLog/videos/739758792752241/?fref=nf

meh kitty likes beer and pizza mon!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 10, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


>


Now your a man! a manny man mman MAN!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 10, 2015)

New Disturbed


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)

^^^ Damn that was good.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2015)

Everyone loves them some Zeppelin


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2015)

ooops.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2015)

And now some random pictures of the Weimar Republic.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 10, 2015)

got tix to see social d in august.. they're playing the entire social d album, should be ace..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 10, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> got tix to see social d in august.. they're playing the entire social d album, should be ace..


DVDA!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 10, 2015)

my buddy asked if i wanted to go see king diamond. i thought about it for a second, and was like ehh, i wasn't really into him when i was into the metal thing for a few years in my teens, so i passed it up...


----------



## ovo (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2015)

I am all over the place this morning. Happy Saturday.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 11, 2015)

Wife got done work late, cam home with this............8 of shitbag rabbit food. pathetic if you ask me. Not happy.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 11, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3457440 Wife got done work late, cam home with this............8 of shitbag rabbit food. pathetic if you ask me. Not happy.


I guess it beats nothin'...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Now I get it. 

Oh, dude. @Gary Goodson - I finally got around to watching Vampire Hunter D. It's like a crazy mix of every genre. Spaghetti sci fi horror fantasy. Makes me want to check out the novels. Really goodshit.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Now I get it.
> 
> Oh, dude. @Gary Goodson - I finally got around to watching Vampire Hunter D. It's like a crazy mix of every genre. Spaghetti sci fi horror fantasy. Makes me want to check out the novels. Really goodshit.


Have you seen ninja scroll? Or Afro samurai?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Now I get it.


And I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling kids!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Have you seen Bible Black.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Have you seen ninja scroll? Or Afro samurai?





Blue Wizard said:


> Have you seen Bible Black.


Afro samurai was amazing. Great music, cool plot and funny as hell. I haven't seen bible black or ninja scroll yet. Needed something new for trimming day. Bible black is supposed to be way out there. At least from what I've read about it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 11, 2015)

I just looked it up, might have to check bible black out.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Ninja Scroll is cool. I posted some Bible Black gifs on mainy's website. lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just looked it up, might have to check bible black out.


It's right up my alley, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's right up my alley, if you catch my drift.


Lol yea, I think I do. It's on YouTube I'll check it out


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol yea, I think I do. It's on YouTube I'll check it out


Really? It's like X rated.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3457659



I love koreans...


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Really? It's like X rated.


Then I'll have something new to fap to


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Then I'll have something new to fap to


High five.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Then I'll have something new to fap to


I couldn't find the one I'm talking about, they have a TV series and another movie that's much tamer than the one I'm talking about.

I was pretty sure Youtube wouldn't let something like that on there.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

LMAO @ the title.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I couldn't find the one I'm talking about, they have a TV series and another movie that's much tamer than the one I'm talking about.
> 
> I was pretty sure Youtube wouldn't let something like that on there.


Yea, I read some of the comments and they said that the good parts were cut out. looks like I'm not watching that version


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 11, 2015)

This was on Netflix. It was terrible, but I finished it because I was stoned.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> This was on Netflix. It was terrible, but I finished it because I was stoned.


I got +rep from like 3 people for posting the full movie from youtube one time. lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 11, 2015)

@Pinworm


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Have you seen ninja scroll? Or Afro samurai?


Alls I know is that was some bad ass animation that Mr Blue Wizard posted on mainy's site.
Ninja scroll is pretty good too though


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2015)

@Diabolical666


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 11, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> @Diabolical666


<3
I need to show you my Slayer hat I got at the concert....it has 666 on the back


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2015)

@Pinworm first AF album I ever bought




Please forgive me if you already posted this


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> <3
> I need to show you my Slayer hat I got at the concert....it has 666 on the back


I love them dude!
My buddy's band, Damnisty opened for them a few times in San Jose. I've seen slayer a good 12 times(between san Jo and Santa cruz)
I haven't seen them in a bit though.
LUCKY you
Oh btw, you are so fuckin bad ass. Not to many hotties like our type of music these days.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Alls I know is that was some bad ass animation that Mr Blue Wizard posted on mainy's site.


I couldn't get the gif where she grows a penis out of her vag and then rapes a guy to go through though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I couldn't get the gif where she grows a penis out of her vag and then rapes a guy to go through though.


Classic when she jerks it into her hand and then eats it. Classic! 
I was up early this morning also


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2015)

hey @Pinworm . have you ever watched the movie called man bites dog? one of my all time faves..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Classic when she jerks it into her hand and then eats it. Classic!
> I was up early this morning also


I had to rub one out after I got banned, too much visual stimulation.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

It took him forever to get those gifs taken down, he gave up on that one thread and deleted it. Sorry cubeclunk.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i don't wanna see no shemales


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's some tunes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2015)

This guy is fucking rad


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 11, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> hey @Pinworm . have you ever watched the movie called man bites dog? one of my all time faves..


I've heard about it. It's supposed to be about some serial killer or something?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I've heard about it. It's supposed to be about some serial killer or something?


They say it's an actual snuff film, but idk if that's true


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I've heard about it. It's supposed to be about some serial killer or something?





Gary Goodson said:


> They say it's an actual snuff film, but idk if that's true


 yeah, it's filmed like a documentary, this film crew follows this guy around as he kills people.. tres bien cocoa.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2015)

Just watched the Matrix trilogy with my kid, he fucking LOVED it. I can't believe he's 14 and never seen them...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


>


Kinda reminds me of these guys


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2015)

love the white album..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 12, 2015)

I know I have probably used this before but not in this thread.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 12, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> love the white album..



My Mom still has the record


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 12, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I know I have probably used this before but not in this thread.


Nice track.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 12, 2015)

We need some ass in here


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 12, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, it's filmed like a documentary, this film crew follows this guy around as he kills people.. tres bien cocoa.


So, I watched half of it last night. Pretty funny shit. Dark. But, hilarious.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> So, I watched half of it last night. Pretty funny shit. Dark. But, hilarious.



look up and DL The Poughkeepsie tapes.....shit is twisted


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> So, I watched half of it last night. Pretty funny shit. Dark. But, hilarious.


Oh, if you want some real fucked up shit check out these

Gozu
Visitor Q
Ichi the killer
Irreversible
Audition
Taxidermia

I like REALLY fucked up movies


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 12, 2015)

poughkeepsie tapes


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 12, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh, if you want some real fucked up shit check out these
> 
> Gozu
> Visitor Q
> ...


I'll have to check 'em out. 

Oh, and Finished Ninja Scroll, too. Really liked that. Great animation for such an old movie.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 12, 2015)

@Pinworm..oggh they sped it up a little but still....9 minutes the dude gets fucked up while driving


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> We need some ass in here


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 12, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh, if you want some real fucked up shit check out these
> 
> Gozu
> Visitor Q
> ...


Are any one of those movies better than Faces of Death?
I haven't seen that movie in a minute, but use to watch it all the time when I was a kid. I'll have to check some of them out.
I think it's about time I fire up the pc! You guys have all the fun.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 12, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Are any one of those movies better than Faces of Death?
> I haven't seen that movie in a minute, but use to watch it all the time when I was a kid. I'll have to check some of them out.
> I think it's about time I fire up the pc! You guys have all the fun.


Some parts of these movies are hard to watch. The one that sticks out is from irreversible. Monica beluci in the tunnel under the street, is 9 minutes of me almost wanting to turn the tv off. 9 fucking minutes!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 12, 2015)

Starting a mendo purps pheno hunt.

 


Outdoor lineup is loving this weather.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 13, 2015)

What a terrible video. What a terrible band. I loves them so.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 13, 2015)

Going to see these guys with New Mexican Death Squad next week.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)

6ohMax said:


>


^^ goodshit


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> ^^ goodshit


Yeah they are from Syracuse...my home town


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2015)

lived closer to Rochester NY for a min.

quadruple backflip?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2015)

Let's make this the best Christmas_ ever!_


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)

What a great fucking title for a song...


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> What a great fucking title for a song...



Hey man I cant message you


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Hey man I cant message you


Try now, boss.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 15, 2015)

5 runs 5.9g ...damnit!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> 5 runs 5.9g ...damnit!
> View attachment 3459808


Looks good though.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2015)

^ This looks like it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2015)

I wanna start a Toy Dolls cover band.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


used to jam that when i got high in highschool


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2015)

Such a great album, she's so fucking sexy...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

If you have never seen this before, you're welcome.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 16, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> If you have never seen this before, you're welcome.


I have this on VHS


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> I have this on VHS


The record store a few towns over had a used copy for $40.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

This bass line is rad as fuck. @21secs


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

How about an old GnR cover?

What? ...don't look at me like that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> How about an old GnR cover?
> 
> What? ...don't look at me like that.


Here's a cover for ya.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Here's a cover for ya.


Nailed it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2015)

Speaking of covers... holy shit.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

I wish the nerve agents would get back together for a new album. Their shows were just absolute fucking chaos. Half the time they'd have to cut a set short because some suicidal would jump the stage and end up getting a boot to the face or worse. I miss real east bay hard core.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 16, 2015)

Just noticed i never posted in this thread. 


Kbye


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Just noticed i never posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> Kbye


Hey, don't you live in or near Sac town?
And you probably don't even like the Deftones(they're from there)do you.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Just noticed i never posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> Kbye


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jul 16, 2015)

perspiration, eat from this directly from the jar.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

ovo said:


> View attachment 3460942
> perspiration, eat from this directly from the jar.


Makes for some bomb quesadillas.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 16, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey, don't you live in or near Sac town?
> And you probably don't even like the Deftones(they're from there)do you.


Tbh ive heard of em but i dnt think ive ever heard any of thier music. I might like em i dunno. Who would you say theyre similar to?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Tbh ive heard of em but i dnt think ive ever heard any of thier music. I might like em i dunno. Who would you say theyre similar to?


IMO, they created their own sound. Sort of paved the way for bands like Korn, Staind, etc
This has still got to be their most popular song:




If you've ever listened to 98.5 FM, i'm positive you would hear that song for sure


----------



## ovo (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jul 16, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> IMO, they created their own sound. Sort of paved the way for bands like Korn, Staind, etc
> This has still got to be their most popular song:
> 
> 
> ...


yup never heard em. Not bad but not really pullin me in either. I gotta give em the album challenge


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

You'd probably like their newer stuff. It's a lot more chill. White Pony was a pretty good album. Little over produced but still...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2015)

This is one of their more recent singles. Still sound killer. Love em!




RIP Chi Cheng


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

Russ Rankin's lyrics are gnarly. Missed 'em when they came through SF last month. Still pissed about that.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey @racerboy71 you gonna catch the 25th Anniversary Fat Tour? NJ Stone Pony Stage 8/14. Shitload of gooders playing.

Just got my tix for Thee Parkside 22nd. I heard they're gonna be filming for the new DVD. Trying to get a vip tag but my dude is dicking me around...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 16, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Hey @racerboy71 you gonna catch the 25th Anniversary Fat Tour? NJ Stone Pony Stage 8/14. Shitload of gooders playing.
> 
> Just got my tix for Thee Parkside 22nd. I heard they're gonna be filming for the new DVD. Trying to get a vip tag but my dude is dicking me around...


 i'll go and check it out in a bit pin..


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

Lyrics still give me goosebumps.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2015)

lol. shm... growing up surrounded by those sideburns.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2015)

@Pinworm do you have this cd:









Definately don't need Serj to sound good! I wish they made more tunes though.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 17, 2015)

I EAT LEGO'S!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 17, 2015)

I cant get enough of this


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 17, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3461223



I know im so happy in a way....one more day of bullshit work...this week has been rough


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> @Pinworm do you have this cd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't heard them before. That first track is actually pretty good.


Diabolical666 said:


>


You like cantaloupe?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I haven't heard them before. That first track is actually pretty good.
> 
> You like cantaloupe?


In the song 'they say', dude sort of sounds like Johnny Rotten IMO.
Not too bad for what's basically System of a Down minus Serj huh.

I think I'm getting KFC now for dinner.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 17, 2015)

Kitty is going threw the long body tall legs stage


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2015)

One of my french mastiffs just got into it with my lab. I'm fucking pissed right now.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 17, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> One of my french mastiffs just got into it with my lab. I'm fucking pissed right now.


anyone get hurt?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> anyone get hurt?


No, I don't think so. No blood
It's like the third time in a couple months. It's not around food. It's not over anything it seems. Drives me nuts though.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 17, 2015)

Kitty was doing this to the Shepard...I just start yelling and try to grab her hips and pull her off. I havnt seen her do it in awhile bc last time i threw her down and held her neck. Show em it displeases dad da and hopefully they will quit. I read that dogs do this from time to time and its nothing to worry about and it doesnt seem to bother them...sure upsets us tho


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Kitty was doing this to the Shepard...I just start yelling and try to grab her hips and pull her off. I havnt seen her do it in awhile bc last time i threw her down and held her neck. Show em it displeases dad da and hopefully they will quit. I read that dogs do this from time to time and its nothing to worry about and it doesnt seem to bother them...sure upsets us tho


I have a hose ready to go, if it happens outside. They fuckin hate that. Lol
Same dog (Rex) got into it with my pit who passed a couple years ago. Like a dumb ass, I stuck my hand in between them to break it up, and I got my thumb bit pretty good. What a dumb move on my part. STUPID!
I still have trouble bowling because of that scar

BTw, I was just transplanting. It's why my hand is dirty.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 17, 2015)

dude....I shoulda started drinking HOURS ago
 
DRINKING FRIENDS....ASSEMBLE!!!!!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Hey @racerboy71 you gonna catch the 25th Anniversary Fat Tour? NJ Stone Pony Stage 8/14. Shitload of gooders playing.
> 
> Just got my tix for Thee Parkside 22nd. I heard they're gonna be filming for the new DVD. Trying to get a vip tag but my dude is dicking me around...


 if you're going to the show in jersey, i'll go ..


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3461482


I've never heard of white rascal. It looks tasty.


racerboy71 said:


> if you're going to the show in jersey, i'll go ..


Deal.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I've never heard of white rascal. It looks tasty.
> 
> Deal.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 18, 2015)

this is great


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 18, 2015)

great tunage


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 18, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> great tunage



meshuggah rocks....I have loud SQ system in my truck ...not boomy but man, it gets super fucking loud with metal

that is what I have it tuned for ....hip hop does shiity in my truck

I have 1 amp..runs my components and 2 10's


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 18, 2015)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/10-best-blunt-pics-twitter

Some nice porn in there.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 18, 2015)

Hahahaha wtf


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 18, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Hahahaha wtf
> 
> View attachment 3462041


my perc mmakes little balls too


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 18, 2015)

Mst3k marathon today. Gonna get dabbed out and become one with the couch.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 18, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>



Fuck all that...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 19, 2015)

Is this sped up?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2015)

MC's fall back
Cause Vik in your ear with the whole ball of wax
Call or fax for the freshest rhyme delivery
Or takeout, for the fake-you-out ballers in the industry
Boss with the Lee jeans, bad man, you know B
They say he's a cross between Adnan Khashoggi
and Sho Kosugi, he said your chain is sure dookie
The piece is like a mystery entity, ill spooky
What's its worth? A gun or a knife slice
Catch a bus once or twice or run for your life price
An arm and a leg, the led is ghetto red hot
Calm 'til we fled the spot or leg arm head shot 
You on the battlefield with lyrical militants
that know he feelin bent when he see lil' pink elephants
And never forget, to memorize the elements
Keep the mic sterilized, terrorize your eloquence
of mellow eyelids, tell no lies kids
to these guys askin what's the shelltoe size is
Shields up dum dum, where we come from
we thump it out for fun, and that's no conundrum
Pick a bone goon, it's me with the sicker known showtunes
On a full moon, lick your old wounds
Lighten up the stratosphere, shootin slugs
His name was {nkarest?} Vladimir Putin
His matted hair was too thin to cut into a gumby
Nuttin to V, he feel his bum knee
It's about to rain, there goes my two-way
Out of range, it's a strange new day, touche
It's all good like down home cookin
He left with the crown on his dome and kept bookin
His men run Crooklyn
Keep 1 in 10 hons hookin, no offense, none tooken
It's more funner than lookin
The pound of war drum had your poor son shooken
Sometimes he feel he need to stop juxin
Then he say "NAH" with a real sly crook grin
Vik's style of rhyme will bug out Joe Sixpack
Slick while all the time he dug out yo' chick's back
She wore a thong in her youth
These days she's a bit long in the tooth


Just chewin on the titty fat
Pursuin the kitty cat, droolin on her pretty hat
Playing pool and pitty pat, stay in school
Kiddies, brats, instead of spring tools and shitty gats
Layin cool, where they at?
Same jewels as silly rats rulin with gritty stacks
Coolin where the cliques be at
It's no time for chitty chat, fool V pity that
Follow your instincts
I told her time and time again not to swallow pink drinks
I guess it's just how the hollow link clinks
V, the fink who made the chink in the mink wink
They say he need a shrink
On the brink to pipe it when her sink made a stinky stink
Instead he asked her for some paper and some ink
Coulda flipped it longer 'cept the beat was rather rinky-dink
Still workin out the kinks
Everytime he thinks his third eye blinks
It must be in your blood like zinc
Glassy-eyed V put your CD on jinx


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


Hell yeah...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 21, 2015)

http://www.laibach.org/follow-laibach-to-north-korea/

Who else is going?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 21, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> http://www.laibach.org/follow-laibach-to-north-korea/
> 
> Who else is going?


He'll probably go:


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2015)

Wtf Gary?!?!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 22, 2015)

Started to give the deck kittens a drink and found this .... me: GET THE FUCK OUTTA THAR (he saw the hose in my hand and was OUT!)
 
takin a shady cat nap....cant blame him really...would be my top choice of location if i was a kitter


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2015)

Another wtf Gary...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 22, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wtf Gary?!?!


Yes, I have this CD


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2015)

I love this kid, but he's apparently fucked from lack of parental supervision...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm seriously thinking of calling DCFS. This kid makes eminem seem sane. He's got skills, though...


----------



## Trousers (Jul 24, 2015)

He is 39. 
For reals.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3465713


Someone being aggressive to you Dia? I'll kill them with my bare hands and fuck their corpse till it goes cold! Just tell me who it is!


----------



## mzgrazzhoppergreen (Jul 24, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Yes, I have this CD
> 
> View attachment 3464271


As frakking, mind-numbingly horrible as that song is.... I'm totally singing it in my head now.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 24, 2015)

mzgrazzhoppergreen said:


> As frakking, mind-numbingly horrible as that song is.... I'm totally singing it in my head now.


Listen to the whole album. ..it's pretty good....raegaejunkiejew and mourning glory is awesom


----------



## mzgrazzhoppergreen (Jul 25, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Listen to the whole album. ..it's pretty good....raegaejunkiejew and mourning glory is awesom


Yeah I've heard the album, and you're right. But that song...... Lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 25, 2015)

RIP Layne Stayle one of the greatest ever...


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 25, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>



Reported for Dimbag awesomeness


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 25, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> RIP Layne Stayle one of the greatest ever...



One of my favorite vocalist aside from Jonathan davis...if I was to have a son his middle name would have been Layne with the first being mine


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 25, 2015)

remember when Dyna posted this...and we laughed and laughed


6ohMax said:


> One of my favorite vocalist aside from Jonathan davis...if I was to have a son his middle name would have been Layne with the first being mine


s his name would be Doober Layne? Lmfao..ok im high


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 25, 2015)

No, I'm sorry I don't remember. ...

IM stoned as well. ..I just broke a wheel stud with my herculean strength


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 25, 2015)

Im on my phone..it didnt load herpa derpa


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 25, 2015)

Zeppelin? Anyone?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok i may have been operator error..i confess


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 25, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Im on my phone..it didnt load herpa derpa


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 25, 2015)

One of my favorites


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 26, 2015)

Whoo hoo harvest time


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 26, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Whoo hoo harvest time


Post a pic when you're done


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 26, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Post a pic when you're done



looks like shit


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 26, 2015)

drooping over


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 26, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3467171


about a pound


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 26, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> about a pound



nooooooooooooo


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 28, 2015)

meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 28, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3467962 meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Maybe 4 to 6 oz


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 30, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3469811


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 30, 2015)

Where the fuck are you @Pinworm


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 30, 2015)

Life on RIU is meaning less without @Pinworm


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 31, 2015)

Loved this album, especially this tune...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 31, 2015)

Scott, you were such a beautiful fuck up. The rocking chair is SO pimp...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 31, 2015)

One of my top 10 albums -


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2015)

Next weekend. Ben Weasel's blog says that the Vandals might do a surprise set so I'm gonna hit all three shows.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)

/neat


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 1, 2015)

I heard this and thought of you pinworm


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)

Off the new b-side EP.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 1, 2015)

Pin a while ago you used to post some song with a redneck guy with like 3 teeth playing guitar and singing something. That's all I remember but I need to see it again. Know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> Pin a while ago you used to post some song with a redneck guy with like 3 teeth playing guitar and singing something. That's all I remember but I need to see it again. Know what I'm talking about?







Are you thinking of Seasick Steve? I saw him at Pinkpop a couple of years ago. He is funny as fuck live. He passed out shots to the crowd and talked a whole bunch of shit.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Are you thinking of Seasick Steve? I saw him at Pinkpop a couple of years ago. He is funny as fuck live. He passed out shots to the crowd and talked a whole bunch of shit.


Damn nah, I thought it might be at first. I think the other guy was younger, and standing up and playing acoustic I think. Don't worry about it though man thanks for looking. I just remember being drunk and you posting it towards chingown


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> Damn nah, I thought it might be at first. I think the other guy was younger, and standing up and playing acoustic I think. Don't worry about it though man thanks for looking. I just remember being drunk and you posting it towards chingown


Hmmm. There might be a copy of it my acoustic thread. I hate that feeling. Wanting to hear a track, but can't remember fuck all about the singer. I'll ask ching when he logs in.

Just sitting here polishing off this case of Stella. How've you been man? What are you up to?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Skuxx (Aug 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Hmmm. There might be a copy of it my acoustic thread. I hate that feeling. Wanting to hear a track, but can't remember fuck all about the singer. I'll ask ching when he logs in.
> 
> Just sitting here polishing off this case of Stella. How've you been man? What are you up to?


Not too bad, could be better. Turned 26 yesterday... just been trying to make a million by sitting around getting high


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)

3/4 through stretch. Starting to fill in a bit.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>







I like those dudes. I would kill to see MSI and IMA ROBOT do a split album.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)

6ohMax said:


>


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3471225
> View attachment 3471224


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2015)

Who else wants to fuck amy lee?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Who else wants to fuck amy lee?







Her eyes are cool. But, if we are going to do chick bands.... Can't forget Patricia Day and Kim Necro. Strawberry Slaughterhouse was great too.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


Lagwagon for the win! I *love* that fucking album.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2015)

From their new album.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> From their new album.


You son of a bitch. I am actually really starting to like these guys.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You son of a bitch. I am actually really starting to like these guys.


Gods of the Earth is my favorite album of theirs. I have all their albums except this new one.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Tracks from the new release have better melodies. It's catchy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Tracks from the new release have better melodies. It's catchy.


People are already complaining about it but I dig it.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 2, 2015)

@Pinworm ...ahem...P. Inworm... Debbie started the dick scarf today!


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 2, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> @Pinworm ...ahem...P. Inworm... Debbie started the dick scarf today!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 2, 2015)

6ohMax said:


>


Awwww its a wittle cawk....still would be scary if that things coming at me...penises are scary enough


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## mouse1818 (Aug 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I like you musical taste.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Are you watching Bruce Jenners new show.. There are tons of trannys on it. You should tune in and masterbate.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Are you watching Bruce Jenners new show.. There are tons of trannys on it. You should tune in and masterbate.


I don't have cable.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I don't have cable.


That sucks.. I'm not lying. There's a shitload of those things on that show. One is extremely passable.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That sucks.. I'm not lying. There's a shitload of those things on that show. One is extremely passable.


There's never anything on and when there is (football and shit) I usually just go watch it at my friends house. Yeah... I'm not gonna ask him to record that shit for me.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> There's never anything on and when there is (football and shit) I usually just go watch it at my friends house. Yeah... I'm not gonna ask him to record that shit for me.


I'll find her for you later she's an actress.
I'm not gonna lie she is an attractive looking specimen.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 4, 2015)

Now I know who Weird Al got his character idea from


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2015)

I had never even heard of Tiny Tim until recently on this forum.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2015)

Never? Really?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Never? Really?


Nope, never heard of him.
Now, I'm no Burt Reynolds either, but that TinyTim guy is one butt ugly mofo! Kinda hard to even look at a picture of him.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Nope, never heard of him.
> Now, I'm no Burt Reynolds either, but that TinyTim guy is one butt ugly mofo! Kinda hard to even look at a picture of him.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Jesus Christ! Please make it Stop! Lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 4, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Jesus Christ! Please make it Stop! Lol


foreal


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 5, 2015)

_*BUMP*_


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 6, 2015)

If you dont like this song....youre a dickmunch


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 7, 2015)

BUmpa deeta........................ bumpa deeta................................ bumpa deeta


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm so stoked rite now. My 21 year old daughter just had her gallbladder removed, and everything went great. Her mom already had her call me. She was crying but
That's totally normal when coming out of surgery. Sucks!
Back around 1990ish, my mother was under the knife having brain surgery. Fucking tumor! My brother and I were at home listening to some music in our room. One of us puts on a Metallica record. And this song played. We actually let it play, and were just looking at each other shaking our heads.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 7, 2015)

Saw a set of footprints that aren't mine yesterday. Spent all day stressing. Put up a few motion cameras. Feel a little better, but I have a feeling I'll probably be sleeping in the garden here shortly.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 7, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3475003
> 
> Saw a set of footprints that aren't mine yesterday. Spent all day stressing. Put up a few motion cameras. Feel a little better, but I have a feeling I'll probably be sleeping in the garden here shortly.


oh damn, that'd freak me out...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 7, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> oh damn, that'd freak me out...hope it wasnt a samsquanch


Samsquanch lol. Yea, I'm pretty sketched out. If I see any other signs I'll probably set up a tent out there, maybe a couple of 'em so it looks like there's more than just 1 person keeping watch. Not too much else I can do. Hate feeling paranoid. 2 more days until Screeching Weasel. Excited as fuck. Then I'll be up at Big Sur all next week hammernecking beers and trying not to tip my kayak. I just came up on a bunch of valiums, too, so the ride should be smooth. I love getting out of the house, but being hungover in the woods is for suckers.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 7, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm so stoked rite now. My 21 year old daughter just had her gallbladder removed, and everything went great. Her mom already had her call me. She was crying but
> That's totally normal when coming out of surgery. Sucks!
> Back around 1990ish, my mother was under the knife having brain surgery. Fucking tumor! My brother and I were at home listening to some music in our room. One of us puts on a Metallica record. And this song played. We actually let it play, and were just looking at each other shaking our heads.


That's killer news, boss. Way killer. (I like that album, too)


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 7, 2015)

there's a thread on here about shitting in the woods. you may want to bone up on your technique


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Growan (Aug 10, 2015)

....I must have fallen asleep under that dog rug in the corner, this squat really filled up since I arrived!

Found a cd in a forgotten place earlier. Here's the best track on it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3461482


Have you tried heady topper? http://alchemistbeer.com/

I'll send ya some if you'd like. I got a hookup!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> If you dont like this song....youre a dickmunch


Ive seen em live meh lady!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3475003
> 
> Saw a set of footprints that aren't mine yesterday. Spent all day stressing. Put up a few motion cameras. Feel a little better, but I have a feeling I'll probably be sleeping in the garden here shortly.





Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3475003
> 
> Saw a set of footprints that aren't mine yesterday. Spent all day stressing. Put up a few motion cameras. Feel a little better, but I have a feeling I'll probably be sleeping in the garden here shortly.


How long can you guys get away with keeping outside before the weather just wont allow it? The only reason i ask is they seem like they have a ways to go for you still.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 10, 2015)

The original breadfan


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/lostateminor/videos/10153077228633972/?fref=nf



so a bern mtn dog is kewl with this? lmao they really are the most chill dogs......my terrier woulda chomped that thing in half!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 10, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/lostateminor/videos/10153077228633972/?fref=nf
> 
> 
> 
> so a bern mtn dog is kewl with this? lmao they really are the most chill dogs......my terrier woulda chomped that thing in half!


lol, yeah, anyone
Of my three dogs(2 french Mastiffs and a black lab)would kill that thing dead. They chase squirrels all day long.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2015)

because summer only lasts so long.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 10, 2015)

Youtube kicks ass You get to see all these old videos.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 11, 2015)

The original version, once again from Budgie


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)

Weasels killed it. Danny Panic showed up, too. We even managed to sneak in some vodka. See, you can almost make me out lol...


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2015)

Holy monkey balls...

When i looked what time it was...My phone was at 55% and it's 5:55


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)

@UncleBuck


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> @UncleBuck



I Laffed


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm pretty fuckin high


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)

Totally underated album.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2015)

I have been stacking zinc, folic acid, and L arginine...shit fucking works bros



edit// you should probably google all those supplements together before you judge me.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I have been stacking zinc, folic acid, and L arginine...shit fucking works bros


What is that doing for ya?


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> What is that doing for ya?


Like six to eight thick powerful white ropes....just bam paint dey face white


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Like six to eight thick powerful white ropes....just bam paint dey face white


?????


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)

saw pigface live years ago, put on a killer show..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)

social d tuesday night... gonna get my smoke and drink on..


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> social d tuesday night... gonna get my smoke and drink on..







You lucky fucker! Who else is playing?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You lucky fucker! Who else is playing?


 i think, ummm, and the umms, fuck pin, i have no clue, my buddy always buys the tix and i just pay him back when we get there..
i'll look into it now though, you have me curious..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)

On Sale Now!
w/ Lucero Benjamin Booker Nikki Lane, Drag the Rive - See more at: http://www.socialdistortion.com/tours/#sthash.1Eih5VYv.dpuf


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)

think i'll be smoking a blunt or two while this shit is on..


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)

this too.. a lil better than the last though..


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> this too.. a lil better than the last though..






OMG love lucero. Their Jawbreaker cover is gud as fuck.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)

i always loved lucero too.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)

God damnit. Why the fuck aren't we neighbors?


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)

do you paint pin?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


 that dude is so sick..


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> do you paint pin?


I used to draw a lot. We would all go over to my boys house, get super geeked out, stay up all night and just fuck around drawing, drinking. Sometimes I would bring the tattoo gun...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I used to draw a lot. We would all go over to my boys house, get super geeked out, stay up all night and just fuck around drawing, drinking. Sometimes I would bring the tattoo gun...


 i suck at drawing, can't imagine my painting would fair much better, but think it's cool.. don't really have an artistic boner in my body..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2015)

*@Frank Turner destroys linoleum*: click this shit


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 14, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


There was no sound...fail u


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone else stoked for their new album? It drops on the 21st.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 19, 2015)

yes bitches, tonight's the night..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3481982


Oh cool... Is that a new Jon Favreau movie?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


----------



## chewberto (Aug 21, 2015)

You ever get sick and tired of being sick and tired?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 21, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


lol plz call 969-doge...love it. I call my shepard Doge...her real name is Kushy and she knows she goes by both. My pets always have names and then a nickname also Anyone else do that?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> My pets always have names and then a nickname also Anyone else do that?


Yeah, none of my cats go by their names anymore once they got their nick names and I also call them "shit head" at least once a day each.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 22, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>




I cant stop laughing at this ..they just ruined that kids day!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 23, 2015)

Bless you Burt Sugarman.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2015)

Women, Weed, and Weather...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2015)

Inspiring...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I loved the puppets... I grew up watching the muppet show...was my fav RIP Jim Henson, you genius


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


the end was best


----------



## Trousers (Aug 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>



I think their undisputed masterpiece is "Hip to be Square", a song so catchy, most people probably don't listen to the lyrics. But they should, because it's not just about the pleasures of conformity, and the importance of trends, it's also a personal statement about the band itself.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I think their undisputed masterpiece is "Hip to be Square", a song so catchy, most people probably don't listen to the lyrics. But they should, because it's not just about the pleasures of conformity, and the importance of trends, it's also a personal statement about the band itself.


Loved that fucking movie. My first exposure to Bale, so impressive...


----------



## Trousers (Aug 24, 2015)

TRY GETTING A RESERVATION AT DORSIA NOW, YOU FUCKING STUPID BASTARD!


----------



## Trousers (Aug 24, 2015)

You're a fucking ugly bitch. I want to stab you to death, and then play around with your blood. 

(You would be surprised how much it freaks women out when you say that)


----------



## Trousers (Aug 24, 2015)

Not from memory and fucking sick 



I've been a big Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album, Duke. Before that, I really didn't understand any of their work. Too artsy, too intellectual. It was on Duke where Phil Collins' presence became more apparent. I think Invisible Touch was the group's undisputed masterpiece. It's an epic meditation on intangibility. At the same time, it deepens and enriches the meaning of the preceding three albums. Christy, take off your robe. Listen to the brilliant ensemble playing of Banks, Collins and Rutherford. You can practically hear every nuance of every instrument. Sabrina, remove your dress. In terms of lyrical craftsmanship, the sheer songwriting, this album hits a new peak of professionalism. Sabrina, why don't you, uh, dance a little. Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as anything I've heard in rock. Christy, get down on your knees so Sabrina can see your asshole. Phil Collins' solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and Against All Odds. Sabrina, don't just stare at it, eat it. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. This is Sussudio, a great, great song, a personal favorite.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 25, 2015)

@Blue Wizard


----------



## dangledo (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2015)

The show(incubus/deftones) is tomorrow at the Shoreline and of course I can't make it. I'm so bumbed. I haven't gone to a show in ages. My whole life is growing weed. It's so very old. Fucking bullshit!




I think I want to move back to the bay area. I mean fuck! Now all I can do is grow indoor here anyways. It's hard to drive 3-3.5 hrs to a concert. FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 25, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> The show(incubus/deftones) is tomorrow at the Shoreline and of course I can't make it. I'm so bumbed. I haven't gone to a show in ages. My whole life is growing weed. It's so very old. Fucking bullshit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya. That fucking sucks, man. I would love a spot in the bay, and even thought about it before moving out here, but it's getting ridiculously expensive to exist in a place like that anymore. Cost of living is insane. The rent's risen something on average like 44% in the last five years. People are willing to pay whatever, even in shitholes like Hayward and Richmond. I just read something the other day about a dude in Palo Alto that sold his 992 sq.ft. that he bought for 35k in 1970 for like 3mil. 992 sq ft, Jaysus fuck.


Unclebaldrick said:


>


Plasmatics. Right on. Wendy O was a fucking psycho. Doomdadoomdoomdoom.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I hear ya. That fucking sucks, man. I would love a spot in the bay, and even thought about it before moving out here, but it's getting ridiculously expensive to exist in a place like that anymore. Cost of living is insane. The rent's risen something on average like 44% in the last five years. People are willing to pay whatever, even in shitholes like Hayward and Richmond. I just read something the other day about a dude in Palo Alto that sold his 992 sq.ft. that he bought for 35k in 1970 for like 3mil. 992 sq ft, Jaysus fuck.
> 
> Plasmatics. Right on. Wendy O was a fucking psycho. Doomdadoomdoomdoom.


I would never be able to buy back where I'm from. Ben Lomand, then Almaden. I'm just hella moody in the morning my brotha. I think I need to stop masturbating first thing lol
Soo fucking expensive in the Bay area. But I actually do like it up here where I'm at, even though no mo out doh.
I really do miss santa cruz area though. No AC needed for indoor. Same with Monterey. 
Did you go hiking Big Sur yet?

Tired of where you're from, and then tired of where you're at. Lol. Still I was really looking forward to that show bumbed.
Instead, spending at least another 8 solid hours taking down the crop tomorrow


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

check up from the neck up, for entire Team Winnebago.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2015)

I posted the real version for sunni, about her moving to the good ol USA. But this version is what I had in my mind today, while working. But it's my back, not a hyena.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok i'm done for the night


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I would never be able to buy back where I'm from. Ben Lomand, then Almaden. I'm just hella moody in the morning my brotha. I think I need to stop masturbating first thing lol
> Soo fucking expensive in the Bay area. But I actually do like it up here where I'm at, even though no mo out doh.
> I really do miss santa cruz area though. No AC needed for indoor. Same with Monterey.
> Did you go hiking Big Sur yet?
> ...


I flaked because I couldn't find anyone to babysit the garden. Just stayed home and dicked around in the garage. Cleaned out the still. Got a new batch of mash going, and picked up some stuff to build a pvc charcoal filter.



110 proof popskull. Shit will straight up knock your dick in the dirt...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 26, 2015)

!!! (◕‿-) !!!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 27, 2015)

Porch is starting to frost up. Everything else is taking it's sweet ass time. My backyard smells so good right now.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 27, 2015)

^^^That's just gorgeous...Lemme know when ur ready to harvest..Im totally there with my fiskers


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 27, 2015)

There is this very tall muscle bound black guard with fake teeth, where I work, he carries an M4 and checks my badge when I drive through the security checkpoints sometimes in the morning, he knows my name, and he always throws a thumbs up and smiles and says hey "Ching" have a great day...I really like that guy


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been trying my hardest to boycott slayer the last couple of years because of how Lombardo was treated. Fuck all that shit! I don't even care anymore.


----------



## ovo (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2015)

I will drug you and fuck you on the permafrost...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 28, 2015)

There's always room for Jello.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Beer number 12. 

81*(7+6n) – 12log(10)*0 + (405d - 20.25x40) fucks will be given today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2015)

Beer #12 already, but I'm done. No fucking salmon again! Fucking bullshit!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Beer #12 already, but I'm done. No fucking salmon again! Fucking bullshit!







Fuck salmon. It's all about Sturgeon.


----------



## docter (Aug 29, 2015)

I don,t like your bug.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

docter said:


> I don,t like your bug.







No one else has noticed. Now you are infested.


----------



## docter (Aug 29, 2015)

Damn it.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


>


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3488932


Mainliner special?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Leave me alone. I think you're cruel and I would like to never have contact with you again.


Change your mind again?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Change your mind again?


You must have, or this would be invisible to ya…



“Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3452640


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You must have, or this would be invisible to ya…
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488946


Awwwwwes. Sounds like someone is feeling a little extra cunty and punchy today. Your obsession with me isn't healthy, and your delusions are starting to effect your interpersonal relationships negatively. You should consider logging out for a while. Take up a hobby. Growing weed maybe. There are lots of great growers here with great information. Go learn something.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Awwwwwes. Sounds like someone is feeling a little extra cunty and punchy today. Your obsession with me isn't healthy, and your delusions are starting to effect your interpersonal relationships negatively. You should consider logging out for a while. Take up a hobby. Growing weed maybe. There are lots of great growers here with great information. Go learn something.


I thought we were mutually ignoring each other. Until you got my attention this evening…



“Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3488913


 

Soooooo…just say what you would like to say.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


 i got to sing about half of this live years ago when sick of it all covered at during their show at city gardens..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i got to sing about half of this live years ago when sick of it all covered at during their show at city gardens..


 oops, quoted the wrong song, meant to be minor threat's betray, obviously..


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> oops, quoted the wrong song, meant to be minor threat's betray, obviously..


Ian nails it in that track.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>










Pinworm said:


> Well, I am sort of an attention whore. I'm not really ashamed of that. I need love to function, and lot's of it. If I can't find it "here", I'll find it wherever I can get it. It's my pathology to seek the approval of my peers. And, since most people find that distasteful, and clingy/parasitic, I decided to give myself, what I considered to be, the most fitting moniker.


Please stop with the name calling, it isn’t very becoming Pin.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Please stop with the name calling, it isn’t very becoming Pin.


Look, it's not my problem that you are weak and allow others to manipulate your emotions. It's your decision to be offended. No one is forcing you to read my comments. Take some deep breaths, go smoke a bowl and work on finding yourself a productive outlet for those hurtyfeelbads, kitten-tits.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Look, it's not my problem that you are weak and allow others to manipulate your emotions. It's your decision to be offended. No one is forcing you to read my comments. Take some deep breaths, go smoke a bowl and work on finding yourself a productive outlet for those hurtyfeelbads, kitten-tits.


No one is forcing me, but I do find out of nowhere posting this is in especially bad taste, in my opinion…

 

I don’t want to “fight” with you. But any reasons you feel the need to keep bringing up old shit?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Ian nails it in that track.


 i like salad days..

i was listening to fugazi yesterday driving to work..
that song, iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, i spent it all, on the bag, on the drag... iiiiiiiiiiiiii, fucking hate that song, iiiiiiiiii never have..


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i like salad days..
> 
> i was listening to fugazi yesterday driving to work..
> that song, iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, i spent it all, on the bag, on the drag... iiiiiiiiiiiiii, fucking hate that song, iiiiiiiiii never have..


lol. Muh boy. Salad days and nights!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about, psycho?


You want to talk about this in a PM, sure. There’s no need to have a big old fight in the middle of the forums again. Especially because this isn’t very fun, you seem serious. It’s not as fun when it’s serious.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


>


I love that bass line.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You want to talk about this in a PM, sure. There’s no need to have a big old fight in the middle of the forums again. Especially because this isn’t very fun, you seem serious. It’s not as fun when it’s serious.


Stop being tho thilly, you thilly goose. Look, I am sorry that we can't be friends, I don't respect you. Try being less of a passive aggressive mess.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


 had tix to go see them at the troc like 2 years ago, turns out my gf's cousin got married the same day and couldn't make it..


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> had tix to go see them at the troc like 2 years ago, turns out my gf's cousin got married the same day and couldn't make it..


Agnostic Front is playing SF next week. I wish you lived next door. I would liquor you the fuck up, and we would go own the pit.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Agnostic Front is playing SF next week. I wish you lived next door. I would liquor you the fuck up, and we would go own the pit.


 fucking crazy pin, i was looking for af while you were typing..


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> fucking crazy pin, i was looking for af while you were typing..







I cant see to well what's it all about?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Stop being tho thilly, you thilly goose. Look, I am sorry that we can't be friends, I don't respect you. Try being less of a passive aggressive mess.


Thank fuck. You know this is the very first time you have actually told me your opinion strait out. 

The mess part, I certainly can’t help. I am what I am.

Never thought I was passive aggressive though. You never told me why you went from being lovely to me and sucking my dick all the time, to jumping on the asshole bandwagon and all of a sudden calling me a whore for posting pictures and sharing my personal life.

Maybe I have strange ideas, and they may or may not be true. But I didn’t attack you until a long time after you started attacking me. And even still, the worse I said to you was that you were cruel. Which I stand by, you are not very nice to me.

Sure, you’re allowed to have your opinions. But you don’t need to hide behind fake accounts or make snide back handed remarks to say them.

You liked me before, and then all of a sudden you didn’t. Nothing changed on my end - except I started posting saucy pictures and some other members joined. 

Anywho - you keep on keeping on…

Tin Foil Hat 3.0:

Also, one of these things does not belong here. Guess which one??


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I cant see to well what's it all about?


 about 54 seconds


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Thank fuck. You know this is the very first time you have actually told me your opinion strait out.
> 
> The mess part, I certainly can’t help. I am what I am.
> 
> ...


Awwwwwes. I was just making a suggestion is alls. Sorry that you took it the wrong way. Some Emericans like to be helpful. Here is a giffies I googled boxed to help cheer you up.



Teehee. Kesses.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Awwwwwes. I was just making a suggestion is alls. Sorry that you took it the wrong way. Some Emericans like to be helpful. Here is a giffies I googled boxed to help cheer you up.
> 
> View attachment 3488993
> 
> Teehee. Kesses.


Well THAT was very nice of you, was it really that hard? 

My spidey senses are tingling that you don’t mean it. 

Soooooo - were you always faking being nice to me??? Because you were REALLY nice there, for awhile…


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Well THAT was very nice of you, was it really that hard?
> 
> My spidey senses are tingling that you don’t mean it.
> 
> Soooooo - were you always faking being nice to me??? Because you were REALLY nice there, for awhile…


I know your anus is quivering in anticipation for some attention from me, from anybody really, but I am too busy to play passive aggressive games with you right now. I have grown up shit to do.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I know your anus is quivering in anticipation for some attention from me, from anybody really, but I am too busy to play passive aggressive games with you right now. I have grown up shit to do.


Do you know what passive aggressive means? 

I'd say trying to tear another member down under a sock account counts in that accord. 

Have a nice night Johnnywishperboo...whatever that name was. 

Just remember, I was always really nice to you. 

It's a shame you couldn' return the favour.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

You are smoking rocks. I've never claimed to be anything more than another obnoxious asshole with internet access. You sure sound upset. Maybe it's time to log out for a while and change your tampon.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You are smoking rocks. I've never claimed to be anything more than another obnoxious asshole with internet access. You sure sound upset. Maybe it's time to log out for a while and change your tampon.


Maybe you don't remember very well...but you were a real sweetie to me, for most of my time here. 

Then, you were like this. I prefer the former, clearly. But you are entitled to your own opinion. 

Not going to fight with you. 

I do think it's very strange that you manipulated the views on this thread. 

Why? Very strange indeed.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 29, 2015)

I really hate to see you two fight. Both of you mean a lot to me.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

@racerboy71


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Maybe you don't remember very well...but you were a real sweetie to me, for most of my time here.
> 
> Then, you were like this. I prefer the former, clearly. But you are entitled to your own opinion.
> 
> ...


Here are some places that can help you with all of that sand in your vagina.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gynecologist+near+me


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Here are some places that can help you with all of that sand in your vagina.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gynecologist near me


I don't know why you want to fight so much. No thank you.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 29, 2015)

Here's some real good shit.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


Dude! How did this thread get 892,022 views holy shit. The thread started in april.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Dude! How did this thread get 892,022 views holy shit. The thread started in april.


It was at 20,000 and something views on Wednesday.

Now it's here.

The replies have not gone up significantly. 

So....it's a mystery. 

Probably aliens though...or the robots...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Lullerskates. I don't pay attention to views, I have my alerts turned off, and I usually don't read anything unless I'm logged in. Hilarious. Who pays attention to shit like that anyway? I honestly don't give a squirt of piss how many stupid twats have stumbled into my threads. It's just a forum on the internet. The only thing I give a fuck about is my garden.
> 
> Honestly, it's getting boring watching you juggle double standards and project your insecurities on other people. It was entertaining at first, but now I'm just embarrassed for you.
> 
> Bless.


"Check out this chick, you can see her labia…”


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Stop being tho thilly, you thilly goose. Look, I am sorry that we can't be friends, I don't respect you. Try being less of a passive aggressive mess.





Pinworm said:


> lol why are you so amazing to me for? I don't even deserve it! I just want you to know that I am loyal to all my friends...I've just been a huge bitch lately and you totally don't deserve it. you are like, a beacon of positivity, and I just wanna hug you...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3489106


You mad bro? 

Quote me all you want. Nothing you can do will ever be as despicable as sending pictures I sent you in a PM to a bunch of random other members

You’re a loyal friend, totally…


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3489109





Pinworm said:


> i'm stupid and hormonal. plz don't hate pinny forever.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3489109


I don’t even remember writing those. Never called someone a “faggot” in my life. Break ups and break downs, they fuck with ya…



Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3489110


Why don’t you go PM it to a bunch of people. Oh, guess you would only do that if it was a picture I sent you in confidence…


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3488932





Pinworm said:


> Awwwwwes. Sounds like someone is feeling a little extra cunty and punchy today. Your obsession with me isn't healthy, and your delusions are starting to effect your interpersonal relationships negatively. You should consider logging out for a while. Take up a hobby. Growing weed maybe. There are lots of great growers here with great information. Go learn something.





Pinworm said:


> Look, it's not my problem that you are weak and allow others to manipulate your emotions. It's your decision to be offended. No one is forcing you to read my comments. Take some deep breaths, go smoke a bowl and work on finding yourself a productive outlet for those hurtyfeelbads, kitten-tits.





Pinworm said:


> Stop being tho thilly, you thilly goose. Look, I am sorry that we can't be friends, I don't respect you. Try being less of a passive aggressive mess.





Pinworm said:


> Awwwwwes. I was just making a suggestion is alls. Sorry that you took it the wrong way. Some Emericans like to be helpful. Here is a giffies I googled boxed to help cheer you up.
> 
> View attachment 3488993
> 
> ...





Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3489107





Pinworm said:


> I know your anus is quivering in anticipation for some attention from me, from anybody really, but I am too busy to play passive aggressive games with you right now. I have grown up shit to do.





Pinworm said:


> Here are some places that can help you with all of that sand in your vagina.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gynecologist near me


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Please stop with the name calling, it isn’t very becoming Pin.





Yessica... said:


> You want to talk about this in a PM, sure. There’s no need to have a big old fight in the middle of the forums again. Especially because this isn’t very fun, you seem serious. It’s not as fun when it’s serious.





Yessica... said:


> No one is forcing me, but I do find out of nowhere posting this is in especially bad taste, in my opinion…
> 
> View attachment 3488969
> 
> I don’t want to “fight” with you. But any reasons you feel the need to keep bringing up old shit?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You mad bro?
> 
> Quote me all you want. Nothing you can do will ever be as despicable as sending pictures I sent you in a PM to a bunch of random other members
> 
> You’re a loyal friend, totally…


Jesus. 
Pinworm never sent me anything except e-herpes.

Let them go boys.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 30, 2015)

Stand and deliver.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Stand and deliver.


Lol


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2015)

Found $20 in the dryer this morning. Today is a pretty cool day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>


Another band that kicks ass live!


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 30, 2015)

No one's moves are more smooth than Bobby Farrell's:


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2015)

I loathe Wings; nothing against you Jim, but Jaysess that is palp. He shoulda took the bullet instead


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I loathe Wings; nothing against you Jim, but Jaysess that is palp. He shoulda took the bullet instead


Except this tune. Total Beatles piece, love it...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Except this tune. Total Beatles piece, love it...


OK, sometimes there are exceptions.........grumble, grrrr
I still loathe Wings


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> A place for all of my favorite filthy fucking scumbags to come and have a drink, vent, post bud porn, some music, talk about what the fuck ever. And, if you don't got nowhere to go tonight, you can kick off your boots and crash in the back room...
> 
> View attachment 3406985
> 
> ...


over one million views ...lol... i had to post 
chopping plants all day and checking in on my degerate stoner buddies ..


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 1, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Except this tune. Total Beatles piece, love it...







When in doubt - choose "Faces" (they were drunk) Love those guys.


----------



## TioWWW999 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## TioWWW999 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Sep 1, 2015)

The new Dr. Dre is really good. 

I can't find a video, but "Genocide" has the sickest beat I have heard in years. 

so easy to get a free copy, I guess dre has the videos on lockdown.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> over one million views ...lol... i had to post
> chopping plants all day and checking in on my degerate stoner buddies ..







1,700,000 views in one week actually. 

It's a trap.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> 1,700,000 views in one week actually.
> 
> It's a trap.


second time i saw that TODAY on this site . i gotta stop here...
ps we look like we could be related ...lol


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> second time i saw that TODAY on this site . i gotta stop here...
> ps we look like we could be related ...lol


Admiral Ackbar pops up a lot...

You look like a zombie?


----------



## Joedank (Sep 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Admiral Ackbar pops up a lot...
> 
> You look like a zombie?


in winter if i blink i dissapear...lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 1, 2015)

These two should team up and
form a band


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 1, 2015)

@Gary Goodson THe Good Tree


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 1, 2015)

Goji, Sour Cherry, and some Engineers Dream.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3491178
> 
> Goji, Sour Cherry, and some Engineers Dream.


Fucking beautiful


----------



## ovo (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2015)

The super flow with more jokes than Bazooka Joe
A mix between Superfly Snuka and a superhoe
Chew a MC like El Chupa Nibre
Digest a group and sell the poop on eBay

Danger with the vest screamin "Shoot the DJ!"
Doom clickin over two chickens, three-way
Four in the 5, a cork on the freeway
Villain find a way to make 'em pay whatever we say

State your intentions
"I really love your tape but I hate your inventions"
Very well, what you want, a brownie?
He took off the mask and whispered "Put me where you found me"

He kept his paper digits in a chunk
Once joined a rap click, midgets into crunk
He did a solo on the oboe
Coulda sold a million then the Villain went for dolo

And cited creative differences
Basically they hated, he left no jaded witnesses
Rappers suck, when they spit I doubt 'em
The crap they sing about you'll wanna slap the fuckin' shit out 'em

Psht - time waits for no man
On a blind date, a love with a slow chrome hand
Judged him by his shoes, hot smelly Brogan
Budged him with the news, called him pot-bellied Conan

No prick barbarian
A strict bear-atarian, a sick pair of merry men
The beat is like a swift kick in the rear end
The stiff dick made her lose her lipstick and hairpin

He said "Djamn! Act like you know me
Even with the mask on, show me what you owe me"
Tell her brush her grill and wash her face and pussy, homey
Dumile got her like Inuyasha got Kagome

What we have here is a failure to communicate
If you gonna hate, might at least get your rumors straight
About Doom the Great, a lot more confident
Came a long way since the days we had to rhyme for rent

It was time well spent, vented
Spelt and dented, hell-bented and heaven-scented
A wire is dead, he's in it for the cash flow
I'd like to send a big up to Firehead Lazzo

Let a brother know once you lasso Hasbro
So when he come with Destro he gets no hassle
Could hardly get a word in and
Wonderin what the damage is to retain Harvey Birdman?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2015)

This crazy vid is 4:20 long, so you _gotta _watch it...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>


ohhh I needed that one


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 2, 2015)

psml


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2015)

I still think this was their best album


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 3, 2015)

gotta fussy one on the back nine
 
Fruity chronic juice...not even 4ft tall (sativa leaves, short squatty indica)
 
I call this one G. Dawg: Guava x chemdog 7 ft tall
 
hole #2 Added some bungee cords for support...been getting water logged from rain


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 3, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> A place for all of my favorite filthy fucking scumbags to come and have a drink, vent, post bud porn, some music, talk about what the fuck ever. And, if you don't got nowhere to go tonight, you can kick off your boots and crash in the back room...
> 
> View attachment 3406985
> 
> ...


Can I play???

I'm drinking a sex on the beach, Seagrams Clubtails and bout to get my smoke on here shortly. The weekend is only a day away!!!!!

PEACE and LOVE


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 3, 2015)

Whose ready for some laughs???


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 3, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3492381
> gotta fussy one on the back nine
> View attachment 3492383
> Fruity chronic juice...not even 4ft tall (sativa leaves, short squatty indica)
> ...


great job!!!! Looks dank!! Beautiful place too


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 13, 2015)

I wanna reach out and grab ya!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 17, 2015)

this one goes out to my friend gary goodma.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 17, 2015)

remember smoking a doob jammin this in the car on the ol cassette player...?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> remember smoking a doob jammin this in the car on the ol cassette player...?


Yup. And I think I've posted that song at least twice in this thread. 
I love that song
Ok, maybe I only posted it once. Lol. I really like your style Dia.
Stoner/rocker chicks are getting harder and harder to come by these says.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 17, 2015)

tc dragon slayer


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 18, 2015)

http://www.trescoolgadgets.com/fight-back-record-the-police-protect-your-security-with-hd-cam-glasses/


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> this one goes out to my friend gary goodma.


I can only assume I'm Gary grandma lol I fucked it up even more


I pop locked the whole time! I even thought I was Ozone for a sec there


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 18, 2015)

_blew out my flip flop stepped on a pop top. _


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2015)

Any of you remember when Metallica was the best fucking band around? I do


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Any of you remember when Metallica was the best fucking band around? I do


 i remember the very first issue of thrasher magazine i ever saw, had them on the cover, probably around, shit, idk, 84 or 85 or so'ish..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Any of you remember when Metallica was the best fucking band around? I do


 i was with them pretty much right up till the black album and james thought that he could actuall sing instead of doing his own thing..
i saw them play live for the master of puppets tour, they opened up for ozzy when he was doing the blizzard of oz tour, and cliff was still alive.. was a really good show... i remember when they did, am i evil, yes i fucking am, was epic..


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 19, 2015)

Been a while since I \ visted RIU,just droppin by to say im high...


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 19, 2015)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Been a while since I \ visted RIU,just droppin by to say im high...


 the local rock station has been playing the hell out of this band.. them, and you me at six.. well, this was a while ago before i got sirius back on my phone and pretty much stopped listening to normal radio again..


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 19, 2015)

This is supposed to be called Pnut Butter


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i remember the very first issue of thrasher magazine i ever saw, had them on the cover, probably around, shit, idk, 84 or 85 or so'ish..


Rite on bro!
I remember back then when Gremic(keep in mind *Steve Caballero lived by me, * sent all their pros to my launch ramp that i built. Lol


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 19, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> the local rock station has been playing the hell out of this band.. them, and you me at six.. well, this was a while ago before i got sirius back on my phone and pretty much stopped listening to normal radio again..


They got alot of good vibes about,,this vid though, just left me laughing my ass of,had to share.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Rite on bro!
> I remember back then when Gremic(keep in mind *Steve Caballero lived by me, * sent all their pros to my launch ramp that i built. Lol


 nice, my first pro board was a powel peralta steve caballero.. was a huge fan..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 19, 2015)

100$ to whoever can find the hidden message in this song


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 19, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> 100$ to whoever can find the hidden message in this song


 black was their last some what good album?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 19, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> black was their last some what good album?


I respectfully disagree, I like all Metallica but their earlier stuff was obviously better


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 20, 2015)

Ha I was just about to post that then my phone died and u beat me to it, I like your style


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll go as far as to post this


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'll go as far as to post this


 i'll see your post and raise you one banjo..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 20, 2015)

And that's check mate I'm gonna go drink myself into a coma now


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> And that's check mate I'm gonna go drink myself into a coma now


 lolz


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2015)

I got busted ripping off this tape rite when it came out.




 justice was done i guess.
Fucking embarassed my mom in front of her friends

I ended up paying 150 dollar fine, and did not get to keep the tape. Right when it came out.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I got busted ripping off this tape rite when it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not playing aero, and now you've got my curiousity up..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 20, 2015)

I remember this one time my mom picked me up from grade school fakin sick, and when I was in the car while the was talkin to the office I sprayed myself with the mace on her keychain, I'm sure she was embarrassed, good times


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2015)

^^ I love how Spock is the only one who notices Simmons, he seems fascinated by him. Perhaps it's the first time he's ever encountered such a creature. "Careful, gentlemen. Set your phasers on fabulous..."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2015)

Mmmm. Schmaltz.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2015)

Schmaltz-proof


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


The special effects are AMAZING!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2015)

hope i am not repeating myself


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2015)

We know Jack's family pretty well, I like his solo shit since he dropped his wife...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2015)

Love this tune, too...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2015)

Where are you @Pinworm ? I want to feel your heart beat through your wiener... With my tonsils.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 26, 2015)

gay^


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> gay^


That B-Real pisses me off. The mother fucker put his name all over the strain Emdog from HSO.
Shittiest strain I've messed around with from HSO. Total dissapointment. Not one pheno was worth growing again. Total fucking crap! Waste of time and space.
Hey, thx B-Real


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't think he's to worried....dudes got money


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 27, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> gay^



ur face is ghey


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 27, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> ur face is ghey


morning Max


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 27, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> morning Max



it is ....bout to take a few dabs and go with the family for breakfast, its the youngest ones birthday


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 27, 2015)

hi, i do drugs. Hey any of you have really good knoweldgebase on mh ballasts? Please and thankyou? squat while awensering my question even!?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hi, i do drugs. Hey any of you have really good knoweldgebase on mh ballasts? Please and thankyou? squat while awensering my question even!? View attachment 3509037


Yes, whats up with it?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 27, 2015)

was gonna pm you my question aero but that aint possible...........i am trying to figure out ansi requirements for a remote 400 mh ballast i was given. the box uses ansi pulse start type relamps of m123, m155, or m172, it came with a plantmaxx bulb that has an ansi of m59 for the 400. Seems to run fine but why the confusion over what will work and what wont? seems 's like an exspensive hit and miss trying bulbs hoping there compatable.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 27, 2015)

I asked a basic question at amazon and got told this.................


0 
votes
Q:


If i have a ballast requiring m123,m155,m172 pulse start relmaping bulbs can i use this one?
A:


According to the manufacture this is not a pulse start. I would recommend using the correct bulbs for your ballast requirements.
Hydro Galaxy answered on September 23, 2015
A:


It is factory recommended that the ANSI code for the lamp and ballast match. In this case, the MT400D/hor/htl-blue has an ANSI code of M59/E
BlueFrog answered on September 24, 2015



was trying to see which hortilux bulb is compatible with my ballast and set-up. Been a chore trying to find good, concise info.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> was gonna pm you my question aero but that aint possible...........i am trying to figure out ansi requirements for a remote 400 mh ballast i was given. the box uses ansi pulse start type relamps of m123, m155, or m172, it came with a plantmaxx bulb that has an ansi of m59 for the 400. Seems to run fine but why the confusion over what will work and what wont? seems 's like an exspensive hit and miss trying bulbs hoping there compatable.


Yeah, that's allot of bullshit to go through to find a bulb. What make/model ballast is this?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 27, 2015)

sun system 10 crop master remote ballast
    i asked the guy who gave it to me, he is dying from cancer so i didnt wanna bother him, his comment to me was, ive never heard of the term pulse start before, i'm like yeah man its all over the specs. Hope you guys can help honestly cause it's given me a nasty headache so far


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> sun system 10 crop master remote ballast
> View attachment 3509047 View attachment 3509048 View attachment 3509049 View attachment 3509050 i asked the guy who gave it to me, he is dying from cancer so i didnt wanna bother him, his comment to me was, ive never heard of the term pulse start before, i'm like yeah man its all over the specs. Hope you guys can help honestly cause it's given me a nasty headache so far


Ok, yeah, I have a few crop master ballasts
Bumber about that dude dying man, damn!
But, go with either the standard Eye Hortilux Metal Halide bulb, or if you have a home depot near by, pick up one of them cheapies for like 20 bucks. They aren't as good(won't last as long as the eye horti), but work. Most any 400 watt MH bulb will work though.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 27, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009YAWKGO?ref_=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t
You mean this. I ask because there's about 6 different 400 mh eye hortilux bulbs available atm.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 27, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok, yeah, I have a few crop master ballasts
> Bumber about that dude dying man, damn!
> But, go with either the standard Eye Hortilux Metal Halide bulb, or if you have a home depot near by, pick up one of them cheapies for like 20 bucks. They aren't as good(won't last as long as the eye horti), but work. Most any 400 watt MH bulb will work though.


thankyou for all your help! GOOO BRONCO"S!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009YAWKGO?ref_=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t
> You mean this. I ask because there's about 6 different 400 mh eye hortilux bulbs available atm.


That one is probably going to be the best, but I have not tried those 'blue' ones yet. I was talking about their standard Mh bulb
 
There are going to be much cheaper ones you can get, but eye hortilux makes really good bulbs. I've been using them for a loooong time.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 27, 2015)

So, I'm in the planning stages of building a small grow room in my basement...studded off,walls built, gonna talk to a buddy that is an electrical god....doing 220 and 110....planning on doing just 2 1000 watters

Hopefully start it after the new year..if no issues arise


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 27, 2015)

Leap Frog




charlie - dizzy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 29, 2015)

IKMR!!


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)

fuck all that mess


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 29, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> fuck all that mess


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)

talk about early 80s memories


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)

But anyway


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2015)

New Leftover Crack. Undergroundpound show at thee parkside in a few days. See you in the pit, losers.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> New Leftover Crack. Undergroundpound show at thee parkside in a few days. See you in the pit, losers.


Where have you been hiding my friend?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2015)

In my garden mostly, hookah. I spent all last week trimming. This week I am mostly just going to drink a lot. Maybe I will go fishing and then brag about it online.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


>


Scott Moore kills it in Limp Wrist. Seen them with The Dicks, Big Boys and The Little Deaths in SF at the bottom of the hill few years ago. Someone stole my Dicks t-shirt. I am still grieving over it.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> talk about early 80s memories


yeah he had to do it his way......look at him now lmao! love those old songs man, they really bring me back! Just realized my plants love my piss.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> In my garden mostly, hookah. I spent all last week trimming. This week I am mostly just going to drink a lot. Maybe I will go fishing and then brag about it online.


I gotta tell you my bro, i'll sure miss the end results that I should have gotten from the outdoor this year, but I have enjoyed the vacation this summer. It's still allot of constant work on the indoor alone, but not like also farming a big outdoor crop.
I'm predicting that today I will scream fish on about ten times. Well, more like 100 times because of the fucking retards(haters) down stream from me who won't get the fuck outta my way when walking a fish down


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 2, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


whaddup doo


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> whaddup doo


ayyyy gurl. not much. its laundry day. washing out the stench from like one thousand farts.

freaking rained last night, so i spent half the day tieing up all the porch plants. they were all bent over and shit. shoulda staked em when i had the chance.

whacha been up to?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 2, 2015)

same exact shit i tell you...today was foggy and 100% rh about to go spray all the outdoors...hope the wind keeps up


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> same exact shit i tell you...today was foggy and 100% rh about to go spray all the outdoors...hope the wind keeps up


fk ya. few more weeks to go. fingers crossed for no frost.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 2, 2015)

This guys more punk then me


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> This guys more punk then me


oh shit bruv, nice track!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 2, 2015)

Korn demo from their 1st album...pretty damn good


----------



## ovo (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 3, 2015)

Dedicated to some of the Skank ass hoes....and some of the dudes around here are even bigger bitches


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 4, 2015)

I love watching these jam sessions. ..


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


>


gudshit bro. i bet he takes ankle muscle steroids for those double kicks.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 4, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> gudshit bro. i bet he takes ankle muscle steroids for those double kicks.



I bet that is hell on calf muscles


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2015)

fuck man, i just took the laces out of my three holes so i could use my obanuef's leather protecterant on them and break them in so i can wear them for a change, and for the life of me i can't find that one sumbitch thing.. tore the house apart, and i swear at this point the thing got up and walked out..
spent about $40 on the dr marten website ordering a new one.. knew it was a mistake going there..


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)

Just rub some crisco on em and be done with it.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2015)

I fucking love Slayer .


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Just rub some crisco on em and be done with it.


 lol, i already have the leather shit, and used it on my 8 holes and loved how it worked. so decided to do the 3 holes yesterday..
can't wait to have a kid so i can buy he/ she a pair of these.. saw these in the dr marten store in boston..
 

and of course i pair of these..


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i already have the leather shit, and used it on my 8 holes and loved how it worked. so decided to do the 3 holes yesterday..
> can't wait to have a kid so i can buy he/ she a pair of these.. saw these in the dr marten store in boston..
> View attachment 3514407
> 
> and of course i pair of these..


Holyfuckingshit those are adorable!!! lol


----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2015)

says the guy who listened to a 18 minute Grateful Dead song today:







fuck you hippy


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2015)

don't think the second pix showed..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Holyfuckingshit those are adorable!!! lol


 yeah man, made me want to have a baby just so i could buy them for it.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2015)

I hate dichotomy. I could use a good ass kicking.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah man, made me want to have a baby just so i could buy them for it.


Daughter is more into invader zim and spongebob. I wish I coulda decked her out in tiny little boots and braces. She still has potential though.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I hate dichotomy. I could use a good ass kicking.


Or at least a haircut. Fuck.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 4, 2015)

Forgot to tell your guys thanks for keeping the tunes flowing today.. we all enjoyed the picks. @Blue Wizard @Pinworm


----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2015)

I am thinking about bringing back the hockey mullet.
I had sick flo back in the 90s


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2015)

you all can stop looking now, i found my other shoe lace..
down my shirt, right where i left it.. really should stop putting nooses around me nipples like that..


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> you all can stop looking now, i found my other shoe lace..
> down my shirt, right where i left it.. really should stop putting nooses around me nipples like that..


You are such a slut.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2015)

I had two of these:
 
The one in the middle, and the one next to it on the right. Different colors though.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 5, 2015)

tc if you up fer it


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

Pin, may i ask advice from you please?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

Sure thing, bro.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

i will have to find a creative way of getting my questions to you. Something tells me your life experiance will have an immediate awenser.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

{{suspense intensifies}}


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I am thinking about bringing back the hockey mullet.
> I had sick flo back in the 90s


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 6, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i will have to find a creative way of getting my questions to you. Something tells me your life experiance will have an immediate awenser.


Waiting(??)


Pinworm said:


> {{suspense intensifies}}


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 7, 2015)

this had me in stitches


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 9, 2015)

@Pinworm


----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


Wow. just Wow.

I don't think I could have watched that all had I not thrown away my computer speakers when I moved and not replaced them yet. That part near the end, when that cop showed up... I was sure he was going to shut down their exuberant dancing. I didn't remember the part of the song where one them got shot or they were all forced to go home for unlawful assembly. But no! He started to dance along with them!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2015)

YES I


----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2015)

I am the master of my fate.
I am the captain of my soul. 

From Invictus
By William Ernest Henley


----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2015)

*My head never swell,
My heart never leap,
I never have no fear from within.*


----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2015)

I know, it is a double negative, but you have to give Spear some creative license. 
"any" is too many syllables


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2015)

ahh yeahhh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)

pretty emotional when I hear this everytime


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## heckler73 (Oct 12, 2015)

I keep wondering, "who the fuck knitted those dick suits for the peaches vid?"


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Wow...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 12, 2015)

@Pinworm


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## heckler73 (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 13, 2015)

Day 3 of harvest continues. Gakked outta my mind. 19th consecutive hour of trimming. Still lots to go.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Day 3 of harvest continues. Gakked outta my mind. 19th consecutive hour of trimming. Still lots to go.


There you are! I wondered where you had ran off to.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> There you are! I wondered where you had ran off to.


Busy as fuck tonight, but I'll be in TC all day tomorrow bugging dia if you wanna hang out.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Busy as fuck tonight, but I'll be in TC all day tomorrow bugging dia if you wanna hang out.


sounds like a good kind of busy


----------



## ovo (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 14, 2015)

And award for most dead band members goes to...


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 15, 2015)

gimme gimme this gimme gimme thaaaat....


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 15, 2015)

*
I am a strand in the web, of the universe, of the thread.
What I do to myself, so I do to everyone else.
We're all part of a web. Burn and fall with the rise and the ebb. 
Damage you do to me also lies on the roots of the tree.

[keep it hot]*


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 16, 2015)

gonna smash they brains in. cause dey ain't got nuffing in dem...


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 16, 2015)

That was weird.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 16, 2015)

@Pinworm


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 17, 2015)

Page 84


----------



## ovo (Oct 18, 2015)

Flo and Eddie


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 19, 2015)

ah, what the hell?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 19, 2015)

Greetings from OHIO!


----------



## Magic Mike (Oct 19, 2015)

Is this where I renew my subscription to Pinworm ??


----------



## Trousers (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 19, 2015)

think i give a fuck??????/


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2015)

This is dedicated to Carl from the last episode of "Walking Dead" Nice Bay City Rollers look, Carl


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2015)

can't.... stop


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2015)

This one reminds me of Pinworm for some reason.







come play with us pinworm.....


----------



## Trousers (Oct 20, 2015)

Bay City Rollers!
S-A-TUR-DAY

NIGHT!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Magic Mike (Oct 20, 2015)

The bestest street performer 






Sammy Jay !!


----------



## Magic Mike (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 21, 2015)

We dedicate this to us.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> We dedicate this to us.


I'm gonna get so fucked up tomorrow for my bday


----------



## Growan (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> The bestest street performer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's truly phenomanol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2015)

Ultimate chill...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Growan (Oct 24, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


Wob Wob! 

Badazz toonz.


----------



## Growan (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 24, 2015)

Growan said:


> Wob Wob!
> 
> Badazz toonz.


sounds like robots having sex ay


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Growan (Oct 24, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> sounds like robots having sex ay


I'm so into robot porn music. Even my kid likes it, and he thinks Minecraft is the best thing ever! Universal appeal.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 24, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> sounds like robots having sex ay





Growan said:


> I'm so into robot porn music. Even my kid likes it, and he thinks Minecraft is the best thing ever! Universal appeal.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 24, 2015)

@Pinworm


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 28, 2015)

Have a killer Halloween, all. 

Edit: If you make it to the show, I will be the fat guy dressed as beetlejuice.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's the free liqour cabinet I got from work (I think it's really a china hutch or something) just gotta stock it up now.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh noice. Dude, Makers is so fucking good. You need to order a bottle of Pappy Van Winks 23, and some Kilbeggan or Bushmills. No liquor cabinet-hutch is complete without it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Oh noice. Dude, Makers is so fucking good. You need to order a bottle of Pappy Van Winks 23, and some Kilbeggan or Bushmills. No liquor cabinet-hutch is complete without it.


Will do. I just got it like monday or tuesday? My days are blurring together. All the glasses in the top shelf were still in the box, they left them behind too.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 28, 2015)

Peace, Love and Matzah!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 28, 2015)

@ChingOwn - Thanks for all the cool stuff. I drank the entire bottle as fast as I could. I love you.


----------



## heckler73 (Oct 29, 2015)

The Sizz...This guy created a spike in the "no-fun city" punk scene before heading back to Winterpeg.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 29, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> The Sizz...This guy created a spike in the "no-fun city" punk scene before heading back to Winterpeg.


Oh dude. I like that.


----------



## heckler73 (Oct 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Oh dude. I like that.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 29, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm gonna get so fucked up tomorrow for my bday


Happy belated birth day. Big ups goes out to Aeronow's mom for not going through with that abortion...



Magic Mike said:


> Is this where I renew my subscription to Pinworm ??


If you enjoy my normal posts, you should consider subscribing to my "silver package".


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Happy belated birth day. Big ups goes out to Aeronow's mom for not going through with that abortion...
> 
> 
> If you enjoy my normal posts, you should consider subscribing to my "silver package".
> ...


Thx bro! Yeah good thing she didn't abort, i guess
We partied hard up over above redbluff on the river. Not only celebrating my bday, but also might be our last salmon trip for the season. Massive amounts of margaritas and other booze and shit. It's all fun and games until some kid pulls a knife out on some other guy. It gets fucking crazy sometimes when combat fishing. Love it!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 30, 2015)

Welp, my ride for the show fucking ditched me, so it looks like I am stuck at home for the weekend. Got a couple 2 inch thick new york cuts, and some tri-tip marinating. Gonna ice down some beers, and fire up the grill right when the fucking sun comes up. Ha!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Welp, my ride for the show fucking ditched me, so it looks like I am stuck at home for the weekend. Got a couple 2 inch thick new york cuts, and some tri-tip marinating. Gonna ice down some beers, and fire up the grill right when the fucking sun comes up. Ha!


fukr steak for b/fast yum


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Welp, my ride for the show fucking ditched me, so it looks like I am stuck at home for the weekend. Got a couple 2 inch thick new york cuts, and some tri-tip marinating. Gonna ice down some beers, and fire up the grill right when the fucking sun comes up. Ha!


Fuck, sounds good. Now I'm in the mood for steak. And beer.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Fuck, sounds good. Now I'm in the mood for steak. And beer.


well, maybe not the beer for me but i.ve been known to have an irish coffee or two


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> well, maybe not the beer for me but i.ve been known to have an irish coffee or two


Works for me! I'm not picky...

This stuff with Bourbon makes a nice, simple hot toddy.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2015)

dangledo said:


>


Forgot about that song. I have to ask, did you play that song at the wedding?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


You eat those fuckin steaks or what?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 30, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You eat those fuckin steaks or what?


I ate em both! Some gnarly baked taters on the side with some sour cream, and bacon snaps. You wanna come chill live? tinychat.com/dia666 - we got a ton of people hanging out....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I ate em both! Some gnarly baked taters on the side with some sour cream, and bacon snaps. You wanna come chill live? tinychat.com/dia666 - we got a ton of people hanging out....


Do I need a webcam? I'd have to dig that monitor out storage otherwise I'm down to chat...


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 30, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Do I need a webcam? I'd have to dig that monitor out storage otherwise I'm down to chat...


Nah bruh, just come on in. If you get booted, just re-log...I had to put your name up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 31, 2015)

all hallows....


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 31, 2015)

prolly my favorite gayFI album, I mean AFI


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 31, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> prolly my favorite gayFI album, I mean AFI


lol, fawk yasss!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 31, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


>


Love that entire album...


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 31, 2015)

These guys r kinda poppy but this was a great album


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 31, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Forgot about that song. I have to ask, did you play that song at the wedding?


Ha, no but my wife loves that song.
Never did get to fish down there btw. All 'charters' wanted money up front. Anything legit was on other side of the island.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 31, 2015)

I need a fix and a kiss.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> These guys r kinda poppy but this was a great album


Forgot about these fuckers. Not bad. Reminds me of Slick Shoes.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

Since we are doing poppy stuff....


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 1, 2015)

@Pinworm i got a handfull of zanex im pretty sure. Xanex? Zanex? I dont know how to spell it. I think the guy called em bars or ladders? Never tried em. I need to stay up all night. I got a bottle of vodka, pack a smokes, weed. Is that shit gonna knock me out or keep me up?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh yea I went there...and those bars gonna ktfo you like mike Tyson


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> @Pinworm i got a handfull of zanex im pretty sure. Xanex? Zanex? I dont know how to spell it. I think the guy called em bars or ladders? Never tried em. I need to stay up all night. I got a bottle of vodka, pack a smokes, weed. Is that shit gonna knock me out or keep me up?


Xanax? Some xan bars? Those are going to make you sleepy, big guy! They are great for hangovers, but if your plan is to stay up, you should join me in my office for a big fat rail...


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Xanax? Some xan bars? Those are going to make you sleepy, big guy! They are great for hangovers, but if your plan is to stay up, you should join me in my office for a big fat rail...


I think im 13 hrs from you. I dont do lines but tonight i would. Too bad i wasnt 13 minutes away or id have the tires smokin all the way there.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> I think im 13 hrs from you. I dont do lines but tonight i would. Too bad i wasnt 13 minutes away or id have the tires smokin all the way there.


You are welcome anytime, my dude. I'll put out a fat spread for us...


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You are welcome anytime, my dude. I'll put out a fat spread for us...


I was in medford once and trying to get ahold of you. You were on hiatus i guess. We were supposed to drink cheap vodka. When/if i come back down through ill take you up on it. I hit up arcata every now and then.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> I was in medford once and trying to get ahold of you. You were on hiatus i guess. We were supposed to drink cheap vodka. When/if i come back down through ill take you up on it. I hit up arcata every now and then.


I am sort of a flaky asshole sometimes. Sorry bout that, boss. That sounds like a plan, though. I've been through arcata before. Fucking meth fiends and drunk, pissed off mexicans... lol. Sort of like here in the 257.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

Fucking Matt Skiba is sort of an asshole. But, great live.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

Holyshit I needed that.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I am sort of a flaky asshole sometimes. Sorry bout that, boss. That sounds like a plan, though. I've been through arcata before. Fucking meth fiends and drunk, pissed off mexicans... lol. Sort of like here in the 257.


Ha, Is that what northern california is nowadays? meth heads and pissed off mexicans? Glad i'm in vermont!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ha, Is that what northern california is nowadays? meth heads and pissed off mexicans? Glad i'm in vermont!


Well, boss, I will be honest with you, it's getting rougher and rougher around here. At least, that's how it looks/feels. But, the money is good. If you have a high tolerance for bullshit, it's a great community.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 1, 2015)

Same here, cept we got pissed off new yawkers here trying to turn rural vermont in lower manhattan, then they whine because in vermont you can carry a concealed weapon without a permit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 1, 2015)

Karl Beuchner is one of my favorites


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

If you're Europe you love the final countdown.... Its just what you do.
If you're Megadeth...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> If you're Europe you love the final countdown.... Its just what you do.
> If you're Megadeth...


Yes! Newer megabreath
Here's some more:




*edit: countdown to extinction was '92. Not really their newer stuff anymore
And i'm getting old


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

Dave Mustard from Megabreath is awesome


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Dave Mustard from Megabreath is awesome


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

But I said... Dave Mushroom from Gingerbreath is awesome... different band


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2015)

Lol


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

fucking flamenco style... pretty fucking amazing


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 4, 2015)

are you ready boots?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 4, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


>


I'm not junk occifer!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 4, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


>


I'm pretty sure that was the last megabreath album i bought.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2015)

This very well may be the greatest tune, and the greatest video, ever made...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> This very well may be the greatest tune, and the greatest video, ever made...


Geez, Krantz. I agree. Still have a few versions on vinyl.

Know this one?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2015)

oh what the fuck........ If for no other reason than @Blue Wizard 











mmmm. Fuck you Tyler. Club reunion at the Cobra this Saturday. I will not be there.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2015)

When I woke up this morning, I had no idea it was a Krautrok day.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm sick from work today and I feel like shit but at least I found new band.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Geez, Krantz. I agree. Still have a few versions on vinyl.
> 
> Know this one?


All this time I thought he was a one hit wonder. Now I see he is prolific as he is talented


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2015)

Where's that confounded bridge?


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 7, 2015)

...has anybody seen the bridge?


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

Cool lyrics.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> are you ready boots?







Nailed it.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

It's a beautiful, beautiful, beautiful day..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Steve French (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 11, 2015)

Perhaps the best song ever written, you know your singing along


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 12, 2015)

Something fast.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2015)

Word to your mother...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2015)

Best. Album. Ever...


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm on some beats today, though.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2015)

And, the last sound that you'll ever know
is my bonesaw grindin,' woah oh oh.
So, bitch quit your fuckin' cryin...


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2015)

more abs please


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 14, 2015)

don't push me cuz
i'm close-to-the-edge
i'm tryin not to lose my head.

a huh. huh. -uh- huh. huh.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> don't push me cuz
> i'm close-to-the-edge
> i'm tryin not to lose my head.
> 
> ...



oh MAANNN!!! blast from the past. Good one. Jr. hig


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you @ steve french for this fucking amazing track by jeeze. You sure know how to play them, boyo.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 15, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>


Strikingly similar, aye?


----------



## Steve French (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 15, 2015)

Steve French said:


>


I am totally in lesbians with you too bro.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 15, 2015)

I really have to move away from yhe damn keg and pot. Every cup I tell myself laat pint, last joint amd bowl. Zfucking cocaine


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2015)

smile


----------



## ovo (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Nov 17, 2015)

shit, since I listened to the Real McKenzies I'm gonna have to start drinking


----------



## ovo (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2015)

Great sample, nice lyrics...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 20, 2015)

What a performer. Unreal...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 22, 2015)

Sick.








Party people know the name, Vik with a "k"
If it's all the same, if it ain't don't bother
Told the little monster, "No I ain't yo' father
It's Uncle Viktor, shut the lights I'm gettin' dizzy
And close the door, can you see ya momma busy?"
What a scoundrel!
Gassed up the town fool to go rob the crown jewel
He's like a lego megalomaniac
Who's into electronic and techno, a real brainiac
Smack-dab in the hip hop gold rush
V, rather the old stuff
Preferably the Cold Crush
It gets deeper than Deepak Chopra
Except he keep a stack and some cheap ass vodka
Knee-cap poppa, only when he miss the chewy center
At least he always hits who he meant ta
Remember he got a short fuse and bad temper
And a plan to claim emperor by December
Member of the most player-hated race
Who made this invaded place and stated with a straight face
If I cut her off I might miss her
And one of these days, right in the kisser
She probably get mad at me, I bet ya
It gets her nowhere like flattery
She said, "Where were you last Saturday?
And don't lie, we got your fingerprints off the battery"
Don't make me have to bling you
Or see you in the street and doubleteam you with the emu
He told her, "When the ?gem paper tear off?
It'll probably tear her ear off before y'all even square off"
No good good-for-nothin
Kill her high for no frill like 'Good Will Huntin'
He feels out a place like bizarro
Fiesty chick, comes all out her face like Charro
It's Vaughn, he's back on
And you know he don't care like Jimmy Crackcorn
Wax off, wax on
Tried to raise taxes on cracks and black porn
Another year passes
Gone are the days when he used to wear glasses
Now he wear contacts, unfrozen caveman look over the contracts
These crews is too soft
He came to tear the roof off to get paid to goof off
They don't really wanna battle
All they gon' do is get mad and go tattle
Tell 'em a retard said it
He ripped up the WE CARD sign and jetted
You gotta give us three card credit
Even though at times he can be hard-headed
Yeah, the main thing, creams by all means and harebrained schemes
The lord's performance was flawless
He rocked with a crown and a Bobby Brown cordless
The broad he was with was gorgeous
The only flaw he saw was she cause a nigga more stress
Not trying to diss her
But I used to know this sister that could put a whole fist in her
Hell, I made it momma
Grammy for the world's most celebrated rhymer
Dead the drama, ?scama?, 4 G's of pizzy from Bahama
V, the lead brown man
And never count your chickens before you read SoundScan
What about mom and pops?
They might as well cooperate and wait 'til the bomb drop
Get more cabbage, often time he wonder how they get so savage
V, not your average, often time he wonder how they got so savage


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 22, 2015)

Obligatory pancakes repost....


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 22, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 23, 2015)

Best rap song hands down


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2015)

^^ Nas is the shit. This is my jam -


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 23, 2015)

Hip hop is dead....I love it when someone says jz or Eminem or someone is the best rapper, it's like you've clearly never listen to nas


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 24, 2015)

Women might find this offensive


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm not much of a dancer, but i sware to god this song makes me wanna


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2015)

just because


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 27, 2015)

@Pinworm


----------



## ovo (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 29, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


I actually like that band the first album was really good


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## meristem (Dec 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>


classic!


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 2, 2015)

Heard this and thought of you @tyler.durden

The transcendental autocrat beyond birth and death on the path of perfection with the map of the essence, I eternally endeavor, know the ledge god head elevation, the matchless gift
In this garden of god I see the spiritual world
But its hard to see through this illusory movie
I strive to be conscious of my own immortality
Ineffable vision beyond the astral sphere
So ascend within innerspace deathless, samadhi
Aware im not the body but the physical
The astral the causal the spirit soul be infinity
Underneath the three bodies made of light drawn energy
Self manifested pure consciousness will laugh at death
Throw off a bag of flesh
Several bodies a fusion ready for ascension
Through infinite dimensions
No fear no tension, bust the science of the self realization of the soul
Transmigration of the atma transpersonal
Im on the inner journy through the spirutual skies
Back to godhead the kingdom of god is realized
Know your not the body, or the mind, in this illusionary world
Not of it look above it son cuz its
Truely not the place for we look 3rd visually
A place of birth, old age, death, and suffering

[Hook]
We're internal, with eternal boundlessness
The inner self spark of god be infinite
Y'all light's too bright for unawakened eyes of men
I transcend bend space time ascend
Through the internal, eternal boundlessness
The inner self spark of god be infinite
Y'all light's too bright for unawakened eyes of men
Peace be still, know god dwells within


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 2, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Heard this and thought of you @tyler.durden
> 
> The transcendental autocrat beyond birth and death on the path of perfection with the map of the essence, I eternally endeavor, know the ledge god head elevation, the matchless gift
> In this garden of god I see the spiritual world
> ...



I was having a rotten day, and you come along to put a smile on my face, and huge chub in my pants...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 2, 2015)

@Bublonichronic


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Dec 2, 2015)

I'll be back around new years. Smell you buttholes later.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 2, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


>


----------



## ovo (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 3, 2015)

I love Grimes so much. 
Granted I am not usually a ethereal pop kinda guy, but Grimes is undeniably great. 






Grimes' song "Easily" gives me a boner.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 3, 2015)

I lied about being back. I am totally already back.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 4, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


>


Aaaahhh appropriate !


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Dec 5, 2015)

Shoot people, not dope.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)

You gotta fuckin admit that they were still pretty cool:


----------



## Trousers (Dec 5, 2015)

Metallica hasn't reg'ed super cold for quite some time.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 5, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Metallica hasn't reg'ed super cold for quite some time.


Andrew says, if they don't reg super cold, he will straight throw them barley pops back!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)

Metallica used to be my favorite band.
Fuck you if you didn't think metallica used to be the best

Fuck you


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)

Fuck you


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)

Are you going to the bbq @Pinworm 
Come on


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)

@Pinworm
Total random pic of me and mr diamondback

Of course i've caught bigger


----------



## Trousers (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)

Maynard knew what was up


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 5, 2015)

@Aeroknow - I don't think anyone actually wants my dumbass to show up and ruin the BBQ. Besides, all I have to offer is tons of blow, great taste in music, and....


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> @Aeroknow - I don't think anyone actually wants my dumbass to show up and ruin the BBQ. Besides, all I have to offer is tons of blow, great taste in music, and....


Ruin the bbq? Wtf
I'll go if you do
I like blow. You got lol? Just no speed please. I just cant do it anymore
Everytime i try to get some blow lately, it fucking sucks. Walked all over. Cut up with about ten different things. Makes me sneeze.
I used to get the BEST shit
one little pinner, and you couldn't even put down a beer. I used to call it croak


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 5, 2015)

Where is this thing happening again?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)

Just east of Marrysville
Actually, southeast of marrysville


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)

Fuck!
Last time I saw STP was with the Deftones in San Jose. Wtf!
Stupid ass disturbed opened. I fucking hate that band.
Rip Scotty


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 5, 2015)

Well fuck. Maybe I'll have to think about going, if you are....
(also, fuck the disturbed)


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Well fuck. Maybe I'll have to think about going, if you are....
> (also, fuck the disturbed)


Fucking guy tries way to hard. Ooooh wah ah aha ha! Stupid.
Where do you find those vids? That was sweet


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 5, 2015)

Second time posting the best poem ever on this site.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 7, 2015)

@Diabolical666 it has your name


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


Been a min since i listen to this tune. 

Thanks.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 8, 2015)

yall fancy some rhinestone cowboy


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> Been a min since i listen to this tune.
> 
> Thanks.







Some more poppy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 9, 2015)

Must admit on a pop punk kick for the lasy few weeks. 

Jeff rosenstock/modern baseball and pup played a wicked concert last week. 

Lucky I was because pup just dropped off tour for some health issues. 

Must admit it was pretty good.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


>


Jack White is sick...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 9, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Jack White is sick...


Him and tom morello are the best guitarist of our time..imo


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Him and tom morello are the best guitarist of our time..imo


Them, and Buckethead. Dude's amazing...


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Dec 12, 2015)

everyting gwarna be aiiree...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> everyting gwarna be aiiree...


You straight missed out my homeboy!
What a great fucking day today! @Pinworm


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh dang! Stoked you had a good time. Some good people/trades/foods or what? Spill it!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2015)

bet bbq was fun.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 12, 2015)

Still pullin super colds


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 12, 2015)

I brought this


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 12, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> JuSt got fucked up with all our norcal bros!
> Im fucked up cant see straight finally laying in bed


Right on, man. Sounds like you had a blast! 

Cheers duder. ::slams one::


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 13, 2015)

This is dedicated to @Padawanbater2 and @tyler.durden 

xoxo


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 13, 2015)

Has this made it on here, yet? The first time I saw this was on acid, I think.
Impression, it made, yes.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 13, 2015)

How about some RKL?


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## heckler73 (Dec 17, 2015)

I didn't know Nash the Slash knew how to grunt in Japanese.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> How about some RKL?


i loved RKL, played with them more them a few times.
RIP Jason
RIP Bomber


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 17, 2015)

Rock N Roll Nightmare blew my mind!
Was already a fan, seen them tons but Rock n Roll Nightmare was just one of those rare albums when yu hear it and go HOLY SHIT! Then i come to find Bomber player drums and bass on it? Incredible!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 17, 2015)

I am an old man living alone....!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 18, 2015)

In Case you were wondering, Centrum multi-gummies are good.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 19, 2015)

I like this version better than the original...


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Dec 19, 2015)

Hour 14 of trimming and I feel like I will lapse into catatonic schizophrenia any minute now. Still about 3 more lbs to go.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 19, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Hour 14 of trimming and I feel like I will lapse into catatonic schizophrenia any minute now. Still about 3 more lbs to go.


I just gave my trimmer a raise. I def don't ever want to go back to triimming myself. Fuck that shit. 
Good luck though bro. I do remember the pain, very hard to forget.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 19, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Hour 14 of trimming and I feel like I will lapse into catatonic schizophrenia any minute now. Still about 3 more lbs to go.


Im going to drive to your house and buy a lb. google maps says 16 hours so hope your okay with it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## heckler73 (Dec 20, 2015)

Here, Pin...have a listen to this while trimming. 

THE SUBGENIUS HOUR OF SLACK !!
Episode 1545

http://www.subgenius.com/ts/hos_logs/Hour_of_Slack_1545.html


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 20, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> Here, Pin...have a listen to this while trimming.
> 
> THE SUBGENIUS HOUR OF SLACK !!
> Episode 1545
> ...


Holyshit. That was intense. Never heard anything quite like it. I had to sub to their podcast...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 21, 2015)

Quite a nice song. Seems drama is all ovrt this site morr then usual. Wtf kids get a meth pipe and go diddle yourself


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2015)

I have a BIG love for this little dude...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2015)

Fifth of cheap vodka, couple valiums, and some Mondo Blotto on the hi fi. Who's ready for a big fat rail?


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> Quite a nice song. Seems drama is all ovrt this site morr then usual. Wtf kids get a meth pipe and go diddle yourself







Love billy bragg, man. So great live.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=987269244669152


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Love billy bragg, man. So great live.


He is amazing. Saw him a while back while I was butchering meat and wetnnwith a cutie beauty of a punk girl. 

Probably10 years ago


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## heckler73 (Dec 24, 2015)

This is Brujeria like I've never heard them. 
posted 9 years ago on YT?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 24, 2015)

woot


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2015)

it being xmas and all, only thought that this was more than appropriate..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> it being xmas and all, only thought that this was more than appropriate..


 i heard he caught it sliding down charlie sheen's chimney...

thank you, thank you, i'll be here all week..


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry X-mas.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 26, 2015)

guy is commercially oriented


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 27, 2015)

If you say you don't like em your a damned liar


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> If you say you don't like em your a damned liar


I like the movies he is in.
His bands are crap imo


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 29, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I like the movies he is in.
> His bands are crap imo


Looks like he's gonna be the best joker yet...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2015)

ah shit. i thought that was the whole thing.

Classic stonhenge. one minute 37 seconds versus one hour 37 minutes.

Fuckers. Trying to break even. That's not very punk. You can break even after you die.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2016)

RIP


----------



## ovo (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> If you say you don't like em your a damned liar


 not lying, hated it...


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jan 3, 2016)

What i find fascinating about the thread is that since April, 2015, 5,692,875 people have viewed this thread but only 2,029 have found it fit to comment on. This means that with every 2,805 views somebody says something.

This has got to be a record.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 4, 2016)

You don't really need math to know that this is probably the worst thread in toke n talk. It's all the worst people helping pack all the worst music into one collectively long, repetitious and shitty thread. Definitely not fit to comment on.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Steve French (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2016)

It's impossible not to shake it to this jam!


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It's impossible not to shake it to this jam!


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## TioWWW999 (Jan 5, 2016)

If you like psy trance you'll probably like this especially that transition in the middle


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 5, 2016)

TioWWW999 said:


> If you like psy trance you'll probably like this especially that transition in the middle


I tried to get into it. I like the one you posted the other day better. Had it on repeat for a good while playing Black Ops.






Got anymore like this?


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 5, 2016)

420God said:


>


This one was cool as fuck, too. Creepy video.


----------



## TioWWW999 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> I tried to get into it. I like the one you posted the other day better. Had it on repeat for a good while playing Black Ops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is quite similar it goes hard near the end


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 7, 2016)

> One of us will be betrayed it's not enough for you to say
> "i'm sorry" or lie about it all yer a megalo-nymph & yer mating call is
> money & religion, segregation & division
> your dirty cash in the pockets of the wicked politicians
> ...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 9, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


>


 

Nailed it.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 10, 2016)

Flying out to NY tomorrow afternoon to meet up with some friends and help with a project they are trying to finish. Not looking forward a week in the cold, but it should be cool to see some old faces. The first thing I'm gonna do when I land is grab a burger and a beer from Manitoba's, see about scoring some dank, then spend all day at Generation Records. See if there are any shows going on. Hopefully everything goes smooth. @dannyboy602 - Hit me up if you're still down for drinks. First ten rounds are on me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> Flying out to NY tomorrow afternoon to meet up with some friends and help with a project they are trying to finish. Not looking forward a week in the cold, but it should be cool to see some old faces. The first thing I'm gonna do when I land is grab a burger and a beer from Manitoba's, see about scoring some dank, then spend all day at Generation Records. See if there are any shows going on. Hopefully everything goes smooth. @dannyboy602 - Hit me up if you're still down for drinks. First ten rounds are on me.


uh, oh, Pin in the Big Apple, watch out


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 10, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> Flying out to NY tomorrow afternoon to meet up with some friends and help with a project they are trying to finish. Not looking forward a week in the cold, but it should be cool to see some old faces. The first thing I'm gonna do when I land is grab a burger and a beer from Manitoba's, see about scoring some dank, then spend all day at Generation Records. See if there are any shows going on. Hopefully everything goes smooth. @dannyboy602 - Hit me up if you're still down for drinks. First ten rounds are on me.


Have a good time Pin. New York is a good city to stay inside in.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 10, 2016)

Jan 8th, Bowie turned 69. The same day of Roy's inception and releasing nu album, Blackstar.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 10, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> Flying out to NY tomorrow afternoon to meet up with some friends and help with a project they are trying to finish. Not looking forward a week in the cold, but it should be cool to see some old faces. The first thing I'm gonna do when I land is grab a burger and a beer from Manitoba's, see about scoring some dank, then spend all day at Generation Records. See if there are any shows going on. Hopefully everything goes smooth. @dannyboy602 - Hit me up if you're still down for drinks. First ten rounds are on me.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Have a good time Pin. New York is a good city to stay inside in.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 10, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


>


What the hell is up your ass Smellurownstank? That is five or six random posts that you have replied to. Are you trying to say something in your own feeble sort of way? Jesus buddy, get back to e-pooning before some amish guy eats your cookie.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


>


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


>


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 10, 2016)

Ok, I think I get it, he is either trolling all of those who find his little cray-cakes tedious or he is trying to make the argument that anybody else that does is a sock puppet. Sorry bucko, i don't need to do that nor could I ever keep track of that many logins.

So @GrowUrOwnDank , anything to say?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 11, 2016)

Omg I love this song!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jan 11, 2016)

Trimming for 5 days straight full time hopefully done in a few more days.

@ trimming fuck you !!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

Magic Mike said:


> Trimming for 5 days straight full time hopefully done in a few more days.
> 
> @ trimming fuck you !!


Good to see you, bro.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

How about a little ska?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2016)

Fuck yeah...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


>


lol fuck ya


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm finally getting back to Hawaii for a much needed vacation early summer. Going with my good buddy. He needs to see his kids, I need a fucking break.
Hilo, Here I come baby


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

more than just another crowd...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2016)

I hope the rest of the album is going to be better than this




Why can't Hetfield just get liquored up when they are writing and recording songs. He fucking sucks sober. The rest of the band sounds pretty good though, I guess


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 13, 2016)

Kirk Hammet is a god you watch your mouth


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Kirk Hammet is a god you watch your mouth


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

@Aeroknow - have to watch the whole thing.....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> @Aeroknow - have to watch the whole thing.....


Right on lol. Is there a bonkersville vid?
Did you know my name is Dave?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2016)

@Steve French


----------



## 420God (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 14, 2016)

*I've got Sade in my tape deck, I'm just movin' right along*


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Jan 8th, Bowie turned 69. The same day of Roy's inception and releasing nu album, Blackstar.


Yeah I didn't notice how you posted that the morning he died. Thank you for bringing it to my attention. I'm pretty sure that means you're the oracle now. Congratulations

Who's Roy?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2016)

_



_


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 15, 2016)

today is a great day. hope all is well in your world


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 16, 2016)

Trousers said:


> *I've got Sade in my tape deck, I'm just movin' right along*


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 19, 2016)

chicks with dicks


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 22, 2016)

Pinworm, Blue Wizard, Gary and Trousers.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2016)

Joey's version of My Favorite Things off his debut album. 12 years old, I love this kid...


----------



## Trousers (Jan 24, 2016)

sick
He needs to play the theme straight the first run through. Kids are always rushing.

Two bulls look down into a valley full of cows. The young bull says, "Let's run down there and fuck a cow." 
The old bull says, "Nah, let's walk down there and fuck them all."



Coltrane's version is the impetus for jam bands.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2016)

Trousers said:


> sick
> He needs to play the theme straight the first run through. Kids are always rushing.
> 
> Two bulls look down into a valley full of cows. The young bull says, "Let's run down there and fuck a cow."
> ...


Agreed. Do you know my boy Jacob Collier? I've sponsored this kid for the last few years. He's a genius...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2016)

So very chill...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

@racerboy71
Budgie was pretty bad ass ha?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


>






pretty good stuff without Serj for this album too though


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)

dude i cant stop lol'in at your avi...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> pretty good stuff without Serj for this album too though


Your cocks not even half the size of mine, I'd bet my life on it


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)

The ones that are braggin usually arnt packin. The quiet ones i worry about


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 25, 2016)

Open your mouth if you wanna find out, imma need you to sign a waver first tho, in case you die...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your cocks not even half the size of mine, I'd bet my life on it


Lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)

slayer radio for the win brah


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)

ol abe cock blockin me with gale


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


>


Fuckin abe! Just in time! How's your neck of the woods(my daddys neck) doin?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude! You do realize that's paul rubens, i mean pinworm rite, after getting busted for beating off


oh yea...I remember that day...ruined me for life man




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> slayer radio for the win brah


 word!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> word!





Diabolical666 said:


> slayer radio for the win brah



Fuckin skid row^Lmao! What a lame ^^^^^^


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)

now were talkin!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @racerboy71
> Budgie was pretty bad ass ha?


 hells yeahs..


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 25, 2016)

Pinworm said:


>


Nice selection


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


Check out this other menu on my pandora


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

I am so 




Rite now


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)

duuude, you could be my new riu hubby! 1st it was dyna, then pin...oh shit..might be bad juu jew...nevermind lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> duuude, you could be my new riu hubby! 1st it was dyna, then pin...oh shit..might be bad juu jew...nevermind lmao


I have both of their blessings btw


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Me, dyna and pin are tight


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Very tight


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)

tight like butthole tight? lmao


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Ur so bad ass Dia!
I wish i could find a rocker chick like you to die with. Seriously! 
Good night


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)

night


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> night


Me and you


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)

oh lemme kick the sub woofer on for dat one


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

@Diabolical666


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2016)

Let's pop some tags. It's fun


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ODanksta (Jan 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Let's pop some tags. It's fun


Wow that shit is dope.. Never seen the music video b4..


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Feb 2, 2016)

anyone met lou bloom?


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 3, 2016)

_uptight and most definitely out of sight




_


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2016)

@qwizoking


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## .grimple. (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2016)

These guys were so ahead of their time. Loved this album...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2016)

My favorite track from her, where's the new album?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 12, 2016)

I fucking LOVE these guys. They're just amazing live, and they were the best thing at Lolla this year...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## ODanksta (Feb 15, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


That's really strange but I kinda like it.. Dafuq is the genre? Japanese classic/rock/electro?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 15, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> That's really strange but I kinda like it.. Dafuq is the genre? Japanese classic/rock/electro?


No clue what genre lol.


----------



## ovo (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2016)

My boy won 4 grammys including best rap album, not that that really means anything anymore. Still, I'm really happy for him...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2016)

Hell yeah, time for a cigarette break...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2016)

Great memories. Stellar guitar solo the last couple minutes...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 21, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> My boy won 4 grammys including best rap album, not that that really means anything anymore. Still, I'm really happy for him...


Section 80 was great. Since then his music has been meh in my opinion. 

Songs here and there I enjoyed. Saw him live and itnwas pretty tight tho.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 22, 2016)

I hope he is getting some of that.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Feb 22, 2016)

66.7%


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> 66.7%


All time favorite Rolling Stones tune, right here. The best part starts when Mick shuts up.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 23, 2016)

I hate girls, and I hate feelings


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 25, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I hate girls, and I hate feelings


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I fucking LOVE these guys. They're just amazing live, and they were the best thing at Lolla this year...
> 
> Love these guys too. Next level.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> My boy won 4 grammys including best rap album, not that ...


Imma let you finish Tyler, but I still think Kanye West's new album "Visions of Pedro" is the best album of any kind, ever.



tyler.durden said:


> that really means anything anymore. Still, I'm really happy for him...


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2016)

Hell yes, forgot about this one...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2016)

My favorite tune from Colin...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2016)

One of Canada's finest.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2016)

Canada night.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2016)

Punker down y'all.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


come by tc bro


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok im done.
@Pinworm


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 3, 2016)

6ohMax said:


>


Hey thats freedom rock man


----------



## ovo (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 7, 2016)

april 14, 1906 S.F.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2016)

for pin


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2016)

@Blue Wizard


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2016)

@abe supercro


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2016)

oh good god no.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> oh good god no.




Oh god yes...it's better than some of the other shit people be posting.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

@AlphaPhase


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @AlphaPhase


Hell yeah dude, Tom morello needs to get back and remake rage!!!!!!! Audioslave kicks ass but rage was epic, they just can't be replaced. Someday maybe


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hell yeah dude, Tom morello needs to get back and remake rage!!!!!!! Audioslave kicks ass but rage was epic, they just can't be replaced. Someday maybe


Word! But I was pretty stoked when audioslave happened


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Word! But I was pretty stoked when audioslave happened


For sure! I'm glad something came together, but, UGH!!!!!!! KILLING IN THE NAME OF!!!! GOD DAMM THESE LYRICS THEY HAVE! Makes a blood flow I'm the viens


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2016)

Ahhhhh shit




Fight the war fuck the norm


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 12, 2016)

I'll join, they're in my top 5


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 12, 2016)

Fuck yeahhhhhh! They need a reunion tour, I swear it would sell out a million tickets in a day, would be the biggest come back in history


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2016)

Do you vape bro?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 13, 2016)

I love rage


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)

One more!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 13, 2016)

Some local love


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


>


Jesus christ i fucking hated those guys.
 


Bublonichronic said:


> I love rage


I'm pretty sure that its a fact: If you don't like rage you're certifiable


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Jesus christ i fucking hated those guys.
> View attachment 3630856
> 
> I'm pretty sure that its a fact: If you don't like rage you're certifiable


@justugh
Do you like rage?

Back to painting good stuff!
We're on Pantera station today


----------



## justugh (Mar 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @justugh
> Do you like rage?
> 
> Back to painting good stuff!
> We're on Pantera station today


yah i like them .....but i am very picky about listen to music (bi polar so the tunes have a strong influence on my state of mind)
for this reason i only really listen to music for a short time (shower and when i drive note i put maybe 7/9 k miles a year on my car ) ......little moped for spring summer and fall

but rage is more marsh pit music get rage anger flowing over injustices done ......country music makes me want to kill myself i lost my dog i lost my truck and had a cheating women ......rap honesly sucks as much as country (fuck the cops fuck the whores fuck the niggers all about drugs and money ) 


techno and house is just a head ache ......if i wanted to hear 36 beats then add 36 more i play the drums .....that whole dj spinning shit i think is a joke


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)

justugh said:


> yah i like them .....but i am very picky about listen to music (bi polar so the tunes have a strong influence on my state of mind)
> for this reason i only really listen to music for a short time (shower and when i drive note i put maybe 7/9 k miles a year on my car ) ......little moped for spring summer and fall
> 
> but rage is more marsh pit music get rage anger flowing over injustices done ......country music makes me want to kill myself i lost my dog i lost my truck and had a cheating women ......rap honesly sucks as much as country (fuck the cops fuck the whores fuck the niggers all about drugs and money )
> ...


I hear that, especially techno, that makes me what to shove a red hot metal spike through my ears lol

Try out some jimkata! It's my buddy's band, they have a feel good vibe, kind of thier own style, 80s mixed with new age, I like em for a mellow happy vibe, they've been getting pretty popular around the festival scene


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear that, especially techno, that makes me what to shove a red hot metal spike through my ears lol
> 
> Try out some jimkata! It's my buddy's band, they have a feel good vibe, kind of thier own style, 80s mixed with new age, I like em for a mellow happy vibe, they've been getting pretty popular around the festival scene


Lol. You were tellin me you didn't know about the movie rite?




It was the best!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear that, especially techno, that makes me what to shove a red hot metal spike through my ears lol
> 
> Try out some jimkata! It's my buddy's band, they have a feel good vibe, kind of thier own style, 80s mixed with new age, I like em for a mellow happy vibe, they've been getting pretty popular around the festival scene


Fuck yeah!




Back to painting


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol. You were tellin me you didn't know about the movie rite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I've never seen the movie but that's what they named it after


----------



## justugh (Mar 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I hear that, especially techno, that makes me what to shove a red hot metal spike through my ears lol
> 
> Try out some jimkata! It's my buddy's band, they have a feel good vibe, kind of thier own style, 80s mixed with new age, I like em for a mellow happy vibe, they've been getting pretty popular around the festival scene


not bad ......u should tell your buddy to try marketing it over seas ......south africa and asia section 




what i rather listen too ....chill relaxed with a up beat that does not make u want to grab a sword and gut ppl 

oh just to mess with ppls heads ......given the size and age of the universe and how life is repeatting patterns .......all orginal thoughts have been though now we are justing repeating them .....this would apply to all styles of music /stories and anything else creative


----------



## justugh (Mar 13, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


>


 i shot 2pac because he was a angry bastard that made crap gang banger music


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 13, 2016)

Yea right resurrection album was the shit


----------



## justugh (Mar 13, 2016)

here is a song all guys can like


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 13, 2016)

Unless your aeroho then you the one doin the shookin, lol jk doood


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)

2pac is probably my favorite rapper, he had a great message in his music unlike all the new age bs rap about hoes and money 

They market all over and tour all over the US with bands like rat dog  I think they just went on tour again last week, they're gonna be huge in the next couple years I reckon 

And acdc is in my top five 80s rock bands under guns n roses, love guns n roses!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

@AlphaPhase


----------



## justugh (Mar 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> 2pac is probably my favorite rapper, he had a great message in his music unlike all the new age bs rap about hoes and money
> 
> They market all over and tour all over the US with bands like rat dog  I think they just went on tour again last week, they're gonna be huge in the next couple years I reckon
> 
> And acdc is in my top five 80s rock bands under guns n roses, love guns n roses!


i have listen to the old stuff 50/60 as my father and mother took us on road trips 

guns and roses ripped more music off from those ppl then they wrote then own orginal stuff (i can not respect for that reason....they copied music hits of the 50s tweaked one or 2 notes and played if off as their own )


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

Much to hiiiiiiggggghhhhhhh


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @AlphaPhase
> View attachment 3630969


Fuck yeah!! Getting it doneeeee! Looking nice dude! 



justugh said:


> i have listen to the old stuff 50/60 as my father and mother took us on road trips
> 
> guns and roses ripped more music off from those ppl then they wrote then own orginal stuff (i can not respect for that reason....they copied music hits of the 50s tweaked one or 2 notes and played if off as their own )


Yeah, i find that about pretty much all music, like Louis Louis, more than a feeling, smells like then spirit, wild thing lol, when I started playing guitar I was like wtf! I can learn 5 songs a day because they are all the same lolol


----------



## justugh (Mar 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Fuck yeah!! Getting it doneeeee! Looking nice dude!
> 
> 
> Yeah, i find that about pretty much all music, like Louis Louis, more than a feeling, smells like then spirit, wild thing lol, when I started playing guitar I was like wtf! I can learn 5 songs a day because they are all the same lolol


not all
les claypool any of his projects would be thought of as originals
pink floyd ......no one can say that ripped anyone off (they might use a snip but the bulk of the music is own)
jethro tull ...... same
CCR.............maybe the bible songs but those are public domain
the whole heavy metal/death metal/speed metal .........it is more about perfection of the math in the song with blind emotional anger/hate despise dark set of emotions
blues and jazz ........that is original for most part as they play from emotions at the time.......... why u can not fake it(edit and also why the music sounds better when high no barriers just raw) 

i had a little brother that was like me but his passions were books music and art as mine were more for science history maths ( i have 0 art/music skills ....i mean none i had to cheat to pass art class even tho i liked it.....music i know i am tone deaf so i can not sing i do not even try ...mouth words with no sound )

so i debated this with him trying to teach it to me


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)

justugh said:


> not all
> les claypool any of his projects would be thought of as originals
> pink floyd ......no one can say that ripped anyone off (they might use a snip but the bulk of the music is own)
> jethro tull ...... same
> ...


Agree, primus and les is original as can be, ccr reminds me of Steve Miller band quite a bit though. Definitely agree with blues. I love kebmo, had a big blues phase for a while, alot of metal, punk, emo sound the same. Classic rock is nice. Have you heard of the string cheese incident?


----------



## justugh (Mar 13, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Agree, primus and les is original as can be, ccr reminds me of Steve Miller band quite a bit though. Definitely agree with blues. I love kebmo, had a big blues phase for a while, alot of metal, punk, emo sound the same. Classic rock is nice. Have you heard of the string cheese incident?


string cheese ....i heard the name from him i have no idea what it means


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)

justugh said:


> string cheese ....i heard the name from him i have no idea what it means


It's just a band, really original jam band, I have em on my primus mix cd, oysterhead and meat puppets, zappa, rush, all these guys on one cd make one hell of an awesome sound track


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh, dude, if you like primus, and like original, you need to check out "that one guy" (actual name of his one man band). He made this fucking insane awesome instrument and is awesome as hell to see live!! Hands down, even more original than primus


----------



## Steve French (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 15, 2016)

Love old, angry Shady. This was a great concert, his Anger Management Tour. Funky sample and amazing lyrics -


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 15, 2016)

Okay you young'uns. Pay attention...


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2016)

Good ol' skool shit. Act like you know...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2016)

Busta so crazy...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ODanksta (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2016)

This rap scares me. It's so wrong...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 22, 2016)

courtesy of a low-orbit Soviet satellite.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2016)

New album from the falcons is pretty fucking good.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 22, 2016)

Biggie was better than Tupac.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2016)

Wtf happened


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2016)

First tune I ever heard from them...


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

abalonehx said:


>


The remastered box set is fucking dope


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 25, 2016)

bad as shit


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

@AlphaPhase


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 25, 2016)

holy shit ratm was awesome back in the day


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @AlphaPhase


Fuck yeah


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Fuck yeah


Have you seen them live? I cant remember


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Have you seen them live? I cant remember


Nope  wish I did, I don't remember them playing alot on the east coast as far as I can remember


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

Jay put aside the kiddy punk voice at first, and listen to these guys' tracks. I have most thier eralier stuff on cd


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Jay put aside the kiddy punk voice at first, and listen to these guys' tracks. I have most thier eralier stuff on cd


I got thier ep album somewhere I got at a Linkin Park or hed pe show wayyyy back, like 2001 or something, I like em fo sho


----------



## ovo (Mar 26, 2016)

low-fi


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2016)

Can't remember if i've already posted this here. Oh well


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Mar 31, 2016)

I have this odd warm feeling in my tummy


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 31, 2016)

Pinny what is your take on the new the falcon album? 

I am enjoying qhat I have heard so far.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pinny what is your take on the new the falcon album?
> 
> I am enjoying qhat I have heard so far.







Been waiting 7 fucking years for it. I think Brendan totally nails it. Chris is getting a little fat, but did some great work on lyrics. Hopefully they aren't too burnt out by the time they are touring the northwest.

I think I still like Unicornography better.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> View attachment 3646635


Missed you, too, TboneJack/TboneJack's wife. Now break out your yoga mat, and show us how to do the downward dog! You fucking liar/fake/racist loser


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


>







You still up, too, mein?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

Ya I just woke up did a rail and broke a beer glass. 

Vodka kinda time. 

How you doin?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

This song is great.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

You into proto punk at all. The Australian proto punk scene is to be envied. 

Hell there punk scene is blowing up rightnow. More pop punk but jesus is it getting good. 

Lurve it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

Tripple poat.

Pour some beer out into your mouth for chad <3

When I heard he died, I was devestated. I will remember doing dope with him for a lkng time





I am in there : ) crust punk as frack


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Tripple poat.
> 
> Pour some beer out into your mouth for chad <3
> 
> When I heard he died, I was devestated. I will remember doing dope with him for a lkng time


He was real as shit. And a hardcore street-fucker through and through. I will raise my glass for that. His presence will definitely be missed.






Can't believe you like Direct Hit! too... You keep on amazing the fuck outta me everytime we talk.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> He was real as shit. And a hardcore street-fucker through and through. I will raise my glass for that. His presence will definitely be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is rue aussie punk I was rambli. About 





Heh when these charges are done we gotta hit some fests together. And punch some damn hippies fuxking hippies


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> This is rue aussie punk I was rambli. About
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm down as fuck. I can't think of Australia without mentioning Radio Birdman.






Trying to think of some others. Does Frenzal Rhomb even count as Aussie? They suck pretty bad...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

Radio birdman is protopunk at its finest! 

These gals juat played with chewing on tinfoil and jeff rosenstock.

If I could attwnd that concert id suxk fat one and swallow. Eargasmic it must have been


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

Georgia maq could kill my family and I would be ok with thay if she played me an acoustic set while I got drunk and sniffed rails off the kitchen counter

Let me fins my liat of protopunk bands. Radio birdman is just tip of the iceberg!






Her mannerisms give me a hard one


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Georgia maq could kill my family and I would be ok with thay if she played me an acoustic set while I got drunk and sniffed rails off the kitchen counter
> 
> Let me fins my liat of protopunk bands. Radio birdman is just tip of the iceberg!


hahahahahaaaa fuck ya. how about some positive junk?! (whats the opposite of proto-punk, anyways?)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

Unreal! Sounds so much like loc. How have I not heard this before? 

Marry me


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Unreal! Sounds so much like loc. How have I not heard this before?
> 
> Marry me


I'm saving myself for Sturgeon. If he says no, then it's on. But, only as long as @tyler.durden can be our best man.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I'm saving myself for Sturgeon. If he says no, then it's on. But, only as long as @tyler.durden can be our best man.


Ok, but you gotta buy me the ring


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I'm saving myself for Sturgeon. If he says no, then it's on. But, only as long as @tyler.durden can be our best man.


I'd be honored. The heat between you two gives me a chub...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd be honored. The heat between you two gives me a chub...







I wrote this song for you. I hope you enjoy it. I didn't steal it or anything.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd be honored. The heat between you two gives me a chub...


We are a match made in hell. 

Also pics or it didn't


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I wrote this song for you. I hope you enjoy it. I didn't steal it or anything.


Bach's Badinerie, great sample  

I commissioned this tune for you...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

This band is so good.

Idk if they still do it but every year they have a show here for Halloween. I only sern them onxe but no dissapointmenta


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Bach's Badinerie, great sample
> 
> I commissioned this tune for you...


I rubbed my dick on that shit.



StonedFarmer said:


> This band is so good.
> 
> Idk if they still do it but every year they have a show here for Halloween. I only sern them onxe but no dissapointmenta







The World/Inferno Friendship Society is amazing.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh gawd my tim tams just came in! 

Australia, killin it with the bickies mate


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I rubbed my dick on that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might enjoy this.

Chris Farren, jeff rosenstock ermagerd


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> We are a match made in hell.
> 
> Also pics or it didn't


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

Death rosenstock can do no fucking wrong. 

Bomb the music industry! Made my tearsflow 

Fuck he makes me so hard. Dude also helped start quoteunquote records i think? Chewinf on tinfoil and ao many other bands have ahit up on there. 

See him live if you can. Normallh has a bunch of killer bands at the same show


----------



## LargeMarge (Apr 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oh gawd my tim tams just came in!
> 
> Australia, killin it with the bickies mate


What flavor, original?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

Punx win. @StonedFarmer .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

LargeMarge said:


> What flavor, original?


Ya! Fuck I hadnt tried them befor3 this. Foxy sent them to me. She is the bestest evar. 

I gotta put new grip tape on a skateboard and mail it to her. Tim tams are great m80


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Punx win. @StonedFarmer .


Kills it

Love the johnny hobo reference too


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

Let us do another rail! 

Im blasted already. Cracked a little math  gunna do math all day 

Damp+sf+vodka= ???


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

My neighbors are fighting. If they dont shut up I will go atab thm wjth a broken math pipe 

Fuxking assholes yelling and shit


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

No wrong this man do3w no wrong


----------



## LargeMarge (Apr 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya! Fuck I hadnt tried them befor3 this. Foxy sent them to me. She is the bestest evar.
> 
> I gotta put new grip tape on a skateboard and mail it to her. Tim tams are great m80


Yeah,A few flavors available (some liquor types aimed at older females). Did your friend tell you about biting one end and than the other and using it as a straw in your coffee,you feel it fill up and than slam it!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

Fuc ajj he allowed me to be kixked out of his concert in a small venue. 
Still he makes great music 

Fuck that who kicks people oht a punm show. Fuckin pos bouncers


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Foxyroxy? Haven't seen her in forever!


Ya I am charting with her rigbt now. She says hi!

She lurves your taste in music


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

LargeMarge said:


> Yeah,A few flavors available (some liquor types aimed at older females). Did your friend tell you about biting one end and than the other and using it as a straw in your coffee,you feel it fill up and than slam it!


No she didn't, that cunt, lemme yell at her for not inforning me kf the goodness. .

Pinny she is really good at guitar now! I gunna send her some lyrics and she best sing th3m for me. Ill send the vid wgen she does : ) 

Ahe more a pop punk girl but I am teaching her the ways of realness


----------



## LargeMarge (Apr 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> No she didn't


Seriously best thing ever.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

If I felt the cynicism, I'd wrap it in a blanket of discontentment. Fuck that. And I'd feel a lot better knowing that I decided not to.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

I am sure we can destroy them. Id be eating three sausages ay a tjme easily


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Missed you, too, TboneJack/TboneJack's wife. Now break out your yoga mat, and show us how to do the downward dog! You fucking liar/fake/racist loser


I've done more dogs than Carter has little pills.

Did I say that right?


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2016)

@.Pinworm.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)

cox doo trix?


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Steve French (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2016)

lol old metal band from the 80s my friend was friends with i think the drummer.. seems they're still around..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 2, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


>


Hey butthole. Good to see you.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Hey butthole. Good to see you.


 hey hey hey, wassup strainger? how's it hanging, a bit to left i hope, cuz i'm a bit to the right, and tha'td balance things out, and you know how i love harmony..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 2, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


>


Fuck ya. That one's a gooder.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Fuck ya. That one's a gooder.


 yeah, i always liked the accused although they never seemed to get much attention for some odd reason ouside of a few pix here in there in thrasher back in the day..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

Where's @dirtyho1968 when ya need him?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 3, 2016)

Love this.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

@Diabolical666 <3


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2016)

Good shit guys! I'm gonna have to bust out my record collection out of storage one day and punkrock that shit.
Today its soundgarden radio on pandora while working on the house. Giants game is being recorded


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


+rep





newer song by them.. but really good if you know what its about


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2016)

There is no better




Than slayer
And i'm positive there has never been a better album by ANYONE that is better than south of heaven. Fact


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a few good songs off that album, though it is my least favorite to date. Here's my fav tune from them, really deep with a fantastic sample. Great tour, too. Rhymesayers for Life!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Love his stuff.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 5, 2016)

I only got one destination


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> I only got one destination


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 5, 2016)

@.Pinworm. <3


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @.Pinworm. <3


Good cover, dude.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

Indagrow said:


>


Oh, fuck ya. More plz.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 5, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oh, fuck ya. More plz.


With so much atmosphere flying around It only seems right.. I've always connected the two songs.. College days I had a cd with them back to back. That ever happen where you listen to a cd over and over, then hear one of the songs and your brain instantly starts the next after and you just feel empty when it doesn't play? I'm just rambling now


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 5, 2016)

bigger than guns. bigger than cigarettes. lol.
I go through "atmosphere phases", which usually involve depression and heavy drinking. Then I can't stand him for awhile.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 5, 2016)

Favorite drinking song.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 5, 2016)

One more. Uncle Bob's drankin!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 5, 2016)

Fuck yeah




Seen these guys so many times in San Jose


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes, the whole album.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 5, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Yes, the whole album.


I sware bro, iwill listen to that album soon. But thats where ur avi comes from? Awesome


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 5, 2016)

I can't remember if i've seen the faction or primus more. It's close.




Great tune^^^
I've caught over 200 sturgeon though. Easy

And grass shrimp is my go to bait, even up on the rivers











*primus sucks


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2016)

Possibly the best freestyle back and forth EVER! Sway and crew could not believe what they were witnessing. Minnesnowda, act like you know...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Possibly the best freestyle back and forth EVER! Sway and crew could not believe what they were witnessing. Minnesnowda, act like you know...


eyedea when he was younger was a funny battle rapper dude.. but destroyed everyone


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> eyedea when he was younger was a funny battle rapper dude.. but destroyed everyone


He died right?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He died right?


yeah.. he overdosed.. sucks, his music was getting better and better


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah.. he overdosed.. sucks, his music was getting better and better


Shitty. I agree. The last album was great.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

stolen from @Trousers


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2016)

This sharing music shit is addicting...add it to the list under buying timers


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

@racerboy71 <3


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2016)

Blast from the Past fo yo Ass-


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2016)

dedicated to pin


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2016)

New Kendrick from the untitled album. Enjoy it while it lasts, they keep shutting all the tunes down on YT...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 8, 2016)

Got banned from another bodybuilding site this morning. https://www.theironden.com/ It's fun messing with stupid, double-digit IQ meatheads - although, because of the stupidness, any trolling you do will go over most of their heads. But, if any of you ever get real bored, here are the topics that seem to rile them up the most:

- Anything that implies women are good at stuff or better at some things than men. Actually, anything that implies women are worth anything. They really, REALLY hate women there.
- Anything implying that foreigners can be better at some things or some foreign countries can be better than America. Pretty racist over there.
- Height related threads.
- Anything implying liberals > conservatives. Most of the users are very conservative, and wound real tight. Makes for some very easy and satisfying lolz and keks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 8, 2016)

Also, for no reason, here is some Irukandji x 1988 G13/HP that's about to come down - real pungent stuff. Like jet fuel.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)

A real gem this one is. Lawerence arns and tye chinkees split. 

The chinkees are probably one of thebest ska bands imo. Mike park is a fricking funny guy too


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 8, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3652418
> 
> Also, for no reason, here is some Irukandji x 1988 G13/HP that's about to come down - real pungent stuff. Like jet fuel.


Would be nice to switch to mini and have a slow-mo run / tree climb through there. Fawk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)

Pretty neat interview with jeff Rosenstock.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)

Tgis is the whole thing. Dont like it shut uo and scroll by dixk head 




< 3


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 9, 2016)

abalonehx said:


>


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 9, 2016)

Brewing beeer and music bumping


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 9, 2016)

Hot sauce making to commence soon


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm thinking of picking up some breakfast from McDonald's. A couple sausage and egg mcmuffins with 3 hash browns and some oj...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 9, 2016)

That sounds perfect right now. Splash a little vodka on top of that Oj.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 9, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Brewing beeer and music bumping


What sort of beer?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> What sort of beer?


Russian imperialnstout

Yummy stuff. Drinking ipa. Wanna switch to bourbon


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 9, 2016)

@Aeroknow


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 9, 2016)

@srh88


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2016)

Last freestyle from the greatest...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2016)

Love this! It's like me and my kid, only much better. Cool Dads Unite!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 10, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Love this! It's like me and my kid, only much better. Cool Dads Unite!


Woa!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 10, 2016)

With love. @Steve French


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 10, 2016)

[QUOyour HARDCORE for life! Send me this out: social d I was... Pls!.Pinworm., post: 12495725, member: 928421"]



[/QUOTE]
Pin ypur


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 11, 2016)

wheres that mafk @Gary Goodson


----------



## Trousers (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 14, 2016)

@Aeroknow

My buddy saw g&r!! What a lucky mofo!!! Ugh, I wish I could see their last tour  poor axel broke his foot and is using David grohls throne from when he also broke his foot a tour or two back, I wish he was able to grind around the stage! Man, it must have been epic


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> @Aeroknow
> 
> My buddy saw g&r!! What a lucky mofo!!! Ugh, I wish I could see their last tour  poor axel broke his foot and is using David grohls throne from when he also broke his foot a tour or two back, I wish he was able to grind around the stage! Man, it must have been epic
> 
> View attachment 3656721


I never got to see them back in the day, wish I did. Fucking loved that band. But i think Axl is a fucking douche bag, and from recent video I've seen he sounds like total shit. He is #2 on the list of people I want to punch repeatedly in the face. Ted Cruz is #1.

I can't believe i haven't seen the foofighters ever. I need to get out more. My brother went and seen them a few years ago when they were in Sac, but I was too busy? What a lame! Dave Grohl is fucking badass


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I never got to see them back in the day, wish I did. Fucking loved that band. But i think Axl is a fucking douche bag, and from recent video I've seen he sounds like total shit. He is #2 on the list of people I want to punch repeatedly in the face. Ted Cruz is #1.
> 
> I can't believe i haven't seen the foofighters ever. I need to get out more. My brother went and seen them a few years ago when they were in Sac, but I was too busy? What a lame! Dave Grohl is fucking badass


Me too, g&r kicks ass, axel has always been douchey, he was a spoiled little brat growing up as a kid lol, but they didn't sound too bad at all, my buddy uploaded a few songs of video of the concert, wasn't too shabby! But yeah, Ted Cruz would take the crown of one of the douchest people on earth 

I saw Foo fighters once in NYC, it was awesome, saw qotsa when he was playing drums right? I swear he was drumming for them looked the same lol. Slightly stoopid is playing in NY soon


----------



## srh88 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 15, 2016)

I really hate to break it to ya but your life's been played with


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

New nofx 7inch. You are welcome.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

Agus fáigamid siúid mar a tá sé.


----------



## indikat (Apr 18, 2016)

for all the hard working moms out there


----------



## Trousers (Apr 18, 2016)

It still isn't weird enough for me

BLOATED AXL


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I fucked up, I am back on H Full time. I hate myself but hey I have never been much more. Addict aince 16.
> 
> Loads Crack pipe and Tighens noose.







Loosen your load in here bro. Them plebs will never understand... Get back slow, man. Don't go balls deep right away, ok?


----------



## SunnyJim (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Loosen your load in here bro. Them plebs will never understand... Get back slow, man. Don't go balls deep right away, ok?


I try i try


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 18, 2016)

Ibwuvs my masic and cocainr and dribitty drabbitym 

**runs to breadroom and hides und3r a loaf of capeseed**


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 18, 2016)

Cute!!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 18, 2016)

Pretty much


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 18, 2016)

This whwre i post obscure austrlaian pop pu k and laugh at americans and thete i can pop hia opunky ball9n


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

stolen from @Diabolical666


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Fucking sucks being on a diet
> View attachment 3660344


Liquid diet? That's what I'm on too.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2016)

My second fav tune from them...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## .ODanksta. (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 19, 2016)

holy shit


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

Love this song


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 21, 2016)

You had better not die @brian.eno . Take care of yourself.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 21, 2016)

This is a song that was unavailable online for 30 years - until a couple of weeks ago (vor). It is a story of the first atomic bomb at Hiroshima. It is half in Japanese and half in English. It is half in a traditional Japanese musical form and half... not. I adore it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## alaskachic (Apr 27, 2016)

Pinny I heard Jello livin in France?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 27, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Pinny I heard Jello livin in France?


I know he just finished a huge EU tour, but last I heard he was still in Frisco where his record label is based. Originally from Boulder, Co iirc.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 27, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I know he just finished a huge EU tour, but last I heard he was still in Frisco where his record label is based. Originally from Boulder, Co iirc.


Does not matter where he is, there's always room..


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 27, 2016)

My god still has Alternative Testicle? Well god bless em


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 28, 2016)

Buddy of mine came by today and gifted me a cut of his Cannatonic. Supposed to be an especially potent CBD strain. Was reading it could be anything from 15-20%? Thanks, dude.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 28, 2016)

Slide your cookie...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 29, 2016)

Happy anniversary, shitty music thread!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 29, 2016)

B side


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2016)

God damnit i miss Him


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Slide your cookie...


what the hell did I just watch/hear? crazy shit Tyler lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> what the hell did I just watch/hear? crazy shit Tyler lol


If you liked that, you'll LOVE this...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 29, 2016)

Reminded me of a meth induced offspring of like ..Prodigy, Bjork, & MC P Pants. Not my cup o' tea but..ha


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


>







I stole this from @Steve French


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)

Drunk before noon, smh. I am all about this life!


----------



## SunnyJim (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Drunk before noon, smh. I am all about this life!


You must be a napper rite?
When I start early nowadays, I end up getting as fucked up as humanly possible, because i don't nap. Kinda like today. I'm lame


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You must be a napper rite?
> When I start early nowadays, I end up getting as fucked up as humanly possible, because i don't nap. Kinda like today. I'm lame






That is why I love you, dude. But, naps? Not me, I am a functioning alcoholic. I am also a cliche...


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 1, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 1, 2016)

And with this tip my hat and fare ye well.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 1, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 1, 2016)




----------



## ovo (May 2, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2016)




----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (May 2, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2016)

I'm on a roll


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2016)

It hit me I get high and drunk everywhere I am be it homeless, in jail or where ever I forget what I was saying. 

I gotta get higher


----------



## Aeroknow (May 2, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2016)

Ivugg


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 2, 2016)

A patch of Sour Grapes that just got started.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 2, 2016)

I just had to check up on my little spare room slab hydro project. Ghostrider, blueberrycookies(blueberrysourdxplatcookies), and sunsetsherbert


Wish I could grow this way under all my lights!


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I just had to check up on my little spare room slab hydro project. Ghostrider, blueberrycookies(blueberrysourdxplatcookies), and sunsetsherbert
> View attachment 3671766
> View attachment 3671767
> Wish I could grow this way under all my lights!


Gorgeous, dude.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Gorgeous, dude.


Thx bro


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 2, 2016)

Some Goatwreck that turned out pretty decent.


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2016)

I would recommend that strain.. between that and another low lev meltdown fri night, it nearly gave me a siezure from half a doob. perhaps not but legit muscle spasms. maybe that was fro walking one mile

the Goat wuz RD gwh, goat wreck haze.


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2016)

Rare Dankness discontinued goat wreck haze. over some politics b.s., not because it was bunk by no means. All the strains RD used his nev wreck male turn out. Vale Vale was also discontinued. If ya cut it too early tha sati is hella stim. killer breeding material in either of these


----------



## Aeroknow (May 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Rare Dankness discontinued goat wreck haze. over some politics b.s., not because it was bunk by no means. All the strains RD used his nev wreck male turn out. Vale Vale was also discontinued. If ya cut it too early tha sati is hella stim. killer breeding material in either of these


I still haven't started any beans from RD. My friend did. He's got a bitchen rare darkness pheno. Bomb ass shit!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 2, 2016)

I've been blowing up and smoking the shit out of the sherbert for a minute. Killer strain to grow.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2016)

It's SO weird to be able to post Prince tunes. Bittersweet...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 2, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2016)

Hell, yeah...


----------



## ovo (May 3, 2016)

two vids above are restricted. thanks obama!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 3, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 4, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 4, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (May 5, 2016)

getting ready for work and blasting music, im willing to put money on my neighbors loving me right now


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 5, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 6, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (May 6, 2016)

Im on top... long as the musics loooooud... PARTAY


----------



## abalonehx (May 6, 2016)

heres a fucking beer drinking viking tune my mom usta play for me swinging me in the crib...


----------



## abalonehx (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 7, 2016)

This should be RIU theme song


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2016)

I know @Gary Goodson is down with this song
Such a bitchen song imo




Listen to the whole song fuckers


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 7, 2016)




----------



## VenomGrower6990 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2016)




----------



## VenomGrower6990 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2016)

then I gotta get gangsta with it


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2016)

Prince covers Jimi's Red House. One of the deepest blue's grooves I've heard in awhile with virtuoso guitar solos...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2016)

Fuckin' Funky...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2016)

Both my boyz freestylin'!


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 11, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2016)

Chillin'...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Uggggghhhh, @hangover, fuck you!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Uggggghhhh, @hangover, fuck you!


Me too dude


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Steve French (May 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

I can't remember if I posted this already or not.


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

Had the first thunderstorm in Detroit area tonight... 5/12/16


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

holy shit.. 




thats some serious guitar work


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 13, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 13, 2016)

I am finally starting to detox. Sweating like crazy. 

Someone should lick me or something and get high...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 13, 2016)

Funny thing about this sketch is that the main parts of the story are true: Prince did invite Eddie Murphy and crew back to his place, smoked them at basketball, and then made them pancakes. The rest is amusing embellishment...


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 13, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Funny thing about this sketch is that the main parts of the story are true: Prince did invite Eddie Murphy and crew back to his place, smoked them at basketball, and then made them pancakes. The rest is amusing embellishment...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 14, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 14, 2016)

Deep groove...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


>


That was one of the strangest fucking things I've ever heard. Not sure why I found it so compelling...


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 15, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Good morning a-squat. I almost shit my pants this morning.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Good morning a-squat. I almost shit my pants this morning.


But you weren't wearing pants? Or was the whole thing avoided in a more sanitary way?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> But you weren't wearing pants? Or was the whole thing avoided in a more sanitary way?


Only wearing a bathrobe. How is your Sunday morning going my dude? How was church?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Only wearing a bathrobe. How is your Sunday morning going my dude? How was church?


Going pretty good, debating making pancakes for breakfast. Thinking blueberry. How you doing man?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Going pretty good, debating making pancakes for breakfast. Thinking blueberry. How you doing man?


I am a sweaty, hungover wreck. I totally lied in random jubber joober about being able to do pushups. I could't push shit right now. But, I found a half empty bottle of Stoli in the freezer, and some zing! I am thinking about a couple B-Mary's and a shower. You?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I am a sweaty, hungover wreck. I totally lied in random jubber joober about being able to do pushups. I could't push shit right now. But, I found a half empty bottle of Stoli in the freezer, and some zing! I am thinking about a couple B-Mary's and a shower. You?


Pancakes and box wine.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pancakes and box wine.







Slutbag. <3


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


>


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


You like shinobu at all?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You like shinobu at all?


Reported as awesome.....and racist.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


>







It's like, not even 9am, and I am almost drunk again. sunni is going to deport my thread to the hippy section if I am not careful.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It's like, not even 9am, and I am almost drunk again. sunni is going to deport my thread to the hippy section if I am not careful.


Strap on the docs and let's get ready to stomp some stinky long haired cunts m8.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

I grabbed a bunch of beer because wine was too sweet. 
Beer 4 here lets get rekt and touch peni ghuys


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

Chug chug chug


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


Can we dance? First damce at prom is for you bb dont worry.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

I was stupid and didnt include that vid. Blame pinworm he is drunk


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I was stupid and didnt include that vid. Blame pinworm he is drunk


My fault, guys... Sorry, guys. Sorry, Jesus.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> My fault, guys... Sorry, guys. Sorry, Jesus.


Just for you <3 

Hope you like it


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

I love this band soooo much. That ska with cuteness makes me fangirl all day.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

I have just confiscsted this thread for my own personal enjoyment. 

Any and all complaints can ve forwarded to my pm box. All complaints and worties will be taken very seriously and responded yoo in a vwry timeley fashion. 

#never too esrly for cocaine
#iownthisthread


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


If you and bw ever have a fight can I be the one you cheat on with? Plzzzzz I will even pay for the seedy motel and I will do atm bro. 

Atleast consider it eh


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> If you and bw ever have a fight can I be the one you cheat on with? Plzzzzz I will even pay for the seedy motel and I will do atm bro.
> 
> Atleast consider it eh







Homewrecker!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Homewrecker!


Ill suck both yo dicks bro. Let's make a family together. Peace love orgies and cheese perogies my good man.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

I just ate a ten strip ill be in tc @.Pinworm. plz keep me cozy


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

But first let me rip this thread a new one

Cum on the come up for most effective use of narcotics. 

Its da rule of thumb up me bum


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That was one of the strangest fucking things I've ever heard. Not sure why I found it so compelling...


youve probably heard mike patton, he was the singer for faith no more.. but his other bands were awesome. mr bungle being my favorite..


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> youve probably heard mike patton, he was the singer for faith no more.. but his other bands were awesome. mr bungle being my favorite..


I forgot about that band.
Chuck Mosley was cool. Wish they made more music with him as the frontman.
Patton is cool, but Chuck was the original


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I forgot about that band.
> Chuck Mosley was cool. Wish they made more music with him as the frontman.
> Patton is cool, but Chuck was the original


never got into em enough to really look up their stuff.. thanks man, good shit


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)




----------



## ovo (May 15, 2016)




----------



## HEKTOS (May 16, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (May 16, 2016)




----------



## HEKTOS (May 16, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2016)

I thought I was the only one that did this. I would never think to record it, though...


----------



## abe supercro (May 19, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 19, 2016)

@uncle baltho


----------



## abe supercro (May 19, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 19, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2016)

Sounds like the new chevelle cd is gonna kick ass like all the rest


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2016)

I'm not too sure about this new deftones single though


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2016)

If I saw this guy playing on the street I'd cop a squat and listen for as long as he cared to play. Almost Andy Mckee grade chops, gorgeous...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 21, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2016)




----------



## ovo (May 22, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2016)

Magical...


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ovo (May 25, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 26, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


Fuckin' guys never got rich...but they'll be around forever!


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)

Lightnin Hopkins ruled... Texas bluesman


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)

Stormy Monday is the shit, best slow blues song ever
And TBone Walker was the man that wrote it
(damn 1947)


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Jesse twenty 45 (May 27, 2016)

*doesn't know how to insert vids, moves on*


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Do u even punx?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Jesse twenty 45 said:


> *doesn't know how to insert vids, moves on*


Copy and paste link into chat. 

Very simple m80


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Danny brown as I drop some pills in my mouth and sip this rum.

I drunk too much and now I puking in the sink. Kekeke

I am only 6 drinks deep

Edit for forgot the aong lol


----------



## Jesse twenty 45 (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Copy and paste link into chat.
> 
> Very simple m80


into chat ? oo u mean in the post itself ? 

like >> here <<<


----------



## Jesse twenty 45 (May 27, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Jesse twenty 45 said:


> into chat ? oo u mean in the post itself ?
> 
> like >> here <<<


Ugh yes. 

You trawlin me?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Kk gotta hop in the auto and go drive to the vape store. 

No worries gang, I am not driving. As fucked up as I am I try not to drive drunk. I could not live with hurting someone. Atleast like that


----------



## Jesse twenty 45 (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ugh yes.
> 
> You trawlin me?


trawlin ? like fishing ? 

ha ha ! you meaning trolling .......no  



why so paranoid bro ?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Jesse twenty 45 said:


> trawlin ? like fishing ?
> 
> ha ha ! you meaning trolling .......no
> 
> ...


You are a lippy cunt. Paranoia xome with amp abuse m80.

Blame the government.


----------



## Jesse twenty 45 (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You are a lippy cunt. Paranoia xome with amp abuse m80.
> 
> Blame the government.


lol ok bro, i see your problem 

paranoia oO'


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 28, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Jesse twenty 45 (May 30, 2016)

dis what i listen.


----------



## Jesse twenty 45 (May 30, 2016)

0:26 looks very happy, thumbs up proves it !


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 2, 2016)

> _Your hubcaps cost more than my car
> And your car costs more than my house
> Your house costs more than I could make in twenty years
> But your balloon costs the same as mine!
> ...


----------



## ovo (Jun 2, 2016)

> Daylight come
> Daylight go
> How far will it reach
> Ain't nobody know
> ...


----------



## ovo (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


>


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2016)

@AlphaPhase 
You miss me dog?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

I dreamed about dead cops today.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

> Green to feel blue?
> Is your vision purely golden?
> Is your humour black or olden?
> Do you find you're getting yellow?
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2016)

My buddy Zach's (on violin) quartet, just amazing...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

@Diabolical666
Please tell me you dig this song.




*one of my buddies use to drive them around to and from shows.
They're a local band over here


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @Diabolical666
> Please tell me you dig this song.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i do. Still have the tape cassette


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

@ bernie babbies:




@ttystikk @schuylaar


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yes i do. Still have the tape cassette


I love you!
Sorry pinny


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 9, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I love you!
> Sorry pinny


Love you more! Sry pinny


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)

Such a killer album. Every song.

One of the only hair bands i liked.

Y&t was one also lol. Dave was bad ass(another bay area dude), seen them at the santa clara faigrounds a few times. Very good times


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 11, 2016)

This beer and heat had me trapped in folk punk music


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 15, 2016)

@Aeroknow


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> @Aeroknow


Oh yeah, forgot about that band


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2016)

Lol!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


Dig this a lot.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Dig this a lot.


Brad Logan and Erika fucking Daking shred for sure.


Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3708909


Damn. Primus *and *Slayer?! And, it's on my fucking birthday, too. Gnarly. You gonna go?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Brad Logan and Erika fucking Daking shred for sure.
> 
> Damn. Primus *and *Slayer?! And, it's on my fucking birthday, too. Gnarly. You gonna go?


Gtfo!
My birthday is Oct 22

And yeah, sounds good rite now. Hopefully I don't make excuses when it gets closer to the show.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Gtfo!
> My birthday is Oct 22
> 
> And yeah, sounds good rite now. Hopefully I don't make excuses when it gets closer to the show.


Well, shit, bro. I am seriously considering it. I'll hit you up again around harvest, see if you are still interested.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2016)

Lolz...


----------



## ovo (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

Havent heard that in a long time. .

Propaghandi rock


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

I just aye a quarter donut a d i feel ljke a fat fuck

Excuse me while I go slash my arms and sing some emo




Skeet skeet


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

Drink .05 % beer 

Throws can at the front row


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 22, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I never see you anymore.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I never see you anymore.


I left when I heard Dia got turtled and came back when she did. But I've been sorta busy and haven't been posting much lately.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I never see you anymore.


Hey dude since golden state lost I barely seen you. 

Lel


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hey dude since golden state lost I barely seen you.
> 
> Lel


Fuck you and your poor sportsmanship. 



**kicks trash can across the room.*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2016)

New album hitting soon! I just pre-ordered in vinyl


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 22, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> New album hitting soon! I just pre-ordered in vinyl


Awww mayne..i was lovin it till the rapping started


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Awww mayne..i was lovin it till the rapping started


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

Uh-ohhhhh....






(Trace of a crocodile tear as they rush through the good stuff and right into drab military shooters and sports crap, sigh.)


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2016)

Fucking LOVE Vsauce, especially when I'm lifted...


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 23, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking LOVE Vsauce, especially when I'm lifted...







thai boy plays the voila .... up for grabs.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


> thai boy plays the voila .... up for grabs.


Underage. Reported...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3715076


I have these around me...read an article in the local paper about cattle birth defects and ppl getting ill that live around them...weird huh?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I have these around me...read an article in the local paper about cattle birth defects and ppl getting ill that live around them...weird huh?


I hear a small (or bigger?) percentage of peeps definitely get damaged by electromagnetics, wifi, and all kinds of shit...

I'm sure they'll have it all figured out by the time we're dead.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I hear a small (or bigger?) percentage of peeps definitely get damaged by electromagnetics, wifi, and all kinds of shit...
> 
> I'm sure they'll have it all figured out by the time we're dead.


yea these give off a low frequency tone when crankin...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2016)

Lol! Gangsta...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 25, 2016)

Plz listen


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I left when I heard Dia got turtled and came back when she did. But I've been sorta busy and haven't been posting much lately.







bye  you better change socks


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

Pop punk to start the evening


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2016)

Disney music has historically been pretty shitty...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

Pretty great band live. Would recommend seeing them if you have a chance.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Disney music has historically been pretty shitty...


Hey, Mr. Methane! Or 'Mee-Thane'.

His rendition of 'Flight of the Bumblebee' (involving talc powder) is captivating.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 28, 2016)

I dedicate this to myself...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 28, 2016)

for my buddy @srh88


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 28, 2016)

for pinny


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2016)

@.Pinworm.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2016)

For the weekend...


----------



## ovo (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2016)

This was the first jazz album I ever heard. My dad had it almost permanently on his turntable, and I heard it throughout the house many weekend afternoons. It is magical...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

> I ain't goin to work today - yea why not?
> 'cause id rather work on breakin' my own bones with some style ya know
> 
> Go 45 M.P.H Go down hill on a skate
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2016)

This skater kid is bad ass




Please watch the whole thing


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> This skater kid is bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im watching. Im aitting hwre tripling not wanting to go back out. 

When i last went to the bar all these people were the "gangster" type and if you know me im kinda usually in tye dye and really into punk. 

Well i kept getting mad looks and my visual are peaking. I grabbed my hand and walked myself home. 

I am afraid of people post music plz

Do i kake sense? I cant tell 

I type a lot


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Here watch this aero

Great bluegrass


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Here watch this aero
> 
> Great bluegrass


That is cool stuff bro. I'll try to get into them.

Here's some of my favorite older chevelle. They's still putting out killer shit imo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> That is cool stuff bro. I'll try to get into them.
> 
> Here's some of my favorite older chevelle. They's still putting out killer shit imo


Blah u tc? Ill play u some killer punk rockor or jam bands. Im peaking and riu is hard tk navigate. 

Lel i get distracted and havr ao much qords to type. 

Not rhat thise words make sense but i have words m8


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Ill end up ahit poasting porn by mistake here. Lol maybe i need ti go run outaide


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Blah u tc? Ill play u some killer punk rockor or jam bands. Im peaking and riu is hard tk navigate.
> 
> Lel i get distracted and havr ao much qords to type.
> 
> Not rhat thise words make sense but i have words m8


I'll get a cam soon enough my bro.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'll get a cam soon enough my bro.


Come over ill play u some choons. 

I got aome great punk/pop punk/ i can rap like a 13 year old whkte kid from winnipeg. I also do porn for 48.85 a month. Im cheap


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Come over ill play u some choons.
> 
> I got aome great punk/pop punk/ i can rap like a 13 year old whkte kid from winnipeg. I also do porn for 48.85 a month. Im cheap


Lmao


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

@Singlemalt 

Can I get some good dead tunes? 

Actually any tunes. Something sexy plz

U know some good dead i bieve


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> https://g.co/kgs/5QEE03


U aint trickin me m8


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2016)

@tyler.durden


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2016)

livin on reds vitamin c and cocaine


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Singlemalt
> 
> Can I get some good dead tunes?
> 
> ...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> livin on reds vitamin c and cocaine


Is that why you have the Bussey avi


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


Arguay the worst album by them. 

Dude I am let down. Serious??? 

@srh88 ur opinion on the album. Any other deadheads maybe bw?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2016)

@StonedFarmer


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Very very dissapointed. Blah do u even furthur bro?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @StonedFarmer


Feels calm again inside. 

Gawd jerry loae it by the mid 80s

I just wanna trip and punch hippies call me a hooker

Imma be free


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Very very dissapointed. Blah do u even furthur bro?


I just brought back rex yesterday


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I just brought back rex yesterday
> View attachment 3723261


Whats the story m8? What ya mean back


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Want one @Aeroknow 

I just got beoughr a bynch 

It tastes kinnda like champagne off aan overpriced outdoor patio set; ) 


That should last 4 min. 

Lol looks for baggy and a dictionary


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2016)

Rex has been spending most of his day and nights at my other pad. My boy is back with daddy here for a couple weeks


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2016)

@StonedFarmer
This is the type of stuff i loved when i was a skater kid


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @StonedFarmer
> This is the type of stuff i loved when i was a skater kid


Id skate with you. 

Im not quite a skater kid BTW. 

I havemt akated once this year. 

This is what i kinda listeb to. And lots of alkaline trip/ lawerence arms/rancid


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Im very very emo. 

I go to raves a lot too. Most amall ones with only 3-70 people. 

Im not there to party as much as music and friends. Tomorrow nigbt is one. Call it a socail Sunday. Ill sell coke to the dj and dance for free and fuxk myself aggressively


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

That song cuts deep


----------



## ovo (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 8, 2016)

Post 1,666. I'm outta here. Sniff you jerks later!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2016)

*http://thebaronvonhennipen.bandcamp.com/track/nickel-beer-lemonade*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2016)

Who needs instruments?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 10, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Who needs instruments?


The scat in the middle. Awesome.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


>


Wow. Your sig. I must have missed something. Not that I am surprised. Sometimes it just makes life simpler when people live down to your expectations.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. Your sig. I must have missed something. Not that I am surprised. Sometimes it just makes life simpler when people live down to your expectations.


I know, man. He just got increasingly incensed the more time he spent failing to convince anyone the Earth was flat. 

He couldn't even turn to his trusty tiny penis for comfort at night because unfortunately it is too tiny to handle.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I know, man. He just got increasingly incensed the more time he spent failing to convince anyone the Earth was flat.
> 
> He couldn't even turn to his trusty tiny penis for comfort at night because unfortunately it is too tiny to handle.


Does he thing other celestial bodies are flat too? Or are they just images on the screen that surrounds Earth? Oh, nevermind. Like I give a fig what he thinks. All sorts of bad ideas floating around today... or maybe they always have been but society used to have the good sense to keep those people in the basement without a computer.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does he thing other celestial bodies are flat too? Or are they just images on the screen that surrounds Earth? Oh, nevermind. Like I give a fig what he thinks. All sorts of bad ideas floating around today... or maybe they always have been but society used to have the good sense to keep those people in the basement without a computer.


A very unusual case indeed. A gay fundamentalist christian (imagine the conflict) who is also a racist antisemitic believer in every conceivable conspiracy theory. The spherical shape of the earth being a conspiracy of our teachers that we failed to question.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 10, 2016)

I thought the "flat earth" thing was just a _gag_ thread....yowza...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## squishbox (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2016)

First song on the new cd


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. Your sig. I must have missed something. Not that I am surprised. Sometimes it just makes life simpler when people live down to your expectations.


I'm glad you are back. I was going through withdrawals.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


Fuck, yeah, Brody Dalle! Oh, Lawdy!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Fuck, yeah, Brody Dalle! Oh, Lawdy!







Love her voice.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)

Cannot fucking wait for tomorrow. Need a day off so bad. 2 million degrees out - feet, and back are killing me. I think I'm finally going to spring for some better boots, then hit up bevmo and pick out some fancy beers. I've been wanting to try a case of those new Grimm Forcefields. Maybe a bottle of Bushmills, too.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

> it's not the right time to be sober
> now the idiots have taken over
> spreading like a social cancer, is there an answer?
> 
> ...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

My broken heart makes me smile.


----------



## ovo (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

ovo said:


>


That hit the spot. (even though he looks like Gollum in that pic)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 14, 2016)

I broke the surface so I can breathe--
I close my eyes so I can see--
I tie my arms to be free..

DON'T YOU EVER SAY I'M FREE!

..She's not breathing!
..She's not moving!
..She's not coming back..

I burn a fire to stay cool..
I burn myself--
I am the fuel..
I never meant to be cruel..

DON'T YOU EVER SAY I'M CRUEL!

..She's not breathing!
..She's not moving!
..She's not coming back!


..Shut the door so I can leave..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I broke the surface so I can breathe--
> I close my eyes so I can see--
> I tie my arms to be free..
> 
> ...







One of Ian's best albums for definite. Great lyrics. You ever heard his first band, Embrace? Pretty sure no one has.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> One of Ian's best albums for definite. Great lyrics. You ever heard his first band, Embrace? Pretty sure no one has.


I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 14, 2016)

So I waited by the phone but that phone never rang,
And I sang so loud so I wouldn't hear the bang;
When the bang never came and I never got the call?
Fuck It! Thank You! I Love You All!

Some are going to say that we're doomed to repeat
all our past mistakes--
Great!
But that's not me,
and even if it was I would always disagree,
Because in the end I always get the better of me.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Johnny fucking Thunders. RIP you glorious bastard.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Gimme some matches.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 14, 2016)

I had a dream I was a Pinworm's sidekick!
My names ODG and I'm a lesser known character!
I had a dream I was a Pinworm's sidekick!
Fighting scrubs on RIU together!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I had a dream I was a Pinworm's sidekick!
> My names ODG and I'm a lesser known character!
> I had a dream I was a Pinworm's sidekick!
> Fighting scrubs on RIU together!


Oh fuck ya, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oh fuck ya, keep 'em coming.


Dunno if you have heard of Sadaharu, but these guys are pretty good.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Dunno if you have heard of Sadaharu, but these guys are pretty good.


Fuck, that was a gooder. Never heard before. I put that shit on my playlist.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Fuck, that was a gooder. Never heard before. I put that shit on my playlist.


Yeah, they're from my hometown. I think they formed in '99 as a punk/noise band. Man, you have like, the best taste in music on this site, I swear.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah, they're from my hometown. I think they formed in '99 as a punk/noise band. Man, you have like, the best taste in music on this site, I swear.


I was just about to say the same thing. Not blowing smoke up your ass either. Fuck, it is refreshing to have someone that gets it for a change. Cheers, my dude.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> First song on the new cd


Not even one god damn like for one of Chevelles new songs?Jesus christ
Whatever! Lol did you guys even listen to
the whole thing?
Cant be just me who thinks it kicks ass


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Not even one god damn like for one of Chevelles new songs?Jesus christ
> Whatever! Lol did you guys even listen to
> the whole thing?
> Cant be just me who thinks it kicks ass







I like this track of theirs. Deftones-ish sounding. Catchy. I've been on more of a hardcore/popcrust kick lately.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I like this track of theirs. Deftones-ish sounding. Catchy. I've been on more of a hardcore/popcrust kick lately.


Yup, song #3 on the new album. It was their first single. It Def kicks ass too


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I like this track of theirs. Deftones-ish sounding. Catchy. I've been on more of a hardcore/popcrust kick lately.


When Chevelle first came out, I liked them immediately. Dude can hit the maynard notes, and the band sort of sounds like the deftones


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> When Chevelle first came out, I liked them immediately. Dude can hit the maynard notes, and the band sort of sounds like the deftones







Everybody needs to believe in something. I believe I'll have another beer.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Everybody needs to believe in something. I believe I'll have another beer.


Lol.
I'm on like....12 or 14 beers so far. Getting shit done!! Salmon opener on saturday 
I believe i'm gonna slay the salmon. When it's on, are you gonna come up this way? A few other rollitupers are gonna.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol.
> I'm on like....12 or 14 beers so far. Getting shit done!! Salmon opener on saturday
> I believe i'm gonna slay the salmon. When it's on, are you gonna come up this way? A few other rollitupers are gonna.


Awe shit bro, that sounds like fun. I don't wanna make any promises, but I think that sounds like a badass time, man. Shred some fishies, grill some meat, get wrecked. Fuck ya.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Awe shit bro, that sounds like fun. I don't wanna make any promises, but I think that sounds like a badass time, man. Shred some fishies, grill some meat, get wrecked. Fuck ya.


We party hard on the river.
Just right down in oroville. It's not that far away(For me ) Come on! Hope to see you


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> We party hard on the river


Awe man, you got me all riled up. I could use a day out with some real growers.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Awe man, you got me all riled up. I could use a day out with some real growers.


I need a god damn break myself. This is my world everyday for the last 2 or so months

FML X infintity. Never ending lol
Saving money by not paying a trimmer but fuck me!!
I bought a boat and don't even have time to go out on the lake lately.
Come up when it's on bro, you won't regret it


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I need a god damn break myself. This is my world everyday for the last 2 or so months
> View attachment 3732414
> FML X infintity. Never ending lol
> Saving money by not paying a trimmer but fuck me!!
> ...


Fuck ya, keep me updated. I have fuck-all going on at the moment. I can tell my boss some bullshit story, he will buy it. Just like he buys my bubble hash (and then brags to his friends about how fire his shit is).


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> My broken heart makes me smile.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 14, 2016)

Rockin' a capella...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2016)

Fuckin' Busta. Mad skills...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2016)

barrythebud said:


> viola boy has new hair cut and new gun !!
> more news next week or less.


Our mods have enough to do without having to babysit and clean up after you. I appreciate you keeping me in your thoughts, but you must find another way to express your affection...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2016)

Great cover...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 18, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I need a god damn break myself. This is my world everyday for the last 2 or so months
> View attachment 3732414
> FML X infintity. Never ending lol
> Saving money by not paying a trimmer but fuck me!!
> ...


Give me a place to grow as well and I'll trim for you.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 18, 2016)

Sucks tyler










Jkjk very neat


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2016)

Jesus. Maybe there_ is_ a god...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Who needs instruments?


this guy..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> this guy..


Holy shit! That is fucking crazy. Mad skills...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Holy shit! That is fucking crazy. Mad skills...


and its ridiculously catchy and i dont even have a clue what hes saying


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 21, 2016)

Amazing guitar storytelling. At 4:55, he brings a young girl to a trance-like orgasm, and I love the incense burning near the pegs. The resemblance to hugh jackman is unfortunate, claws and all...


----------



## Magic Mike (Jul 22, 2016)

Sup dawgs . Started collecting CD's again cause I got a new sound system in my tacoma. MP3's only kick out 180-320 kbps at best compared to CD sound qualities 1400 KBPS so all my mp3's are only 25% sound quality at best.

I knew I would find some cool tracks on here .. Got some distillers, NOFX, bunch of other shit . 

Going to see psychedelic furs in santa cruz tonight, I'm not sure i've ever heard one of their songs, but tickets were free so fuck it. I been liking rancid lately.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 22, 2016)

Magic Mike said:


> Sup dawgs . Started collecting CD's again cause I got a new sound system in my tacoma. MP3's only kick out 180-320 kbps at best compared to CD sound qualities 1400 KBPS so all my mp3's are only 25% sound quality at best.
> 
> I knew I would find some cool tracks on here .. Got some distillers, NOFX, bunch of other shit .
> 
> Going to see psychedelic furs in santa cruz tonight, I'm not sure i've ever heard one of their songs, but tickets were free so fuck it. I been liking rancid lately.


Good price... might be worth it...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 23, 2016)

Hey, @Magic Mike - Good to see you brother. Enjoy the show. Elbow someone in the chest for me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2016)

Ever wonder what happens to the unemployed former Blue Man Group members? And yes, he vapes...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 24, 2016)

Any speculation as to why my Indica-dominant Blue Cheese isn't really getting bushy, and why its limbs are going straight up instead of out? I like it, but it has me thinking a bit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 25, 2016)

I wasn't too impressed until he really got going: playing thirds by hitting two glasses with each hand, and dipping his fingers regularly with blinding speed. Shaking the table for vibrato is also very cool. Enjoy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Any speculation as to why my Indica-dominant Blue Cheese isn't really getting bushy, and why its limbs are going straight up instead of out? I like it, but it has me thinking a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3740695


You have to purchase a real flowering light, HPS is best


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You have to purchase a real flowering light, HPS is best


Bah! Humbug.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 25, 2016)

So, I am kind of dating a pharmacist now. Possibly the coolest thing ever. Met him at the bar last night after the Guttermouth show. He bought me expensive drinks, has great hair - and keys to the pill locker. We decided to hit the beach after last call, ran into these lesbian chicks on extacy playing guitars and they let us hang out by their fire for a couple hours.

(I can't load the video - https://youtu.be/fh7HCJYZfhM)

One of them had a really cool Joe Strummer tattoo. I don't remember how I got back to my hotel room. Anybody wanna buy some K-Pins?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 26, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> So, I am kind of dating a pharmacist now. Possibly the coolest thing ever. Met him at the bar last night after the Guttermouth show. He bought me expensive drinks, has great hair - and keys to the pill locker. We decided to hit the beach after last call, ran into these lesbian chicks on extacy playing guitars and they let us hang out by their fire for a couple hours.
> 
> (I can't load the video - https://youtu.be/fh7HCJYZfhM)
> 
> One of them had a really cool Joe Strummer tattoo. I don't remember how I got back to my hotel room. Anybody wanna buy some K-Pins?


Awesome, man! Happy for you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

Since not all of you go into politics, I will repost this...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Since not all of you go into politics, I will repost this...


Doesn't show?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> So, I am kind of dating a pharmacist now. Possibly the coolest thing ever. Met him at the bar last night after the Guttermouth show. He bought me expensive drinks, has great hair - and keys to the pill locker. We decided to hit the beach after last call, ran into these lesbian chicks on extacy playing guitars and they let us hang out by their fire for a couple hours.
> 
> (I can't load the video - https://youtu.be/fh7HCJYZfhM)
> 
> One of them had a really cool Joe Strummer tattoo. I don't remember how I got back to my hotel room. Anybody wanna buy some K-Pins?


does he know you are THE pinworm? i bet he does. its hard not to recognize greatness


----------



## ovo (Jul 29, 2016)

time to go to work tgif.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 30, 2016)

Here is one of my favorite violinists, Itzahk Perlman, playing the theme from Schindler's List. The piece was written for him by John Williams (composer of the music of star wars, superman, ET, Indiana Jones, Close Encounters, etc.), who is also conducting. This is one of my favorite pieces to play for people. Very moving, enjoy...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 30, 2016)

Take me home, sweet west bank. 
Big women. Stinky's peepshow. 
Boobzilla flattens out Dick Tokyo. 
Let's go...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 30, 2016)

Out of a LONG list of guitarists, Andy is still my fav. Jammin' on the harp guitar as only he can...

2:30 in is where the jam begins -


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


>


I fucking love that tune, I thought I was the only person to have heard it for years, my age I mean cos that scene was a good 6 years before my time, but I've heard it 3 times now in the last week, from a car going past and coming from someone's garden the other day when it was hot and now here, after only ever hearing my copy for all that time. Weird.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> So, I am kind of dating a pharmacist now. Possibly the coolest thing ever. Met him at the bar last night after the Guttermouth show. He bought me expensive drinks, has great hair - and keys to the pill locker. We decided to hit the beach after last call, ran into these lesbian chicks on extacy playing guitars and they let us hang out by their fire for a couple hours.
> 
> (I can't load the video - https://youtu.be/fh7HCJYZfhM)
> 
> One of them had a really cool Joe Strummer tattoo. I don't remember how I got back to my hotel room. Anybody wanna buy some K-Pins?


I'd like to be the meat in that lesbian clamwich.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

Betcha don't know this one. RIP, Phife...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> So, I am kind of dating a pharmacist now. Possibly the coolest thing ever. Met him at the bar last night after the Guttermouth show. He bought me expensive drinks, has great hair - and keys to the pill locker. We decided to hit the beach after last call, ran into these lesbian chicks on extacy playing guitars and they let us hang out by their fire for a couple hours.
> 
> (I can't load the video - https://youtu.be/fh7HCJYZfhM)
> 
> One of them had a really cool Joe Strummer tattoo. I don't remember how I got back to my hotel room. Anybody wanna buy some K-Pins?


Kudos, Pin. He sounds dreamy. Cool video, it would be nice if someone would teach those ladies a third chord


----------



## ovo (Aug 1, 2016)

@HeatlessBBQ@DaSprout


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2016)

ovo said:


> @HeatlessBBQ@DaSprout


*I FUCKING LOVE YOU SO MUCH !!!!*


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 1, 2016)

If you're not a fan of pretty heavy stuff, this one isn't for you.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

ovo said:


> @HeatlessBBQ@DaSprout


Holy shit! His music is good again, like the SC days. Is he back on heroin, or what?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 2, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/da-dank-dee-jay/shummer-shandy-mix-2016

https://soundcloud.com/da-dank-dee-jay/shummer-shandy-mix-2016



> https://soundcloud.com/da-dank-dee-jay/shummer-shandy-mix-2016


----------



## ovo (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

@Diabolical666


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


>


Oh yeah
Gotta play that again


----------



## Steve French (Aug 6, 2016)

Hows about that eh


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

I think i might have played this bad ass motherfuckin video a couple months ago.

Slayer still kicking assholes


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

RIP theexpress


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 11, 2016)

So sick from the drink, I need home for a rest.
@Steve French


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 11, 2016)

de-*dick*-ated to @srh88 love you bro


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 11, 2016)

^^ ::Liked::


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 11, 2016)

I have seen Kye Smith naked before. Glorious. Thanks for all the free shit @pee Records !!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2016)

this is hilarious


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 12, 2016)

opportunity be knockin


----------



## Steve French (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 12, 2016)

Steve French said:


>


come drink with me... I already put @srh88 to sleep trying to hang with me lol


----------



## Steve French (Aug 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> come drink with me... I already put @srh88 to sleep trying to hang with me lol


Shits weak


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> come drink with me... I already put @srh88 to sleep trying to hang with me lol


sooo much vodka.. so little apple juice


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 14, 2016)

My downstairs bathroom has turned into a pollen collection station.

 

I hit a bunch of branches this morning. Should have a few new crosses to play with around harvest.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3757583
> View attachment 3757584
> 
> My downstairs bathroom has turned into a pollen collection station.
> ...


Nice dude
What strain is the pollen from?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice dude
> What strain is the pollen from?


The male in the pic is a Dragonfruit. The stuff in the case is from a St. Lucia F2 - a really nice landrace that I picked up from Singlemalt.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

@.Pinworm. 

The new Album. Im digging song two "give it up"


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 15, 2016)

Breakfast peeshes.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2016)

@tyler.durden


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> @tyler.durden


Awesome, Hooka! It's like Blues Traveler meets Kung Fu meets Shakti


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 18, 2016)

New Descendents. Totally worth the 7 year wait.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 20, 2016)

Professor P's Blisterfist is showing some pre-flowers. Really healthy looking shoots. Will def be picking up some of his other stuff.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

Australia punk scene iz exploding. 

They have a ton of cool bands playing this month and next. Wish I was there, jeff rosenstock n the flying so high o's would be a real shitface time


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

Pop punk** 

Nothing to scary


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Where you bane .pin.?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2016)

My kids boyfriend is best friends with a certain popular band from Santa Barbara, who happen to be really good friends with slightly stoopid. My kid has hung out with most of the band, and said I should totally cruise down that way when they are playing the bowl together again. I might just have to jump and make the trip.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 20, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 20, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>







How about that Bro-hymn?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> How about that Bro-hymn?


. Gonna listen to it now
Here:


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 20, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Never heard of them. Gonna listen to it now
> Here:


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> How about that Bro-hymn?


I'm lame dude, and hammered! Lol. I remember now


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 21, 2016)

The absolute best kiddie punk album ever! Every song is bad ass


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

RIP - Tony sly. All my love out to Fiona and Kiera. I still think about you guys everyday.
"One million words cannot describe how it feels, to know your love."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

@bluntmassa1


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @bluntmassa1


LOL.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

I miss @Trousers


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Frank Turner shreds in this one. @31:24


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 21, 2016)

Schpudding time children!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @bluntmassa1


@Unclebaldrick


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> @Unclebaldrick


That's not even a real thing. You just filmed that in your garage using neighborhood kids.


Chicken.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cooler, partly cloudy today


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


>


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


Pound for pound my favorite band ever.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Pound for pound my favorite band ever.


Word


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Pound for pound my favorite band ever.


I would fit right in at that hippy fest on the 70 with you bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Pound for pound my favorite band ever.


You know though,
I would have to say the beatles. I listen to them recently and just about cry cause of my mom


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You know though,
> I would have to say the beatles. I listen to them recently and just about cry cause of my mom


Yeah. They're on the list also.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2016)

I grew up in hippieville. The santacruzmountains in the early 70's
My mother was such an awesome hippie mother


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2016)

These guys are from my old backyard on hihn rd.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> These guys are from my old backyard on hihn rd.


Fuck yeah. Love the Santa cruz mountains and the doobies!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2016)

Fuckin tricky dick


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


one of my all time favorites..


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> one of my all time favorites..


I bet none of you guys could be stupid enough like me to try and karaoke stairway to heaven lol. I Fucking bombed. It's hard!!! Some fat lady came up to me afterwards and said "why did you do that?".
When it was my turn next, i fucking killed it with this other plant tune




She kept looking at me while i was singing and kept shaking her head up and down saying yesssss over and over 

Later on that same night i did welcome to the jungle. Fuckin nailed that one too(i think).


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2016)

I fucking miss these guys













Rip Cliff


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 30, 2016)

Eating mandarin oranges and trolling the /b/ boards. Mine is a complex and fulfilling life.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 30, 2016)

I often listen to Mcferrin while I meditate, especially his Circle Songs and Beyond Words albums. There's no lyrics, so the left, analytical half of my brain is completely relaxed. This allows me to go deeper. Here's Circle Song 6, my fav...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 31, 2016)

Some Strawberry Sour D that turned out yummy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3769835
> 
> Some Strawberry Sour D that turned out yummy.


If you loved me you would have PMed me some.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 31, 2016)

Got invited to Riotfest. I'm pumped. 2 days of shitty music, $13 beers, and 200 degree heat. Perfect lineup this year, too - it's gonna be gnarly. I'm rolling a buttload of joints to pass out in between sets.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm really liking this... Not sure if it fits here. Got a new phone and it lets me post videos!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


>


Such a great album...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 1, 2016)

There is nothing more liberating than pissing out of a moving vehicle's window, doing 90 on the freeway.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 2, 2016)

Jah will be waiting.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 2, 2016)

Love these dudes.

@tyler.durden


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 2, 2016)

Lil dwarves for breakfast!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 2, 2016)

Kill post, Eltom. Fucking love the Dwarves.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 2, 2016)

Cop. Cook. Draw. Ahhhhhhh...


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 2, 2016)

Dwarves kick ass. One of my favorite bands. Plus blag is a nice fucking dude.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 2, 2016)

Blag just wants to fuck, eat, and fuck you up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Love these dudes.
> 
> @tyler.durden


Nice voice, unusual instrumentation  I love Tiny Desk Concerts, here's my favorite so far. I love Merrill...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 3, 2016)

Fucking LOVE Reggie. He's so crazy, and his shit's so catchy...

Starts 1 minute in -


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice voice, unusual instrumentation  I love Tiny Desk Concerts, here's my favorite so far. I love Merrill...


I like her style.

Last brass band one from me, I promise:






The tuba player gets all the tail, obv.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 3, 2016)

Wait, this one though:


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I like her style.
> 
> Last brass band one from me, I promise:
> 
> ...


Nice Bach Fugue! We play that one a lot. Those guys are tight as hell, amazing that they all memorized their parts. Kick ass...


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Sep 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


>


Rotfl why did you post that ?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 3, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Rotfl why did you post that ?


I love that song. Reminds me of my early childhood tbh.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I love that song. Reminds me of my early childhood tbh.


Nice cover, more electric piano...


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 4, 2016)

Most people hate the Mentors but fuck it. I'm down.









Enjoy


----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Most people hate the Mentors but fuck it. I'm down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smh

its just not for me.


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 4, 2016)

lokie said:


> smh
> 
> its just not for me.



How bout a sammich?


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 4, 2016)

Some dessert...


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 4, 2016)

She's such an angel!!!


----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> How bout a sammich?








Its the best I can do on short notice. My chef is out of town for a few days.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

thank you life for slappng me right in the mouth when this popped up in my recommened youtube vids


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

Talented brotato


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thank you life for slappng me right in the mouth when this popped up in my recommened youtube vids


and then thank van halen for whenever i think im slackin




see now all my flavors are guaranteed to satisfy


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 6, 2016)

I haven't been into Em's shit for years now, but no doubt he's still a lyrical genius as evidenced by this a capella freestyle cypher. Fuck, no one like him...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 7, 2016)

Love this song, and this man...


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice cover


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 8, 2016)

One more..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2016)

This video is bullshit....


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2016)

Someone might have already posted this. If so, sorry


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 13, 2016)

Riot fest was a blast. Managed to catch Nofx, Descendents, Leftover Crack, and a few others. Spent most of the time raising hell in the beer tent. By the second day I was completely shredded. Broke my finger in two places and then Dave gave me strep.

Slept the entire way home. My boss left me a message on the machine telling me not to bother coming in to work anymore. Woops. 

@UncleBuck - sorry for flaking. I'll make it up somehow.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 14, 2016)

Some NewFX for breakfast.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 15, 2016)

I miss the Vandals.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 16, 2016)

New Ghost music vid.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2016)

@Singlemalt ..been listening to this concert and thought youd like it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> @Singlemalt ..been listening to this concert and thought youd like it


Thank you, looks to be fine.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2016)

I've given up hope that the new album will every be released. Fuck you, Maynard. You suck...








Just kidding, I love you so much...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 17, 2016)

Was never a huge deftones fan but the new album with Jerry Cantrell seem ok


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 18, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Was never a huge deftones fan but the new album with Jerry Cantrell seem ok


Thats kinda funny, because i'm a huge Deftones fan and i'm not really into their new cd 
Only a couple decent songs imo. And the one you posted is one of them. I'm sure it will grow on me a little though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2016)

I can't shock my monkey anymore, he's always expecting it...


----------



## ovo (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2016)

Pretty sure i'm the first to post some LP on this thread


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2016)

@Diabolical666


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm blown away by this dude. This is an amazing Tool cover: he gets ALL the toolesque quirky time changes, and his voice and intonation are awesome (including Maynard's long-ass scream and 6:05). Kids, see what you can accomplish if you put down the xbox for a few hours? Really great job...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)

Pretty gnarly doc. I've never seen someone drink heroin from a fire hose before. Plus points if you make it through the first song...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)

@Blue Wizard - We should start an iPhone band. Do nothing but Japanese speed metal covers.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)

Can't seem to stfu tonight. Something pretty for a change?


----------



## lokie (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)

@tyler.durden - are you strictly a classical player, or do you dig playing some of the folky stuff like this, too? I'd love to pick your brain. Are you on ninjam.com, yet? I'm on there as Vag_Discharge, with an acoustic 6 string (and pro mic'd drum kit) if you ever wanna kick it live, or toss tracks back and forth...


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @tyler.durden - are you strictly a classical player, or do you dig playing some of the folky stuff like this, too? I'd love to pick your brain. Are you on ninjam.com, yet? I'm on there as Vag_Discharge, with an acoustic 6 string (and pro mic'd drum kit) if you ever wanna kick it live, or toss tracks back and forth...


I'm really only play classical, but I can sight read really any genre of music well. We do a lot of pop tunes on gigs on which I simply play a the melody straight forward, with perhaps the tiniest bit of improv. I can play Celtic music, folk, country (god forbid) or anything else so long as my part is written out (in treble clef notes, not tabs). This ninjam.com seems interesting, I can't really envision what it would be like to jam with the measures long latency they describe - 

Latency in NINJAM is measured in measures, and that's what makes it interesting. 

The NINJAM client records and streams synchronized intervals of music between participants. Just as the interval finishes recording, it begins playing on everyone else's client. So when you play through an interval, you're playing along with the previous interval of everybody else, and they're playing along with your previous interval. If this sounds pretty bizarre, it sort of is, until you get used to it, then it becomes pretty natural. In many ways, it can be more forgiving than a normal jam, because mistakes propagate differently. 

That must be a real mind fuck! Do you find it workable, and do you really get used to it? I gotta get some sleep, But I'll check it out further in the afternoon...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)

I tried to get used to the open stream, and it is sort of like they said. You _can_, but it takes away something at the same time. It's like jamming with an echo or something, reverb'd, lol. But, I really like how there is an option to Private Stream. 

Like, I would record a 1/4 beat, and lay fills on top, dick around with the rhythm, and then fire it off to you. Whenever you caught it, you could lay something down on top of it, and send it back, and we would just layer until we had something that sounded decent. Idk, I just like being able to hook up with anyone at anytime day or night who is ready to fuck around. Sometimes you run into people who can really inspire you to take it up a notch, or slow your roll completely. 

Idk, I've seen quite a few bands get started this way. Some releasing albums together, without ever even meeting eachother in real life. PERFECT for someone who needs to be stationary at the grow spot all year.

Get some sleep, bro. And, if you are ever down to fuck around, I'll shoot you the rest of my info! <3







Now let's hear that cover again with some fuckin' horns!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)

The beautiful and talented Mis. Brody Dalle. What I wouldn't give to have a voice like hers.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2016)

Can't believe you guys forgot about


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 24, 2016)

oh shit!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2016)

@Pinworm
You thinking about going to the aftershock show on my birthday? I am


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 24, 2016)

Killer line-up. That's my b-day too! Just might have to go check it out.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Killer line-up. That's my b-day too! Just might have to go check it out.


As long as I miss disturbed! I fucking hate that singer.
I fucking hate that dipshit so fucking bad!
Hate


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 24, 2016)

22nd, and yeah, fuck Disturbed. They call that random wanking and screaming music?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> 22nd, and yeah, fuck Disturbed. They call that random wanking and screaming music?


Omg! Yeah buddy!

Holy shit! Me and Pinny same bday 

I saw that dick head when they opened for godsmack/STP in san jose(i think) amd i was like wtf? This dude tries way too fucking hard.

Came out in a fucking staight jacket and shit. Lame.

He aint no maynard


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> 22nd, and yeah, fuck Disturbed. They call that random wanking and screaming music?


Dude

We share the same B day as Christopher Lloyd and Shaggy.

My daughter hung out with C. Lloyd at her uncles studio in SB. He was there doing some voice overs. She said he was very weird. She meets all kinds of heads. So jealous but happy


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 24, 2016)

That is rad. Dude, @Blue Wizard has the same bday too! Birthday buds!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> That is rad. Dude, @Blue Wizard has the same bday too! Birthday buds!


Dude, I dunno about you, but i haven't met too many peeps with our birthday.

The only other i can remember was an old work partner of mine. We were working together framing/hanging board for about a month, getting along killer. He out of the blue said one day "whats your bday". I was like wtf? 10/22. Guess what his bday was. Trippy shit man


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2016)

3 way party!


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice lil tune!


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 24, 2016)

One more...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 24, 2016)

FUCK YA! Cramps fuck the world.


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 24, 2016)

FUCKEN awesome!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2016)

Playing my baby grand cause I gotta get new strings for my giiitar.....some hotel Cali and some lynyrd skynyrd...been playing piano since a young dirty butthole


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 24, 2016)

Speackin of buttholes..


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 25, 2016)

Fuck I can't sleep...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)

youtube rabbit hole find.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

this is pretty awesome.. piano beatboxing lol


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Playing my baby grand cause I gotta get new strings for my giiitar.....some hotel Cali and some lynyrd skynyrd...been playing piano since a young dirty butthole


get the d'addario 3 packs and load up on them.. they are a good deal. electric .009's were like 9 bucks if i remember right. acoustic were like 11 or 12 i think.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 27, 2016)

Good morn'


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 27, 2016)

Best cover..


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Sep 27, 2016)

U have ahn


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 27, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> U have ahn


you mad bro?

there's a dick for that...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 28, 2016)

My FUCKEN jam..


----------



## twostrokenut (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 30, 2016)

I prefer younger a stza, but leftover is still cool.


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 30, 2016)

I hate scabies...


----------



## twostrokenut (Sep 30, 2016)

Sofa king punk


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice, Eltom. Fucking love Choking Victim. Star Fucking Hipsters is another one of his underated side projects. Saw them play with Weak Teeth like 3 months ago. Scary as fuck live.






What about some Rancid?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 1, 2016)

-







----War haka-----
*Keep it hot.* I am a strand in the web, of the universe, of the thread. What I do to myself, so I do to everyone else. We're all part of a web, burn and fall with the rise and the ebb. Damage you do to me, also lies on the roots of the tree. *Keep it hot....*


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 1, 2016)

RIP - Tony Sly 

You taught me how to be a decent human being. You were a beautiful and great singer, song writer and father. Miss you so fucking much, dude. I owe you, eternally.

All my love goes out to Brigette, Kiera, and Fiona. I miss and think about you guys every day...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 1, 2016)

for tony....


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 1, 2016)

> I can't even think of words to match the way I'm feeling
> I don't even think a book could say enough for you
> I can only try my best, to put it in a song I guess
> You try to speak, I know you tell the truth
> ...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 1, 2016)

You cry out in your sleep
All my failings exposed
And there's a taste in my mouth
As desperation takes hold
Just that something so good just can't function no more


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 1, 2016)

How's ya shit hangin motherfuckers? Mine's off to the left.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 1, 2016)

Strawberry blunt, some tincture, and some Witcher 3. Relaxing my bones.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 1, 2016)

@Bob Zmuda
3 salmon today for me up in redbluff.  not a great year at all bro.
But i still get em. Wanna go? You need chest high wadders


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bob Zmuda
> 3 salmon today for me up in redbluff.  not a great year at all bro.
> But i still get em. Wanna go? You need chest high wadders


I have the waders. When you thinking of going again? Next weekend?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have the waders. When you thinking of going again? Next weekend?


I usually don't fish there on the weekends, but i will again next weekend if you're coming for sure! You can camp right on the river. My buddies from san diego are there right now.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 2, 2016)

Ugh ilove thia band


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 6, 2016)

I think one of these dudes may be Maynard James Keenan. Where's that album, fucker?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2016)

Ethereal...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 7, 2016)

Withhold the expression


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


>


Awesome. Too short, what a tease. Remember Jaco? Such a badass. Fretless, too...


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome. Too short, what a tease. Remember Jaco? Such a badass...


Yes. This is like the moment of Tull gasping for air in Aqualung; decelerated for 4 mins.


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 9, 2016)

New NOFX album just dropped. Soooooo fucking good. Had it on repeat all last night, and all this morning.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2016)

Probably my fav favourite lawerence arms album.

Somg I am undecided.


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 10, 2016)

Freight trains..


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


@srh88 
People don't lie on the internet bro. (I don't at least. In fact I feel I say too much most the time)


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @srh88
> People don't lie on the internet bro. (I don't at least. In fact I feel I say too much most the time)


the internets is some serious shit man!. lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Freight trains..


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


Don't mean to keep contaminating your thread with soft stuff bro. 
Today it's 311 radio on pandora. Liquored up and getting shit done.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Don't mean to keep contaminating your thread with soft stuff bro.
> Today it's 311 radio on pandora. Liquored up and getting shit done.


Not even, bro. I like your taste. Couple more weeks until that show. You still planning on going?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Not even, bro. I like your taste. Couple more weeks until that show. You still planning on going?


I want to so fucking bad. Not sure yet though. You?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I want to so fucking bad. Not sure yet though. You?


Same here. I don't know if my kid is still planning on seeing her aunt that week or not. I still have a shit ton of stuff to clean up at the grow site, too. I'm going to try and recycle my dirt this season. I spent way too much this year.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Same here. I don't know if my kid is still planning on seeing her aunt that week or not. I still have a shit ton of stuff to clean up at the grow site, too. I'm going to try and recycle my dirt this season. I spent way too much this year.


I recycled and amended for the first time ever. I got an added pound on my usual indoor pull. So I recycled and amended for this round too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Not even, bro. I like your taste. Couple more weeks until that show. You still planning on going?


Fuck it i'm going!
I threw out the invite when we posted about it last.....I got 4 of my buddies going
http://aftershockconcert.com/lineup/

Lets do it for our bday bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Same here. I don't know if my kid is still planning on seeing her aunt that week or not. I still have a shit ton of stuff to clean up at the grow site, too. I'm going to try and recycle my dirt this season. I spent way too much this year.


$182 bucks a pop. Do you know how to score them cheaper? I'm buying 6 of them tomorrow.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> $182 bucks a pop. Do you know how to score them cheaper? I'm buying 6 of them tomorrow.


Your avi is seriously freaking me out...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I recycled and amended for the first time ever. I got an added pound on my usual indoor pull. So I recycled and amended for this round too.


I was thinking some bone, kelp, and alfalfa meal, lime, and azomite. What sort of mix do you use?


Aeroknow said:


> $182 bucks a pop. Do you know how to score them cheaper? I'm buying 6 of them tomorrow.


Friend of mine told me he has 3 vip vinyls left, but he wants way too much for them. I don't think there is any _legit _way to get tix any cheaper this late, unless someone is scalping them at the door.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>









> I first heard Frank say
> He wanted to dress like Faye Wray
> I wanted that too but what could I do
> In junior high school in LA?
> ...


Thought of you...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I was thinking some bone, kelp, and alfalfa meal, lime, and azomite. What sort of mix do you use?
> 
> Friend of mine told me he has 3 vip vinyls left, but he wants way too much for them. I don't think there is any _legit _way to get tix any cheaper this late, unless someone is scalping them at the door.


I amended with lime, worm castings, crab shell meal and azomite. 

Kept my same usual nutrient regimen.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I amended with lime, worm castings, crab shell meal and azomite.
> 
> Kept my same usual nutrient regimen.


Nice and simple. Thanks, duder. Gonna have to bug you for the measurements when I get a chance.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 12, 2016)

I like the music in here. Sont kins me im in the corner crying


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I was thinking some bone, kelp, and alfalfa meal, lime, and azomite. What sort of mix do you use?
> 
> Friend of mine told me he has 3 vip vinyls left, but he wants way too much for them. I don't think there is any _legit _way to get tix any cheaper this late, unless someone is scalping them at the door.


Too bad Chevelle isn't playing saturday also 
But that's alright. My b-day is gonna be killer
 
I need to find someone on craigslist with the cheaper Sat only tickets.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I amended with lime, worm castings, crab shell meal and azomite.
> 
> Kept my same usual nutrient regimen.


I've been killing it with vermisoil in some of my setups. It's a light peat and
Coco based soil that has all kinds of goodies in it.


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 12, 2016)

Dance party


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Thought of you...


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 12, 2016)

Blah blah blah


----------



## ovo (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

ovo said:


>


He must be back on H. He always sounds the best when he is fucked up. "Enormous balloons" Fuck ya...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 13, 2016)

@.Pinworm. 

I don't think we're going to be going to the aftershock after all now 
Between my buddies outdoor crop, price of tickets and other lame reasons, everyone who said yes to me the other night is flaking on me. Everyone I know is an old pussy nowadays. I am too i guess. I would have never let this show pass me by 5 yrs ago.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @.Pinworm.
> 
> I don't think we're going to be going to the aftershock after all now
> Between my buddies outdoor crop, price of tickets and other lame reasons, everyone who said yes to me the other night is flaking on me. Everyone I know is an old pussy nowadays. I am too i guess. I would have never let this show pass me by 5 yrs ago.


Babe, I know the feeling. I went to Riot Fest a month or so ago, and it took *everything* I had left in me. We ran the beer tent for 2 days straight. I broke my finger in the pit during NOFX and my friend gave me strep throat. I was a wreck for an entire week afterwards. I am almost 35 fucking years old, and punk rock is a young man's game. 

Maybe instead of the show, we can call @Blue Wizard , and meet up for a chill session at Gallager's Pub or something, shoot some pool. Or maybe do some bait casting somewhere. Either way, the first ten rounds are on me...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

@Aeroknow the theme song...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @Aeroknow the theme song...


That is me for sure! I'm starting to think I'm gonna be paying for all the yardwork I just got done doing. I'm pretty sure I jacked my back again. I'm fucked. I've been having a hard time sleeping. Very hard getting in and out of the hottub too

I tell you one thing I will not fail at doing. That is our annual crab/rockfish potluck trip we do the tuesday before turkeyday. Last year we didn't because the crab closure. Can't wait for that bro. It's like an episode of drunken deadliest catch.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> That is me for sure! I'm starting to think I'm gonna be paying for all the yardwork I just got done doing. I'm pretty sure I jacked my back again. I'm fucked. I've been having a hard time sleeping. Very hard getting in and out of the hottub too
> 
> I tell you one thing I will not fail at doing. That is our annual crab/rockfish potluck trip we do the tuesday before turkeyday. Last year we didn't because the crab closure. Can't wait for that bro. It's like an episode of drunken deadliest catch.


Bring it on. I'll murder a batch of crawdads. Pinch a tail, suck a head. It's *all *bueno.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Goddamn, her voice. It's intimidating af.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Bring it on. I'll murder a batch of crawdads. Pinch a tail, suck a head. It's *all *bueno.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2016)

kicking it way past my time


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 17, 2016)

I still really miss you, man. RIP...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 17, 2016)

crawling outta cave and goin to concert friday ~


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> crawling outta cave and goin to concert friday ~


Who is all playing?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

Fuck you, Tony Sly. I promised my self that I wasn't going to cry anymore this month.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


>


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

@Singlemalt


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Mike hates bees. lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Oi, ya suffer.... @Steve French


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Who is all playing?


Dean far as i know.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

ahhhhh, [email protected] touch me, I am sick


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>







Oh well, a touch of grey. It kind of suits me anyway. Why am I so complicated?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oh well, a touch of grey. It kind of suits me anyway. Why am I so complicated?


Good tune and a good video, as well. (Skeletons)

I'm eating wheat toast with some honey and fruit jam.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Good tune and a good video, as well. (Skeletons)
> 
> I'm eating wheat toast with some honey and fruit jam.


That sounds delicious. You are a gentleman among men.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> That sounds delicious. You are a genitalman among men.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


>


You are one exceedingly bright Sir, and I respect your grammar and spelling. As well as you your most illustrious dining accouterment, my bearded fellow.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You are one exceedingly bright Sir, and I respect your grammar and spelling. As well as you your most illustrious dining accouterment, my bearded fellow.


Quite....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Mike hates bees. lol


I just watched that a couple days ago. Mike running around in that skirt lol


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 19, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Who is all playing?


The Deaner, also the meat puppets , ..........


----------



## ovo (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>




Every single song on that album is killer, as is every song on every album after


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2016)

@tyler.durden 
They definately have gotten slower over the years, starting with that make yourself album. Before that they were definately more punk, but also def very unique with the turntables
It's ok to get slower over the years. At least i try to convince myself of that lol.
Here's a goodie from one of their newer albums




Here's them still being fast on another newer album though


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @tyler.durden
> They definately have gotten slower over the years, starting with that make yourself album. Before that they were definately more punk, but also def very unique with the turntables
> It's ok to get slower over the years. At least i try to convince myself of that lol.
> Here's a goodie from one of their newer albums
> ...


Nice. Thanks for turning me onto these guys. I downloaded their discography, and have been listening to them ever since...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 21, 2016)

Happy Friday


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 21, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice. Thanks for turning me onto these guys. I downloaded their discography, and have been listening to them ever since...


Ho is it possible for you to just be getting into incubus now...?...this theyr first hit that really put them on the map


----------



## ovo (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2016)

Even better than his white stripes shit. I think we're all at our best after divorce...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm trimming to Korn. These guys are so fun...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2016)

Damn, they sound good live -


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2016)

‘Let me know the way before there’s Hell to pay, just give me room to lay the law and let me go.
I’ve gotta make a play, to make my lover stay. What would an angel say? The Devil wants to know…’

Love her.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2016)

@CannabisNerd 
Them hits got me kinda high


----------



## ovo (Oct 28, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/acoustic.823992/page-20#post-13083796


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 28, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @CannabisNerd
> Them hits got me kinda high


Gonna have to make them bad boys commercial  love me some dabs !


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 30, 2016)

He's Baaaaack!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 30, 2016)

Beck always was ahead of his time


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 30, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Beck always was ahead of his time


He's a genius. Check out this solo concert he put on for BBC. He plays a a variety of acoustic instruments, and his voice sounds really good (for Beck, anyway). Enjoy!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 30, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> He's a genius. Check out this solo concert he put on for BBC. He plays a a variety of acoustic instruments, and his voice sounds really good (for Beck, anyway). Enjoy!


Beck does kick ass, was a sad day when he passed


----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 30, 2016)

CannabisNerd said:


> Beck does kick ass, was a sad day when he passed


??? Beck is not dead. That was Prince, lol. They are both tiny genius musicians...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 30, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> ??? Beck is not dead. That was Prince, lol. They are both tiny genius musicians...


You didn't hear? He passed away this morning RIP


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## CannabisNerd (Oct 30, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> ??? Beck is not dead. That was Prince, lol. They are both tiny genius musicians...


Oh, gtfo lol. I seriously thought he died in like the 90s ? Maybe I'm thinking of the gin blossoms singer haha


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 31, 2016)

Cant listen to DMB without playing these


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 1, 2016)

Liking this new chevelle song, really cool base line


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 4, 2016)

listening to 40oz to freedom.. 
been a while since i had a few beers smoked a couple joints and listened to this album all the way through.. glad i found the time...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> listening to 40oz to freedom..
> been a while since i had a few beers smoked a couple joints and listened to this album all the way through.. glad i found the time...


They used to do free concerts in Chico.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2016)

This video has 1.5 billion hits. Fuck. Don't listen to it, 'cause it sucks. I had to post it just so you could confirm the views. 5.6 million liked it, 221k did not. Maybe Trump _does_ have a shot...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> They used to do free concerts in Chico.


Can't believe i never did see Sublime live when I had the chance 
Seen Slightly Stoopid down in Chico a few yrs ago though


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)

Might as well post this one again


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)

Shit, might as well


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2016)

This song seems to become more and more relevant every year




And just because that album was great shit


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2016)

I hate pathos


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2016)

I should just play god and shoot you myself...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 7, 2016)

Wait for it...don't fuck with maynard, he'll choke you then Hump you the rest of the song


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 22, 2016)

Fuck Trump'murica!


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Damn the tassels are to short. With pasties your tassels have to be, 'of a length' to get the right swing LOL otherwise pretty darn good.


----------



## ovo (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Nov 27, 2016)

> Turn like a wheel inside a wheel


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2016)

Free pin


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Dec 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


>


that's funny that a girl is covering that song......cuz.......welll......im sure you get the joke so .... yea!! great band


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2016)

I am seriously in love with this guy. Can't get enough Lil Dicky...









Can he freestyle? Yes he can!


----------



## ovo (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 4, 2016)

I had to jam this tonight and it made me think of @Unclebaldrick 




hope you and the lil one are doing good buddy.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 4, 2016)

Was downtown last night n some dude started talkin shit to my buddy so I coldcocked him like a bitch 6.2" n hit the ground like a tree arms all spazzing lol surprisingly none of his buddies stepped up after ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2016)

Still really miss you, bro...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 5, 2016)

He kills it here


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Indacouch (Dec 5, 2016)

@tyler.durden my fav lil dicky


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

I heard ol Gordy is back tearing it up on tour right now eh


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I heard ol Gordy is back tearing it up on tour right now eh


heres a concert im not going to miss. march
http://www.thegarden.com/events/2017/march/eric-clapton.html


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> heres a concert im not going to miss. march
> http://www.thegarden.com/events/2017/march/eric-clapton.html


Oh fuck yeah dude. Don't miss that shit. Awesome


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh fuck yeah dude. Don't miss that shit. Awesome


I've seen him before.. back when cream did their reunion and just him once.. still plays amazing


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I've seen him before.. back when cream did their reunion and just him once.. still plays amazing


Does he bust out acoustic stuff?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 10, 2016)

I just have to see these guys someday.

Susan has one sexy voice .


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Does he bust out acoustic stuff?


When I seen him solo yeah


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2016)

@curious2garden ~ challah babe!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @curious2garden ~ challah babe!


why does a few people on this site not wanting to talk to you anymore... upset you so much?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2016)

This is the coolest music vid ever...


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2016)

This artist haz loads of talent.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 14, 2016)

They played near here last month and I missed it.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> This is the coolest music vid ever...


LOL bobsledding to the valley, regression to the mean ha!
( PS this could also serve in the fuck the police thread, right?)

I loved this one:





I must apologize to pinny for this desecration of his thread ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2016)

German disco is a bobsled ride to the lowest musical denominator! I loved this as a sort of simplest possible disco hit. The lyrics carry the same Zen "profound message" convincingly served as irrelevant prattle.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 15, 2016)

@Pinworm _*Notice Me Senpai!*_

_*



*_


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2016)

Love this dialog, I've been there so many times...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## danbridge (Dec 29, 2016)

I do an atomic squat just before I dump a massive log of shit into the toilet.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

this guy is trip and a half. \

beautiful lyrics to a standard set of chords, i luv it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

I put my deck of cards into loving music 

love this band omg


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

I saw jeff live and I just missed his imprompru concwer, cwet


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

i switch genres quick

but this song is dope


----------



## ovo (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

Idk why butthis poppes up on myyoutube so I wiatledalong

My atomach hurts like a junkie needing a fix





Ya sf is on that bad musix trend atm

Up nexttho is stellar


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

Sitting at his crib smokin swishers


I qill say dont use kids

Drugs are the devilaway into a womens sacred parts. 
.i am totally sober and never even srink alcohol  

Can someone hold this kis I got aome come to snoet and the littlw shit teyingto steal.

Rule #3 dont ateal from sf

Likw yo tyingyhia kid to a tree seema ok qirh me


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2016)

Pinworm. wtf?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Pinworm. wtf?


 Aw man I heard this once on the German radio (had a BMW back then) circa '99. That odd arpeggio stayed in my head all these years.


----------



## twostrokenut (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 1, 2017)

@Blue Wizard 

Happy New Year.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 1, 2017)

abe supercro said:


>


Never seen it. Never will. I blame Showgirls.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 2, 2017)

Love this guy...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2017)

Prolly the most epic guitar ever...seriously show me something better


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2017)

No just...no...this song comes close but just not as epic


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 2, 2017)

This one about as close u can get




And this one pretty much the same


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2017)

This is perfect Atomic squat; your guts are churning and sphincter is pulsating


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 3, 2017)

upnext


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 3, 2017)

'all the devils you dont know can come along for the ride'


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> 'all the devils you dont know can come along for the ride'


I don't care much for the new AM, it's good obviously everything tom, err um Laura Jane writes is gonna be good...but everything after searching for a former clarity just isn't the same AM I listened to as a youngster full of angst


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

_




Every second, every minute, every hour, every day
We burden our minds with trivial bullshit, same face a different name
The psycho conversation, stare at the same four walls until the paint chips away
Well, I'm a blind man, searchin' for color in a world that's so long been grey
Well I'm a deaf man, chasin' the echoes of a song that's already been played
If I could talk to my younger self now I'd say,
"Don't take nothin' for granted, kid
You haven't seen just how bad things can get
And you never know what'cha got 'till it's gone
Never know 'till it's gone..."
Well I could spew some schematic apology
But it wouldn't do no good
The damage is done, so now all we do is run
And pretend our choices haven't killed the best in us
We'll fly a white flag, and both say everything had never meant anything at all
And when I'm not passed out, and I'm really sleepin'
I'm always dreamin' of you
If I could talk to my younger self now I'd say,
"Don't take nothin' for granted, kid
You haven't seen just how bad things can get
And you never know what'cha got 'till it's gone
Never know 'till it's gone..."_


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


thats a great song dude 

merci I ain't heard it in years


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## SunnyJim (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## _Pinworm_ (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Jan 11, 2017)

_Pinworm_ said:


>


----------



## _Pinworm_ (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

I am atvthe barbers and playing music on hia speakers.

He no like when I fuck qith his bass


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

"I’d rather spend my evening Talking to Chloe on Twitter Than having you come over So it’ll be like old times But I know that you don’t give a fuck Cause you're knee deep in your iPhone But Now that you saw my tweets You know that I’m home Buried in my cell phone Tryna’ get a hold of someone new Instead of hanging out with you And your high school stories But you sure know how to get right to me With all those Facebook statuses About relationships and such Poor grammar is a must But I trust that you can do it But I couldn’t give a fuck Whether you give a fuck or not Rip my eye sockets out Make me regret ever going out But I know I’ll make it out of here alive As long as I don’t watch your life Unfold before my very eyes You told this high school story One too many times for me You know I’d rather I’d rather spend my evening Talking to Chloe on Twitter Than having to look you right in your eyes" - lyrics


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


dude she has such a fucked up life story, it is tear worthy if you haven't read about it. 

truly amazing voice


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

i am getting down on some old school emo. 

it's one of those days, I either want to dance until my heart stops or jump off a brdge. 4

music calms me for the most part


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

I have done enough music spamming for a life time


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


we used to sing ol lightfoot in school. some fond memories of listening to his music in class and singing it in choir. 

that brought back some memories


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2017)

ha.. I had a strange 7th grade teacher in Ky. that played the Edmund Fitzgerald song on a 45 record 
during class many times as some sort of weird history lesson...


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

Looking for drugs in all the wrong places,
wanted to be famous but ended up nameless.
Love is not the answer, I'm in love with this stuff.
I spent every last dime in a stranger's trunk.

It's all right. It's okay.
I'm all right. I'll be okay.

First time I felt like I was gonna die,
but I've gotten pretty good at telling myself it's fine.
Anna talks me down and gives me sips of her beer,
head pounding reveille, how did I get here?

It's all right. I'll be okay.
Let it go, let it go all the way down 'til there's nowhere left to fall.
It's a shame, all the ways we build ourselves up just to let each other down.

Looking for drugs in all the wrong places,
felt a change coming but I couldn't face it.
I tried to keep my cool when I finally made it home,
I had a blood shot excuse for every lie I told.

It's all right. It's okay. I'm all right. I'll be okay.
Let it go, let it go all the way down 'til there's nowhere left to fall.
It's a shame, all the ways we build ourselves up just to let each other down.

Last night is all a blur to me,
I don't remember anything,
but I vaguely recall being alone.

It's all right. It's okay. I'm all right. I'll be okay.
Let it go, let it go all the way down 'til there's nowhere left to fall.
It's a shame, all the ways we build ourselves up just to let each other down.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

This whole cd was actually really good. I was going through my records and found it. Still makes me boohoo


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Orion playing made this video. 

Loved thw skatevid 100%


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll take it high and low anything goes I'm a dirty ass hoe put it all up nose
Gimme that blerpt and ill handle it... Cause Im a pornstar

That drop tho


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

Have been in a real funk mood all week, unsure why but it is ok because the music is keeping me smiling and grooving to the beats


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 18, 2017)

without Pinny.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> without Pinny.


havn't seen you around here in a while 

I know your over in politics when I read through it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 18, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> havn't seen you around here in a while
> 
> I know your over in politics when I read through it


Yeah, I know. I have always been interested in political stuff. And the the election year... and then TRUMP!... and I got a kid that I want a decent world for him to grow up.

At least in politics, the arguing has a point. I don't think I am drinking enough for TnT these days.

How's cat lady? I have missed your saga.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I know. I have always been interested in political stuff. And the the election year... and then TRUMP!... and I got a kid that I want a decent world for him to grow up.
> 
> At least in politics, the arguing has a point. I don't think I am drinking enough for TnT these days.
> 
> How's cat lady? I have missed your saga.


cat lady is crazy as ever, I haven't been seeing her really after we had some big arguments and she fucked my customer trying to make me angry which didn't work because hes a homeless crack head and then she found out and I laughed a tiny bit.

I don't get mad over things like that\

ya drinking is necessary for TnT


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2017)

This chick can play me like a fiddle anytime.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

lokie said:


> This chick can play me like a fiddle anytime.


check this cutie out! \






seeing her next week \

stoked


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

Must\
not
dance


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

pretty good song to finish your coffee to while using an expired drivers license to crush your powders up 

lord have mercy 

((im not on drugs))


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> At least in politics, the arguing has a point.


IRL this statement may be true. 
In the RIU political forum "cuck" is not a valid political argument although it is often the rebuttal of choice.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

my ex used to get so mad at me because the music was always playing, \

I wish she could see me nao


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

I remember when this hit the scene 

call me emo i fuckin dare ya


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 19, 2017)

finish coffee, shower, coffee dabs, pharmacy, Beer store and then off to da bass bar






thursday muthafuckaz


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 19, 2017)

dope song


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)

"I could write a book on
how you can lose all your friends
And
I swear Id go to the end of this planet
Just to find an escape"

<3333


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)

I would like her to marry me, 

plzthx


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2017)

@StonedFarmer


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

At midnight my house is ablaze 
I feel the heat on my hands and face 
In the background of the pictures, my fingers in the fixture 
It's time to stop running and race 

Damn it all, I am just sad 
Everything's staying as fucked up 
Because all that I used to have 
Burned out in jar like a lightning bug 
"Home" is a tight-wire show 
Lucky for me my feet don't grow 

Damn it all, I am just sad 
Everything's staying as fucked up 
Because all that I used to have 
Burned out in jar like a lightning bug 

I live with hyenas who take me back eons 
When we used to stay up and see the sun, say hello 
I miss the times in streets where we never got tired 
Laying down in the grass by the empty camp fire 
Like spies on the roof as we'd watch stars expire 
But the image is a million years old 

Damn it all, I am just sad 
Everything's staying as fucked up 
Because all that I used to have 
Burned out in jar like a lightning bug


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

@Aeroknow


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

Music music music before I get up and go. 

Lazy af today


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Hey you..I was looking for that 1 chinese singing lady you posted ages ago...nawmtalkn bout?
The video shows her on her album cover. I heard that song in a movie the other day


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Hey you..I was looking for that 1 chinese singing lady you posted ages ago...nawmtalkn bout?
> The video shows her on her album cover. I heard that song in a movie the other day







?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2017)

never heard this before.. pretty good cover. like the original song a lot. thanks pandora


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 31, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> ?


No..lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> No..lol






?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


>


love that song..


----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> No..lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 2, 2017)

a mob is just some people, fed up with their lot
when people feel the thumb press down, they turn into a mob.

Helter Skelter!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 2, 2017)

Damn that was good. I needed that.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Damn that was good. I needed that.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 5, 2017)

'I got the shakes baby so what do you say about me and you, 

buy some booze or breakfast soon, sooon" 

the shakes hit about 5 am tbh

just here watching it snow, calling my phone listening for the ringer if it is even on,\


----------



## ovo (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2017)

So Black Sabbath

Much Ozzy 

Wow


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 10, 2017)

"...called her on the phone and she touched herself 

she touched her self... "


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Feb 10, 2017)

@pdub


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 10, 2017)

This girl is sometin else! Shes only 15.!
Total command of vibrato, bends, phrasing at such a young age...wow.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

stuck on the prozzac atm 

just too catchy for my sanity o.0


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

kind of reminds me of "the workmans dead" pretty great song. 

a lot of the stuff reminds me of earlier studio albums from the dead. the feels


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 12, 2017)

A cop car has been parked at the top of my street for the last couple hours, I do not approve. \


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 12, 2017)

I am debating going to see them on the 18th, I think it could be a good concert


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

saw them last friday 






same weekend I went to this 





I am stepping up my concert game


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 24, 2017)

@StonedFarmer


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 24, 2017)

Every single song on every one of their albums is good








If you can get past the kiddie punk voice


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 25, 2017)

@Aeroknow you might like this, I think its pretty great tune

fun fact the video is actually shot in Toronto, they did 8 shows in 8 hours. 

very fucking awesome.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 25, 2017)

didn't try my hardest to build a life I'm trapped into 
I didn't pour my heart out for a couple of good reviews 
I'm ok but, I don't think I can handle this 
I know, I'm sorry to leave but your family was nice 
I had a talk with your dad, gave me some decent advice 
he said you can't go around being so sincere 
if you wanna take a stab at this music career 
and so me and Esperanza are going to find a way to make sense of this 
somewhere less perilous 
where our backcountry therapist is 

Because your positive vibes are poison arrows sometimes 
Your words are lakes that my mind can't swim across 
Your love's a generous storm, my tent is flattered but tired 
What can I do but zip up, block it out? 
To hear the beautiful songs in my head 

I could pay for press or go find the little Walden of the 395 
Quit playing shows and start showing up randomly 
in the driveways of friends of mine 
I'm ok but, I don't think you can plan for this 
I head you try to explain me in the kitchen last night 
I know I'm hard to defend, but it's cute that you tried 
I never felt like I had anything to prove 
but I don't want to be a source of embarrassment for you 
and so me and big Baloo are taking measures to make sure that we make sense of this 
some healthy heretics on our backcountry therapist quest 

Because it's plausible I'm naturally flawed by design 
and thus my escape from all I used to love 
It's not happiness that I crave, it's being content with my days 
spent completely anonymous and alone 
I'd trade the bulk of my life to stay here.


----------



## ovo (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 25, 2017)

I am on a real gin fix the last few days


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 25, 2017)

ovo said:


>


holy shit, excellent prog/psych! Thank you! nver heard em


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 25, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


Sea Change was a good album...underrated.. I bought it when it first came out


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 26, 2017)

the Dogs are salivating now....so hungry for our blood & $


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 26, 2017)

Godammit people stay safe, this is a different world now.
I worry about the future....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

emo as fuck


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

lol too many posts by me in this thread, better then spamming the site with music tho I guess


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

If I die and go to Hell real soon
It will appear to me as this room
And for eternity, I'd lay in bed
In my boxers, half stoned
With the pillow under my head
I'd be chatting on the interweb
Maggots pray upon the living dead
I had no interest in the things she said
On the phone every day, I'll permanently hit the hay
I called her on the phone and she touched herself
She touched herself, she touched herself
Called her on the phone and she touched herself
I laughed myself to sleep
At this rate, I'll be heading for electric chairs
I'm only human with my cross to bear
When she described her underwear
I forgot all the rules my rabbi taught me in the old schul
You're too young to be this empty girl
I'll prepare you for a sick, dark world
Know that…


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

I adore this song


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

one more song before I shut down the laptops


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


smells like hippie


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> smells like hippie


thats my weener.. i need a shower


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thats my weener.. i need a shower


I can help you wash that

experience is here


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Fuck yeah mustaine


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Danxe kiedo


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)

Gonna play a show at a house tonight
Gonna turn up the tunes gonna turn down the lights
Kids lookin' ripe and lookin' good
Who's to say I wouldn't only if I could?
I feel I missed my road when I said no
But you can't have it all that's how things go
So I'll just play my guitar and when I'm through
I'll sit all by myself thinking of you
After awhile getting high in the bathroom gets old
Drinking too much well it's making my face look oh so old
Now let's do something different now that we're all here
Nothing wrong with dancing and drinking beer
But I'm without my Lord so I brought my board
Place your hands on the Ouija in one accord
Friend are you near? Friend can you hear?
Enter our lives you have nothing to fear
How did you die? Possess me and cry
Do as you will but don't you lie
Can't you see can't you see can't you see I'm in pain?
Give me some truth to the other side
At least tell me your name
Do what you want
If you were evil then do evil (then I'll do evil)
If you were good did you regret it?
Were you successful? Were you clever?
When you wanted it did you get it?
Well here's your chance do it again
Do it through me but it's still your sin
I want to taste it no consequences
We'll give each other our second chances
Who's to say I won't 'cause I know I could?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)

She's always asking why I like watching people die, and why I get my kicks while others scream and cry. And my friends think that I'm sick, or maybe uneducated. And my family doesn't want to admit that they are related. Now monsters and madmen who rape and mutilate are perfect entertainment when I take her on a date. You can shove your sparkly vampires and family comedies, give me blood and beasts and boobs; them sacred triple Bs. Don't ask me why, cause I don't know. Don't close your eyes; enjoy the show. Cause I'm a gorehound, hellbound, horror movie lover. I like my voyeurism with a glass of red rum. Cause I'm a gorehound, hellbound horror movie lover. Good and evil are just colors on the spectrum. One, two, three, four - nail her to the bedroom floor. Five, six, seven, eight - rape and kill and mutilate. Now who could kill a child? Whoever slew Auntie Roo? Someone's knocking at the door they're here to visit you. Now baby don't look now, but I'm sure there's nothing out there, but horror rises from the tomb and traps you in your nightmare. Now girlfriend come with me to a land of make believe. Or is it based on facts? It turns me on when I should grieve. You say my head is fucked, with a dark and twisted heart. Well I say that it's cathartic; just another form of art. Don't ask me why, cause I don't know. Don't close your eyes; enjoy the show. Cause I'm a gorehound, hellbound, horror movie lover. I like my voyeurism with a glass of red rum. Cause I'm a gorehound, hellbound horror movie lover. Good and evil are just colors on the spectrum.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 4, 2017)

Now the women are crying
And the kids are dying
And the men are running away
Somethin' weird's happened (?)
And the Devil keeps a-laughin'
And the Church don't know what to say

Now the recently-deceased
Have been opening their eyes (?)
But I know it's been prophesized
Through the comics I've been readin'
And the movie I've been seein'
So it comes to me as no surprise

And I don't care!
(And I don't care)
I didn't warn the human race
It's only fair
(It's only fair!)
That we take our place

[Chorus:]
'Cause it's the end of the world
And I don't give a shit
The Earth will be a better place
Without you and me
So I climb up on my roof
To throw myself from it
Because doom, death, and destruction is all I see.

The reporters are talkin'
And the zombies are walkin' 
And the governments been fallin' apart
So I think I better go
'Cause these puppies ain't slow
Even though they ain't very smart!

If you notice more than five
And you wanna stay alive
You probably should be runnin' away
I saw them tear my wife in two,
There was nothin' I could do,
But it happened just the other day!

I didn't care
(I didn't care!)
'Cause it was time for her to go
It's only fair
(It's only fair!)
And now she's better off I know!

[Chorus:]
'Cause it's the end of the world
And I don't give a shit
The Earth will be a better place
Without you and me
So I climb up on my roof
To throw myself from it
Because doom, death, and destruction is all I see.

Alright! Yeah!
[instrumental solo]

So I'm sittin' on my house
I was quiet as a mouse
But they still keep gatherin' round
So I made myself a deal
And they're gonna get a meal
When I throw myself to the ground!
After waitin' down there
I'm gonna drink my last beer
God forgive me for my sins... [screaming, laughing]

Hopin' I'll be dead if I should land on my head
If not I'll be born again!

And I won't care!
(And I won't care!)
'Cause now it's time for me to go
It's only fair
(It's only fair!)
And now I'm better off, I know

[Chorus:]
'Cause it's the end of the world
And I don't give a shit
The Earth will be a better place
Without you and me
So I climb up on my roof
To throw myself from it
Because doom, death, and destruction is all I see.

Everybody!

[Chorus, together:]
It's the end of the world,
And we don't give a shit!
The Earth will be a better place
Without you and me
So we climb up on our roofs
To throw ourselves from it!
Because doom, death, and destruction is all we see
Because doom, death, and destruction... is all we see
Because doom, death, and destruction is all we see!

[weird instrumental thing]

(Maybe I should go to the movie hatch)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 4, 2017)

lovely song


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 4, 2017)

@Blue Wizard


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)

Lmao at this vid. Metal studs and all! 
This is totally me^^^^^


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 8, 2017)

Let's take a walk to the graveyard late at night, dig us up a new friend a dead lover, for dinner we will eat your enemies


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 8, 2017)

Shorty said she into weird shit
Bitch i like that
Tie her up
Give her this dick
And hoe she bite back

LoL


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh fuck yeah grunge


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 8, 2017)

Make America Great Again!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


Too bad layne isn't alive. Imagine how much more good shit he had in him. Lame


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 8, 2017)

Layne..rip


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 8, 2017)

RIP Kurt, Layne, Scott...


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 8, 2017)

They were on some good drugs here, good ol daze?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)

TomTom 

I post poe for you baby


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> TomTom
> 
> I post poe for you baby


I'm naked. Bad bad Leroy brown


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)

Word on the streets are @Eltomcat is back. Omg






I'd kill myself just so you could fuck me your fsvourite way... Dead


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 9, 2017)

Your on all 4s and turns me on..


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 9, 2017)

I've been told I'm the nicest corpsefucker in the USA.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> I've been told I'm the nicest corpsefucker in the USA.


You are. 

Let's take a walk to the graveyard, bring aome wine, a blanket and a shovel


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> You are.
> 
> Let's take a walk to the graveyard, bring aome wine, a blanket and a shovel


Date?? you sweet heart. Swooo swooo! I don't wanna put clothes on. But I think I still have a job.


----------



## ovo (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> Date?? you sweet heart. Swooo swooo! I don't wanna put clothes on. But I think I still have a job.


LoL work might be good for you bro. 

Just go commando 

Win win 

Swoo swoo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)

Yesyes


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Yesyes



We listened to this the other night when I was loaded huh?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> We listened to this the other night when I was loaded huh?


Ya we did haha

You just had eaten some shroomies


----------



## ovo (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)

have you ever been fucked like this 

owwowowowowowowowowowowowowow


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 10, 2017)

@Aeroknow


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Number one with a bullet 
Imma pull it 
I aint scared 
Theyvcan take it to the head like it was russian roulette 


Lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

@Eltomcat

check this out

a little softer then you like but its dark as fuck






caving to a feeling 
cave in to my mind 
satan made a mansion 
for our love to live when it dies 

confess me to a graveyard 
quit fucking with my mind 
hold me for forever 
eyes prettier than suicide 

caving to a feeling 
cave in to my mind 
satan made a mansion 
for our love to live when it dies 

fuck me in the graveyard 
confessions always in my mind 
keep them for forever 
eyes prettier than suicide


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

torn apart from everyone 
her sinking sun 
i watch it die 

took a sick day to bleed 
inside something 
not meant to be 

you were so convincing 
in some heaven white 
i watch it die 

animals begging to eat 
they can't survive 
not meant to be 

flowers of skin and bone 
we're all alone 
waiting to die 

take me from this evil place 
in your twisting arms 
not meant to be 

water rushes through my heart 
it's torn apart 
by yr trusting eyes 

sickening bodies tied 
to easy lies 
not meant to be


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

crucified to my past lives 
be my blue suicide 
self esteem makes little sense 
primitive and malcontent 

i guess a smile has it's place 
but there's a skull under my face 
it's in control 
i do what i'm told 

lovers in self denial 
fucking execution style 
drown the summer 
burn the beach 
going under 
drinking bleach 

can you stay legit 
and keep it real 
while your hunger begs 
you for mass appeal? 

so you can hide 
from what time 
won't heal


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Eltomcat
> 
> check this out
> 
> ...


No data!  

What did you get at the bakery?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> No data!
> 
> What did you get at the bakery?


hot cross buns and bread. 

you want a sandwich ?


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> hot cross buns and bread.
> 
> you want a sandwich ?


¿Si por favor!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> ¿Si por favor!


I don't speak your illegal language. I guess you "lost" your papers eh bro? 

you were all "let me find my papers, bee said I am an illegal and I said she is right. you promised me to see your papers", 1 second calling the proper authorities


----------



## ovo (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 11, 2017)

@srh88 




lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

We handle numatical music for cannibals
Chantin movements of radical, tackle moods are symbatical
Youth are rooting dramatical, toss and lose an emphatical
Reminiscent and wreckin the globe and eat ya like Hannibal
Potent remedy porous and single handily
Handed the people my verbal lighting insanity
S.3.R.L. Yeah, he's always backing me
Atmospheric masterpiece, raise hands and heart beats

I don't feel like I do belong, I'm from the wrong dimension
I wish I could fly away, it's a raver dimension
To, to another galaxy where a new life waits for me
It's the place where I would stay, it's a raver dimension

Stomp your feet, keep it going in contention
Part of ascension, throw it into hypertension
It's my invention, come and step at your discretion
It's going in down raver dimension

I don't feel like I do belong, I'm from the wrong dimension
I wish I could fly away, it's a raver dimension
To, to another galaxy where a new life waits for me
It's the place where I would stay, it's a raver dimension

Ya ever wonder where people of the sun get it done
Pack and run, and have a ton of fun
Well it's happy place, rip and shake, journey into outer space
Ticket bought and here we go, spread the love and you will know
The ravers in the glow, roll it up and keep it low
This is where we wanna go, pass moon around the bow
Follow me and you will see, twist and press reality
Jumpin', jammin' on the rings of the galaxy

I don't feel like I do belong, I'm from the wrong dimension
I wish I could fly away, it's a raver dimension
To, to another galaxy where a new life waits for me
It's the place where I would stay, it's a raver dimension

Dreams to lose yourself inside, hidden in the sands of time
More to me than my surprise, I can see it in your eyes
Lift ya to the sky and your makin' distention
Follow me into the raver dimension

Never in question
Coming at ya, never dimensions
One more time
It's a raver dimension

I don't feel like I do belong, I'm from the wrong dimension
I wish I could fly away, it's a raver dimension
To, to another galaxy where a new life waits for me
It's the place where I would stay, it's a raver dimension

fucking s3rl


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

techno kitty kitty 
techno cat

techno techno kitty


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

good album


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

really getting into the A.V covers right now. 

some of them are honestly better than the originals, 

recommend checking out the channel if you have time to kill and would like to hear some good bands covering awesome songs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

ugh I seen them live once and they are so good.


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 12, 2017)

Eh @StonedFarmer 50 shades of autism?
Helmet boi!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> Eh @StonedFarmer 50 shades of autism?
> Helmet boi!


I miss you fam

I want my phone to work but I can't even find the bs phone I got for a 20 rock.

I am super sads for not speaking to you and bee 

How is bee doing bro?

tell her I said haylo 

and swoo swoo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

lol @ 50 shades of autism 

omg hahahahahaahaha 

fuck me that just hit 

omfg


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 12, 2017)

No bra, no panties, she's looking for a bone.

Swooo swooo


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 12, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I miss you fam
> 
> I want my phone to work but I can't even find the bs phone I got for a 20 rock.
> 
> ...


She's good she was worried bout your autistic ass lol! Find yo phone! Miss you too!



StonedFarmer said:


> lol @ 50 shades of autism
> 
> omg hahahahahaahaha
> 
> ...


Olololololol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> She's good she was worried bout your autistic ass lol! Find yo phone! Miss you too!
> 
> 
> Olololololol


dude I lost it last night eh. I had to be held to calm down 

was a trip, funny the bar kept serving me though lmao

I need my phone an hour without tomtom is an hour without keeping it 100

lmfao I miss you tammytam


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm boo booin, I need to send you pics. You're missing my mornin pooh...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

dude pm ym phone number

I can log into line on my comp

I don't know my phone number yo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

dope fucking rap


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

what what 

I don't even like punk music


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

I may never buy a new phone again 

thanks the lords of phoney living 

word to the crack dealers on the D 

I shoulda cut your throats long ago

kiss me you drunk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

Replies:
105
Views:
777
StonedFarmer


what up


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

playing zelda and looking


this shit has my dying \

"Basically prostitutes and crackhead's are the best actors the world has ever known, they can spin fantastic yarns that rival any intentionally recorded drama."

G(not gary) you are the man bro. lol damn dude


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

A life of waiting 
a life of being passed by 
Everyone's a critic with a patch 
covering their critical eye. 
We took the parachute jump 
from dreams, and never arrived. 

From my bed the world 
the world looks sweet enough to breath. 
But when you stand 
you can't stand a single 
fucking thing that you see. 
We took that parachute jump 
and never made it out 
of the dream. 





All we see are different 
layers of the dream, 
and all throughout the night 
we're tossing in our sleep. 
One eye sees the world 
while the other one's stuck in dreams, 
and it's all the superimposition 
of hell screens. 

Open up your eyes 
Open up your eyes 
It's ocular.


----------



## ovo (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 14, 2017)

@Eltomcat


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 14, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I don't even like punk music


_*BLASPHEMY!!!*_


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 14, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> @Eltomcat


Tabs plz.. 


Is that a fender? Lolooolool I need to eat mushrooms


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 14, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> _*BLASPHEMY!!!*_


Sf is a poser. He "slam dances" to blink 182..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 15, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> Sf is a poser. He "slam dances" to blink 182..


Why you trying to hurt stoned farmers feels? I don't think stoned farmer has ever said a mean thing to you in his whole relationship with you. Does stoned farmer not kiss you good night often enough? or maybe it is his meanie face that is making you feel this sorta feels. no fear we will tie stoned farmer up and mercilessly tickle him and then force him to watch lots and lots of music videos of your liking.

swoo swoo or something right?? such a weirdo

I’ve got a friend
She calls me brother
There ain’t nobody we can not live without
We don’t need nothing
Except each other
But there’s no reason to say it at loud

The moon is there for you tonight
I feel the beating of heart and
You should forget it for a while
We’re not just friends
I know you want me to stop the time, time
To stop the time, time

I’ve got enough
Don’t wanna know if
It leads to nothing, you won’t give it a chance
Leaving your life
I need to tell you
You could have known it’s gonna be the last dance

The moon is there for you tonight
I feel the beating of heart and
You should forget it for a while
We’re not just friends
I know you want me to stop the time, time
To stop the time, time
To stop the time
(I’ve got a friend
She calls me brother) Time
(I’ve got a friend
She calls me brother) Time


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 15, 2017)

Stoned Farmer prefers the diy indie scene tbh 


Tell me one bad project that he made, go ahead inform Mr. Farmer 










listen to this one if you must choose 






Seen him live a few times with some nifty bands. last time was with pup, modern baseball once too 

d'awwww music


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 15, 2017)

more bands that jeff has been apart of. 









ugh he has been apart of so many diff projects \


kudrow another amazing


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 15, 2017)

Worried about the rodents and maggots in the trash
So I won't empty the trash.
So I won't empty the trash.

Worried about the moldy dishes
And spiders in the drain
So I won't do no dishes today
And I won't eat no dinner today
And I won't write no letters today.

Freaked out by the roaches
And I don't like to spray them
'Cause I don't like to spray them
I just stay out of the kitchen.

It's not bad.
It's not like somebody died.
In five years, it'll be out of your mind
But I can't seem to feel alive today.

You're standing on the side of the road.
I'm circlin' the block.
Killin' time.

I feel like I'm lost and alone.
Circlin' the block kills time.
I won't empty the trash, the trash, the trash.

It's not bad.
It's not like somebody died.
We're all sad but we're probably fine
Even if we just don't feel alright today.

You're standing on the side of the road.
I'm circlin' the block.
Killin' time.

You're waiting and I turned off my phone.
Circlin' the block kills time.
I won't empty the trash, the trash, the trash.





grrreat jap pop punk cover


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 15, 2017)

beautiful weather outside, guess it is time almost to get high and go for a walk. 

Feels lazy, so lazy today.


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 15, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Why you trying to hurt stoned farmers feels? I don't think stoned farmer has ever said a mean thing to you in his whole relationship with you. Does stoned farmer not kiss you good night often enough? or maybe it is his meanie face that is making you feel this sorta feels. no fear we will tie stoned farmer up and mercilessly tickle him and then force him to watch lots and lots of music videos of your liking.
> 
> swoo swoo or something right?? such a weirdo
> 
> ...


I think I love u...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 15, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> I think I love u...


So you having doubts about loving me?

I am appalled and shocked at that comment


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 15, 2017)

Lyrics:

"I fucked the world.
From Carolina to St. Louis: a seed in every girl.
I took it all for granted, and I'll take it all for granted till I die."

"So take it off.
The t-shirt and the skirt so I can sniff your panties touch your bra!
I hate to take advantage, but I need to take advantage of you!"

And yes, this means we can't be friends!
Everyone around us knows.
Everyone's in on the joke, yeah.
The joke's a joke that doesn't end!
Everyone's in on the joke.

*Chorus*
"I didn't even think that you would notice!"
"You didn't even think that I could do this!"
Come on everybody, do the backstab!
I always knew it, asshole. You're fired you didn't-

"I didn't think that you would notice!"
"You didn't even think that I could do this!"
Come on everybody, do the backstab!
I always knew it, asshole. You're fired you didn't quit.

"I broke the pact.
Took all your trust and hard work: introduced it to my lap!
It kills to be dishonest, but you're not an exception from the rules."

"All of the sponsorships, the free CDs.
The little boys look up to me!
The worship of the little girls;
My only chance to fuck the world!
I hate to take advantage, but I need to take advantage of you!"

And yes, this means we can't be friends!
Everyone around us knows!
Everyone's in on the joke, yeah!
The joke's a joke that doesn't end!
Everyone's in on the joke!

*Chorus*
"I didn't even think that you would notice!"
"You didn't even think that I could do this!"
Come on everybody, do the backstab!
I always knew it, asshole. You're fired, you didn't-

"I didn't think that you would notice!"
"You didn't even think that I could do this!"
Come on everybody, do the backstab!
I always knew it, asshole! You're fired, you didn't quit!

And when we break up,
We'll drop our eyes like little girls!
Excuse me, I-
Blahblahblahblah, sorry, sorry! (Wtf? =P)

"I haven't done a single thing!
I won't admit to anything!
You lied your way into my wallet,
I'll lie my way into your bed!"

"I didn't even think you would-"
"You didn't even think that I-"
"Didn't even think that you would notice!"
"You didn't even think that I could do this!"
(Shit!)

Come on everybody, do the backstab, asshole!
You're fired, you didn't quit, you asshole!
You're fired, you didn't quit, you asshole!
You're fired, you didn't quiiiiiit!!!

I trusted wrong!
And once again my judgement was far from fuckin' on!
You can't repair the damage! Some mistakes can never be undone!

I lost control!
I wanted to believe that I could trust another soul!
But everyone's a liar, and I'm so damn naive, I should be shot... (Jeez, Jeff! )

And yes, this means I'll spend the night
Drinking by myself and watching movies I've already seen, yeah.

And yes, this means I'll spend the night
Reading my band's message board and hoping someone out there gets me.

And yes, this means I'll spend the night
Looking at my cell phone checking up on calls I might have missed, and-

And even though I'm alone, I'm glad that we're not friends...


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

@Aeroknow I listen to almost all the music posted here, I seen you said you thought everyone skipped them. Not this guy!

anyways starting my morning with the album I crashed out too last night





ugh these lyrics I could mumble all day long

"You've been dead to me
Since I've started feeling dead inside.
So don't look down on me and say we feel same
'Cause we don't."


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

ok and I should go put on some pants brush my tooth and begin the day


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

haven't heard this cover in ages. love the harmony


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

It's sweaty palms on your big day / Forgot the pslam the preacher sang / Lose another awkward fight / Then read the book of Job by candlelight / Skimmed over the obituaries / Typos in the prophecy / These vineyards smell like cemeteries / But there's no such thing as booze for free. 

Ugh all done, I can rest easy I met my quota for music videos


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

"lithium or lengthy cbt I'll keep taking the pills if you keep giving them to me."


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

She has such an incredible voice, I own 2 of her albums. Both are quite good


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

@Eltomcat


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 16, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Eltomcat


Love it.

You got me thinking of this


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

[Verse 1]
Everything you say is bullshit
And everything you do is so sick
(Bullshit)

[Verse 2]
Everything you say is bullshit (bullshit)
In every single way I like it (bullshit)
And everything you do is so sick (bullshit)
It's fun, it's fun, it's fun, it's fun
But I'm still leaving

[Chorus]
I'm a little messed up (it might be the drugs)
I'm a little fucked up (I might need a hug)
I'm a little messed up (it might be the drugs)
I'm a little fucked up (I might need a hug)

[Verse 3]
You always make it right, never fight (it's alright)
And it's bullshit (bullshit)
Yeah never seem to care, always there (never care)
But I like it (bullshit)
And then it gets too much (who gives a fuck)
It gets so sick (bullshit)
It's fun, it's fun, it's fun, it's fun
But I'm still leaving

[Chorus ]
I'm a little messed up (it might be the drugs)
I'm a little fucked up (I might need a hug)
I'm a little messed up (it might be the drugs)
I'm a little fucked up (I might need a hug)

[Outro]
Everything you say is bullshit
Everything you say is bullshit
I'm a little messed up, I'm a little messed up
I'm a little messed up, I'm a little messed up
(Bullshit, bullshit)







@Eltomcat and foxy something. I don;t remember the handle


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 16, 2017)

It seems like i'm surrounded everywhere i go
every fuckin town, ever fuckin show
i dedicate this song to everyone i know
cuz its not always what you do 
but sometimes what you don't

everyone is guilty, thats my philosophy
the ignorant and unaware in glee and apathy
the disrespectful selfish fucks that are proud to be
everyone in between just like you and me

everywhere you go 
everyone you know 
everyone you see 
everyone you meet 
assholes assholes

always talkin shit and causing fuckin hassles
someone's gotta tell you you're a fuckin asshole!
what'cha gonna do when the fuckin axe falls
someone's gonna tell you you're a fuckin asshole

Get the fuck out of my way!
you deserve a punch in the face!
Why am i full of hate? you need to ask?
everyone from my town boston mass is full of 
fuckin assholes 


@StonedFarmer I hope I didn't fuck this up. Listen to this. Might make you feel punk yo!


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 16, 2017)

@StonedFarmer how you feel bro?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> It seems like i'm surrounded everywhere i go
> every fuckin town, ever fuckin show
> i dedicate this song to everyone i know
> cuz its not always what you do
> ...


You shithead! 

I ain't no gutter punk like your self, I treat myself to the finest chocolates, wine and phone sex money can buy 

Now may I wear my top hat as I fuck you from the back. Don't worry no polaroids that aren't classy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> @StonedFarmer how you feel bro?


Punk rocks and sad all at once


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 16, 2017)

eduacation stable career
join the army
become a murderer
kill for god and country
return to be a hero
to tell you the truth
i hope you dont come back
courage
it takes a big man to push a button
fight with your honor
like shotting children
and cutting their parents throats
go to the frontline
watch your friends
get cooked by napalm
and theyre murderers just like you
getting education by killing people too
bodies blown apart
you feel a sharp pain in your stomach
now youve lost both of your legs to a grenade
blood and vomit spew from your mouth
no career education
and youre sent home in a doggy bag
waste your life
while taking others lives away from them
left so empty
just a pile of shit to me
and your parents looking stupid
their son reduced to a pile of shit and dog tags
but he did what he was programmed to do
such a good soldier
i hope youre fucking proud of your son
fuck your son i hope he fucking dies

@StonedFarmer


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> eduacation stable career
> join the army
> become a murderer
> kill for god and country
> ...


Sounds lke he huffed a bit of gasoline in his lifetime


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

@Eltomcat


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 16, 2017)

Lil old school fer you @StonedFarmer that's a good comp though check it out. Plus the controllers full album..


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 16, 2017)

The Dicks...


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 16, 2017)

Some oldies..






No lyrics..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 17, 2017)

@Eltomcat

Have you heard the sean bonette skate covers album?





It's pretty dope


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 17, 2017)

Im a lady killer and your a pretty lady
That means I am going to kill you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 17, 2017)

Fuxking tomcat you dirty oogle 

 

I am hooked on AJJ now that I played em 

Asshole


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 17, 2017)

You once asked me my fsv ajj album and "people who can eat people are the luckiest people" 

Probably me favourites


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 17, 2017)

You find me charming

I find it kind of alarming
And im sad you wont take me for a wife
Ao im going to cut you with a knife


Ooooh lady killin in a curse
I juat killed a nurse



Fuck yes

It is lady killin season tonight

D'awww that song makes me giggle so much brobro why he be so funny


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 17, 2017)

I've gotta say I like it better
Now that we don't talk
Now that I can't remember
Why we spent our time just dodging obstacles
So let me, Yeah let me count up all the ways that I've been through
All of the steps it takes me not to think of you

And you'll find me catching fireworks out on my front porch
I look my worst
I need practice standing still
Because I never really knew how to end a day
And my mind doesn't know how to stay the same
With all these realizations you'd think that I'd find a way to change

Like when I first moved in I was smoking cigarettes my face to the window
Three weeks later I'm in bed and I'm still,
Yeah I'm still chained to all the drags that'll stop and fuck my health
But I've never found anything that works so well

And I've been living in a world of sharp, sharp pain
We don't think too much but the rent gets paid
I need practice standing still
Because I never really knew how to end a day
And my mind doesn't know how to stay the same
With all these realizations you'd think that I'd find a way to change

And you'll find me catching fireworks out on my front porch
I look my worst
I need practice standing still
Because I never really knew how to end a day
And my mind doesn't know how to stay the same

Since all my clean friends moved away
Since all my clean friends moved away
I never found a way to change
I never found a way to change
Since all my clean friends moved away
I never found a way to change
Everything just stays the same


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 17, 2017)

This song I find grows more true each day...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2017)

We are not worthy. 'Granada' at 9:56 is sublime...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2017)

My favorite rendition -


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

((turns off phone)) made enough for the next few days. 

ready to punch a fool


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3908514


directed at me?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

To Love And Cherish were the words she said 
Til I found some guy's fuck lube in our bed 
Well there was a party going on and I started a fight 
I lost my love I got my ass kicked that night 

A broken nose and fractured head 
I left my wedding ring laying right in the hospital bed 
And when I looked into the mirror I looked just like Leon Spinks 
Oh, sometimes you need a drink 

All that happened last September 
The lesson I learned, I don't remember 
It had something to do with growing up and how lifes so fucking unfair 
Oh who fucking cares 

She tattooed my name right on her ass 
And I thought I'd found true love at last 
Well I'll never say I do again unless it's to a Heineken 
I'll never say I do again 

Well years went by and I wish her no wrong 
At least she supplied the words to this song 
And I hope her and her new boyfriend are really having a blast 
And every time he fucks her he sees my name on her ass 

All that happened last September 
The lesson I learned, I don't remember 
It had something to do with growing up and how lifes so fucking unfair 
Oh who fucking cares 
Oh who fucking cares 
Oh who fucking cares


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

If I'm getting drunk, I'm getting drunk for the week. Remember I'm a freak. And if I get drunk and I say I hate your guts. It's just because drinking makes me nuts.

*And remember I'm so unsure and so fucking insecure and I don't know if there's a cure for a heart that ain't ever been pure. A heart that's never met yours.*

And if I start screaming about some no good little bitch. It's just because that little bitch snitched. And if I start dissing my band or blaming my bad luck. It's just because all my songs suck.

*And remember I'm so unsure and so fucking insecure and I don't know if there's a cure for a heart that ain't ever been pure. A heart that's never met yours.*

And if another girl comes screaming and beating on a door. I've never seen that girl before. And I love you more than anything, but still I sin. My friends say losers don't win (don't know why I listen to them though).

*And remember I'm so unsure and so fucking insecure and I don't know if there's a cure for a heart that ain't ever been pure. A heart that's never met yours.*

*Oh a heart that has never been pure. Oh a heart that has never been pure. Oh a heart that has never met yours.*
*




*


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Fuck You Loraine
Fuck all your pain
Fuck your bullshit abuse stories
Your parents aren't to blame

Here you come again
With your bullshit friends
Stay the fuck away from me
You and your heroin

Fuck You Loraine
You're so lame
There must be something wrong with your heart
Something wrong with your brain


[Chorus]
You know I tried to love you
Tried really hard
You stole all my hope
You fucking retard
You know that I tried to love you
I tried everything
I tried constantly
But it was all in vain


Fuck You Loraine
You need to change
The way you bullshit everyone
Well its a crying shame

Fuck off Loraine
It's all a game
I don't need no fucking drama
Don't need no more pain


[Chorus]

Fuck You Loraine
Fuck all your pain
The way you bullshit everyone
It's a crying shame


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

No one ever liked me anyway. I never had no pretty prom date. So go ahead and leave, leave me by myself again.

You know, she lives on a castle on a hill. She bought my cigarettes and bought me lots of pills. She's on my arm and everybody stares. Got a short leather skirt and Priscilla Presley hair.

She's a dream you know, she's a dream.

We go drinking, driving in her car. Midnight blue Cadillac, cuttin' through the dark. I took her virginity and she took my heart it was on the freeway, when the car wouldn't start.

She's a dream you know, she's a dream.

Then she called me and says we should break up. She said I didn't need her and I drink too much. I hung up and stumbled to the fridge, where I proceeded to give a blow job to a fifth of gin.

She's a dream you know, she's a dream.

No one ever liked me anyway. I never had no pretty prom date. So go ahead and leave, leave me by myself again.

She's a dream you know, she's a dream dream, dream, dream, dream you know, she's a dream.

last one


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

lie 

our parents don't like me. Your sister keeps bitchin'. And you mother says I'm not worth nothing. "What are you doing with a loser like him?" 

Your friends can't stand me. They say I'm trash. They say turn around and don't look back. "What are you doing with a loser like him?" 

Thinks... she's the toast of Roseville. She broke my heart and had me addicted to NyQuil. 
To have her smile I would've burn my guitars. I'd quit playing songs in fagot bars. 
I'd stop getting drunk and wrecking cars. No more sleeping on dashboards and wishing on stars. 
Darling, I've done this all for you. You know I was born a fool. 

Driving by your house. I see the light off in your room. I can almost see your face, almost smell your perfume. "Oh where, where are you tonight?" 
So I drive down to the bar. Well I ordered Gin and Squirt. I told the waitress our story. She said "You are too pretty to be hurt." And she gave me her telephone number. 

Thinks... she's the toast of Roseville. She fucks my friends and had me addicted to NyQuil. 
To have her smile I would've burn my guitars. I would quit playing songs in fagot bars. 
I'd stop getting drunk and wrecking cars. No more sleeping on dashboards and wishing on stars. 
Darling, I've done this all for you. You know I was born a fool. 

[tacet] 

[Solo] 

To have her smile I would've burn my guitars. I would've quit playing songs in fagot bars. 
I would've stop getting drunk and wrecking cars. No more sleeping on dashboards and wishing on stars. 
Darling, I've done this all for you. You know I was born a fool. 
I would've done this all for you. You know I was born a fool.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> directed at me?


I forgot this is your thread and not 
PW's Atomic Squat.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

abe supercroalei said:


> I forgot this is your thread and not
> PW's Atomic Squat.
> View attachment 3908681


alright so I asked is it directed towards me and this is your resonse>? 

you asked me for peace which I said ok because I wanted nothing to do with it.

let's do the shuffle I guess you bitch


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)

Why are you so sensitive farmer. Qik with the name calling huh

I may have insinuated that you are benefiting from PW's thread, acting proprietary even... And if it's therapeutic for you... then more power to ya! 

How about directing a morsel of all that angst to rally for the return of pinworm. There's a good chance he stops by and the last time there was a petition for his return, he did in fact return. Do you care if pw returns?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Why are you so sensitive farmer. Qik with the name calling huh
> 
> I may have insinuated that you are benefiting from PW's thread, acting proprietary even... And if it's therapeutic for you... then more power to ya!
> 
> How about directing a morsel of all that angst to rally for the return of pinworm. There's a good chance he stops by and the last time there was a petition for his return, he did in fact return. Do you care if pw returns?


I m so sensitiveo oooooooo 

I smoke crocaine

baby baby make 

\i think you touch you self

oooh 


touch me twice

you suck the big ones 

booo ya


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2017)

Alright I AM done


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

5 days off drink completely. Not much but a start


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

I didn't like it at first but dude goes hard and that beat mmmph

Edit: no one clicks anyways but warning it is Euro raps


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

I blame my korean friend for introducing me to this musics and cocaine(at the same time).

I still just lol


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 24, 2017)

> In the deepest ocean
> The bottom of the sea
> Your eyes
> They turn me
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Thelast losts

Posts

Drizzy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Nust get my account done with 

Hitme with that alabama dlsmmwr aka the ban hammwe..

Hit me

Do it fags


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2017)

It only took 50 years but the Monks finally got a commercial spot. I don't know what the fucking product is - some emojis or shit... but it makes me happy to hear a familiar tune on the TV.






You're over the line, Smoky.










I miss you -Pinworm-. Send a signal. I wish we could both go back to 1966 Germany and show those fuckers how to dance to this shit.






I hate you with a passion (but call me).


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh, here it is. The song that they chose doesn't have the circumspection of the lyrics "higgle dy piggle dy - way down - to heaven", but you gots to take what you can take when you are on social security.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2017)

Still, Apple prolly pays well. Shame they are mostly dead - but the money goes further.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 27, 2017)

Slowed..


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 29, 2017)

Ambient trimming beats:


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2017)

@ovo





I went to that concert^ shoreline with a bunch of chicks freshman year.


----------



## ovo (Mar 29, 2017)

Good memories, going way back Aero. A few hottie gothies come to mind.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Wow, pretty good bro!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2017)

was trying to fall asleep... but i guess its time to re learn this on guitar


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Wow, pretty good bro!


Thanks. I really like the band and try to turn people on to them any chance I get.

Fun fact: They have two drummers.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2017)

Fuck yeah...


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Thanks. I really like the band and try to turn people on to them any chance I get.
> 
> Fun fact: They have two drummers.


Im looking for their albums after hearing that song...thanks for the introduction to them


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2017)

abe supercro said:


>


He's coming to Pittsburgh June 9th. Might surprise the wife with tickets. She always has his Sirius channel on her car radio.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Fuck yeah...


Sounds like we're not getting a new tool album this year :/, I do remember hearing the band was working on new music without meynard so hopefully soon... perfect circle is making a new album tho....fuck, when the next tool album comes out it bette be the best record ever made makin us wait so god damn long kinda feels like Guns N' Roses all over again only ya know good music


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 7, 2017)

@StonedFarmer


----------



## sneakyfoot (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 8, 2017)

New ghost songs are pretty catchy, they have some really awesome/dark guitar riffs, really melodically sound band


----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He's coming to Pittsburgh June 9th. Might surprise the wife with tickets. She always has his Sirius channel on her car radio.


i seen tom petty like 3 years or so back in florida with my girlfriend at the time.. first time ever seeing him live, actually really good.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

Killer band from Spain.
Wish they toured the states.
Wish they had an American CD distributor.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Justin-case (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Justin-case said:


>


Ok, i don't like country, but this song cracks me the fuck up. My girlfriend plays it and we have a good laugh. Like right now


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 8, 2017)

This cat is bad ass.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok, i don't like country, but this song cracks me the fuck up. My girlfriend plays it and we have a good laugh. Like right now


Lol, Holly shit! It's a Ford, Coors, bass pro comercial and music video all in one.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Lol, Holly shit! It's a Ford, Coors, bass pro comercial and music video all in one.


Money just bought me a boat and a new motor In my Chevy truck to pull it. Well, buds did


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Yup
Some more newer deftones




Tell me they aint still fucking bad ass


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Saw these guys twice, not your average tribute band. An exact reproduction!

They had at least 10 people on stage at times.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 9, 2017)

@Aeroknow

I will spam this one with the songs I digging right now.

They vary greatly but i cream a lot.














Ok no more rappity pappity rap. Let us start the dirty stuff. No hippie stuff here yo




^that is so good but depressing.

Thia is overall one of my fav muscians. Every one loves kurt but this guy was 1000x more raw and overcame addiction for minimal fsme and wound up dead in his bedroom from and od. His dad found him dead.

Too bad I dont have a dad to find me dead ehh?




"Well born losers and drug abusers, they are friends of mine"

"I got lightning in my brain and thunder in my veins and no where to go"
One more from my fav man

I actually cry to this song bro
If im getting drunk i am getting drunk for the week.
Remember im a freak
Well if I get drunk and say i hate ur guts its just because drinking makes me nuts
And remember i am so unsure and so fucking insecure and i am not sure
If there is a cure
:*(

https://youtu.be/5NfS4JmOneA

I hummed this after a few domestic arrests. Life deals some terrible women, be careful
https://youtu.be/ZZCWaLPzn1A


----------



## ovo (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 10, 2017)

Ok, countdown till meet up qith a cali friend. He is here on work for 3 days but took off an extra week, his boy friend flies in weds night/early thursday. 

Going for tacos, hit a bunch of beer bars and then we are going to the theatre later in the week. 

He is bringing me a hdd with over 120gb of music!!! So pumped. He sent me 20gb last week of just jungle music**swoonz** 

My girl getting dolled up, her friend is coming for lunch**bless her drumstick thighs** 

Ok enjoy some diff music @Aeroknow 

Really beautiful aong this one




Same band





folk punk butt this girl kills it 




More kimya because well she is becoming a fav of mine 





Id load more but they seem to have a vid limit in place causing them to juat show links. 

Ok eating veggies with bleu cheeses drink carbonated alcohols and stoked to go to lunch. 

"So smoke a bowl in your best tye dye 
Get a tattoo with a dancing bear holding up the peace sign" 

Don't do drugs 

Oh 

I love cats


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 10, 2017)

If you like skate vids. 

E.y till I die
I love EY. I grew up skating in parking lots and this park was a god send. 

This is the park being skated by ya


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 12, 2017)

"Now I am lonely and angry and desperate and I smashed all my furniture..."

The new Smith Street Band album is worth a listen too. So much heart put into it, one of the better onea to come out that I haveheard end to end. 

Australia kills it these days with "pop punk/indie/diy punk" honestly they have all the best proto punk bands. All imo. 

This song is just fun. He is agreat artist






Switching back to aussie shit.

This band is really cool and the channel is all aussie punk ranging in different sounds of it. 

I digthe acoustic songs more and morewith every day. 

This girls voice. Intense
"Honestly I miss you to death butI dont missn feeling like shit"





One more. Dis is a goodun. 

**this is a must listen. The girla voiceis insanely good. To thinm they just ainging in a car on the way to airport**


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 12, 2017)

Got a date set for 18/09/2018 


Seems so far away but I am stoked.  so happy

My parole officer trying to say I ain't on probation till june which means I will miss pouzza. I am done may 3rd and I think they fucking my dates because of a subpoena I have to go to fed court and provincial thw same week. 

Kinda silly but my lawyer is sorting it out, will call back by 5pm today. 

Oh well going to see the book of mormon this week and ghost in thw shell tonight with my friend and his boyfriend feom cali. 

Ingesting lsd, thwn we go to movie, dinner and a rave. Should be dancey

I love dancing. I truly do

This my boy





Umm who has seen her before (if you seen thw pics hehehe) my <3


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 17, 2017)

^too catchy 

Im going to eat some 4acodmt and hop on my skaterboard, meet up with my ladies friends boyfriend and chug beers while Fucking around. 

Mhmmmmm. 

Kicking a few dabs before I live while this one plays. LoL I broke my myatery de k last week  

Er ya music






"Night shift
Little nigga on the night ahift
He don't truat shit
Let me tell ya why he does shit

Night shift
Night shift
Little nigga on the night shift
He gets locked 
And his girl riding on a diff niggas dick


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 17, 2017)

This one of the most wicked guitars iv ever heard, really liking these guys


----------



## ovo (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)

@ruby fruit
@Gary Goodson


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 21, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> This one of the most wicked guitars iv ever heard, really liking these guys


This guitar is decidedly more wicked...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 21, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> This guitar is decidedly more wicked...


I'm not talking bout complexity, that would be more of a beautiful guitar riff than Wicked...


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @ruby fruit
> @Gary Goodson


@tyler.durden
Just an FYI, these guys are from Chicago. Brothers, 3 man band. Some of their most recent stuff.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @tyler.durden
> Just an FYI, these guys are from Chicago. Brothers, 3 man band. Some of their most recent stuff.


I dig those guys, been a fan for a couple years now...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2017)

Man, would I have LOVED to be there...


----------



## ovo (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 24, 2017)

Word on the street Maynard is finally in studio with the band, hopefully get some new music this year


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2017)

I drink when I am happy and
i drink when i am sad
And i drink when life is going well
And i drink when it gets bad

My mother says if I carry on this way ill end up dead










Im fex up qith all the lsd
I need sleep 
More then more coke or meth ammmmfetamine


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2017)

Still miss you, dude...


----------



## ovo (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 26, 2017)

Kinda liking these guys, the guitarist/singer was suppose to play with STP after Chester left


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)

Courtesy of another Blue Wizard youtube rabbit hole run.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2017)

Back with a vengeance. I love this little dude...


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

@bu$hleaguer


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @bu$hleaguer


Yeah brah MTV unplugged!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah brah MTV unplugged!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


its funny that mtv used to actually play music.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Still to this day my favorite black of them all. He's never repeated that second verse beginning like he did there. Good clips man, I haven't heard the old ed voice in a while


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Still to this day my favorite black of them all. He's never repeated that second verse beginning like he did there. Good clips man, I haven't heard the old ed voice in a while


I know I've told this to you before, but I'm pretty sure my kid was conceived to that song


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 29, 2017)

I won't Pearl Jam spam pinnys thread out of respect for him but here's one of my faves from back in that era.

I'll never suck satans dick!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I won't Pearl Jam spam pinnys thread out of respect for him but here's one of my faves from back in that era.
> 
> I'll never suck satans dick!


Fuck that! Spam the motha fucka


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I won't Pearl Jam spam pinnys thread out of respect for him but here's one of my faves from back in that era.
> 
> I'll never suck satans dick!


Pearl Jam is still one of my favorites. If only they made lots of new tunes though


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

This song is bad ass. The rest of the album was their worst. I own it


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> This song is bad ass. The rest of the album was their worst. I own it


lol youre definitely right about that.. best is CSN&Y Deja Vu in my opinion


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol youre definitely right about that.. best is CSN&Y Deja Vu in my opinion


Oh fuck yeah


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ovo (May 1, 2017)

1993 Scientology Fair


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

This makes me feel like a weak man who thinks that he is strong
Must I play the chauvinist to be the man you want?

Sweaty fingers push down on your throat, you say you like it rough
But it's hard to think I do this out of love

And from my own submissive pleasure I want to do just as you wish
But I slap your face too lightly when you ask me to make fists

Kiss me softly do not bite, we can explore like naughty kids
You say you're bored, want dominating
And I just stare and flinch

Oh, how rude of me to bring my thoughts into your bedroom
Is it condescending to be so scared I might hurt you?
[x2]

This makes me feel like a weak man who thinks that he is strong
Must I play the chauvinist to be the man you want

Yaaa


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

Sek c raver
Is the onwfor me when i aee her aing n dance


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 2, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

@Blue Wizard 

This one ia for you <3






Ps also for @Pinworm wherever your vig hearted punk be


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 3, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 4, 2017)

Great TDC...


----------



## ovo (May 4, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2017)

Post four thousand ninety-six = 2E12


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 4, 2017)

It's not , it's


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2017)

I love this Zep cover. That latino influence kicks ass.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 5, 2017)

Liatening to thia and then fargo and a nap. May skip fargo atraight to nap central

I am dead today.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

SNITCH!!

She said
She hated dick
Fuck a faker

If you aint qith my click
Take a number

Gotta be reppin thw 4 1 chix
Aka selling crack
Atacking it in thw 6ix

Real toronto slang
Greezy,wooozzzzzat?, blizZzzzty?, bling blang?

That is a few t.o words.

Biggeat is in jail

"Whoooozzzzzzat? A deeeey whoozaaaat" it is a fed jail ahout out.

Qhen you enter the range you scream "whooooooiiizzzzzzzat its *yourname**

Also whooooizzzat on the block, grey agirt on thw range fam, ahirta on the range**

This snitch ia on his way to fed beda and doesn't knoq my fam has his name marked.

Fuck a snitch. You will get robbed in a feddy cell fpr having the hood set wrong

13 baby drippy next to my capital B

44 killa in thw cwll nex to me


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 10, 2017)

Drugs

Lets sell some


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 10, 2017)

I started using again
Needed a diatraction from ny own head
I started using again left my heart in


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2017)




----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

@UncleBuck I finally have those three dollars I owe you..


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 13, 2017)

Yea. Homelife is a drag. deadly like the plague @Stoned farmer gets it!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 13, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> Yea. Homelife is a drag. deadly like the plague @Stoned farmer gets it!


Shit dude, I was listening to them just this afternoon. 

So much amazing


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2017)

Fuck it I'm posting this one again because it's fucking awesome


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 13, 2017)

There's some junk food for your brain


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2017)

I cant pretend I don't remember every song we used to sing
And time has passed, but I'm not better. I'm not who I used to be


----------



## ovo (May 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 14, 2017)

This one for you pinny


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


>


I was listening to that just this morning


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2017)

Next week is pouzza fest. Stoked af for that, be in montreal for wedsnesday afternoon/evening and yayaya get turnt up until I leave that next tuesday. 

Then its almost shambhala!!! 

Y'all dont even know how good that will be

Unceunceunce


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2017)




----------



## ovo (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (May 16, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I was checking this out on you boob , and noticed one of my favorite bands 
Genitourers


----------



## lokie (May 16, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


:::drawspentagram:::

Probably one of the best marietta songs


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 17, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 18, 2017)

CV commin to town in like a week, n I'm going


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2017)

@StonedFarmer


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Crazyness


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Crazyness


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @StonedFarmer


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

One more before I get going.


----------



## ovo (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)




----------



## ovo (May 20, 2017)

#damnhippies


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2017)




----------



## ovo (May 22, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (May 22, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 22, 2017)

Gonna see my boy this week. He's got a dope new album out, but here's a funky classic -







"Bleak, grimacing winters led him to seek vengance. With every bit of mystique of a street menace..." Damn...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 23, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 23, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 23, 2017)

@mr sunshine

I think you will enjoy





"I keep the good coke naw not that coca cola
I speak a lil spanish
Mamacita hola
Hit raw 
Hope I dont catch ebola"

Fucking has me loling hard


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @mr sunshine
> 
> I think you will enjoy
> 
> ...


Pimping ass song.


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2017)

@Unclebaldrick


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2017)

I've found so much good music on this youtube rabbit hole trip tonight. It really cheered me back up.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've found so much good music on this youtube rabbit hole trip tonight. It really cheered me back up.


Back in the 80s I used to listen to some heavy metal Japanese bands . I can't remember the names off the top of my head , when I get a chance I'll dig through the records and see if I can find them. Anyway they were rad. 
I noticed you posted some electric wizard vids, did you ever listen to venom? I have legion on vinyl, I think it is from 70 or 71.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 23, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> @Unclebaldrick


That is YMO backing them up.


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2017)

Loudness is one of the Japanese metal bands. My wayward braincells might kick in and remember another later.


----------



## abe supercro (May 24, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (May 25, 2017)

Ruff Magik


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

@srh88 

Enjoy this one bud. Don't know if you still jam him or not


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2017)

Try again, you know
I hadn't heard that one before


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2017)

And now i am free
Free to do
Whatever i choose
And i am free and
I got nothing to lose

**dancinghis way to the liqour store** hehehehe


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2017)

Fucking devastated


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 29, 2017)

When CV played this shit last night stza went hard, I was tripping pretty hard on prolly close to 250-300ug off some liquid


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2017)

Gotta speed this up to 2x in your YT settings. A small price to hear such a hot tune...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

"I crave love, I crave attention
And I hate myself for this

I'm embarrassed by my depression
When I put things in perspective"


----------



## srh88 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't know what the fuck this is or how I found it but I'm glad I did.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2017)

Funky...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2017)

Blast from the past...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2017)

the guitar in this.. amazing







also @tyler.durden check out some igor. hes really unique.. i wish i was as good as igor lol. normally hate this song but love this


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> the guitar in this.. amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool. He's got a voice, too. Reminds me of my boy Andy Mckee, my fav acoustic (non-classical) guitarist. Check it - 







My current fav classical guitarist is my teacher, Jason Vieaux. -


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Very cool. He's got a voice, too. Reminds me of my boy Andy Mckee, my fav acoustic (non-classical) guitarist. Check it -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your teacher is a beast man.. i like andy mckee a lot.. but his style is prett much normal keller williams






the only classical-ish song i know how to play is spanish fly, wasnt an easy learn.. so much to memorize lol





and of course classical gas but i dont even really count it as anthing classical
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mREi_Bb85Sk


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> your teacher is a beast man.. i like andy mckee a lot.. but his style is prett much normal keller williams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard Keller before, amazing! Great tune, too. Hard to believe he uses a pick with that degree of not separation. Does he do that that crazy finger fret board stuff like Andy? It's a whole new world of guitar technique -


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Never heard Keller before, amazing! Great tune, too. Hard to believe he uses a pick with that degree of not separation. Does he do that that crazy finger fret board stuff like Andy? It's a whole new world of guitar technique -


tapping has been around for a long long time.. its pretty easy actually. think of it like a piano. the guitar is all the same notes pretty much. with tapping your basically using a capo but with one finger and making a note ring with your pick hand. one you get the concept down its super easy man

some more incredible music for you


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> tapping has been around for a long long time.. its pretty easy actually. think of it like a piano. the guitar is all the same notes pretty much. with tapping your basically using a capo but with one finger and making a note ring with your pick hand. one you get the concept down its super easy man
> 
> some more incredible music for you


Amazing! Keep it coming. That rendition of Imagine was sweet...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Amazing! Keep it coming. That rendition of Imagine was sweet...


thats how i know you actually listened to it.. so many good old acoustic songs out there man..another favorite of mine to play





heres the first song i ever learned on guitar straight through


----------



## ovo (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 6, 2017)

Trey Parker and Matt stone a some of the most brilliant wrighters, I think because they do off beat comedy they don't get as much credit as they deserve




Book of Mormon the play was hilarious, best musical/play I'll ever see I'm pretty sure


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Imma pop a shroom or two
Make me want to drop a bomb
Party till the aun ia up
Yoyr pu king on my fuxking shoe


What


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jun 8, 2017)

cover '17. dove's cry


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2017)

^^ HE'S ALIVE!!! He likes cats...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


That's fucking awesome


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


>


I've been looking for you, What happened to your boyfriend lebron james?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been looking for you, What happened to your boyfriend lebron james?


I am not hard to find... LoL yes I am very and suicidal oh my. **runs away crying**

Oh how mah feels.



Lebron has been slaying it but sadly the rest of the cavs need to pick up the hustle.

I will be watching tonight.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 9, 2017)

Get the cheque 
fuck it all
Just like my life b
I dont give a fuxk if anyone like me

Huehuehue


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am not hard to find... LoL yes I am very and suicidal oh my. **runs away crying**
> 
> Oh how mah feels.
> 
> ...


Fify


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fify


LoL yes!!!

#eatingmdmalikeskittles


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am not hard to find... LoL yes I am very and suicidal oh my. **runs away crying**
> 
> Oh how mah feels.
> 
> ...


I slit my wrist like cheap coupons cuz death was on sale today


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


At 3:23 he's actually screaming "ouch" from throwing sand in his eyes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I slit my wrist like cheap coupons cuz death was on sale today


LoL





Tell my mom I am sorry
I just popped another oxy


----------



## ovo (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


remember when you said civil rights were a bad idea and said freedom of religion does not give you the right to build a mosque?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> remember when you said civil rights were a bad idea and said freedom of religion does not give you the right to build a mosque?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


remember when you said that a nazi punching a woman was your idea of "equality"?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> remember when you said that a nazi punching a woman was your idea of "equality"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


remember when you said rush limbaugh had "an independent mind"?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> remember when you said rush limbaugh had "an independent mind"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


remember how you told us about that friend you had for years who was a neo-nazi with a 'heil hitler' tattoo?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> remember how you told us about that friend you had for years who was a neo-nazi with a 'heil hitler' tattoo?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 16, 2017)

All white dudes look the same to me...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 16, 2017)

Unreal...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 16, 2017)

New album, so far so good


----------



## Bareback (Jun 16, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> All white dudes look the same to me...


Stop looking at our dicks .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2017)

Wtf haha


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 17, 2017)

I got my pistol point cocked ready to link shots non stop until I see yo monkey ass drop


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2017)

So I been trapping all day and the house behind me is screaming drunkenly while blasting katty parie or however it apelt. 

I feel a bad time coming, people are so loud but have womenz, possibly they have coke but not like this coke.

Sf gun a go try to get high

4 zaps of the white, 3 tapps floqing with thw golden, 2 zips of that sand call me ghadaffi


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2017)

Imma catch west nile out here

Fucking buzzers are out full bitey


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 17, 2017)

I didn't want EmoD to get mad but I won't chop to her friend.

He seems to me a fuck boy who will go try to bang the whole stamp and o.d.

Fuck him and fuck her for disagreeing.

I aibt bout serving weak kids. Bang a half . in front of me so I know u can handle it.

Im not an ass. I juat aint trying to watch weak bitxhes die. My dope is good


----------



## ovo (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 17, 2017)

this thread sux now.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> this thread sux now.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> this thread sux now.


----------



## ovo (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 20, 2017)

Drinking some cucumber & fruits gose

Get off this
Get on with it
If you want to change the world
Shut your mouth
And
Start to spin it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 20, 2017)

When I grow up I want to work at alfalfa's where the cheese is dairy free


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


That's the way I like it baby, I don't want to live forever......


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 21, 2017)

showing my age a [email protected]


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2017)

This track bangs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


One of my favorite song of theirs


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> One of my favorite song of theirs


Every single song on that album is bad ass. It's just one of those albums. I've bought every one of their cd's right when they come out ever since that album. Love me some chevelle.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 23, 2017)

I cannot wait for today to end. Feel like crap with sniffles and a slight neck pain.

Maybe a nap, suppose to go out raving later. 

Cool story bruh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 24, 2017)

I wamna get fucked up till this hurt goes away
But I always feel like shit the next day
Maybe ill stay at home
Gheet on my knees and pray but
God has nothing to say
And I wonder why
Ohhhh ohhhh I wonder why


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2017)

amazing


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 24, 2017)

I por lean in my apple juice


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> amazing


That made me lol I'm


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 24, 2017)

You know when the sun ain't even out and you still feeling that meopcp from last night

I do those charms chemz 

Smoking and I may do some dabs and dmt 

We shall test the wa5ers tho eh moi8

I am discussing Canadian politics with a guy from the southern U.S, I know I am sipped when this happens. 

I can't wait for us to meet. Might jus droog n raep him


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 24, 2017)

Rest in peace to bernie 
So I went and bought me a mac
Run through you like a red light


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 26, 2017)

@abe supercro please tell tom tom I love him so much. I broke my phone throwing it at a car during a breakdown. 


he will know what is up, tell him to be smart and not die because I did the dying for us borth., 

remind him to watch some beastiliatlit for me and to fap tp some mr seus. 


he will know. 

i loved you you and the group a lot

I had to do it. there was no plays left on the board and I do not get checkmated ike that


love and love


who knew bdsm was so cute when death was involved. 444445444



I used the big treee, 4


keep it real for me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 26, 2017)

the music just stoppped for me. 44775444

haters be happy. I am gone now. 444


bye


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 26, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> the music just stoppped for me. 44775444
> 
> haters be happy. I am gone now. 444
> 
> ...


Aww, don't let them run you off SF, I kinda like you, you just to sensitive, I get shit on all the time you gotta learn to roll with the punches man...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 27, 2017)

Come on SF post up some more music atleast, you got good taste in music I'll give you that


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 27, 2017)

@StonedFarmer 




Where you at dude


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 27, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


I love how Morelos can mix rock/metal/funk/blues/jazz seamlessly


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Every single song on that album is bad ass. It's just one of those albums. I've bought every one of their cd's right when they come out ever since that album. Love me some chevelle.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


>


So gay.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So gay.


your opinion is so deep in me right now......


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> your opinion is so deep in me right now......


Old, tiny dick, racist white guy playing shitty outdated rap music from his trailer. 

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Old, tiny dick, racist white guy playing shitty outdated rap music from his trailer.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.


i said your dick big bruh, what else you need balls?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> i said your dick big bruh, what else you need balls?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 27, 2017)

@Bob Zmuda


----------



## ovo (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> @Bob Zmuda


Boss of the trailer park?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Boss of the trailer park?


hooooooty hooooooooooooooo bitch.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> hooooooty hooooooooooooooo bitch.


No wonder you live in a trailer.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No wonder you live in a trailer.


is that gay too?


----------



## ovo (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


>


Is that the song you suck penises to?

Good song for dicksucking. Really sets the mood.

Edit: Oh shit! as I posted that I got a new trophy!

Thanks Ovo, guess your good for...something?


----------



## ovo (Jun 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Is that the song you suck penises to?
> 
> Good song for dicksucking. Really sets the mood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


> View attachment 3969051



you suck at this.


----------



## ovo (Jun 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> you suck at this.


if you say so bob. how many times have you posted in this thread ovo rthe past week, only to complain?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> is that gay too?


Nice to see another LOC fan, I saw choking victim when they were in Vegas for punk rock bowling, stza puts on a hell of a show I don't know how he can scream like that for a hour straight , they opened with this


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


> if you say so bob. how many times have you posted in this thread ovo rthe past week, only to complain?


Well if you and others would stop posting shitty music, I wouldn't have to.


----------



## ovo (Jun 29, 2017)

post some music that you enjoy and i'll rate it on 1-10 scale.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


> post some music that you enjoy and i'll rate it on 1-10 scale.


You're mainliner. 

I give a shit what you think.


----------



## ovo (Jun 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You're mainliner.
> 
> I give a shit what you think.


You're currently just a troll man boy whimpering in a music thread instead of posting music. I called you a juvenile maniac yesterday because that's often how you carry yourself. Get over it, throw down some music and show us what you got.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


> You're currently just a troll man boy whimpering in a music thread instead of posting music. I called you a juvenile maniac yesterday because that's often how you carry yourself. Get over it, throw down some music and show us what you got.


Not sure who the fuck your think you are all of the sudden. 

Post your garden and I'll post a song for you. 

You really wanna suck my dick huh? 

Get in line son.


----------



## ovo (Jun 29, 2017)

Zmuda you started trolling me in case you forgot. refer to the top of this page and also try to remember how many times you quoted me yesterday until I finally replied. grow up. just post some damn music, I won't even comment on it. JS this is a music thread


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


> Zmuda you started trolling me in case you forgot. refer to the top of this page and also try to remember how many times you quoted me yesterday until I finally replied. grow up. just post some damn music, I won't even comment on it. JS this is a music thread


And I'll never stop.


----------



## ovo (Jun 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> And I'll never stop.


And why is that exactly, genius, because I called you a juvenile maniac and it hit home, or do you have any other reasons?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 30, 2017)

Fuck it we got Chocking V LOC in here might as well have some morning G


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 30, 2017)

Eh fuck it.....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> @StonedFarmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I used to love everyone here and this entire site.

Fuck what it has become.

Kids tearing up a thread that has for thw most part remained a safe spot for posting without harassment.

Our regulars have changed that.

I'm done here

Thia song is gopd go die. I listen to more punks the. U fag


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 30, 2017)

I see jeff deathenstock next qeek2m

I seen him actual and have pics but none of u worth


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Dude I used to love everyone here and this entire site.
> 
> Fuck what it has become.
> 
> ...


You just need to relax dude... you use to love to start shit with me out of nowhere n then all the regs would hop on board n that was fun to you...it never faded me once...now you have some people commin at you sideways and you flip out, don't dish it if you can't take it is all I'm saying....just relax man, I can tell your a very emotional person n that's ok but you have to learn to control your emotions... do to others as you'd like done to you...I honestly don't dislike you man I can tell your a smart guy and prolly would be fun to get fucked up with...don't feed the trolls man, they want a reaction if you don't give one then they'll find someone els to fuck with...


----------



## ovo (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 1, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> You just need to relax dude... you use to love to start shit with me out of nowhere n then all the regs would hop on board n that was fun to you...it never faded me once...now you have some people commin at you sideways and you flip out, don't dish it if you can't take it is all I'm saying....just relax man, I can tell your a very emotional person n that's ok but you have to learn to control your emotions... do to others as you'd like done to you...I honestly don't dislike you man I can tell your a smart guy and prolly would be fun to get fucked up with...don't feed the trolls man, they want a reaction if you don't give one then they'll find someone els to fuck with...


I dont mind trolling, dont get me wrong

I only ever fucked with you for luls and never meant srs bsns.

Honest riu is just blah, lately and I have friends from here who I meet irl for drinks or talk to else where. No hair off my back.

Sips** .

Ps; never take my poasts too seriously

I am a troll account. 

Who is mani? 
Who am I? 
Heuyoohooyoohoo.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 1, 2017)

I made a new friend at the bar and a few new business friends. 

I won't discus it here. 

I am Irish and I drink


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2017)

Fuck those blue guys!


----------



## ovo (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2017)

abe supercro said:


>


Smoke a blunt to this earlier bro.

Good stuff.

Watch thia trawl.

A bottle of bourbon is the best bait.

Watch m learn


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 3971471







Everybody needs to believe in something, I believe I'll have another beer...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Oh this song makes me absolutely swoon. My Francis and I used to dance and dance and dance to this. Then he would rub his rough, manly hands all over my supple body until I quivered in ecstasy. Until he became a no good Nancy boy gallivanting around town with that Jezebel Anita! Still frosts my cookies.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Toxic Waltz


----------



## Bareback (Jul 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


I saw Pantera back in the 80's opening act for driving and crying best 17$ I ever spent


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Oh this song makes me absolutely swoon. My Francis and I used to dance and dance and dance to this. Then he would rub his rough, manly hands all over my supple body until I quivered in ecstasy. Until he became a no good Nancy boy gallivanting around town with that Jezebel Anita! Still frosts my cookies.


I have learned two things about you thus far, Ma'am. One is that you are a lady of considerable humors.
The other is that, perhaps due to a fastidious nature paradoxical in one of such exocrine proclivities ... is that you prefer your cookies be free of frosting. 

There is a procedure for getting your cookies unfrosted, but it is rather intimate and the details are far too graphic for publishing on a site like this, rife with delicate and inflammable sensibilities.

But be assured, a remedy exists for your particular conundrum. Also, there are many fine young men ... and the occasional fine young woman ... who are both skilled and willing. I will confess to you having daydreamt about their frosting removal services. Make room on the swooning bench.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 4, 2017)

Shout out to my lounging rats, you thw real niggas hateas


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 4, 2017)

Your aki. Has turned grey and there ia puss leaking out your eyes
But baby you haven't told me anylies


----------



## ovo (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2017)

I wish


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2017)

I thought we would grow old
.you as my wife

But
Bab
Eeeeeee

U left me.

Left me
For a peice of ahitty 
Hehehe

Diediedie


Music


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2017)

Hue king huehue


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2017)

Mom mom no


No


No

Not rue rerrom 

Preeeae no

Noooo

.dead


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2017)

Ouch


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 7, 2017)

Put down the crack pipe...


----------



## ovo (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


you must be kicking back super colds if youre on another hagar streak


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)

Hagar is a bad ass mofo


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)

***edit ok that vid ^^is pretty lame. Here:


----------



## Bareback (Jul 8, 2017)

I hit four jobs today and got a lot of shit done. Fuck this heat really takes the gusto out of you .

Edit: Wrong thread , see what I mean.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I hit four jobs today and got a lot of shit done. Fuck this heat really takes the gusto out of you .


Fuck the heat man. Could be worse though just remember. You could be wearing a hard hat, safety glasses, and jeans sweating your ass off lol.
One of my old partners at work, used to sidejob being chauffeur for the band tesla. He used to show me some crazy pics man. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck the heat man. Could be worse though just remember. You could be wearing a hard hat, safety glasses, and jeans sweating your ass off lol.
> One of my old partners at work, used to sidejob being chauffeur for the band tesla. He used to show me some crazy pics man. Lol


I was, all but the hard hat. I wear a hard hat all week so no big deal.

Funny story I was pouring concrete 2 days this week, 3 days last week wearing that hat and sweating so bad, the sweat was running out of the hat on to my finish and making it impossible to edge. 

I wear boots, jeans , and a Gilligan hat all the time .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)

Ok last one


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I was, all but the hard hat. I wear a hard hat all week so no big deal.
> 
> Funny story I was pouring concrete 2 days this week, 3 days last week wearing that hat and sweating so bad, the sweat was running out of the hat on to my finish and making it impossible to edge.
> 
> I wear boots, jeans , and a Gilligan hat all the time .


I'm sure you've done this to a brand new apprentice, but, putting some snapline chalk in the pad of their hard hat is the best. Especially red Lol


----------



## Bareback (Jul 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Man I love Budgie


----------



## Bareback (Jul 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm sure you've done this to a brand new apprentice, but, putting some snapline chalk in the pad of their hard hat is the best. Especially red Lol


Sharpie works good to . And yes if I can find a way to mess with a co-worker I'm going to do it , and I can keep a straight face the whole time . Last week I turned my supervisors blade backwards on the skill saw while he was on the phone , he was like WTF.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Sharpie works good to . And yes if I can find a way to mess with a co-worker I'm going to do it , and I can keep a straight face the whole time . Last week I turned my supervisors blade backwards on the skill saw while he was on the phone , he was like WTF.


 lol did the wood scorch when he tried it?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> lol did the wood scorch when he tried it?


Yeah and smoked , and he just pushed harder. And then he looked at it and tried to cut again. I said maybe you cut a nail, he said the wood is new , I said did you cut the concrete and he got all pissed off and changed the blade. Later he said he didn't know what happened to the blade but it just quit cutting , I was like I don't know I finishing concrete. And he never figured it out .


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah and smoked , and he just pushed harder. And then he looked at it and tried to cut again. I said maybe you cut a nail, he said the wood is new , I said did you cut the concrete and he got all pissed off and changed the blade. Later he said he didn't know what happened to the blade but it just quit cutting , I was like I don't know I finishing concrete. And he never figured it out .


 fucking epic.

In grad school, we had a hazing thing we did. 

Ever see what acetone does to Styrofoam? It is the basis of filming scenes involving a super-corrosive. It's how they did the "molecular acid" (!) scene in Ridley Scott's original _Alien_.

Anyhow, at room temp, acetone munches through Styrofoam with the leisure and precision of a school of meth-soaked piranha who just found a clumsy cow. But at Dry Ice temperature, this torrid molecular affair is literally frozen into not happening. 

So they gave me a Dixie Cup containing acetone and Dry Ice; "this is your cold bath; take good care of it". I took great care of it. I pitched the acetone charge into the liquid waste can and rinsed the cup out with water. 

I learned great compassion from that incident, which surely explains why I rick rolled three new grad students with it.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2017)

Smokin' meth, hittin' cats on the block with the gats...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2017)

@StonedFarmer


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## greencropper (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2017)

You my offspring, the boss sting
A bulletproof Porsche thing, hard for you to understand that
Nas the king, where my bricks, where my band at?
Play me a gangster's theme, while you entertain me
If I ain't cryin laughin, to the lions, throw your ass in


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 20, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


>


That was actually funny af. Im a NIN fan and they nailed it lol

made my morning


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2017)

Tom somehow makes necrophilia acceptable. C'mon now, Basinger in her prime? You'd hit it cold, too...


----------



## ovo (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 26, 2017)

ovo said:


>


Dope song, they just started playing it on the radio here


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2017)

@_gresh_


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @_gresh_


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## 420God (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 28, 2017)

> How did I get so far gone?
> Where do I belong?
> And where in the world did I ever go wrong?
> If I took the time to replace
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Jul 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


fuck yes.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jul 28, 2017)

RIP


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)

@neosapien


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


35 yrs. later:


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm a sucker for pizzicato strings...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2017)

Another one...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2017)

A busking crowd favorite...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 2, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm a sucker for pizzicato . . .


Same here. Just had the very veggie.


----------



## ovo (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh shit..


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

'100k spread across the floor, yeah. The floor, yeah!'
'None of ya'll fuckin' wit the flow, yeah. The flow. yeah.'
That's my jam...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2017)

i was told by a chick tonight at a bar im probably insane because i got the same facial expressions as this dude.. who i actually like, so it was funny (thanks acid)




good song though


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

I can see the future. And, it's nothing baby.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Another one...






some raps for you that always makes my day


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> some raps for you that always makes my day


I fucking love the swollen members, man. Fuck.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I fucking love the swollen members, man. Fuck.


one of my favorite beats ever


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> one of my favorite beats ever


More plz.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> More plz.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


@Gresh this one used to be my absolute favorite


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> More plz.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


>





abe supercro said:


>


Some pleasant shit. Many thanks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> some raps for you that always makes my day





_gresh_ said:


> I fucking love the swollen members, man. Fuck.



Okay, new shit (for me). Their voices will take some getting used to, but these lyrics are fucking fire, and the samples are hypnotic. Pirating shit now. Thanks, bros...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Some pleasant shit. Many thanks.


just change this to your daughters POV


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> just change this to your daughters POV


That shit always hits hard when i think about my baby girl. His words are so fucking amazing. love living legends, love atmosphere.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> That shit always hits hard when i think about my baby girl. His words are so fucking amazing. love living legends, love atmosphere.


i dont even have a kid and that song still just rocks me. its way too real

still one of my favorites.. reminds me of my ex fiance


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i dont even have a kid and that song still just rocks me. its way too real
> 
> still one of my favorites.. reminds me of my ex fiance








Always looking for a balance.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Always looking for a balance.


heres a rare one for you... when i leave to go work everyday at like 5am.. this song makes me realise things could be much worse


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> heres a rare one for you... when i leave to go work everyday at like 5am.. this song makes me realise things could be much worse


That is so fucki9ng pretty. The guitar.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 5, 2017)

Can we switch it up a bit? Because sometimes I get bored...


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Can we switch it up a bit? Because sometimes I get bored...


My nigs rigtchere.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Can we switch it up a bit? Because sometimes I get bored...






 for you man


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

Damn. I aint never seen a pair of shoes like that mister. i bet they cost you a fortune!

"You'll have a set soon enough, kid..."


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Damn Mister. I wish I had socks like that!
> 
> "You will one day, boy, one day..."


im going to sleep man.. its almost 4am. goodnight dude..i have to work in a couple hours lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


>









> I once heard a song about it never rains in Southern California
> I once saw a band play at the farm sober, I hadn't had a drink
> Like cleaning gums or hugging bums or doing something that you knows good for ya
> Those times are tedious and tenuous and hopefully much shorter than a blink
> ...


Posted for Gary....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey! remember, this was one of my faves


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey! remember, this was one of my faves


Probably the most punk rock song that ever existed. Probably. Maybe....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Probably the most punk rock song that ever existed. Probably. Maybe....


yo!!!

this is another one that I play to this day


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> just change this to your daughters POV





_gresh_ said:


> That shit always hits hard when i think about my baby girl. His words are so fucking amazing. love living legends, love atmosphere.


This one always reminds me of my son, similar history...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> heres a rare one for you... when i leave to go work everyday at like 5am.. this song makes me realise things could be much worse


Here's a catchy rare one that's a nice shout out to us midwestern playas. Ant's samples can't be topped...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Here's a catchy rare one that's a nice shout out to us midwestern playas. Ant's samples can't be topped...


See Tyler, here in the South we had to jam G shit


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> See Tyler, here in the South we had to jam G shit


Shit slaps hard, though. My trunk is getting murdered right now, lol.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> See Tyler, here in the South we had to jam G shit


Never let hoe ass niggas ride!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> See Tyler, here in the South we had to jam G shit


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

To my loyal friend Mr @Steve French


----------



## Steve French (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Mr @Steve French


I know who you are. You most magnificent of bastards. Hear my friend Stan.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I love your guts, my good fellow. @Steve French
> 
> eeeyup!


I can trade celtic music all day. How about this greasy fellow.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 5, 2017)

I prefer this dirty bastard though.





Took a few tries


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I can trade celtic music all day. How about this greasy fellow.


Well, fa dee da!

[




The fookin close shave. What a gooder by geez.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Well, fa dee da!
> 
> [
> 
> ...


Andy is the fookin greatest. Fucking o'donoghues. How about that cunt. I could listen to that salty bastard all day. Fucking made me go out and buy an octave mandolin cause i couldnt find a fucking bouzouki.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2017)

I want to get with you
And your sister
I think her name's Debra...


----------



## ovo (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Aug 6, 2017)

@HeatlessBBQ @scrambo @theslipperbandit


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 6, 2017)

Got two reasons why I cry away each lonely night, first ones named sweet Ann Marie and she's my hearts delight 

Second one is prison babe the sheriffs on my trail, and if he catches up with me I'll spend my life in jail @srh88


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 6, 2017)

It's nothing, it's only a little wind..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I can trade celtic music all day. How about this greasy fellow.


----------



## ovo (Aug 6, 2017)

@mrlullaby


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Got two reasons why I cry away each lonely night, first ones named sweet Ann Marie and she's my hearts delight
> 
> Second one is prison babe the sheriffs on my trail, and if he catches up with me I'll spend my life in jail @srh88


My ex fiance's name was Anmarie.. I think the only reason I hooked up with her that first night was because of that song


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't look in the mirror 'cause I'm a narcissist,
I simply like to watch myself exist.
Now I'm in a fog and mist, 
My reflection is anonymous, ponder this...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 10, 2017)

Just started listening to slipknot again, finally listened to the grey chapter great album


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 10, 2017)

New mastodon is fuckin good


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2017)

Old School...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Old School...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2017)

Hell yeah...


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


>


Haven't listened to that in a long time.. used to love modest mouse


----------



## greencropper (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

> I got manicured fingers and toes
> I got 4 layers of pee-soaked clothes but I’m still condescending
> Your as and teeth permanent browned
> Your face is permanently frowned and I have everything I want
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2017)

My ex's band opened for these guys a few times back in the day. Good memories...


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> My ex's band opened for these guys a few times back in the day. Good memories...


Did it pay good? What were they called? 

No offence but Billy Corgan is kind of a self righteous ass. Stop writing songs about Courtney Love you bald cunt!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Did it pay good? What were they called?
> 
> No offence but Billy Corgan is kind of a self righteous ass. Stop writing songs about Courtney Love you bald cunt!


I know, everyone hates SP. I can see why, don't know why I like them. Probably because of the memories associated with their music. I don't dig Corgan as a person, but I don't dig a lot of musicians' personalities. Whether or not I like their art is another matter. The pay was shit in those tiny clubs, it was before SP got big. No one had ever really heard of them then, just another Chicago alt band trying to make it. Glad they did...


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I know, everyone hates SP. I can see why, don't know why I like them. Probably because of the memories associated with their music. I don't dig Corgan as a person, but I don't dig a lot of musicians' personalities. Whether or not I like their art is another matter. The pay was shit in those tiny clubs, it was before SP got big. No one had ever really heard of them then, just another Chicago alt band trying to make it. Glad they did...


If you don't tell anyone I said so, I actually like some of the music. Just not his lyrics. The early stuff when he wasn't all strung out on benzos.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> If you don't tell anyone I said so, I actually like some of the music. Just not his lyrics. The early stuff when he wasn't all strung out on benzos.


It'll be our little secret


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Steve French (Aug 16, 2017)

Heres a shitty one.

And that just makes me think of black flag.





You magnificent bastard.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 16, 2017)

I fucked up the first one. But I'm a drunk bastard.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

Steve French said:


> Heres a shitty one.
> 
> And that just makes me think of black flag.
> 
> ...


HA! There you are butthole. Hope you are well.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 16, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> HA! There you are butthole. Hope you are well.


Love ya my brotha.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 16, 2017)

Think I go for that one everytime.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

Steve French said:


> Think I go for that one everytime.


You are a sore sight for sore eyes. Did i say that right? Anyways. We love you, too, duder.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 16, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> You are a sore sight for sore eyes. Did i say that right? Anyways. We love you, too, duder.


Love Barney McKenna there. A fuckingshdhin pint of plainsh sha fuckk whatsh the fuck goddssmmn urgh a shit a whathssthe fuck going on.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

@Gary Goodson


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> @Gary Goodson


@srh88 hates that song so much lol


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @srh88 hates that song so much lol


Yea, well don't tell him i said anything but he has kind of a tiny weiner.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Yea, well don't tell him i said anything but he has kind of a tiny weiner.


Apparently you have not noticed my new name is man pole


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Apparently you have not noticed my new name is man pole


Tiny man pole


----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Tiny man pole


My nickname is tadpole


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

@Aeroknow


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 16, 2017)

The best version ever period.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 17, 2017)

Fucking less than jake!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 21, 2017)

Stumbled on this 




Your guilty and don't know it, so who's really in jail


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

loe seeing people evolve... this song is awesome...





this is him years ago. and he caught my ear a few years back.. glad i didnt just think "fuck off dude"




this song hit home when it came out


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 27, 2017)

new song , new band with Sen Dogg from Cypress Hill. Mixing Hip Hop and Metal the band is called Powerflo 
what do you think?
Interesting fact.. Did you know Sen Dogg and Dave Lombardo (long time Slayer Drummer) went to high school together. Dave was a big influence and inspiration for Sen Dogg. Dave left Slayer and is now Suicidal Tendencies drummer.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 28, 2017)

14 mesmerizing minutes. Please enjoy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2017)

thanks for turning me onto Charlie Antolini, that was an amazing drum solo performance.. Is that his band, The Charlie Antolini Jazz Power?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks for turning me onto Charlie Antolini, that was an amazing drum solo performance.. Is that his band, The Charlie Antolini Jazz Power?


he also had a band named Super Trio that were pretty awesome. but harder to find stuff from


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2017)

one of the coolest bands/songs ive ever heard live.. this show was insane, glad i found it on youtube


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> one of the coolest bands/songs ive ever heard live.. this show was insane, glad i found it on youtube


Groove , makes me wish I had some acid .


----------



## greencropper (Aug 28, 2017)

get a bitta kulcha inta ya kiddies....


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 29, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks for turning me onto Charlie Antolini, that was an amazing drum solo performance.. Is that his band, The Charlie Antolini Jazz Power?


My pleasure. It's like witnessing genius.

Also, follow @srh88. He knows a thing or two about sweet tunes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2017)

yeah I can tell he does. I lived in Philadelphia for 7 years, got a degree from Temple University. ...... and I know all about the ELECTRIC factory, where that MOE tune was recorded. I have seen some amazing shows in Philly. That is a cool jam for sure. Thanks srh88.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2017)

damn, who is on VIBES!? impressively fast, he gives Bobby Hutcherson a run for his money. Is it Bobby? I would be surprised if it is beccause Bobby's sound is a bit more penetrating, like his notes seem to linger more.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> new song , new band with Sen Dogg from Cypress Hill. Mixing Hip Hop and Metal the band is called Powerflo
> what do you think?
> Interesting fact.. Did you know Sen Dogg and Dave Lombardo (long time Slayer Drummer) went to high school together. Dave was a big influence and inspiration for Sen Dogg. Dave left Slayer and is now Suicidal Tendencies drummer.


I always thought it was Dave who was treated like shit, but newer interviews with the band just make it out like contract disputes. Kinda good thing Dave went on his way to go work with other bands for a minute imo.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2017)

He will ALWAYS be the drummer for slayer if you ask me


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2017)

@srh88


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> one of the coolest bands/songs ive ever heard live.. this show was insane, glad i found it on youtube


got-damn. like gd72/abb 71/zep 73/zappa 75-live all collided...idk. excellent. grooves up the yinyang. Can you buy this on cd?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 29, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> got-damn. like gd72/abb 71/zep 73/zappa 75-live all collided...idk. excellent. grooves up the yinyang. Can you buy this on cd?


You can probably just download it from archive.org. They put all their shows on there. They do have a lot of CDs out though


----------



## srh88 (Aug 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @srh88


Lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 29, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah I can tell he does. I lived in Philadelphia for 7 years, got a degree from Temple University. ...... and I know all about the ELECTRIC factory, where that MOE tune was recorded. I have seen some amazing shows in Philly. That is a cool jam for sure. Thanks srh88.


The electric factory is probably my favorite place to see a show ever. I've seen some crazy crazy stuff there lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

@srh88


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @srh88


Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The electric factory is probably my favorite place to see a show ever. I've seen some crazy crazy stuff there lol.


Did you see the shows at the original Electric Factory or the new Electric Factory?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did you see the shows at the original Electric Factory or the new Electric Factory?


Wasn't the original during the 60's and 70's? If so then no lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Wasn't the original during the 60's and 70's? If so then no lol


Yeah. Wasn't sure how old you are. Have you seen any shows at the Tracadero?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah. Wasn't sure how old you are. Have you seen any shows at the Tracadero?


I'm 28.. yeah the Trac is cool. TLA is also pretty awesome


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'm 28.. yeah the Trac is cool. TLA is also pretty awesome


Oh ok.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Girls talk shit.


----------



## _gresh_ (Sep 7, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


>







When the sun goes down and the moon comes up!


----------



## _gresh_ (Sep 7, 2017)

Tertium non datur.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 8, 2017)

@cannabineer @curious2garden


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 9, 2017)

Miss him SO much..,.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 9, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Miss him SO much..,.


 " Sexy Mother Fucker " 
Is one my very songs ever funky ass grove .
I most of his early stuff on vinyl that I as new releases , and I have most of the rest on CD .
Rip Prince


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @cannabineer @curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @cannabineer @curious2garden


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2017)

one of my favoite rap songs ever


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> one of my favoite rap songs ever



Hell, yeah. That's deep, always liked that one. This one, too...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


Nice bro! That was their last album. Dudes are still putting out too. This is off their newest. First song on the newer CD


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## TheSnowMayne (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2017)

TheSnowMayne said:


>


C is for banned. RIP, bro. We barely knew ye...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2017)

This has always been my fav tune off the album, but I didn't know there was a video. It's fucking trippy -


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2017)

Sage is the Shit...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks Uncle. 
I downloaded 3 Roxy music Albums. They kinda dropped of my radar for a while . It will nice listening to them again. I actually saw them in Vancouver BC like 7 , 8 years ago, ?? They were really Good in concert. Cheers mate, have a wonderful fall weekend!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2017)

Does anyone have suggestions for miles Davis best albums to download from Spotify? Thank you


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


>


Oh that's nice jammin! I found a very good band today. Was watching a YouTube video with Henri Rollins shirtless painting and he said he is really into this band called "thee oh sees" so I checked em out and they really get down man. Very groovy. Hope your doing well my friend.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for miles Davis best albums to download from Spotify? Thank you


Sketches of Spain is an all-time fav, as is Bitches Brew...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2017)

They are still magic live, and all look good and chiseled at this age. The a capella at 2:37 give me the chills...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2017)

One of my fav covers...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2017)

Dead fans, great live Dead radio program every Wednesday 7-9 pm on station KPLX 91.9 fm out of Eugene Oregon .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 5, 2017)

Fuckin' love this guy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 11, 2017)

Venus55 said:


>


Placebo huh?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


You have my attention Ble Wizz
. Your avatar speaks to me.


Aeroknow said:


>


I was looking for you, you sex pot! I'm doing a portrait of you .


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You have my attention Ble Wizz
> . Your avatar speaks to me.
> 
> I was looking for you, you sex pot! I'm doing a portrait of you .


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

Venus55 said:


>


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

What the fuck @_gresh_ ?
Where you at?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Placebo huh?


Holy shit, that dude is scarey looking. Lol. Good tune though. Never heard of them before.
Just curious, whatchu think about these guys. Kind of a kiddy punk voice/s but they put out some really good albums.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 12, 2017)

Venus55 said:


>


Is that singer a tranny ?

I don't care if the dude is or not just curious, the music is ok in weird way but I dig it.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 13, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Is that singer a tranny ?
> 
> I don't care if the dude is or not just curious, the music is ok in weird way but I dig it.


Lol haha no not a tranny just a little queer! ))


----------



## Bareback (Oct 13, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Lol haha no not a tranny just a little queer! ))


My bad. Rainbow eyeliner would've cleared that up for me. 



J/k


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Oct 13, 2017)

RIP Chester....


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 13, 2017)

RIP Axle...


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

w/Maynard

Time has come to Payyyyyyyy!!!!





































Know your enemy!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

Pretty much the same band as sdib pre sd




Hilo boys


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Ive been slapping the bass to some sublime all day when I saw you posted this.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Ive been slapping the bass to some sublime all day when I saw you posted this.


Right on!

I actually put on slightly stooped on pandora to hear sublime. Lol. You put on sublime, you don't hear sublime.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Oct 17, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 19, 2017)

Dug this one outa the CD case the other day, I was bumping it


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2017)

Alright good night.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2017)

What you know about some Michael Hedges? One of the greatest guitarists ever, wonderful composer and musical innovator. Decent singing voice, too. Here's one of his better known tunes, enjoy...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 23, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


>


Never heard of them until that vid you posted. They're fucking dope!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


>


Damn girl you read my mind! I almost posted this the other day LOL genius!



Aeroknow said:


> Never heard of them until that vid you posted. They're fucking dope!


Yeah they really are.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 23, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


>


It's like Marlon Manson and Rob zombie had a baby, and this is the result. Really dope !!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 24, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


>


I thought that Wendy-O Williams did a version of this song, but after a quick Google search I couldn't find it.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I thought that Wendy-O Williams did a version of this song, but after a quick Google search I couldn't find it.


Chipmunks did tho lol


----------



## Bareback (Oct 24, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Chipmunks did tho lol


Hahaha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2017)

Fuckin' _sick..._


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2017)

Whaaaaaat?


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Oct 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I thought that Wendy-O Williams did a version of this song, but after a quick Google search I couldn't find it.


This is why I do not make an appearance here often.

Thrash "trash" only batters my eardrums .


----------



## lokie (Oct 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I thought that Wendy-O Williams did a version of this song, but after a quick Google search I couldn't find it.


http://www.sfgate.com/entertainment/article/When-talk-show-host-Tom-Snyder-took-on-punk-rock-2541751.php

*When talk show host Tom Snyder took on punk rock, things got mighty interesting*



> That moment comes on a show broadcast May 21, 1981, as Wendy O. Williams of the punk band the Plasmatics blows up a car onstage. First she smashes the windshield and headlights with a sledgehammer, then lights a fuse, tosses some kind of bomb into the car and blows it apart.


Skip to 10:00 to 20:35 for Wendy O. The segments before and after are preachers offering their own spiel.






I watched that show on TV that night. I believe she also trashed the stage lighting with a chainsaw, although the chainsaw bit may have been on her previous appearance on the show.

Her performance was riveting, mesmerizing and entertaining only because the brash performance had not been seen on live US TV before.

I enjoyed the show for what it was worth but the music was far less than what was expected when I turned on the TV.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 30, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


 " Metal up your ass ". Was their first choice for a title to " Killem All "

I never heard this copy thanks for sharing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


>



I can't believe I watched the entire thing...


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## SunnyJim (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2017)

No one's posted this in a while. Go kids, go!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 4, 2017)

Venus55 said:


>


Oh now I feel like you’re baiting me...




A hole


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 4, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


That was a great/fucked up movie


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2017)

Amazing album. Probably their best...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2017)

Yep. Best...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. Best...


Yeah, i think so too.
I got that album right when it came out and then I picked up opiate after i realized how fucking bad-ass they were.

If I wanted to piss off the ex when we were still married, I'd play that album. Lol. She hated them. No fun!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 7, 2017)

Such horrendous tastes in here, my goodness ...







Work !


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 7, 2017)

^^ You and your musical taste suck, mainy. E.a.d....


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 7, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ You and your musical taste suck, mainy. E.a.d....


Actually I like allot of music of all types am just teasing you guys am actually a pretty nice guy. Most of the videos posted in here I love ... just razzing you all lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 7, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> Actually I like allot of music of all types am just teasing you guys am actually a pretty nice guy. Most of the videos posted in here I love ... just razzing you all lol


Hey you gotta finger my butthole a little before you try to go balls deep! 


Ijs that no one knows you or your style of comedy yet. So “razzing” folks that don’t know you isn’t gonna work. 

Don’t be the guy that walks into a room full of strangers and tells a dick joke. They’d all think your some kind of pervy weirdo...


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey you gotta finger my butthole a little before you try to go balls deep!
> 
> 
> Ijs that no one knows you or your style of comedy yet. So “razzing” folks that don’t know you isn’t gonna work.
> ...


All good brother, am on team green 100% I do it for a living, I eat sleep shit walk talk growing. It's all I do and not for me but for others. I come in here to kill time, here and there. I love this site !

Am ussualy in the hydroponics section helping out when i can .


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 7, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ You and your musical taste suck, mainy. E.a.d....


E.A.D? employment authorization document yes .. have it


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 7, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> All good brother, am on team green 100% I do it for a living, I eat sleep shit walk talk growing. It's all I do and not for me but for others. I come in here to kill time, here and there. I love this site !
> 
> Am ussualy in the hydroponics section helping out when i can .


you "do it for a living" but your single plant you posted has spidermites and deficiencies. Lol.

Nice.

Don't quit your day job.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> you "do it for a living" but your single plant you posted has spidermites and deficiencies. Lol.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Don't quit your day job.


Ahhh that explains the chem warfare gear!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 7, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 4039598 View attachment 4039597


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 7, 2017)

Overclocking all the bulbs on last burn 1100w and then all the stars burns out!


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 8, 2017)

Yawn ...


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2017)

My guitar teacher tearin' shit up. He arranged this tune himself with a Metheny vibe. Enjoy...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 9, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 4039743


Lol! I’ve never seen anyone try so hard on this site. (Well one other person comes to mind)

I can see you have a lot of practice opening Wide. 

A little wider and I’ll reconsider your marriage proposal.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 9, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 4039741


Pretty big dildo mike. Impressive.


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! I’ve never seen anyone try so hard on this site. (Well one other person comes to mind)
> 
> I can see you have a lot of practice opening Wide.
> 
> A little wider and I’ll reconsider your marriage proposal.


Am taking a break today lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)

Too bad there's not a better version on YouTube. But this is fucking awesome. Turn it up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)

@Bareback
So, my understanding is that 'no life til leather' recordings is of their earliest before kill em all. Allot of those songs were written by Dave Mustaine. When they fired him, they had to redo allot of shit for the recording of kill em all. Here's Mustaines' version(original lyrics) four hourseman as it is on that no life til leather, but by megadeth


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)

Much better version


----------



## Bareback (Nov 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bareback
> So, my understanding is that 'no life til leather' recordings is of their earliest
> before kill em all. Allot of those songs were written by Dave Mustaine. When they fired him, they had to redo allot of shit for the recording of kill em all. Here's Mustaines' version(original lyrics) four hourseman as it is on that no life til leather, but by megadeth


Hell yeah bro !! " Peel my scalp back and staple my mouth shut " " killing my business and business is good " that is what I'm talking about right there.

Ohh and that orion bass only video was awesome.

You rock dude.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hell yeah bro !! " Peel my scalp back and staple my mouth shut " " killing my business and business is good " that is what I'm talking about right there.
> 
> Ohh and that orion bass only video was awesome.
> 
> You rock dude.


Thanks bro!
I've been so fucking busy, i meant to post this right after you saw that no life til leather post i made.

Did you listen to the whole no life til leather recordings?


----------



## Bareback (Nov 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks bro!
> I've been so fucking busy, i meant to post this right after you saw that no life til leather post i made.
> 
> Did you listen to the whole no life til leather recordings?


Most of it , but I'll be sure to listen to the rest.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Most of it , but I'll be sure to listen to the rest.


Nice! It's a trip how many of kill em all songs had to be re-written.

I listen to that old school metallica and it makes me like them again! They fucking suck now. Their new shit. Imo


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)

3rd or 4th time with this one on this thread. Wooops


----------



## Bareback (Nov 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! It's a trip how many of kill em all songs had to be re-written.
> 
> I listen to that old school metallica and it makes me like them again! They fucking suck now. Their new shit. Imo


I've been front row to six Metallica concerts, got drum sticks, guintar picks, and Hetfield's t-shirt, all from the 80's and 90's . I would love to see Rob Trujillo playing with his old band again.
ST for life baby !!!


----------



## Bareback (Nov 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


As I was watching the video with this I noticed Dave wearing a Venom t-shirt , I have that album on vinyl in my collection from back in the day.


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 13, 2017)

Electric Wizard's new album. It's pretty weak compared to their other stuff but they're my favorite band so I just had to share.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Spending the night drinking and smoking herb.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 14, 2017)

My fav brass composition...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 19, 2017)

Guess who's back…


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 19, 2017)

k, I'll stop now. lol


----------



## v.s one (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 20, 2017)

Charles Manson died today.






The dogs are barking in Hell tonight.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2017)

Come on get Happy! 




What a heartthrob David was. rip.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

This is me to all these songs i posted


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

@_gresh_


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## HydroRed (Nov 23, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


>


Dudes eyes told the story long before he opened his mouth.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 24, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## v.s one (Nov 24, 2017)

The s was on the alarm clock. I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2017)

THIS IS A REAL THING!






Sorry. 

Ball fingers.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## HydroRed (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## HydroRed (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## HydroRed (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## HydroRed (Nov 28, 2017)

I thought I was _ok_ at guitar....til I heard his version of "Classical Gas".


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Missed you sweets, hope you are well.


----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

> It's been a long time since I've been close to you
> It's been a long time since I've been sad
> It's been a while since I've really spent time with you
> Wish I could take back the times that I had
> ...


----------



## v.s one (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Dec 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Bad ass bro thanks


----------



## v.s one (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)

It's a doll completely made of socks
It's a cover for a tissue box
It's a clothespin duck and a Funfur cat
And a crazy yarn and beercan hat
Earth to Grandma
What the hell is that?
It a painted rock with google eyes
It's a matchstick cross where Jesus died


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

Rest in peace good sir.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 22, 2017)

Yeah, have you ever been dogged
By a best mate or even by a friend that you got?
Well, you been gettin' 'em wrong
They put a knife in your back to get ahead in their job
You been definetly gettin' 'em wrong
All this hatred, where the hell have they been gettin' it from?
Every time you succeed like you're settin' 'em off
It's like your life is somethin' that they're envious of
Don't get jelly when they win though
Anytime they're killin', go and cheer for 'em
Don't be happy when they get low
Hit 'em up and let 'em know you're here for 'em
Throwin' hands what you're gettin' ready for
Never been a friendship where there's never any flaws
In the rulebook there's forever been a clause:
'Never bring a life down just to get ahead in yours'
Yo, tell 'em

Yesterday I said my
Prayer for you
Now I feel that I
Won't be by your side
Yesterday I said my
Prayer for you (said my prayer for you)
But not realise
This is my goodbye

I feel that I
Realise
My goodbye
It's my goodbye

Yeah, I know it hurts to get backstabbed
Your first reaction, you wanna go and stab back
It doesn't work, there's nothin' worse
It's undeserved, now they're spreadin' lies and it fuckin' hurts
They prob'ly did it out of vanity
What's killin', they were meant to be your family
The shit'll burn, but give 'em worse
Live and learn, swallow your pride and be the bigger person
That's the problem with friendly competition
Only gonna end as opposition
You don't ever wanna get in that position
Tell 'em but they never gonna listen
Yeah, if you do that's some shit that you'll regret it
Either isn't gonna end well or isn't gonna end
Forgive 'em, start wishin' 'em the best
'Cause while they prayin' that you fail, go and hit 'em with success
And kill 'em

You gotta know, you gotta know
How you've betrayed me
And you wanna know, you wanna know
I hope you make it
Until you grow, until you grow
Out of this hatred
You'll never know, you'll never know
Until you change it

Yesterday I said my
Prayer for you
Now I feel that I (feel that I)
Won't be by your side (by your side)
Yesterday I said my
Prayer for you (said my prayer for you)
But not realise
This is my goodbye


----------



## gully (Dec 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Yeah, have you ever been dogged
> By a best mate or even by a friend that you got?
> Well, you been gettin' 'em wrong
> They put a knife in your back to get ahead in their job
> ...


Why do you keep posting here? nobody likes you!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## gully (Dec 22, 2017)

But you suck stale ass! Just fuck off already.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Yeah, have you ever been dogged
> By a best mate or even by a friend that you got?
> Well, you been gettin' 'em wrong
> They put a knife in your back to get ahead in their job
> ...


So now we have to see your shitty taste in music AND you're gonna write all the emo shit lyrics too!?

What a trainwreck.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 22, 2017)

gully said:


> Why do you keep posting here? nobody likes you!


Welcome new member! Good to have you!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Because I can..


That desperate huh?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That desperate huh?


and only u would know


----------



## gully (Dec 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> and only u would know


When you can grow like him then you can talk shit - until then pipe the fuck down.


----------



## gully (Dec 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That desperate huh?


Fuck and we thought that blonde cancer was bad...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> and only u would know


that doesn't even make sense. 

But....

Consider the source.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> and only u would know


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


LOL ... but ugly goes clear to the bone.
-Dorothy Parker


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL ... but ugly goes clear to the bone.
> -Dorothy Parker


Sure does, all the way to the grave.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Sure does, all the way to the grave.


These are the night thoughts that compel an aging attention jockey, as the Enemy in the Mirror reveals the accelerating decay of the physique that has been your ticket to anything you wanted. They compel you to post soft-porn selfies - to total strangers - on a pot site. 

You are gleaning diminishing amounts of adulation and affirmation from the same men who were such ridiculously easy targets 25 years ago. Compare and contrast with the people who chose instead to develop their minds and hearts, both appreciating assets. Your 3am insomnia sessions must be a slowly-constricting Hell of the hard facts penetrating your perimeter, which is made of borderline shrieking about how calm and unjudgmental you are. You can run from your deal with the Devil, but you cannot hide.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Sure does, all the way to the grave.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2017)

Still miss him so...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 25, 2017)

Stinky penguin said:


> View attachment 4063070


Nice rack.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2017)

Ixodes said:


> bet those were nice 20 years ago
> 
> shot from the top would show whats going down


LOL Actually if you count the ribs you can see how saggy, time for a Cooper's shortening. Hence the artistic angle.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Actually if you count the ribs you can see how saggy, time for a Cooper's shortening. Hence the artistic angle.


----------



## gully (Dec 25, 2017)

You do know people kill themselves because of shit like this?

If you don't like her just ignore her. Why humiliate her?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 26, 2017)

@Fist Penguin2 @Venus55

Like I told you in the 10 pm's you sent me, and since you and this person are now making me look like a piece of shit in the open … this is not me. I'm literally the only one here who ever tried to be your friend. And all it ever got me was hatred from both sides. The internet is a harsh place not for the thin skinned. I'm too learning my skin is not as thick as I thought apparently. Bye.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 26, 2017)

I take back my comment about the breasts. Appears they were posted here without the knowledge/consent of the owner. 

And, reported.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

gully said:


> You do know people kill themselves because of shit like this?


You've got to be kidding.

Not that it's any of my biz, but if you're that prone to suicide, you have severe mental issues and should stay home with the blinds pulled and the internet shut off.

And not sending your compromising pics around. They always seem to get leaked.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

Fist Penguin2 said:


> @neosapien. What kind of piece of shit are you? Haven't you got a wife and kids? Does she know you harass women for nudes on this site? You're a sleazy cunt eh.. Posting personal pictures of this lady. Whether it was you or your socks you've still shared some innocent women's photos around. That's low bro even for a piece of shit like you.


You're beyond obvious. How many accounts does this make for you 
now?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for trashing up our music thread


----------



## gully (Dec 26, 2017)

Fist Penguin2 said:


> @neosapien aka Stinky penguin
> Come on bro surely you can do better than that? That's a pretty piss poor effort eh? Why'd ya attention the other handle bro? The only problem I got is with you man no one else. So let's keep this real and why don't ya start actin' like the poor excuse of a man ya really are? Wait a minute, yeah you've done that. This low life piece of shit is claimin' *"the mods must have done it." *Come on man take ownership. Don't blame the mods. Show some sac dude. Everyone knows you're the resident depraved pervert takin' advantage of any female member that'll let ya. What'd this woman do to ya bro? Wouldn't be hard to work it out. She stop sending ya snaps? Your butt get real hurt ya thought you'd get your own back? I'd love to come face to face with a dirty dog cunt like you. You wouldn't be postin' on any forums for a good while bro let me tell ya that. Ya don't believe me? Hit me up any time bro. It'd give me great pleasure teachin' a piece of shit like you a lesson or two on how to respect a woman ya putrid excuse for a human. Seriously bro, hit me up.


I agree what's happening is wrong but so is the name calling and threats from you.


----------



## gully (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

Stinky penguin said:


> View attachment 4063070


Who’s tits?


----------



## gully (Dec 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Who’s tits?


Your mom's.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

gully said:


> Your mom's.


Yeah I doubt that lol


----------



## gully (Dec 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Yeah I doubt that lol


I'm going to need a pic...for verification purposes of course


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

gully said:


> I'm going to need a pic...for verification purposes of course


She’s dead. I’m sure they are rotten by now


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 26, 2017)

Fist Penguin2 said:


> Told the cunt to hit me up. I ain't threatenin' shit. He wants to degrade innocent women, I got no problem showin' him how I like to treat poor excuses for men. Simple as that man. No need for you to defend the putrid cunt. Mods did it. What a fucken cop out. Piece-a-shit doesn't comprehend right from wrong, what's acceptable behaviour towards a woman and what's not. I'd be happy to teach the cunt. That's all I'm sayin'


Hes not defending..hes saying you are NOW doing the same shit you claim he did. Pathetic brain you have


----------



## gully (Dec 26, 2017)

@GrowGorilla sorry to hear that. there's gotta be polaroids somewhere...


----------



## gully (Dec 26, 2017)

Fist Penguin2 said:


> Yeah? Show me pics I've posted unbeknown to any member here male or female


Abuse is abuse regardless the form.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

gully said:


> I agree what's happening is wrong but so is the name calling and threats from you.


Go away Abe, this is pretty low trying to get back in by exploiting her



Fist Penguin2 said:


> ....snip....doesn't comprehend right from wrong, what's acceptable behaviour towards a woman and what's not...........snip.....


Profanity removed, I assume you are her boyfriend. Your beef is really with your girlfriend. How could these possibly be her?


Venus55 said:


> Seriously. Get off me. It was in a freaking pony tail and very intentional why I didn't show it.
> ~I'm feeling awfully good right now. The non stop thought process begins~
> *I have absolutely no pity for chicks that end up having dirty pics of them selves plastered all over social media *from a now ex partner who thought he'd share. Don't put yourself in that position(literally) and u have nothing to worry about. Can still send your boyfriend dirty pics. Heaps of ways to be tastefully dirty without major details of your physique showing. More fun too I think. Bit painful sometimes trying to get the right angle in the right light +filter bla bla bla.
> Haha Ive fucking lost it so sorry! Where was I gojng with all that??? My hair not showing!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

gully said:


> Abuse is abuse regardless the form.


Remember that fulminantly drunk psychopath from Michigan? abe someone? 

He would spout platitudes just like this and then do the abuse he so coyly threatened. 

You're behaving just like him.

The alternating between trashing and championing the blonde cancer is a specific tell. You'll recruit _anybody._

"not a foe" my maiden aunt Fanny. (Got a cat named Fanny, "gully"?)

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you the latest superbro, but the deck is out of aces and faces. 

Starve it and watch it dissolve into offended hysterics like the demon-possessed moral parasite this one is. 

Until the next dishonest stalk-puppet that is.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

Fist Penguin2 said:


> Yeah? Show me pics I've posted unbeknown to any member here male or female


I hear your gf loves this song


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

gully said:


> Abuse is abuse regardless the form.


Stop PMing me, abe. You keep insisting you're "not a foe". abe, all the myriad abes, are foes who said such things.

This latest stalkpuppet is pure abe, abe. 

You'll be gone soon enough.

This will be a familiar instance of the DTs


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Fist Penguin2 said:


> @neosapien aka Stinky penguin
> Come on bro surely you can do better than that? That's a pretty piss poor effort eh? Why'd ya attention the other handle bro? The only problem I got is with you man no one else. So let's keep this real and why don't ya start actin' like the poor excuse of a man ya really are? Wait a minute, yeah you've done that. This low life piece of shit is claimin' *"the mods must have done it." *Come on man take ownership. Don't blame the mods. Show some sac dude. Everyone knows you're the resident depraved pervert takin' advantage of any female member that'll let ya. What'd this woman do to ya bro? Wouldn't be hard to work it out. She stop sending ya snaps? Your butt get real hurt ya thought you'd get your own back? I'd love to come face to face with a dirty dog cunt like you. You wouldn't be postin' on any forums for a good while bro let me tell ya that. Ya don't believe me? Hit me up any time bro. It'd give me great pleasure teachin' a piece of shit like you a lesson or two on how to respect a woman ya putrid excuse for a human. Seriously bro, hit me up.


STFU .....you stupid fuck ....any self respecting women wouldn't send pics like that PM or otherwise .....trying to be the do gooder for your Riu crush .....and looking just as dumb as the tits themselves.

And Neo would fuck you up.


Quit fucking up my ladies music thread.


Defending a lady who sent nudes via a stoner site ...lol......then calls Neo a cunt ....after acting like he's protecting females in general ...LMFAO ....only on RIU

Guarenteed homeboy has fapped 12 times to the pics .....fuckin idiot





@Diabolical666 love you long time

Sshhhh don't tell my wife ....SMH


----------



## gully (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Stop PMing me, abe. You keep insisting you're "not a foe". abe, all the myriad abes, are foes who said such things.
> 
> This latest stalkpuppet is pure abe, abe.
> 
> ...


Okay I am who and whatever you say I am. If I wasn't why would you say I am?

I'm done.

Goodbye.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Stop PMing me, abe. You keep insisting you're "not a foe". abe, all the myriad abes, are foes who said such things.
> 
> This latest stalkpuppet is pure abe, abe.
> 
> ...


LMFAO .....Nailed it


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Who’s tits?


Some super self respecting lady Neo took advantage of .....according to the virgin trying to protect women's rights above.....lol


But cunt is A ok


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

gully said:


> Okay I am who and whatever you say I am. If I wasn't why would you say I am?
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> Goodbye.


 Any (term not sanctioned by admin) who claims to be "not a foe" and then engages in this sort of borderline reality distortion ...

... and will not reveal who he is in PM, thereby ensuring he is certainly no friend ...

is someone I want to be done. Go away, abe.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Any (term not sanctioned by admin) who claims to be "not a foe" and then engages in this sort of borderline reality distortion ...
> 
> ... and will not reveal who he is in PM, thereby ensuring he is certainly no friend ...
> 
> is someone I want to be done. Go away, abe.


Quod Erat Demonstrandum, good ole editing Abe


----------



## gully (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Go away


You got it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Quod Erat Demonstrandum, good ole editing Abe
> View attachment 4063473


_ceterum censeo_ he will be back anyway. There are thousands of dormant sock accounts, I'll wager. Such awesome dedication, with extra dic.

and more than one cat


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

gully said:


> You got it.


While you continue to pm me! So very done, just like abe. 

I remember three-year-olds shouting at each other "I'm done!"

No I'M done!

No dummy I'm DONE!

Shurrup I'm the one who's done!

Gotta keep better track of who you are just now, abe of the thousand abes.

Btw how many of those taken but postless socks are yours? You've ruined it for those who sock up for truth, justice and the American way.


----------



## gully (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> While you continue to pm me! So very done, just like abe.
> 
> I remember three-year-olds shouting at each other "I'm done!"
> 
> ...


I apologized for what I said. I'm done. 

No more/


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

gully said:


> I apologized for what I said. I'm done.
> 
> No more/


No I'm done, duh face!!

Those must be some voices from WAY back. Franzia STAT


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

gully said:


> I apologized for what I said. I'm done.
> 
> No more/


Detecting the similarities is left as an exercise to the reader



abe supercro said:


> seriously, coming from a guy that recently drove another member off, your morality lessons are interesting. I think you feel guilty for being a complete prick to reddan incessantly so now you've shifted your focus to my topic. I'm not saying you're wrong, just a massive hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Bob, going for your throat is the only way to pacify you. Tried being nice, doesn't work. You are slippery and a wimp when you're out bullied. I told you I'd stop, apologized even, but you kept opening your mouth to tempt me to hammer you. Now you're wagging your finger, whimpering. nice try.
> ...





abe supercro said:


> You have no idea how wrong you are. * I logged out 100% for two months,* yet occasionally read the forum. Go ahead and tell yourself whatever you like. You don't give two shits about the truth and claim to be high and mighty w integrity.
> 
> It was you asshats that kept projecting the notion of me onto every new account. You turds are obsessed and I can understand why.





abe supercro said:


> Yes it was a sex dream. Bob was in it too. Don't forget about Bob.
> 
> How is it your clique incessantly brought up my name over the past two months that I've been off forum, yet you claim you all live in my head? *Only Annie lives in my head.* Since you've kept bringing me up in my absence I'm pretty sure I have a stake in your brain.
> 
> How exactly can you tell if I'm working or not? Do you have cameras in my house? You're making shit up again.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## lokie (Dec 26, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Where is my gag me with a spoon spoon?





Take this.





Marlena is hot, john black rocks, orpheus sucks and where is roman?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

*"...I am a man of my word, if nothing else."*

~neosapien 6 Sep '17

^^^This is my only defense. Lulled into a false sense of security by a well known, well liked, seemingly well respected member. What can I say? It was a stupid thing to do. 
I have no one to blame other than myself and will bear it, or "bare" it seems to be more befitting. 
I trusted neo. But was also well aware I may be placing that trust in vain. And hence, here we are...
I'll say it again, I blame only myself for going against my
better judgement. 
@neopsapien, u did what u thought u had to. I'm not angry. Embarrassed? For sure. All I ask is u don't add insult to injury and for one minute think I believe your story that "the mods stole them." U did it,
Own it. CN taught me this lesson. 


Oh and for those that are less than satisfied with my "features" and feel the need for speculation, each of these photos, and any more likely to surface were taken within days of each other in September this year. ~At CN in particular, I have one child only, delivered naturally not via c-section. 

........


And that's all I have to say about that...
I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and a better new year to come.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

What's this thread about?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2017)

lokie said:


> Where is my gag me with a spoon spoon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about those don hertzfelt vids


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What's this thread about?


Squat


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> *"...I am a man of my word, if nothing else."*
> 
> ~neosapien 6 Sep '17
> 
> ...





Venus55 said:


> Seriously. Get off me. It was in a freaking pony tail and very intentional why I didn't show it.
> ~I'm feeling awfully good right now. The non stop thought process begins~
> *I have absolutely no pity for chicks that end up having dirty pics of them selves plastered all over social media *from a now ex partner who thought he'd share. Don't put yourself in that position(literally) and u have nothing to worry about. Can still send your boyfriend dirty pics. Heaps of ways to be tastefully dirty without major details of your physique showing. More fun too I think. Bit painful sometimes trying to get the right angle in the right light +filter bla bla bla.
> Haha Ive fucking lost it so sorry! Where was I gojng with all that??? My hair not showing!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

Gone a few days and miss the good shit; hope some screen caps find their way to me 

On topic, the long version (25 min) QSM bitches!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2017)

I’m lost and don’t wanna read back, anyone bring me up to speed here ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What's this thread about?


Spoiled milk.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I’m lost and don’t wanna read back, anyone bring me up to speed here ?


Shhh, honey the adults are talkin' just go snort some more Xanax. It will all be ok


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Gone a few days and miss the good shit; hope some screen caps find their way to me
> 
> On topic, the long version (25 min) QSM bitches!


The best part was the angry, tough guy boyfriend threatening to beat us all up.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The best part was the angry, tough guy boyfriend threatening to beat us all up.


Except for me, he knew he was out manned.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks like adults talking from this end


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

I wanna see those perky titties again


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Looks like adults talking from this end


Did your mom ever get all the jizz out of her bathroom towels?

You and the Victoria's Secret catalog wrecked those things!

You still owe @UncleBuck mom pics. He hasn't forgotten.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I wanna see those perky titties again


Calm down lil fella. Lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Did your mom ever get all the jizz out of her bathroom towels?
> 
> You and the Victoria's Secret catalog wrecked those things!
> 
> You still owe @UncleBuck mom pics. He hasn't forgotten.


How ya been bobby ? Have a good Christmas with the family ?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Calm down lil fella. Lol


I think I know who’s titties they are. Wonder why they weren’t posted in the human anatomy thread.


----------



## lokie (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> *"...I am a man of my word, if nothing else."*
> 
> ~neosapien 6 Sep '17
> 
> ...


My, my. Lotsa drama up in here this morning! You'll never see a nude you sent me anywhere else but my PM box, because I'm greedy and anti-social and wouldn't share them with anyone. I should be rewarded for my upstanding behavior, please send more...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> My, my. Lotsa drama up in here this morning! You'll never see a nude you sent me anywhere else but my PM box, because I'm greedy and anti-social and wouldn't share them with anyone. I should be rewarded for my upstanding behavior, please send more...


Lmao


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I think I know who’s titties they are. Wonder why they weren’t posted in the human anatomy thread.


Because she didn't want @Nugachino to see them!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Lmao


Nope he's honest @tyler.durden is very antisocial


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Because she didn't want @Nugachino to see them!


yeah that guys a major creep.

He also makes fun of people with Down's syndrome, can't grow for shit and has major trouble operating a lawn mower.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Because she didn't want @Nugachino to see them!


I used to stick up for her and she left me out of these xxx rated pics? Wtf! Shame on me


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I used to stick up for her and she left me out of these xxx rated pics? Wtf! Shame on me


Dude she sent them to EVERYONE! Lol


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> yeah that guys a major creep.
> 
> He also makes fun of people with Down's syndrome, can't grow for shit and has major trouble operating a lawn mower.


Serious? I say some pretty shitty things but never shit that low. Wow


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Dude she sent them to EVERYONE! Lol


She even PMed me to ask where I’ve been. LOL obviously not looking at her titties!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

Fuck this. I’m PMing her for a crotch shot now!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> *"...I am a man of my word, if nothing else."*
> 
> ~neosapien 6 Sep '17
> 
> ...


Why you sending inappropriate pictures to married men and then ruining their Chinese vacations? You wanted attention thats what you got, why the long face? WHY BRO, WHY?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why you sending inappropriate pictures to married men and then ruining their Chinese vacations? You wanted attention thats what you got, why the long face? WHY BRO, WHY?


She's a total homewrecker and should be ashamed of herself.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why you sending inappropriate pictures to married men and then ruining their Chinese vacations? You wanted attention thats what you got,* why the long face*? WHY BRO, WHY?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Fuck this. I’m PMing her for a crotch shot now!


Don't forget your friends


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 26, 2017)

Lets play a song shall we....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I wanna see those perky titties again


.. smh. I'm sure it's not the end


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Thanks babe. C2g counting ribs etc pffft. Then when it was obvious there were no ribs to count oh that pic was taken a loooong time ago..... smh. I'm sure it's not the end


Bring your boyfriend back. He was hilarious.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Bring your boyfriend back. He was hilarious.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Bring your boyfriend back. He was hilarious.


Maybe he serves as her post editor


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> I'm write hear ya cunt. I'm going to show you how I treat a man who doeant know how to treat a real women like a women. Let's have a go then ya proper cunt. Ya won't be able to do much of anything for a couple months how dare you take the piss bro. I'll meet any of ya cunts any time and where in any country of the whole world fuck you cunts. You would t dare to square up with a real man like me cunt.


 I just ripped a couple pubes from my undercarriage out with muh dirty thumb...now you go


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> I'm write hear ya cunt. I'm going to show you how I treat a man who doeant know how to treat a real women like a women. Let's have a go then ya proper cunt. Ya won't be able to do much of anything for a couple months how dare you take the piss bro. I'll meet any of ya cunts any time and where in any country of the whole world fuck you cunts. You would t dare to square up with a real man like me cunt.


111 Valencia St
San Francisco, CA 94103

wear something sexy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> I'm write hear ya cunt. I'm going to show you how I treat a man who doeant know how to treat a real women like a women. Let's have a go then ya proper cunt. Ya won't be able to do much of anything for a couple months how dare you take the piss bro. I'll meet any of ya cunts any time and where in any country of the whole world fuck you cunts. You would t dare to square up with a real man like me cunt.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> I'm write hear ya cunt. I'm going to show you how I treat a man who doeant know how to treat a real women like a women. Let's have a go then ya proper cunt. Ya won't be able to do much of anything for a couple months how dare you take the piss bro. I'll meet any of ya cunts any time and where in any country of the whole world fuck you cunts. You would t dare to square up with a real man like me cunt.


LMAO, you are adorable! Hey Bobby, can I take him home?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> I'm write hear ya cunt. I'm going to show you how I treat a man who doeant know how to treat a real women like a women. Let's have a go then ya proper cunt. Ya won't be able to do much of anything for a couple months how dare you take the piss bro. I'll meet any of ya cunts any time and where in any country of the whole world fuck you cunts. You would t dare to square up with a real man like me cunt.


----------



## lokie (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Bring your boyfriend back. He was hilarious.


Thanks for quoting her Bob. Apparently good ole editing Abe (gully) has taught her how to edit her posts



Honey I'm not surprised you can't count when you struggle with mere reading comprehension.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for quoting her Bob. Apparently good ole editing Abe (gully) has taught her how to edit her posts
> 
> View attachment 4063651
> 
> Honey I'm not surprised you can't count when you struggle with mere reading comprehension.


LOL! I have this thread on autosave after yesterday! 

Ps is she implying her tits are even _saggier _now?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! I have this thread on autosave after yesterday!
> 
> Ps is she implying her tits are even _saggier _now?


LOL did you get gully's recent posts? The ones he deleted? If so can you post them up?
Thanks


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> I'm write hear ya cunt. I'm going to show you how I treat a man who doeant know how to treat a real women like a women. Let's have a go then ya proper cunt. Ya won't be able to do much of anything for a couple months how dare you take the piss bro. I'll meet any of ya cunts any time and where in any country of the whole world fuck you cunts. You would t dare to square up with a real man like me cunt.


So your the real venus penis right?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> So your the real venus penis right?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> I'm write hear ya cunt. I'm going to show you how I treat a man who doeant know how to treat a real women like a women. Let's have a go then ya proper cunt. Ya won't be able to do much of anything for a couple months how dare you take the piss bro. I'll meet any of ya cunts any time and where in any country of the whole world fuck you cunts. You would t dare to square up with a real man like me cunt.






Have you ever asked yourself why your woman would send those type of images to some random stranger on the internet? This kind of attention seeking behavior can end badly for all parties involved. But I actually feel somewhat sorry for you. I hope you figure this out in a way that does not shorten your life.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> I'm write hear ya cunt. .


Is English your first language?

"I'm write hear"

Do you travel with a translator?


----------



## Karah (Dec 26, 2017)

What’s a scorpion hold?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> What’s a scorpion hold?


Scorpion Holdsex
Its when you stick two fingers in a chicks ass and the thumb in her pussy and grip tight... Total submission

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Scorpion Hold


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> All you cunts think you're a fucking funny until you meet me in the real life and I put you in a scorpion hold. I know mma and I don't need no wepons so any of you cunts want to have a tussel you can wake up in the hospital. Tyler Darden you trying to fuck my girl cunt? Your next. I eat fagits like you for breakfast


You eat "fagits" for breakfast?


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> All you cunts think you're a fucking funny until you meet me in the real life and I put you in a scorpion hold. I know mma and I don't need no wepons so any of you cunts want to have a tussel you can wake up in the hospital. Tyler Darden you trying to fuck my girl cunt? Your next. I eat fagits like you for breakfast


@tyler.durden already covered her in his jizz. Shes just mad neo didnt tell her to


----------



## Karah (Dec 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Scorpion Holdsex
> Its when you stick two fingers in a chicks ass and the thumb in her pussy and grip tight... Total submission
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Scorpion Hold


I always show up at the right time


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You eat "fagits" for breakfast?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> I always show up at the right time


You have terrific timing!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You eat "fagits" for breakfast?


Bet he can fit a few dix in his mouth


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> All you cunts think you're a fucking funny until you meet me in the real life and I put you in a scorpion hold. I know mma and I don't need no wepons so any of you cunts want to have a tussel you can wake up in the hospital. Tyler Darden you trying to fuck my girl cunt? Your next. I eat fagits like you for breakfast


1) Trust a bogan to bring a loaded mouth to a gunfight.

2) You have a girl cunt! That must have made gym class either awful ... or wonderful. 

3) You eat fagits for breakfast? ~shifts in chair~ Do say that you swallow.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Bet he can fit a few dix in his mouth


@Gary Goodson your skills appear to be needed here!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> All you cunts think you're a fucking funny until you meet me in the real life and I put you in a scorpion hold. I know mma and I don't need no wepons so any of you cunts want to have a tussel you can wake up in the hospital. Tyler Darden you trying to fuck my girl cunt? Your next. I eat fagits like you for breakfast


I'll see your scorpion hold and raise you the red praying mantis upper thrust; beat that you adorable little boy


----------



## lokie (Dec 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Scorpion Holdsex
> Its when you stick two fingers in a chicks ass and the thumb in her pussy and grip tight... Total submission
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Scorpion Hold


Damn, wish I knew that before.

I keep dropping them.






It must be that extra finger.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> All you cunts think you're a fucking funny until you meet me in the real life and I put you in a scorpion hold. I know mma and I don't need no wepons so any of you cunts want to have a tussel you can wake up in the hospital. Tyler Darden you trying to fuck my girl cunt? Your next. I eat fagits like you for breakfast


Bish please, I’d fuck you up. I’ve been fighting my whole life and I learned how to throw down in a real fight. Not like you, sucking trainers dicks for pussy ass colored belts. 

Btw, how many bjj trainer dix can you fit in your mouth a one time,tough guy?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

Attention shoppers:

It appears Venus wishes to negotiate
https://www.rollitup.org/t/post-a-quote.951699/page-24#post-13973843


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Random post


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> All you cunts think you're a fucking funny until you meet me in the real life and I put you in a scorpion hold. I know mma and I don't need no wepons so any of you cunts want to have a tussel you can wake up in the hospital. Tyler Darden you trying to fuck my girl cunt? Your next. I eat fagits like you for breakfast



Are you coming on to me??? Perhaps we could set up a 3 way...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Are you coming on to me??? Perhaps we could set up a 3 way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL +rep


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> *"...I am a man of my word, if nothing else."*
> 
> ~neosapien 6 Sep '17
> 
> ...


I'm more interested in what CN taught you ...Bow chicka wow wow.......than I am the leaked fun bags.

You seem less upset than Abe ....lol

Don't ever trust anyone but ME and @mr sunshine with your nudity and deepest darkest secrets.


No use in getting upset about nude pics .....unless it's a vagina that gets confused with a rotten pastrami sammich......or a very tiny penis.


INDA


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I wanna see those perky titties again


You seem trustworthy, shoot her a PM


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> I'm write hear ya cunt. I'm going to show you how I treat a man who doeant know how to treat a real women like a women. Let's have a go then ya proper cunt. Ya won't be able to do much of anything for a couple months how dare you take the piss bro. I'll meet any of ya cunts any time and where in any country of the whole world fuck you cunts. You would t dare to square up with a real man like me cunt.


Square up and drop to your knees meeee boy


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> All you cunts think you're a fucking funny until you meet me in the real life and I put you in a scorpion hold. I know mma and I don't need no wepons so any of you cunts want to have a tussel you can wake up in the hospital. Tyler Darden you trying to fuck my girl cunt? Your next. I eat fagits like you for breakfast


Love the scorpion hold .....that's where I lay you on your tummy .....and do reverse push ups into your mouth hole ......I thought Venus was bad ......dirty dog you 

PS. I can do like a 100 push ups


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> All you cunts think you're a fucking funny until you meet me in the real life and I put you in a scorpion hold. I know mma and I don't need no wepons so any of you cunts want to have a tussel you can wake up in the hospital. Tyler Darden you trying to fuck my girl cunt? Your next. I eat fagits like you for breakfast


Psssst...

Why do you think your 'girl' sends nudes to dozens of people?
Probably on multiple sites. You wouldn't send your first nude here, right?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm more interested in what CN taught you ...Bow chicka wow wow.......than I am the leaked fun bags.
> 
> You seem less upset than Abe ....lol
> 
> ...


I could not find the right meme for this situation. I can only teach the willing. I taught her nothing.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Psssst...
> 
> Why do you think your 'girl' sends nudes to dozens of people?
> Probably on multiple sites. You wouldn't send your first nude here, right?


I'm guna say .....Trick question


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Holy fuckin shit balls that was a fun read/catch up ......gotta wipe my ass and go take care of my shit heads.



@venus56 

See you around 8 

SCORPION.......hehe


----------



## Karah (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm more interested in what CN taught you ...Bow chicka wow wow.......than I am the leaked fun bags.
> 
> You seem less upset than Abe ....lol
> 
> ...


Tiny dix


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> Tiny dix


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 26, 2017)

You didn't say cunt enough times.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Damn your a gay fag mate. How come none of you are ready for a go with me ? Scared the lot of ya and if any of you cunts ever say a word to my girl again you'll be dead in the ground six feet under the ground. Fuck all your mums in the bum. I dare any of you to say a fuckin word cunts.


Worrrd


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm more interested in what CN taught you ...Bow chicka wow wow.......than I am the leaked fun bags.
> 
> You seem less upset than Abe ....lol
> 
> ...


Me and a buddy got kicked out of a strip club after he told a stripper that her pussy looked like wilted lettuce.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Damn your a gay fag mate. How come none of you are ready for a go with me ? Scared the lot of ya and if any of you cunts ever say a word to my girl again you'll be dead in the ground six feet under the ground. Fuck all your mums in the bum. I dare any of you to say a fuckin word cunts.


 I'm ready for a go with you, but there are conditions.

1) A high-quality nude pic, both front and back. No pigs in a poke.

2) A recent set of test results proving you're clean of STDs.

3) Your preferred brand of lube. 

What's the word, sweetcakes?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Damn your a gay fag mate. How come none of you are ready for a go with me ? Scared the lot of ya and if any of you cunts ever say a word to my girl again you'll be dead in the ground six feet under the ground. Fuck all your mums in the bum. I dare any of you to say a fuckin word cunts.


Your girls breast need a lil work ....and I'm guna bang your mouth hole 


My mum says thanks BTW 


Scorpion ...hehe 


I'm getting jack in the box ....you want anything ....least I could do before I jizz all over your face mate .....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 26, 2017)

I will have a go with you brahh..
just so you know I have a bear rug in my house..its not dead..its just afraid to move.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 26, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> I will have a go with you brahh..
> just so you know I have a bear rug in my house..its not dead..its just afraid to move.


I've got a bare rug... Does that count?


----------



## Karah (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Damn your a gay fag mate. How come none of you are ready for a go with me ? Scared the lot of ya and if any of you cunts ever say a word to my girl again you'll be dead in the ground six feet under the ground. *Fuck all your mums in the bum*. I dare any of you to say a fuckin word cunts.


I’ve been saying the same thing for months!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Damn your a gay fag mate. How come none of you are ready for a go with me ? Scared the lot of ya and if any of you cunts ever say a word to my girl again you'll be dead in the ground six feet under the ground. Fuck all your mums in the bum. I dare any of you to say a fuckin word cunts.


Plenty have said they would throw down with you shit @UncleBuck gave you the addy. Your girls a hoe and your a keyboard gangster. Lets not get outta hand bad things happen


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’ve been saying the same thing for months!


But we know you got the balls to act on it


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

I thought this thread shot it's load last night.

Apparently I was wrong!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I thought this thread shot it's load last night.
> 
> Apparently I was wrong!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> I will have a go with you brahh..
> just so you know I have a bear rug in my house..its not dead..its just afraid to move.


That made me tickle .....

If I act like a complete asshole 

Can we wrasssle Dia 


((Swings hands like ninja))


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Come at me then fagdik I'm part of a pretty tough crew with a reputation for teaching gay fags a lesson. You cunts are jealous of my perfect girl and you want a piece but only I get to wankers. I'm ready to fight so what's up with it twats?


 I am crestfallen that you have nothing for this gay fag. I am six one, slender and have a horse's envy in my pants.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Damn your a gay fag mate. How come none of you are ready for a go with me ? Scared the lot of ya and if any of you cunts ever say a word to my girl again you'll be dead in the ground six feet under the ground. Fuck all your mums in the bum. I dare any of you to say a fuckin word cunts.


Shouldn’t you be mad at your woman for giving out nude pics to strangers? Just think what she does in person with dudes behind your back cunt


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Come at me then fagdik I'm part of a pretty tough crew with a reputation for teaching gay fags a lesson. You cunts are jealous of my perfect girl and you want a piece but only I get to wankers. I'm ready to fight so what's up with it twats?


And there it is now you need a "crew". Your chick is far from perfect and from the pics she sends around im guessing your not the only one to get a "piece"


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Squat



Or more like twat and twit!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Shouldn’t you be mad at your woman for giving out nude pics to strangers? Just think what she does in person with dudes behind your back cunt


Ya , not to be an asshole.....but, if she sends nudes to strangers ....then she might even do the deep throat gurgle burgle with @venus56 own brother......or even tell him she's going to the store .....but really she's licking asshole for extra cash.

Wow .....good point


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Come at me then fagdik I'm part of a pretty tough crew with a reputation for teaching gay fags a lesson. You cunts are jealous of my perfect girl and you want a piece but only I get to wankers. I'm ready to fight so what's up with it twats?


You’re all talk cunt. As if you would spend thousands of dollars for plane tickets to get your ass fuckin smacked around cunt


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am crestfallen that you have nothing for this gay fag. I am six one, slender and have a horse's envy in my pants.


My interpretation:



CN's got a horse cock.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ya , not to be an asshole.....but, if she sends nudes to strangers ....then she might even do the deep throat gurgle burgle with @venus56 own brother......or even tell him she's going to the store .....but really she's licking asshole for extra cash.
> 
> Wow .....good point


I’d put money on it that @venus56 isnt the only dude banging that pussy


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My interpretation:
> 
> 
> 
> CN's got a horse cock.


Naw man hes got a cock a horse would be envious of


----------



## Karah (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My interpretation:
> 
> 
> 
> CN's got a horse cock.


Same.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

@venus56 if I start a go fund me in you and your saggy breasted ladies honor .....would you make time to come and let me flog you with my sausage?


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 26, 2017)

I think this thread should be labeled ATOMIC TWAT. 

HEHEHE.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> Same.


I'm tell in ya .....he's a tall lad for sure....and he's never lied to me.


* 8==============D*


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Come at me then fagdik I'm part of a pretty tough crew with a reputation for teaching gay fags a lesson. You cunts are jealous of my perfect girl and you want a piece but only I get to wankers. I'm ready to fight so what's up with it twats?


i once dressed in leather chaps and rammed my cock deep into the ass of this one gay fag that disrespected me. i really taught him a lesson!


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @venus56 if I start a go find me in you and you saggy breasted ladies honor .....would you make time to come and let me flog you with my sausage?



Sausage flogging? Wtf! Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Come at me then fagdik *I'm part of a pretty tough crew with a reputation for teaching gay fags a lesson.* You cunts are jealous of my perfect girl and you want a piece but only I get to wankers. I'm ready to fight so what's up with it twats?















So that's a no on the menage?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> LOL. No seriously LOL!! You actually believe ur talking to my partner don't u? That's freaking hilarious!!!


Who else would come charging to the rescue of an aging attention, uhm, hare?

The only other explanation is that venis56 is you.

In which case the offer of hot sweaty man-sex is off.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Not your actual partner .....he probably thinks it's another guy who whispered sweet nothings to you via PM .....and *neosapien* showed the drapes and curtains in return.....etc etc etc


I fixed that for you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> LOL. No seriously LOL!! You actually believe ur talking to my partner don't u? That's freaking hilarious!!!


You know, I really don't get directly involved in your sort of horse shit but you're goofy as fuck. 

Period.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Who else would come charging to the rescue of an aging attention, uhm, hare?
> 
> The only other explanation is that venis56 is you.
> 
> In which case the offer of hot sweaty man-sex is off.


Lols


Nope. Not me.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> LOL. No seriously LOL!! You actually believe ur talking to my partner don't u? That's freaking hilarious!!!





Venus55 said:


> Oh god really? I'm not even going to bother finding out what it is you're referring to.


@Bob Zmuda


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Who else would come charging to the rescue of an aging attention, uhm, hare?
> 
> The only other explanation is that venis56 is you.
> 
> In which case the offer of hot sweaty man-sex is off.


Remember the yessica... and abe and now we have gully behaving exactly as Abe did and yessi 2.0


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I fixed that for you.


Sooooooo.....what page are the curtain pics on?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I fixed that for you.


One more thing .....So you show your cranberries to Neo, and now he's the asshole. Seems like you wanted to fuck him but he wasn't down .....IMVHO 

And it's clear your all giddy about your titty leak.


Titty leak .....hehe 

@Bob Zmuda


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Remember the yessica... and abe and now we have gully behaving exactly as Abe did and yessi 2.0


It is like a bad and recurring dream


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey Clarice, are you a practitioner of the Bulemic sect?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

This is some
 
Level shit


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sooooooo.....what page are the curtain pics on?


We sure saw the "drapes"


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> We sure saw the "drapes"


Droops


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Droops


and you don't mean "drupes"


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 26, 2017)

Fa rah rah rah raaah ra ra ra rah


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Fa rah rah rah raaah ra ra ra rah


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> and you don't mean "drupes"


Lmfao







Rock in a sock action ...he he


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Fa rah rah rah raaah ra ra ra rah


I'm sad the 24 hour marathon is over ......sooo sad


Reminds me of a saggy set of granny tits ......not sure why


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @venus56 if I start a go fund me in you and your saggy breasted ladies honor .....would you make time to come and let me flog you with my sausage?


I would pay money to see that.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I would pay money to see that.


So would I


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


I'm saving that gif.

Just to look at it once in a while. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> .......snip.......delivered naturally not via c-section.
> ......snip.........


Panniculectomy?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Panniculectomy?


Sounds delicious .....wait wrong thread.

Night everyone 



@venus56 
Thanks for the C- BJ.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 26, 2017)

venus56 said:


> Damn your a gay fag mate. How come none of you are ready for a go with me ? Scared the lot of ya and if any of you cunts ever say a word to my girl again you'll be dead in the ground six feet under the ground. Fuck all your mums in the bum. I dare any of you to say a fuckin word cunts.


Fuck Canada! Where you been you smelly bastard? You still masterbating to LeBron James rookie cards?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Panniculectomy?


Or maybe where they "pitted" the fleshy fruit to remove the heart of stone.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 27, 2017)

Okay, we now return to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 27, 2017)

Now that my daughter's birthday is over and I've recovered I will come clean and try to have both sides find some solace in my words. 

I've been here almost 8 years. The friendships I've forged here were borne of the Genesis of life itself, cancers, debauchery, elopements and everything in between. I thought you could in time be our crazy Aussie friend. But the truth is your reactions or counter reactions had everyone here make up their minds in the first 5 minutes that they didn't like you and within 5 minutes of me getting those nudes, I had shared them with my friends here. With the disclaimer that they were for their eyes only. That's how the internet works. Am I RIU's very own #metoo perpetrator? Perhaps. I did not share them with the intent to do you harm. But to pump and beat my chest and show them what I had accomplished. It took you riling them up 3 months before they decided fucking with you was more important than the promise they made to me and posted them for the world to see. In retrospect I'm surprised they stuck it out that long. I did not post those and I do not condone the posting of those. I may be a pervert but I am not sadistic or vindictive. This is the internet. Everything is for keeps and everything is forever. When life and death are virtual almost nothing is real. But we are. Not sure what I hope to achieve in posting this, mainly to clear my own conscience I suppose as I do not want anymore collateral damage, as in It was wrong of me to try and blame nameless mods when in fact I knew it was probably not them. But I can not just throw my friends under the bus even if I feel as though that's what they've done to me by posting your pics for the world to see everyone undoubtedly knowing the source was me. I'm sorry your naughty bits are now out for the world to see. I think your bits are lovely. Sorry, I am the depraved pervert you make me out to be and I own it all. There's a pic of my dick dressed up as a wizard floating around here somewhere. If you can find it, it's yours to post. I'm going to log out for awhile if not indefinitely and enjoy my vacation. May the chips fall where they may. Peace.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Now that my daughter's birthday is over and I've recovered I will come clean and try to have both sides find some solace in my words.
> 
> I've been here almost 8 years. The friendships I've forged here were borne of the Genesis of life itself, cancers, debauchery, elopements and everything in between. I thought you could in time be our crazy Aussie friend. But the truth is your reactions or counter reactions had everyone here make up their minds in the first 5 minutes that they didn't like you and within 5 minutes of me getting those nudes, I had shared them with my friends here. With the disclaimer that they were for their eyes only. That's how the internet works. Am I RIU's very own #metoo perpetrator? Perhaps. I did not share them with the intent to do you harm. But to pump and beat my chest and show them what I had accomplished. It took you riling them up 3 months before they decided fucking with you was more important than the promise they made to me and posted them for the world to see. In retrospect I'm surprised they stuck it out that long. I did not post those and I do not condone the posting of those. I may be a pervert but I am not sadistic or vindictive. This is the internet. Everything is for keeps and everything is forever. When life and death are virtual almost nothing is real. But we are. Not sure what I hope to achieve in posting this, mainly to clear my own conscience I suppose as I do not want anymore collateral damage, as in It was wrong of me to try and blame nameless mods when in fact I knew it was probably not them. But I can not just throw my friends under the bus even if I feel as though that's what they've done to me by posting your pics for the world to see everyone undoubtedly knowing the source was me. I'm sorry your naughty bits are now out for the world to see. I think your bits are lovely. Sorry, I am the depraved pervert you make me out to be and I own it all. There's a pic of my dick dressed up as a wizard floating around here somewhere. If you can find it, it's yours to post. I'm going to log out for awhile if not indefinitely and enjoy my vacation. May the chips fall where they may. Peace.


Thank you for at least being honest.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 28, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> *"...I am a man of my word, if nothing else."*
> 
> ~neosapien 6 Sep '17
> 
> ...


I for one enjoyed the pics . I thought the " lady features were quite natural and refreshing " with a red ribbon for a touch of pizzazz. I was disappointed that I didn't receive original copies, I felt very left out, this affects my social disorders, so please rectify this and include me in future nudes dispersements. That is all.

Ohh Merry Christmas and Happy New year, hope to see more of you in the future. ( Lots more lol )


----------



## Bareback (Dec 28, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Or more like twat and twit!


Hey, watch your language ! 

I mean who the fuck uses exclamation points anyway.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Now that my daughter's birthday is over and I've recovered I will come clean and try to have both sides find some solace in my words.
> 
> I've been here almost 8 years. The friendships I've forged here were borne of the Genesis of life itself, cancers, debauchery, elopements and everything in between. I thought you could in time be our crazy Aussie friend. But the truth is your reactions or counter reactions had everyone here make up their minds in the first 5 minutes that they didn't like you and within 5 minutes of me getting those nudes, I had shared them with my friends here. With the disclaimer that they were for their eyes only. That's how the internet works. Am I RIU's very own #metoo perpetrator? Perhaps. I did not share them with the intent to do you harm. But to pump and beat my chest and show them what I had accomplished. It took you riling them up 3 months before they decided fucking with you was more important than the promise they made to me and posted them for the world to see. In retrospect I'm surprised they stuck it out that long. I did not post those and I do not condone the posting of those. I may be a pervert but I am not sadistic or vindictive. This is the internet. Everything is for keeps and everything is forever. When life and death are virtual almost nothing is real. But we are. Not sure what I hope to achieve in posting this, mainly to clear my own conscience I suppose as I do not want anymore collateral damage, as in It was wrong of me to try and blame nameless mods when in fact I knew it was probably not them. But I can not just throw my friends under the bus even if I feel as though that's what they've done to me by posting your pics for the world to see everyone undoubtedly knowing the source was me. I'm sorry your naughty bits are now out for the world to see. I think your bits are lovely. Sorry, I am the depraved pervert you make me out to be and I own it all. There's a pic of my dick dressed up as a wizard floating around here somewhere. If you can find it, it's yours to post. I'm going to log out for awhile if not indefinitely and enjoy my vacation. May the chips fall where they may. Peace.


((Bow of respect for dressing your dick like a wizard))


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2017)

no need to search for penis on RIU. It cums to us.

So I'll just leave this here for your imagination.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> How ya been bobby ? Have a good Christmas with the family ?


I actually spent Jesus birthday with your mom. 

We recreated the Jesus birth scene. I was baby Jesus and she sucked my penis to ressurect my body. 

We did unspeakable things in that manger. 

Tell her thanks for the cookies.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Thank you for at least being honest. It turns me on having my pics out there, why do you think I sent them out to you .


Fixed it for you.
No need to thank me, everyone kinda knows how you really feel.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I actually spent Jesus birthday with your mom.
> 
> We recreated the Jesus birth scene. I was baby Jesus and she sucked my penis to ressurect my body.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


>


Lol! I put SO MUCH semen on your moms face it looked like she had a Santa Claus beard.

Good times!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Thank you for at least being honest.


Neo does the the decent thing and owns up to his part in the debacle you created, and your response is to qualify it with an "at least"! Illustrating how all your noble quotes about accepting apologies are a lie.

All you do is play the victim and externalize the demons fighting in your own head. Attempting to use us as pawns. Trying to set us against each other to feed your raging hunger for control because you have none over your own reality. You have absolutely no regard for the real hurt you inflict on people as you play your dishonest manipulation game, because to you we are nothing more than objects. But how could it be possible for you to see us as humans when you reduce yourself to nothing more than a sex object and brag that that is the definition of feminism. 

Venus, to make your life easier the last one of your kind referred to us as the Dark Triad.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2017)

So it ends with Neo leaving and we're stuck with Yessi v2.0.

Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So it ends with Neo leaving and we're stuck with Yessi v2.0.
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.


Well sunni did mention we'd all been bad and were getting coal.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Theweedshark420 said:


>


Hi Abe!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Theweedshark420 said:


> Still smoking mids. I see.


Lol. Is that why multiple breeders have my pictures as their selling point?

Keep trying sugar tits.

Your turn.

Oh wait. We already established you're all talk.

Beat it


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

Grow off...I haven’t grown in 2 years and the only beans I have are my own crosses and I can grow better stuff with a couple CFLs and a UV light


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Grow off...I haven’t grown in 2 years and the only beans I have are my own crosses and I can grow better stuff with a couple CFLs and a UV light


Lol. I'm gonna post your grow. 
 
That's an actual plant of yours. Do you ever get tired of being laughed at?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Now that my daughter's birthday is over and I've recovered I will come clean and try to have both sides find some solace in my words.
> 
> I've been here almost 8 years. The friendships I've forged here were borne of the Genesis of life itself, cancers, debauchery, elopements and everything in between. I thought you could in time be our crazy Aussie friend. But the truth is your reactions or counter reactions had everyone here make up their minds in the first 5 minutes that they didn't like you and within 5 minutes of me getting those nudes, I had shared them with my friends here. With the disclaimer that they were for their eyes only. That's how the internet works. Am I RIU's very own #metoo perpetrator? Perhaps. I did not share them with the intent to do you harm. But to pump and beat my chest and show them what I had accomplished. It took you riling them up 3 months before they decided fucking with you was more important than the promise they made to me and posted them for the world to see. In retrospect I'm surprised they stuck it out that long. I did not post those and I do not condone the posting of those. I may be a pervert but I am not sadistic or vindictive. This is the internet. Everything is for keeps and everything is forever. When life and death are virtual almost nothing is real. But we are. Not sure what I hope to achieve in posting this, mainly to clear my own conscience I suppose as I do not want anymore collateral damage, as in It was wrong of me to try and blame nameless mods when in fact I knew it was probably not them. But I can not just throw my friends under the bus even if I feel as though that's what they've done to me by posting your pics for the world to see everyone undoubtedly knowing the source was me. I'm sorry your naughty bits are now out for the world to see. I think your bits are lovely. Sorry, I am the depraved pervert you make me out to be and I own it all. There's a pic of my dick dressed up as a wizard floating around here somewhere. If you can find it, it's yours to post. I'm going to log out for awhile if not indefinitely and enjoy my vacation. May the chips fall where they may. Peace.


The biggest mistake you made was not sending them to me. What were you thinking?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Lol. Annnnnnnd banned.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol. I'm gonna post your grow.
> View attachment 4065519
> That's an actual plant of yours. Do you ever get tired of being laughed at?


At this point in his life he's extremely used to it. You know how hard it is to wear clothes three times your size and be taken seriously?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol. I'm gonna post your grow.
> View attachment 4065519
> That's an actual plant of yours. Do you ever get tired of being laughed at?


My first grow ? Nice pic to find bobby...let’s see come extracts of yours ...my pics are limited most were lost on my comp


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> My first grow ? Nice pic to find bobby...let’s see come extracts of yours ...my pics are limited most were lost on my comp


Lol! Mmmm

Butane poop soup.

A good friend makes my trim into distillate using lab equipment worth more than your life.

You've posted that same pic like 10 times by the way.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> ...my pics are limited most were lost on my comp


Your not very smart, the inability to accept defeat will bite you in the ass one day


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Thank you for at least being honest.


Next time don't send random guys naked pictures.. neos a dude that doesn't know you, I expect this from him. You're a mature grown woman, You should know better. don't misunderstand, I don't blame you for everything just for sending the pictures.. both of you fucked up, neo fell on his sword you should fall on yours. Admit your faults and chalk it up as something that could have been avoided if only you wouldn't have acted like a slut to gain acceptance over the internet.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

But let’s see this distillate...and some buds that are better at 4/5 weeks into flower...I’m waiting


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your not very smart, the inability to accept defeat will bite you in the ass one day


Sigworthy!

It's YOU'RE. You're stupid. 

You can't make this shit up. 

Alright little guy, I'm going to go try a new restaurant with the wife and friends. 

I assume you'll be masturbating in your moms bath towels til I return?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sigworthy!
> 
> It's YOU'RE. You're stupid.
> 
> ...


Post the pics first...guy who grows Schwag thinks he’s a green thumb , can’t make this shit up!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> But let’s see this distillate...and some buds that are better at 4/5 weeks into flower...I’m waiting


Lol. My shots are ALL OVER THIS SITE and you know it bubbles. 

If you were a decent grower calling me out I'd care. 

But it's YOU.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Post the pics first...guy who grows Schwag thinks he’s a green thumb , can’t make this shit up!


Lol. You're a sad little man.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol. You're a sad little man.


And you a pathetic CC teacher...no wonder the generation z are fucked


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> And you a pathetic CC teacher...no wonder the generation z are fucked


Totally man. 

I'm taking your mom out to dinner now. 

Don't wait up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> And you a pathetic CC teacher...no wonder the generation z are fucked


You ready to take your 3 month vacation? When cyborg wins, youre gone...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You ready to take your 3 month vacation? When cyborg wins, youre gone...


And when holm kicks her head off ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> And when holm kicks her head off ?


Cyborg will just pick it up and keep beating her ass. Good luck with that one.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

Well see soon


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Post the pics first...guy who grows Schwag thinks he’s a green thumb , can’t make this shit up!


Bubbles, you are very bad at this seriously. You've never sampled, smelled or even seen Bob's crops. His pics are gorgeous as well. The only thing you can realistically have any opinion about are his pics. Only a kid or one who hasn't mentally matured debates like that; literally your style is "your mom wears army boots". The secret to debating adults and winning is to listen to them, and pick up on their mistakes, hammer them. You make shit up and repeat it. You'll never ever get into the medal round with that technique


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Bubbles, you are very bad at this seriously. You've never sampled, smelled or even seen Bob's crops. His pics are gorgeous as well. The only thing you can realistically have any opinion about are his pics. Only a kid or one who hasn't mentally matured debates like that; literally your style is "your mom wears army boots". The secret to debating adults and winning is to listen to them, and pick up on their mistakes, hammer them. You make shit up and repeat it. You'll never ever get into the medal round with that technique


Lol, I make shit up? That is your guys tactic not mine, I have no reason to lie


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

But your right, I can’t judge his buds off pics nor can you guys mine...but you and I both know damn well if anybody not in your little circle posted those pics you would laugh your ass off


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> But your right, I can’t judge his buds off pics nor can you guys mine...but you and I both know damn well if anybody not in your little circle posted those pics you would laugh your ass off


Which pics would I laugh at?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> And you a pathetic CC teacher...no wonder the generation z are fucked


He has a masters degree, you sent in cereal box tops to wipe shit off people's asses and can't even do that. Instead you run an illegal board and care, after failing at Uber and failing as a gas station attendant, or was it quickie mart. I think we know who the winner is here.


----------



## Karah (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Totally man.
> 
> I'm taking your mom out to dinner now.
> 
> Don't wait up.


Can you take me out too? Shiiiiit.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

Karah said:


> Can you take me out too? Shiiiiit.


Wish you were closer hun. I just ate mexican food of the gods. Some of the best mole negro I've had and I've had some good shit.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> He has a masters degree, you sent in cereal box tops to wipe shit off people's asses and can't even do that. Instead you run an illegal board and care, after failing at Uber and failing as a gas station attendant, or was it quickie mart. I think we know who the winner is here.


Lots good a masters did, lol...we’ve all had shit jobs before unless your a over privllaged brat...I’m not ashamed of the jobs iv had to get to where I’m at, future is looking bright for me


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lots good a masters did, lol...we’ve all had shit jobs before unless your a over privllaged brat...I’m not ashamed of the jobs iv had to get to where I’m at, future is looking bright for me


What???!! His MA allows him to earn a very nice salary and maintains a very enviable lifestyle. He's a young guy, unless the economy collapses, he's got a great life now and the future.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lots good a masters did, lol...we’ve all had shit jobs before unless your a over privllaged brat...I’m not ashamed of the jobs iv had to get to where I’m at, future is looking bright for me


Of course your future looks bright, you are setting fire to it. If they catch you running that illegal B&C usually they deny you licensure for x years. Don't know the NV statutes on that and frankly don't care.

I'm not laughing because you have a literal shit job. I started as a NA (back then we didn't license NAs). There is no shame in that. I worked my way up through the ranks. I'm knocking you because you can't even do CNA right and you have an over inflated view of yourself that has zero basis in reality.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Of course your future looks bright, you are setting fire to it. If they catch you running that illegal B&C usually they deny you licensure for x years. Don't know the NV statutes on that and frankly don't care.
> 
> I'm not laughing because you have a literal shit job. I started as a NA (back then we didn't license NAs). There is no shame in that. I worked my way up through the ranks. I'm knocking you because you can't even do CNA right and you have an over inflated view of yourself that has zero basis in reality.


Nothing illegal about what I do, clearly you don’t know the laws here, but spout bullshit anyway, classic riu crew


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

What’s the starting salary for a CC teacher, I imagine high being theyr so hard to replace


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Nothing illegal about what I do, clearly you don’t know the laws here, but spout bullshit anyway, classic riu crew


You offered to tell us how to do it. I asked you and you evaded. The only way you can run a group home is with a license. You even stated you got your 'residents' from working as a CNA. Which is an ethics violation right there. 

But all you do when cornered is go for the ad hominem attack. You are the poster child for Dunning-Kruger Syndrome.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> What’s the starting salary for a CC teacher, I imagine high being theyr so hard to replace


I'm sure you have Google on your internet, use it. In debate, your opponent does not do your homework.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm sure you have Google on your internet, use it. In debate, your opponent does not do your homework.


Entitled snowflakes don't do homework, don't need school and don't have to follow the laws to be very successful! LOL


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You offered to tell us how to do it. I asked you and you evaded. The only way you can run a group home is with a license. You even stated you got your 'residents' from working as a CNA. Which is an ethics violation right there.
> 
> But all you do when cornered is go for the ad hominem attack. You are the poster child for Dunning-Kruger Syndrome.


How half these places treat their residents is unethical....part of the reason I decided to take matters into my own hands...the money is nice too tho haha , anyway some good fights commin up now ill be back later, can’t say the same for sunshine tho...and it’s not as hominem if it’s true, you guys make shot up all the time and just agree which whatever one of you says, I’d like to think you realize that , but maybe not ? And this site is sadder then I realized


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> How half these places treat their residents is unethical....part of the reason I decided to take matters into my own hands...the money is nice too tho haha , anyway some good fights commin up now ill be back later, can’t say the same for sunshine tho...and it’s not as hominem if it’s true, you guys make shot up all the time and just agree which whatever one of you says, I’d like to think you realize that , but maybe not ? And this site is sadder then I realized


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

Bubbles this next meme is for you since I have plans during the evening. Please use this as the answer to your next post


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Bubbles this next meme is for you since I have plans during the evening. Please use this as the answer to your next post


LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol. Is that why multiple breeders have my pictures as their selling point?
> 
> Keep trying sugar tits.
> View attachment 4065498
> ...


Can I see the picture bob? That write up is wild.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can I see the picture bob? That write up is wild.


Yeah I'll find the picture and post it.

Here ya go bubble puss:

    
So now you go.

Let's see who gets laughed at. 

Should I post more from your grow journal?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can I see the picture bob? That write up is wild.


 
That was the picture at @Bublonichronic says we would all laugh at. 

He asked for a grow off. Let's have a vote. 

Post up and let's see. 
 
And that's an actual picture of him. No wonder he's so angry at life. You could crack coconuts with that beak!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Karah said:


> Can you take me out too? Shiiiiit.


Of course.

I do have to warn you though @Bublonichronic mom is the Jealous type. You may have to fight an aging tweeker with really veiny tits, but the winner gets hella sushi and pizza.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Grow off...I haven’t grown in 2 years and the only beans I have are my own crosses and I can grow better stuff with a couple CFLs and a UV light


LOL, get the fuck out of here. Holy shit people are fucking nuts. Lol, thanks I needed that laugh.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

and of course he disappears. Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sigworthy!
> 
> It's YOU'RE. You're stupid.
> 
> ...


Bob for the win.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 30, 2017)

Fucking twlight zone. Delusions man


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bob for the win.


Lol.

That's like the Steelers playing a HS team.
There isn't much doubt when even the bookies won't take the bet.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah I'll find the picture and post it.
> 
> Here ya go bubble puss:
> 
> ...


Those are incredible pics, love those late purple fans.
The first time I grew a purple pheno, I ejaculated.


----------



## charface (Dec 30, 2017)

I don't get excited over weed pics too often but I've never grown or seen anything like that in person.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

@Bublonichronic i could literally post thousands of these. Your turn!
 
Here I'll enter your plant again lol!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4065667
> That was the picture at @Bublonichronic says we would all laugh at.
> 
> He asked for a grow off. Let's have a vote.
> ...


Deviated septum?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Deviated septum?


I imagine he's been punched in the nose many, many times.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2017)

@Bublonichronic have you ever had a sleep study?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4065696 View attachment 4065684 View attachment 4065686 View attachment 4065687
> @Bublonichronic i could literally post thousands of these. Your turn!
> View attachment 4065698
> Here I'll enter your plant again lol!



I just masturbated and came all over those gorgeous buds. So pretty...













Except the last pic that made my penis crawl up into my body. Yuck...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 30, 2017)

Sorry for screwing the thread. Back to vids


----------



## Karah (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Of course.
> 
> I do have to warn you though @Bublonichronic mom is the Jealous type. You may have to fight an aging tweeker with really veiny tits, but the winner gets hella sushi and pizza.


You had me at dank nugs and sushi.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 30, 2017)

Karah said:


> You had me at dank nugs and sushi.


He had me at really veiny tits...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4065667
> That was the picture at @Bublonichronic says we would all laugh at.
> 
> He asked for a grow off. Let's have a vote.
> ...


Lmao. That is hysterical.crack coconuts with that beak! Hee hee. What kind a art u doing now? Haven’t seen any of your stuff in while . Awesome looking ganja.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I imagine he's been punched in the nose many, many times.


Hahaha . U crack me up.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sorry for screwing the thread. Back to vids


I'll get a crew together and we'll clean up the tracks.


And this one goes out to Venus55's goofy fake bf sock(s).


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well see soon


Later, bro.... three months!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2017)

Here’s an oldie but goodie
A good end of the year song.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lmao. That is hysterical.crack coconuts with that beak! Hee hee. What kind a art u doing now? Haven’t seen any of your stuff in while . Awesome looking ganja.


Hi amber! I haven't taken any pics of my art lately for some reason. I have a pile of finished stuff. 

I'll snap some photos. 

Hope all is well with you my friend. Please post some of your art too. I was loving the recent stuff.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lmao. That is hysterical.crack coconuts with that beak! Hee hee. What kind a art u doing now? Haven’t seen any of your stuff in while . Awesome looking ganja.


Oh Amber! That looks exactly like @Bob Zmuda 's big black clock LOL! For a moment I thought Bobby Z?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oh Amber! That looks exactly like @Bob Zmuda 's big black clock LOL! For a moment I thought Bobby Z?


At the baby's party the big black clock fell off the wall and onto a fella named Dillon. 

He somehow caught the big black clock and averted disaster.

Apparently when my Stepdad hung it, he decided 2 finishing nails into the drywall oughta do it.

He's an international pilot and an electrical engineer but simple common sense stuff like this escapes him.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


>


Unfortunately I do, and I wish I didn't.


Bob Zmuda said:


> At the baby's party the big black clock fell off the wall and onto a fella named Dillon.
> 
> He somehow caught the big black clock and averted disaster.
> 
> ...


 You cannot imagine my relief at knowing that my talisman, my idol, my temporal apotheosis still lives!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> At the baby's party the big black clock fell off the wall and onto a fella named Dillon.
> 
> He somehow caught the big black clock and averted disaster.
> 
> ...


LOL we owe Dillon a debt of gratitude. TC wouldn't be the same without your BBC.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL we owe Dillon a debt of gratitude. TC wouldn't be the same without your BBC.


When it fell I screamed in front of everyone, "MY BIG BLACK CLOCK!"


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> When it fell I screamed in front of everyone, "MY BIG BLACK CLOCK!"


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> When it fell I screamed in front of everyone, "MY BIG BLACK CLOCK!"


You need me to hold it for you?

I rather like that it isn't purple, or bulbous. Vive la variety.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oh Amber! That looks exactly like @Bob Zmuda 's big black clock LOL! For a moment I thought Bobby Z?


Lol . Had to re read a cup Times. Though you said big black cock, lol. Thinking ...what the fuck did I post last night? Hee hee . Then I remembered the CLOCK!! Tick ticHope this new year is a wonderful one for you Curious Catlove. I finished this drawing today. Wanted to end the year with something to show. They are like little minions living in my tears.
Pencil drawing

Paper collage series ( 4 of 6 )in progress

 
Have a happy new year !!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol . Had to re read a cup Times. Though you said big black cock, lol. Thinking ...what the fuck did I post last night? Hee hee . Then I remembered the CLOCK!! Tick ticHope this new year is a wonderful one for you Curious Catlove. I finished this drawing today. Wanted to end the year with something to show. They are like little minions living in my tears.
> 
> View attachment 4066182


Damn Amber that is amazing, it actually moves! What an incredible artist you are! Thanks for sharing and may your 2018 be much better!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol . Had to re read a cup Times. Though you said big black cock, lol. Thinking ...what the fuck did I post last night? Hee hee . Then I remembered the CLOCK!! Tick ticHope this new year is a wonderful one for you Curious Catlove. I finished this drawing today. Wanted to end the year with something to show. They are like little minions living in my tears.
> 
> View attachment 4066182


COOL!!!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol . Had to re read a cup Times. Though you said big black cock, lol. Thinking ...what the fuck did I post last night? Hee hee . Then I remembered the CLOCK!! Tick ticHope this new year is a wonderful one for you Curious Catlove. I finished this drawing today. Wanted to end the year with something to show. They are like little minions living in my tears.
> 
> View attachment 4066182


Amazing


That's all.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol . Had to re read a cup Times. Though you said big black cock, lol. Thinking ...what the fuck did I post last night? Hee hee . Then I remembered the CLOCK!! Tick ticHope this new year is a wonderful one for you Curious Catlove. I finished this drawing today. Wanted to end the year with something to show. They are like little minions living in my tears.
> Pencil drawing
> View attachment 4066182
> Paper collage series ( 4 of 6 )in progress
> ...


Here's a ceramic bubbler I made last week. Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you all very much! 
Hope everyone has a Happy New Year!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Here's a ceramic bubbler I made last week. LolView attachment 4066186


That is OUT of this WORLD! Very groovy
R u still Rockin the Alien Genetic. Man there’s Nothing like a fresh bowl of Fruity Pebbles in the morning!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is OUT of this WORLD! Very groovy
> R u still Rockin the Alien Genetic. Man there’s Nothing like a fresh bowl of Fruity Pebbles in the morning!
> View attachment 4066189


No I never really hold onto clones. I have too many seeds lol. I have more of those seeds though and they were good enough to grow again.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 31, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is OUT of this WORLD! Very groovy
> R u still Rockin the Alien Genetic. Man there’s Nothing like a fresh bowl of Fruity Pebbles in the morning!
> View attachment 4066189


not picking on you, but are you of the people that buy the dumb painted cacti at Lowe's or home depot garden centers.. the pic !!!...come on.. or is that Japanese shit..like you see on eBay..


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> not picking on you, but are you of the people that buy the dumb painted cacti at Lowe's or home depot garden centers.. the pic !!!...come on.. or is that Japanese shit..like you see on eBay..


you have to look through the pic to see the value.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 31, 2017)

lokie said:


> you have to look through the pic to see the value.


I see bro...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 31, 2017)

happy New year's from my living room chair ..fifteen minutes later


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No I never really hold onto clones. I have too many seeds lol. I have more of those seeds though and they were good enough to grow again.


Very cool . Clones are dangerous. They carry disease and pm that could produce massive destruction on your entire garden and take a lot of time to get rid of. I will never take in a clone again after what happened to me. pM . What do you think of this cock? I’m sorry, I mean Clock? Happy New Year!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 1, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very cool . Clones are dangerous. They carry disease and pm that could produce massive destruction on your entire garden and take a lot of time to get rid of. I will never take in a clone again after what happened to me. pM . What do you think of this cock? I’m sorry, I mean Clock? Happy New Year!
> View attachment 4066517


That is a big, beautiful, greasy, sweaty (stoned) clock.

I love it.


----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very cool . Clones are dangerous. They carry disease and pm that could produce massive destruction on your entire garden and take a lot of time to get rid of. I will never take in a clone again after what happened to me. pM . What do you think of this cock? I’m sorry, I mean Clock? Happy New Year!
> View attachment 4066517


4:20 All day long.

Here is a ring tone you can assign to your stoner friends.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2018)

Is it safe yet?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## vajesus (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 2, 2018)

@Bob Zmuda .... let's dick battle on some Napkins.


----------



## charface (Jan 2, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4067038 @Bob Zmuda .... let's dick battle on some Napkins.


Make a nice neck tatt


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## vajesus (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 2, 2018)

vajesus said:


>


Is that you?


Never mind, false alarm


----------



## vajesus (Jan 2, 2018)

Meta, Vajesus loves you!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2018)

And just for the record i think she’s got some nice titties. Absolutely nothing wrong with them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## vajesus (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 2, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4067038 @Bob Zmuda .... let's dick battle on some Napkins.


LOL!

You're on!

Nice dix dude!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 2, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4067038 @Bob Zmuda .... let's dick battle on some Napkins.


 
Let's go bomb these pieces on the freeway now!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 2, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4067187
> Let's go bomb these pieces on the freeway now!


That's clean as fuck...Your dicks are way more satisfying then my dicks.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 2, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4067187
> Let's go bomb these pieces on the freeway now!


Damn it dude, looking slick




I meant ram it, dude


----------



## vajesus (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That's clean as fuck...Your dicks are way more satisfying then my dicks.


Nah man. I really dig your dicks. 

I'd give your piece an A+. 

I'd name it "the persistence of penii".


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> Meta, Vajesus loves you!


Too bad no one loves vajesus. 

Obvious Abe is obvious.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2018)

@mr sunshine @Bob Zmuda 

Y'all got some really nice dicks. I bet you could sell your dicks to classy Japanese restaurants and shit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @mr sunshine @Bob Zmuda
> 
> Y'all got some really nice dicks. I bet you could sell your dicks to classy Japanese restaurants and shit.


I'd give them my dicks for free. 

Just for the honor of having my dicks in a nice Japanese establishment. 

Did you know "manko gudi gudi" means "dripping wet snatch" in Japanese?


----------



## vajesus (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Too bad no one loves vajesus.


I'm not here to be loved. I'm not here to argue.

Saw you beat down our friend bubloni, in addition to abusing a female member and calling her a hooker this past week. Why are you so hate filled? You did say you'd be nicer since being given the gift of fatherhood. Vajesus loves you Bob.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> I'm not here to be loved. I'm not here to argue.
> 
> Saw you beat down our friend bubloni, in addition to abusing a female member and calling her a hooker this past week. Why are you so hate filled? You did say you'd be nicer since being given the gift of fatherhood. Vajesus loves you Bob.


Behold! it is Socco della Franzia! Or as your minions and fragmentary personae call you: Calzino da Guerra.


----------



## vajesus (Jan 3, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Behold! it is Socco della Franzia! Or as your minions and fragmentary personae call you: Calzino da Guerra.
> 
> View attachment 4067375


Vajesus loves you, though you don't know what the hell you're talking about regarding minions. That is completly your fantasy. Same with the alcohol theory.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> Vajesus loves you, though you don't know what the hell you're talking about regarding minions. That is completly your fantasy. Same with the alcohol theory.


Vajesus does not love me. Vajesus is furious about the "no vacancy" sign on his lawn chairs while ours are blissfully unoccupied. He also seems to be on his last liter of this box.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> I'm not here to be loved. I'm not here to argue.
> 
> Saw you beat down our friend bubloni, in addition to abusing a female member and calling her a hooker this past week. Why are you so hate filled? You did say you'd be nicer since being given the gift of fatherhood. Vajesus loves you Bob.


Bublonic is no ones friend. He's a Xanax sniffing piece of shot who cums on his moms towels. 

BUT you're an even worse and you'll be banned shortly. 

The gift of fatherhood only made me realize I hate you even more Abe.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> Vajesus loves you, though you don't know what the hell you're talking about regarding minions. That is completly your fantasy. Same with the alcohol theory.


ITS AN ABE SUPERHOE FRANZIA FEST!


----------



## vajesus (Jan 3, 2018)

Vajesus does love you Cannabineer! That's a cute kitty btw


----------



## vajesus (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Bublonic is no ones friend. He's a Xanax sniffing piece of shot who cums on his moms towels.
> 
> BUT you're an even worse and you'll be banned shortly.
> 
> The gift of fatherhood only made me realize I hate you even more Abe.


You really are hurting. Bubloni is a good guy. Vajesus loves you


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> Vajesus does love you Cannabineer! That's a cute kitty btw


Ya know Abe. It was over a year ago you told me you haven't had sex in 10 years. 

Are we at 11 now?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> You really are hurting. Bubloni is a good guy. Vajesus loves you


Lol. 

Nope. He sucks at life and so do you Abe. 
Making fun of you guys is totally awesome though. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

"Thanks Abe. No one else likes us. We gotta stick together!"


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> Vajesus does love you Cannabineer! That's a cute kitty btw


 If vaj'abe'us really loved me, he would not be polluting RIU with this war-sockery. Of course good ol' lying, editing abe will lie the lies of the lying simply for the spite of it. 

Prove you're a vajesus with a Second Going.


----------



## vajesus (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ya know Abe. It was over a year ago you told me you haven't had sex in 10 years.
> 
> Are we at 11 now?


I highly doubt anyone would make that claim, perhaps you invented this, along with other bs, to discredit people you attempt to direct your inner hatred towards. You did say you would be nicer once you were given the gift of fatherhood. Vajesus loves you Bob.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> I highly doubt anyone would make that claim, perhaps you invented this, along with other bs, to discredit people you attempt to direct your inner hatred towards. You did say you would be nicer once you were given the gift of fatherhood. Vajesus loves you Bob.


You're the one who told me that Abe! Along with the whole "sex offender" thing.

But that was a "big mistake" as you put it, right?


----------



## vajesus (Jan 3, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> If vaj'abe'us really loved me, he would not be polluting RIU with this war-sockery. Of course good ol' lying, editing abe will lie the lies of the lying simply for the spite of it.
> 
> Prove you're a vajesus with a Second Going.


Why are you referring to war socks? There are plenty of others that aren't fond of you, was not I. Vajesus would be far more savvy than mainliner and whoever else has cranked out 'war socks'. Again, Vajesus loves you.


----------



## vajesus (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You're the one who told me that Abe! Along with the whole "sex offender" thing.
> 
> But that was a "big mistake" as you put it, right?


Vajesus loves you and your silly make believe negativity.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> Why are you referring to war socks? There are plenty of others that aren't fond of you, was not I. Vajesus would be far more savvy than mainliner and whoever else has cranked out 'war socks'. Again, Vajesus loves you.


Wonder how long this sock will last Abe?

I give it til the end of the day.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> I highly doubt anyone would make that claim, perhaps you invented this, along with other bs, to discredit people you attempt to direct your inner hatred towards. You did say you would be nicer once you were given the gift of fatherhood. Vajesus loves you Bob.


 OK let's review.

1) Knows who the players are and gravitates right toward the people ace superbro HATES because we handed him his ass, individually and as a team.
2) Pretends not to know about minions, splinter psyches and Cardbordeaux.
3) Possesses stylistic/syntactic tells (list will not be discussed).


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

vajesus said:


> Vajesus loves you and your silly make believe negativity.


Hey.

I WISH this was all make believe.

How many years are you on that sex offender list? Or is it a permanent thing?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

LOL!!!!!!

AND BANNED!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL!!!!!!
> 
> AND BANNED!


Ouch!

Somebody scared the vajesus out of him.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL!!!!!!
> 
> AND BANNED!


 Might I recommend a coffin?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Somebody scared the vajesus out of him.


Plus rep, tangie!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2018)

Well played, Japan...well played.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 5, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


>


I f'ing love green jelly, and believe it or not that song got me laid one night. A girl told me if I would tell her a nursery rhyme I'd get some so I told her the tell of three little pigs .


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2018)

Self is one of my fav bands from the 90s, but I don't know anyone else who has ever heard of them. Strange...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm remodeling some rooms in an international area at the University today. I've got Pandora playing S.O.D. "speak english or die " when I look up and there's some Asian kids in the hallway by the elevator....... and their all headbanging.....lol.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 10, 2018)

A++


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Self is one of my fav bands from the 90s, but I don't know anyone else who has ever heard of them. Strange...


Thanks for that, I like them


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

@Bublonichronic is still trying to talk that shit after this whole thread laughed at him. "I make more money at the gas station than you do teaching COMMUNITY college" Etc. (unaware of gas stations paying clerks 6 figures buy hey!)

Anyway, let's end this once and for all shall we Nerd Nose?

That is an actual picture looking over my backyard fence (on the home I own).

@Bublonichronic It's now your turn (you bitched out after you challenged me to a plant photo contest... Gonna bitch out AGAIN?)

Post the view from your Mom's trailer in North Las Vegas.

Exactly.

ps. I did some research and xanax use cause heavy delusions in many users. Now it's making sense.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

oh. Here, have some music too. Apparently some people like this thread. lol.
(i did. But now most people posting music are abe socks and attention seeking borderlines.)


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @Bublonichronic is still trying to talk that shit after this whole thread laughed at him. "I make more money at the gas station than you do teaching COMMUNITY college" Etc. (unaware of gas stations paying clerks 6 figures buy hey!)
> 
> Anyway, let's end this once and for all shall we Nerd Nose?
> View attachment 4071012
> ...


6 figure community college art teacher, **sigh**, someone is delusional, that’s for sure...I think we have a second generation rich kid here, mommy n daddy paid for that elusive degree in art as well as the “mansion” I bet


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> 6 figure community college art teacher, **sigh**, someone is delusional, that’s for sure...I think we have a second generation rich kid here, mommy n daddy paid for that elusive degree in art as well as the “mansion” I bet


Sorry bubbles but you're wrong again

Professors of art, music and drama earned the most working in New York, where the average annual salary was $105,420. They earned similarly high salaries in California, with average wages of $92,600 per year;

http://work.chron.com/much-art-professor-make-8748.html


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 10, 2018)

So he lives in New York or California eh


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> So he lives in New York or California eh


So you gonna bitch out this time too?

Should have figured. My parents are successful, but not "rich". And I don't need handouts.

Ps. @mr sunshine why is this nerd still here? Doesn't he owe you 3 months?

Ps. Anyone else can make fun of me for my career. I don't think I'm a rocket fucking scientist. But the guy who works at jack in the box and the guy station cashier can NOT.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> So he lives in New York or California eh


Fortunately, Bobby Z has never disclosed where or near where he lives.

Because based on the pics, we'd all be Finshaggying it in his back yard.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 10, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Fortunately, Bobby Z has never disclosed where or near where he lives.
> 
> Because based on the pics, we'd all be Finshaggying it in his back yard.


Well the let’s assume it’s New your or California, cause of the 6 figures he makes


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well the let’s assume it’s New your or California, cause of the 6 figures he makes


Yup or somewhere in between, that would be accurate.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well the let’s assume it’s New your or California, cause of the 6 figures he makes


Why you care? Hope I'm close enough to blow?

I'd let you suck it. Even though you're ugly as fuck.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @Bublonichronic is still trying to talk that shit after this whole thread laughed at him. "I make more money at the gas station than you do teaching COMMUNITY college" Etc. (unaware of gas stations paying clerks 6 figures buy hey!)
> 
> Anyway, let's end this once and for all shall we Nerd Nose?
> View attachment 4071012
> ...


 You should repost that pic in Beautiful.


Because it is.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 10, 2018)

You keep posting pics I posted, what exactly do you think your accomplishing ? Except that you obviously like to look at my pics, haha


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> You keep posting pics I posted, what exactly do you think your accomplishing ? Except that you obviously like to look at my pics, haha


Because that picture is one of the funniest things I've ever seen. You look like an actual rodent. Or a lesbian drug addict.

oh and it's "you're". As in you're a fucking idiot.

Did you and your other scumbag siblings end up selling that baby for pills?



Bublonichronic said:


> True....walk away SF, bobby will eat you alive


Probably should have listened to your own advice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Because that picture is one of the funniest things I've ever seen. You look like an actual rodent. Or a lesbian drug addict.
> 
> oh and it's "you're". As in you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> ...


You had him at neck bearded jizz yeti. Until he tops that you're the de facto winner.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

These guys fucking kill it. All Japanese band from the late 60's early metal/psychedelic


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 10, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


> You keep posting pics I posted, what exactly do you think your accomplishing ? Except that you obviously like to look at my pics, haha


You're a bitch, bro. Last time I bet your pussy ass..... you're not a man of your word, smh.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You're a bitch, bro. Last time I bet your pussy ass..... you're not a man of your word, smh.


Yeah. He's pathetic on every level.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 10, 2018)

What a fucking weasel.


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2018)

My favorite Gershwin tune, familiar to all. Lovely Lola is back. Oh, my...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 15, 2018)

^^ Nice...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 15, 2018)

Love these Circle Songs...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2018)

Them drum machines ain't got no soul...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>



Awesome. I always wanted to play a little drums...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2018)

tomorrow would have been her 75th birthday


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

@Lucky Luke QED


----------



## neosapien (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 25, 2018)

Venus55 said:


>


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2018)

I scratched the bottom of my nut, almost the Gooch area and now the tip of my finger smells like cumin.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I scratched the bottom on my nut, almost the Gooch area and now the tip of my finger smells like cumin.


 Funny, mine smelt like "goin"


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 25, 2018)

_A_


----------



## 420God (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 27, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


>


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 27, 2018)

LOL. 

Why did you delete it the first time? Triggered? Crazy? Bad mom?

Are you gonna get so angry you post your gross boobs again?


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Jan 27, 2018)

My workout jam.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 27, 2018)

These UK rappers go hard.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


LOL OMG that was so awful


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2018)

@Bob Zmuda which dead show you goin to? 
kool penis napkin drawing. I love your style. rollitup u should sell some of your dead painting in the parking lot man! your would make a KILLIN!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


>


hey man, are you going to see Slayer this summer ? its tagged as there final tour together. I am so pissed they are not coming to Eugene or OR or WA state. Closest to me would be Sacramento or leaving the country. and seeing them in Vancouver BC. Sunday in Sacramento would be KILLER!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey man, are you going to see Slayer this summer ? its tagged as there final tour together. I am so pissed they are not coming to Eugene or OR or WA state. Closest to me would be Sacramento or leaving the country. and seeing them in Vancouver BC. Sunday in Sacramento would be KILLER!


If I say yes, i won't. So no, I'm def not gonna go see them this summer. Lol

I haven't seen them in years


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)

@srh88


----------



## charface (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## charface (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## charface (Jan 29, 2018)

Whiskey


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2018)

SUCH a great album. Remember this shit?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


>



Hell yeah. Here's their best tune imo...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Hell yeah. Here's their best tune imo...


Awesome one for sure bro. Me i think of this as my favorite




Sting and the bass. Love it


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2018)

They are everything my mom taught me to stay away from. So why do I like them so much???


----------



## lokie (Feb 2, 2018)

Tonight:

I'm gonna take the





Down to





Then I'm gonna





Tomorrow:

I'll worry about the


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Feb 5, 2018)

ZZ Top's first LIVE TV aperance.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2018)

Funky...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 7, 2018)

Good morning Mr. Durden


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2018)

The song starts at 1:16.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Good morning Mr. Durden


Good afternoon, gorgeous


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2018)

Man, I loved this album as a kid. I used to just stare at the trippy album cover, and memorized every song even though I had no idea what almost any of it meant. I'm surprised my parents allowed this, shoddy parenting...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 12, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>



Lol! I started laughing as soon as he starting singing and just couldn't stop. He's like Geddy Lee's special needs brother...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! I started laughing as soon as he starting singing and just couldn't stop. He's like Geddy Lee's special needs brother...


He was sort of an internet sensation several years ago. I barely remembered him but one of his videos was on the side bar during one of my youtube rabbit hole runs. Thought I would share.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Is that the band from Kill Bill? I think it is.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 17, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Is that the band from Kill Bill? I think it is.


Yes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2018)

The new album is awesome...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2018)

Fuck yeah...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2018)

You just a dog.

These folks have talent.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2018)

I think I've posted this somewhere before but goddamn if it ain't stuck in my head like no song been stuck in my head for a minute.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)

Sucks getting old but oh well


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2018)

RIP *★ Atomic Squat ★*

You had a good run.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 15, 2018)

Beautifully Grungy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 15, 2018)

???


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2018)

Reached 70 today. It was beautiful




.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2018)

If you wanna, you gotta


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2018)

Such a great album...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2018)

All tunes that are 4:20 rock...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 28, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Good call.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


http://rollitup.org/t/picture-of-yourself-thread.42351/page-1430#post-12774512


----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2018)

Man, I loved his voice...


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Man, I loved his voice...


One of my most favorite bands. Them and alice in chains. I remember back when that was still kind of recent a local radio station was doing a thing where they'd play sets buy alphabet. They we're playing a set that included Alice in Chains and Ace of Bass. The dj laughed after announcing it and said, "You know what the difference between Alice in chains and Ace of Bass is? The lead singer of ace of Bass should have been found dead in a hotel room".

Harsh but I kind of agree.


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Apr 14, 2018)

Psychedelic country.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## SunnyJim (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Diabolical666 (May 2, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2018)

..like a hand in a welwet glove


----------



## SunnyJim (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

Dudes... @Blue Wizard


----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (May 11, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2018)




----------



## 420God (May 23, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>



Soulful Milfy goodness, and a kickass guitar solo...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2018)

This is when my love affair started...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2018)

Still sound great live...


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2018)

New Nas! Real hip-hop is making a comeback...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jul 2, 2018)

strange clip lol good song


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2018)

Mad talented...


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

A cute little blusey jam about visiting the Black Cat Strip Club.


----------



## 420God (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## jimmyjux (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


Dude I love to drop some acid see cake perform.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Dude I love to drop some acid see cake perform.


I’ve seen them a few times. All 3 times were at very small venues in San Fran. And I was most likely smashed everytime. Not on acid though if i remember correctly.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 31, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve seen them a few times. All 3 times were at very small venues in San Fran. And I was most likely smashed everytime. Not on acid though if i remember correctly.


That's what up.... My daughter and I listen to them a lot.


How you been been bro, have the fires been around you this year, is there anything left to burn, holy shit I don't know how you guys take the stress.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's what up.... My daughter and I listen to them a lot.
> 
> 
> How you been been bro, have the fires been around you this year, is there anything left to burn, holy shit I don't know how you guys take the stress.


Been good bro, thx for asking.
There’s a big ass fire a out 80 miles from me. The Carr fire. Its a big one. Thankfully none extremely close. For now


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2018)

doublejj said:


>


How you been mr doublejj? When you wanna go fishing again?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> How you been mr doublejj? When you wanna go fishing again?


doing ok....IDK they are catching some decent salmon outside the gate. I've been giving some thought to a salmon trip out of the bay.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2018)

Flashback.......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2018)

Ain't found a way to kill me yet.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2018)

Venus55 said:


>


That's one of my all time faves.

I have a few smooth moves to claim.

There was a time before we were married that was less than hopeful for any long term relationship.
We had not seen nor hardly talked in months.

I did not know if there could or would be any future together.

I sent her this recording





 

And an all expenses paid vacation to travel across Japan with me.

I met her at Narita INT. Airport with a smile on my face and clothes on, that's only because
they also frown on blatant public nudity. 

That was 29 years ago and I would still move the heaven and earth for her today.







Oh, while I'm here I've been listening to ballads today.
















and more.


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 11, 2018)

There really Is lot of beautiful men out there! And I’ve got one who loves me that way too. He’s just not showing it bedroom st the present moment. Anyone would thinker works damn hard pfffft


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh and yes Sade in general is one of my all time favourites for


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 11, 2018)

This is what flows through me! 






@tyler.durden im sure u could appreciate this.


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2018)

Caution the train has left the station.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> There really Is lot of beautiful men out there! And I’ve got one who loves me that way too. He’s just not showing it bedroom st the present moment. Anyone would thinker works damn hard pfffft


Have you tried putting on a collar and barking like a dog?


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 11, 2018)

Well no I haven’t because he doesn’tdeserve it atm. Haha it’s funny u say that cos the other day a parcel arrived and he starts laughing as he’s opening it and it’s a fucking collar attached to two wrist restraints! I was like yeah nah buddy!!!

Fuck he’s an AWESOME partner AND father. He loves me to absolute bits. Works f’ing hard and never lets us down. BUUUUUT he’s the most selfish lover I’ve ever had. I thought I’d trained him out of it but it seems he relapsed. L for the last twelve mths or so.

Told him if he doesn’t pick his game up SOON I’m going to erotic massages with happy endings. Fuck this I’m in my prime!!


))(and a little crossed eyed atm)


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you tried putting on a collar and barking like a dog?


Ps. Think someone (maybe was you) have already used this to portray me. New material pls


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Ps. Think someone (maybe was you) have already used this to portray me. New material pls


Oh darlin', that was a simple question to aid in a possible solution of your dilemma, not a portrayal; albeit not a seriously proposed solution as the response was intended as a lighthearted wise crack for laughs


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2018)

As I said, it wasn't meant to be a portrayal, attack or demeaning. I tend to be much more direct. You are, though, free to think otherwise.


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> ~snip~ a fucking collar attached to two wrist restraints! ~snip~
> /QUOTE]


It always works for me!









In theory anyway.



At least she was amused. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

lokie said:


> It always works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


Ahh... the o-j's....back STABERS...



I just wanted to know if there's a white bronco somewhere in this story.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


>



Disco-ized!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2018)

Cool Luther Brown choreography...


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2018)

I love their work during the short time Navarro was with them. Good stuff...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 16, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I love their work during the short time Navarro was with them. Good stuff...


My favorite chilly pepper song is " Pea ."


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 19, 2018)

Chilled Sunday. Such a sexy woman


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

Chilled Sunday for sure 8 hrs non stop music some oldies like these were in ther playlist...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2018)

Bublonichronic said:


>


FUCK!!! You had me there for a second, I thought the new album came out. Fucker. Lateralus is still the shit, though...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2018)

He was so great when he was black...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> FUCK!!! You had me there for a second, I thought the new album came out. Fucker. Lateralus is still the shit, though...


Just don't use his mom's towels.


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 8, 2018)

One of his most trippy and soulful tunes. Loved this album, still miss him...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2018)

This song pretty accurately represents what jungle firefights in Vietnam felt like. Just a walk in the sun until you hit the shit. Gives me flashbacks .....the part at about 3:21 sounds like when you finally get the M60 up to the front and up and running, the pace of battle picks up from there. Before that it's just a bunch of screaming and M16's...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 15, 2018)

That's what I want to see


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Sep 22, 2018)

dangledo said:


>


Saw boobs and had to hit play. Was not disappointed.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 22, 2018)

^^^^same.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Saw boobs and had to hit play. Was not disappointed.


Dude cracks me up


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2018)

I thought I hated Country music. I guess I was wrong...


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2018)

So cool...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 6, 2018)

Cold silence has the tendency to atrophy any sense of compassion 
between supposed lovers, between supposed brothers...


----------



## 420God (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2018)

"i'd like to fly.....but my wings have been so denied"....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2018)

I rarely meditate, but when I do, I'm usually doing it to these Circle Songs. They're ethereal and hypnotic...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 7, 2018)

@Blue Wizard - i miss you babe. i hope you are well


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


>


wow can't believe i found another version of this one, this time acustic...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> wow can't believe i found another version of this one, this time acustic...


Hey, this isn't half bad.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

Throwback.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Hey, this isn't half bad.


try the concert one if u liked that one, it's right above it


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> ^^^^same.


Surely no one could ever question your heterosexuality.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

Good shit. Second time posting.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Good shit. Second time posting.


You can definitely have thirds if you're feeling up for it.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> You can definitely have thirds if you're feeling up for it.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


>


Hey I'm trying to find a song you posted like, oh fuck, maybe a year ago?

Maybe you remember it though. It's been stuck in my head for like the past two weeks now, buck I cannot remember the title.

It's like a drum and bass band, Spor? Or maybe Skrillex? Do you know the one I'm talking about? I know this is off the cuff. Just pissing in the dark here.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Hey I'm trying to find a song you posted like, oh fuck, maybe a year ago?
> 
> Maybe you remember it though. It's been stuck in my head for like the past two weeks now, buck I cannot remember the title.
> 
> It's like a drum and bass band, Spor? Or maybe Skrillex? Do you know the one I'm talking about? I know this is off the cuff. Just pissing in the dark here.


Searching, any idea what it was about?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Searching, any idea what it was about?


Oh god, this was a long shot for sure, but no - i don't think I could even recite part of a lyric. it's the harmony that stuck with me.

It's cool, dude. I do this to myself all the time.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Oh god, this was a long shot for sure, but no - i don't think I could even recite part of a lyric. it's the harmony that stuck with me.
> 
> It's cool, dude. I do this to myself all the time.







IDK


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> IDK


This has some totally trippy visual art. Omfg.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2018)

Pinsworms left me in charge of this thread before he left. Just letting you clowns know.... keep it classy.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Surely no one could ever question your heterosexuality.


Why are you such a fraud?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 10, 2018)

@Steve French


----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 10, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> I swear to gods that i am going to find that fucking song I'm talking about. I know it's in here somewhere.


Would this help? Just hum or sing.

http://evolver.fm/appdb/app/soundhound/


----------



## Steve French (Nov 13, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> @Steve French


Oh fuck yeah bud


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2018)

One of my favorite albums. Love her...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 30, 2018)

The new album is out! Oh, yes...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2018)

Brothas got this complex occupation. Preach...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 15, 2018)

Just heard these guys on the radio the other day, I think you’ll like them Tyler


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 15, 2018)

And if we’re posting tool let’s not forget their best song


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


>


pure poultry; thank you


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


>


LOL, that kid is scared shitless by the chicken


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, that kid is scared shitless by the chicken


Roosters can be some intimidating assholes


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Roosters can be some intimidating assholes


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


always did like the Acustic version of that song.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 17, 2018)

Best band on the planet right here...my neice makes me listen to this song literally 20 times a day


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2018)

Ministry (Thieves) done my Limp Bizkit






think they did rather well with it....


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 16, 2019)

Jesus, what a voice. RIP, Chris. Miss you...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2019)

I don't dig trap, but these lyrics are fire and the skill is unmatched...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

So mellow, so chill. I love this song. The harmonica really makes the song go hard.

Credit to Mrs Goodson for showing this one.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2019)

I hereby summon the Pinworm. It is time to arise from your inky depths and commune with us. It has been too long.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hereby summon the Pinworm. It is time to arise from your inky depths and commune with us. It has been too long.


I take this to mean that you have not yet robbed Pinworm, like @Diabolical666 and me.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't dig trap, but these lyrics are fire and the skill is unmatched...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 15, 2019)

Come on Pinny. I summon thee.


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I take this to mean that you have not yet robbed Pinworm, like @Diabolical666 and me.


i take that claim about as seriously as your claim that @GreatwhiteNorth, who thinks obama should be "running from lions in fucked up africa", is not a "real racist" you dumb shit.

this comment will soon be deleted because greatwhitenorth is not only a racist but a total pussy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2019)

lokie said:


>


speaking of racists whose dick cannabineer cannot stop sucking, why did you call obama by the n-word?


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2019)

like yessica but an angry old racist white guy instead






BENGHAZI!


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 3, 2019)

SH420


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> like yessica but an angry old racist white guy instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’d love the jackass hang out in the capulator thread in the strain review area lmao


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 15, 2019)

Been a while since ive heard this 
Still so good


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 19, 2019)

@Steve French

Hey fucko. Are you well? I hope so.


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)

while i'm out in the field


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)

I remember Halloween.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Skuxx (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks, Pinworm. You da man


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> @Steve French
> 
> Hey fucko. Are you well? I hope so.


Hell yeah buddy let's fire it up one of these days


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 22, 2019)

lokie said:


>


 If my nose was runnin' money honey, I'd blow it all on you.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 23, 2019)

oopssi


----------



## Bareback (Mar 23, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


>


Sounds like the butthole surfers


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 29, 2019)

Perfect showcase for his amazing voice. Keep in mind that this is live and analog. Wow. Miss you, Layne...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 31, 2019)

Make sure you're nice and high and forget what you think the song should be





SH420


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2019)

In case you wondered. OR NOT.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 23, 2019)

@Roger A. Shrubber sent me down this rabbit hole. Shit I haven't heard in probably 15 years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber sent me down this rabbit hole. Shit I haven't heard in probably 15 years.


fucking suicidal, haven't even thought of them in years....gotta kill captain stupid...


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2019)

What is Primus without this?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fucking suicidal, haven't even thought of them in years....gotta kill captain stupid...


Suicidal for life.


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## 420God (May 8, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)

"Come forward! Attack me if you will! When it is over, you will call me master!"

"They're babiesssssss - Auggggghhhhh!!!!!"


----------



## Steve French (May 10, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> "Remove teh bar! Come forth! They"re cells will no longer hold them.. They're babiesssssss - Auggggghhhhh!!!!!"


This was the best one easily. When that fucking rat says cowabunga? Fuck yeah.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Chemically altered (May 10, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Wtf lol that looks creepy


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> Wtf lol that looks creepy


Shut the fuck up, loser.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


>


This is Ok music. I hope you are doing well. Is everything alright?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> This is Ok music. I hope you are doing well. Is everything alright?


We’re doing pretty fucking good dude. I gotta admit, i was doing allot worse than I was leading on for a minute here. “Could be worse” i kept saying.

No, it hardly couldn’t. Yeah, i could have died and shit lol. But i didn’t 

6 months later i’m finally moving on. Feeling good.

Thanks again for asking my bro, it means allot.

Who is that dude jn your avatar? He looks just like a trucker who delivered gravel out here the other day


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> We’re doing pretty fucking good dude. I gotta admit, i was doing allot worse than I was leading on for a minute here. “Could be worse” i kept saying.
> 
> No, it hardly couldn’t. Yeah, i could have died and shit lol. But i didn’t
> 
> ...


Thanks for reporting in, babe. I;'ve been thinking alot about you. Very stoked to hear that you are Ok and doing well.

I know this may sound generic or whatever, but i mean this with all of my being - if you ever need anything, i am here to try and help out.

you're very cool people and we love you very much.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Thanks for reporting in, babe. I;'ve been thinking alot about you. Very stoked to hear that you are Ok and doing well.
> 
> I know this may sound generic or whatever, but i mean this with all of my being - if you ever need anything, i am here to try and help out.
> 
> you're very cool people and we love you very much.



You’re bad ass dude. Thank you very much.


----------



## Chemically altered (May 10, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Shut the fuck up, loser.


HAhahaha that’s the best you got


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> HAhahaha that’s the best you got







why don't you just do the universe a favor and swallow a shotgun you fucking poser?​


----------



## Chemically altered (May 10, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> why don't you just do the universe a favor and swallow a shotgun you fucking poser?​


 that’s still weak lol


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> that’s still weak lol


I don't care how many new accounts you start to insult me with, @ttystikk - who is going to be there to catch you when your stupid fucking plans fall through? it ain't gonna be us, baby...


----------



## Chemically altered (May 10, 2019)

New sc


scumrot derelict said:


> I don't care how many new accounts you start to insult me with, @ttystikk - who is going to be there to catch you when your stupid fucking plans fall through? it ain't gonna be us, baby...


New accounts? You must be tripping thinking I’m somebody else. I was just fucking around playing your game.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> New sc
> 
> New accounts? You be tripping thinking I’m somebody else. I was just fucking around playing your game.


Game? I have some bad news for you, shit for brains. You just lost. 

Now move the fuck along. Go pick a new shitty thread to get murdered in, victim.


----------



## Chemically altered (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Game? I have some bad news for you, shit for brains. You just lost.
> 
> Now move the fuck along. Go pick a new shitty thread to get murdered in, victim.


What ever fat ass. Sorry about your dead beat life. Live a little be happy. Or your gonna die being a cock sucker and miserable.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> What ever fat ass. Sorry about your dead beat life. Live a little be happy. Or your gonna die being a cock sucker and miserable.


I suck cocks because I enjoy it, not because I am miserable.






You've got it backwards, @ttystikk . I don't care how many new accounts you start to insult me with - we'll always defeat you.


----------



## pikachuriu (May 11, 2019)

lol


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> I suck cocks because I enjoy it, not because I am miserable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. You just don't matter to me. Starting sock accounts to attack people and break all the site rules- nevermind those of decorum, decency and acceptable norms of human behavior- those are your games. I pity you for not being able to find something productive and positive to do with your limited time on this Earth.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Nah. You just don't matter to me. Starting sock accounts to attack people and break all the site rules- nevermind those of decorum, decency and acceptable norms of human behavior- those are your games. I pity you for not being able to find something productive and positive to do with your limited time on this Earth.


You should probably report me then, ya hyper-sensitive triggered little mess.

Flattered to hear that you were desperate enough to come and cry in my retarded music thread.

Like my new Avi?


----------



## pikachuriu (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> You should probably report me then, ya hyper-sensitive triggered little mess.
> 
> Flattered to hear that you were desperate enough to come and cry in my retarded music thread.
> 
> Like my new Avi?


Preach.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

pikachuriu said:


> Preach.


Shut your cock holster, whoever the fuck you are.


----------



## pikachuriu (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Shut your cock holster, whoever the fuck you are.


Be Best.


----------



## Chemically altered (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> I suck cocks because I enjoy it, not because I am miserable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey fat cock sucker how’s your bitch ass doing today? Took a few dicks in your ass last night? Changed your attitude a little bit? 



ttystikk said:


> Nah. You just don't matter to me. Starting sock accounts to attack people and break all the site rules- nevermind those of decorum, decency and acceptable norms of human behavior- those are your games. I pity you for not being able to find something productive and positive to do with your limited time on this Earth.[/QUOT


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> hey fat cock sucker how’s your bitch ass doing today? Took a few dicks in your ass last night? Changed your attitude a little bit?


Dicks are delicious. I am pretty sure that you agree. (maybe secretly for now - that's ok, we do not judge)

My attitude is the exact same.

You are just going to have to walk away disappointed. Like usual. Sorry.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

Goichi is very happy. Because now he has some money...

INTERMISSION! Motherfucking death set!

@pikachuriu


----------



## 420God (May 15, 2019)




----------



## 420God (May 15, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


>


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>



I am really digging this band. I've seen you post their stuff a few times now, and I'm impressed each time. That has got to be one of the coolest guitar players ever. His solo in the middle, along with that nasty trumpet player's, was just sick. Her raw voice ties it together. I'm finna listen to more of them, thanks...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

new good riddance album.

its like a swift kick in the dick.

go buy it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> new good riddance album.
> 
> its like a swift kick in the dick.
> 
> go buy it.



Nice to see you around, babe. What's new?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice to see you around, babe. What's new?


feeling pretty fabs actually. i had a good detox away from social media. 

did some hiking, fishing. started lifting weights again. lost abt 35lbs!

how are you doing, love? hope you're well


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> feeling pretty fabs actually. i had a good detox away from social media.
> 
> did some hiking, fishing. started lifting weights again. lost abt 35lbs!
> 
> how are you doing, love? hope you're well


All is great on this end, too. Riding the bike a LOT, eating well, and working my tail off to get my own music biz off the ground. Legal rec weed is coming here in January, so I gotta make up for the eventual slash of my MJ prices. It's going well, just not used to working this hard. I am, after all, a lazy stoner


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> All is great on this end, too. Riding the bike a LOT, eating well, and working my tail off to get my own music biz off the ground.


we should jam sometimes. do you have a ninjam account? 


tyler.durden said:


> Legal rec weed is coming here in January, so I gotta make up for the eventual slash of my MJ prices. It's going well, just not used to working this hard. I am, after all, a lazy stoner


About fucking time, right?!

I'm right there with you. Just wait until all your regs all start bitching about pricing "now that its totally legal!". Went through the same thing.

Trust me when I say this, though. Every single one of them. Every. Last. One. Of. Them. will _*ALL* _still be willing to pay standard for the next few years (and maybe sometimes even more).

That's because quality products will always have a place in the market!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

New nofx-gasm.

Single this month, maybe the whole EP soon? I've got $100 saved for the fucking picture-disc.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


>


Why are you filthing around in my shitty threads, you fraud? Go be terrible in another thread.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


>







eat shit, little construct of the state


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2019)

Motherfucker, you better not be here and not say hi...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Motherfucker, you better not be here and not say hi...


Fucking love you a lot forever.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Fucking love you a lot forever.


Reported for not sticking it in my butt yet. Goddamn, good to see you!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2019)

I made a person, broke myself, rolled my car, and came here looking for you every time. WHAT ELSE DO I HAVE TO DO TO MAKE YOU LOVE ME, DAD?!??!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2019)

I made a thing


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4357355 I made a thing


ZOMFG Adorable!

You will make such a good Daddy!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


>





pabloesqobar said:


>


Da fuq? This is some weird fucking trolling, dude.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 28, 2019)

I thought it was uplifting.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> ZOMFG Adorable!
> 
> You will make such a good Daddy!


I fucking hope so, her mom and I split after almost ten years THEN had my daughter, so it's been interesting


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> I thought it was uplifting.


I mean, whats the purpose. What's your beef, dude?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 28, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, whats the purpose. What's your beef, dude?


Why do you ask?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Why do you ask?


Cause I missed the person you're trolling, and it's rude in general. You have a beef, settle it.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

*somnambulant*: adjective
som·nam·bu·lant | \ säm-ˈnam-byə-lənt \
*Definition of somnambulant*
1 *: *walking or having the habit of walking while asleep
2 *: *resembling or having the characteristics of a sleepwalker *: *sluggish


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, whats the purpose. What's your beef, dude?


here's the thing. 

pablo, who i call pipsqueak, is the world's most cowardly racist. he s currently calling pinworm the f-word in his PMs.

one time pipsqueak stuck up for greatwhitenorth after gwn leaped to the defense of someone who said "obama should be running from lions in fucked up africa"

he will never come out and explain his hate-filled, racist worldview, as i am explaining his racist, hate-filled worldview to you. he runs and hides after taking his little snipes and stabs.

he is the trump lover who is too cowardly to wear his maga hat to the grocery store.

does that help explain things at all?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> here's the thing.
> 
> pablo, who i call pipsqueak, is the world's most cowardly racist. he s currently calling pinworm the f-word in his PMs.
> 
> ...


So basically, not worth a bullet. Just cut off his dick and choke him with it. 

Check. I gotcha, loud and clear. Awaiting further instruction from the higher ups.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 29, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> So basically, not worth a bullet. Just cut off his dick and choke him with it.
> 
> Check. I gotcha, loud and clear. Awaiting further instruction from the higher ups.


What’s up bro? How you been?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> What’s up bro? How you been?


Y'know, wrecked my car, lost my awesome job, have a beautiful baby girl...Life has been good! How are you doin brother?!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2019)

The gold car got t-boned, and the chick who hit me bought me a new car. Then on the 5th on this month the tire went out in a canyon and I rolled a few times, hit a tree, landed upside down in the creek 30 feet down a hill...lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 29, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Y'know, wrecked my car, lost my awesome job, have a beautiful baby girl...Life has been good! How are you doin brother?!


Just chillin. Drinking on a Friday night. 

Got in a fight last Friday with the brother in law. Fucked him up a bit. Pissed the whole family off at me because of it. But there wasn’t a scratch on me lol. But his head bounced on the concrete hahaha and Phil saw it all. He laughed the whole way home...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 10, 2019)

Best rap duo of all time...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

Tell me you guys dont see the commercial and sing along


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

@DustyDuke


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

I seen sickpuppies live. They opened up for chevelle. The chick bassist is so fucking rad.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2019)

sup brother? you rockin it tonight!!....


----------



## Bareback (Jul 13, 2019)

@Aeroknow damn bro it's great to see posting in this thread again.

Now go catch some fish bro.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 16, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @DustyDuke


Nice good taste in music. Didn’t see your post until just now, my bad. Here’s some of my favourite OZ bands. Magic dirt also another guitar chick, talented and easy on the eyes.










https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwsyr5gAEuM

Here something a bit funky great band live
Architecture in Helsinki (warning song can get stuck in your head)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sZjpWs1h7pU


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## 420God (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2019)

Have a bit of didgeridoo with your blues.

We had Peter play at the restaurant a few times. 
Always played to a full house.

*Harper and Midwest Kind -Does Anybody Really Care*


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2019)

@Blue Wizard


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2019)

srh88 said:


> @Blue Wizard


I love the cat in the background.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2019)

Weapon Out, and Belly In. Fuck, yeah...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2019)

@neosapien 





Cool song


----------



## neosapien (Sep 14, 2019)

srh88 said:


> @neosapien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was cool. I've heard of him before. I seen he's on Rhymesayers. Probably heard him on an ATmosphere track or something.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## sneakyfoot (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2019)

Fuck Karaoke. Can you "LIVE" on command?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 6, 2019)

raratt said:


>



That's the tune I used to sing to my friends trying to mooch off me at the arcade...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

hey @mr sunshine i'm gonna need those two two dollars you borrowed back soon


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 14, 2019)

a bit of the old ultra violence


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2019)

Anyone else ever heard this? I had the record awhile ago... something totally different.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Anyone else ever heard this? I had the record awhile ago... something totally different.


First time I ever heard it I was on window pane in 1974.

Spent 3 years looking for a copy only to be let down when I found it in a used record shop.

It was way better on acid.


Pristine copy, perfect shape, I wonder if it's worth anything?


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> First time I ever heard it I was on window pane in 1974.
> 
> Spent 3 years looking for a copy only to be let down when I found it in a used record shop.
> 
> ...


For some stupid reason I trashed mine a few years ago, it was in damn good shape also. I saw some used ones on Amazon for $20+


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

new nofx single is bretty gud


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


>


more pls, that was a gooder


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


>


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


>


i never say i don't want it


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


>


i needed this today, thank you duder, i hope you are well


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> i needed this today, thank you duder, i hope you are well


 not really doing so well, but thanks mango


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> not really doing so well, but thanks mango


things are fucked up, maybe theyll get better soon. can hmu if you wanna talk though






^^ still the best fear vid - thanks for showing it to me. you are good people racer.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2019)

last tune..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2019)

SH420


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


nips was a fucking gentleman and anyone who says otherwise can eat shit

RIP - way too young


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 25, 2019)

SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)

Happy Halloween, almost.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

@tyler.durden 
I know how a truly virtuous performance can bring tears to your eyes. Have Kleenex ready.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 8, 2019)

@tyler.durden





you should pay attention to me first, because my song is abt a busker that plays way better tunes that that guys! ^


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were busy sneaking a hot little hand into @Metasynth's pants. Tyler is MINE and we will make bootyful music together. Bish.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I thought you were busy sneaking a hot little hand into @Metasynth's pants. Tyler is MINE and we will make bootyful music together. Bish.
> 
> View attachment 4433605


 I love you so fucking much. You deserve him so much more than I do. <3


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cannabineer said:


> I thought you were busy sneaking a hot little hand into @Metasynth's pants. Tyler is MINE and we will make bootyful music together. Bish.
> 
> View attachment 4433605



Now, now, gentlemen. There is plenty of Tyler to go around, no need for nastiness... until we hit the bedroom


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 8, 2019)

this song gives me a perpetual boner.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

if you tell anyone i listen to this kind of stuff, i will fucking beat you to death in your sleep with a dinner plate....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hang on hang on I’ve got something u might like


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

Found it. This is amazing!!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Found it. This is amazing!!


this is great stuffs. thank you. they are hella handsome too. more pls.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


>


Love this


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

Not sure if this is you but think it might be... and yes how gorgeous are the boys


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Love this


Grimes always feels like a towel after a long, super-hot bath. It takes all the gross feelings way. Leaves you feeling dry and clean. Refreshed and ready.

Mmmmmm.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

Shit not sure I should have re-visited this one 
....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Shit not sure I should have re-visited this one
> ....


gorgeous vocals. OH! i just remembered a good "acoustic" track


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

This is magic. I got goosebumps on my cheeks!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> This is magic. I got goosebumps on my cheeks!


That was a gooder.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> That was a gooder.


Courtney Love X Shirley Manson


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

This is probably one of my all time favourite instrumentals... takes me somewhere else


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

Lol lots of not sures there sorry you caught me off guard


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Lol lots of not sures there sorry you caught me off guard


had to delete that. 

felt too confrontational. 

You like what you like, it's not my fucking business to judge that. 

You're bringing positive energy in here and I wanna embrace that, not shit on it. Apologies.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> had to delete that.
> 
> felt too confrontational.
> 
> ...


No apology needed. I honestly didn’t take it in a negative or confrontational manner. Just that you were saying ‘maybe slightly similar but no where near the same.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> No apology needed. I honestly didn’t take it in a negative or confrontational manner. Just that you were saying ‘maybe slightly similar but no where near the same.


Wish I could land some friends as understanding as you outside this board. Cheers.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> so you think you're gonna alive your life alone, in darkness, in seclusion - yeah i know....


Still got my beats in and was thinking ooo I like this cruisy base and then I’m like damn he’s got a soothing voice. .so I’m intently listening and looking and he gets to 59secs and I hit stop.. ... i spend my life questioning why? I don’t choose to believe me it’s wxhausting. But yes, I ALWAYS question why. 

Anyway back to it he was warming up


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

Holy fucking shit. Yeah nah lol


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Holy fucking shit. Yeah nah lol







注意 i will possess your heart 注意


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> 注意 i will possess your heart 注意


That’s goood


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2019)

This was my introduction to wu tang. I was like, 'WTF _is_ this? I LOVE IT!!!'


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2019)

I just wanted to post the lyric video, but it's not around anymore. The reaction videos _of_ the lyric video ARE still around, which I don't get. Anyway, ignore the dude and just check out the lyrics. This song rocks, but it's even longer than their usual. Bit of a commitment, and worth it (song begins at 1:15 in)...


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2019)

Do you think Freddie Mercury had a sense of humor?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2019)

I know Prince did...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 23, 2019)

This makes me want to strangle a hooker in the rain on a warm Tokyo night while she pleads “prease meesta scatman, no!”

I never knew I needed this song chopped and screwed lol


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> This makes me want to strangle a hooker in the rain on a warm Tokyo night while she pleads “prease meesta scatman, no!”
> 
> I never knew I needed this song chopped and screwed lol


These sound like the types of tunes you would beat a homeless person to death with a dinner plate to.

Fabulous.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 8, 2020)

Good Riddance. Holy fucking shit.

12:38 - for the absolute mindfuck


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 8, 2020)

New Lagwagon is fucking great, too. Reminds me of being shitface drunk on the piers, sparing for change to buy 40's of Anchor Steams before sneaking into the show.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 8, 2020)

No I don't own a pair of rollerblades. Fuck you for even thinking that.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 8, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> These sound like the types of tunes you would beat a homeless person to death with a dinner plate to.
> 
> Fabulous.


See? You get it.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

@ 0:56


Bobby schmeckle said:


> See? You get it.


Your taste is just complex and unappreciated. I understand.

I'm not a complete asshole, dude.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm not straight but this girl has me asking myself some serious questions. Absolutely fucking smokes it.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


>


Sounds a little like older offspring.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Sounds a little like older offspring.


Russ Rankin was snorting lines in the parking lot at punk shows almost 2 decades before the Offspring stole their first song. Still liked Ixnay, though.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> Russ Rankin was snorting lines in the parking lot at punk shows almost 2 decades before the Offspring stole their first song. Still liked Ixnay, though.


My favorite was ignition


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

Bareback said:


> My favorite was ignition


That was a gooder, too.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

kieth was better singer. lets fcuking fight


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


I would buy a ticket and ride that motherfucker with you all-the-way-down, boss.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

huh? whut? right, uh?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

Oh my fucking god...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

"I'm gonna burn this fucking city down, ain't no worries - i'm on fucking fire. cut that fucking cord."


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

"your face was smiling as it hit the ground. i've heard it all before, it makes my ears bleed."


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> See? You get it.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 12, 2020)

That 50's green strat...  






Ccr wins this round though


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2020)

@neosapien


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2020)

Loved this album...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2020)

Still one of my fav guitar solos (3:03 in)...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Still one of my fav guitar solos (3:03 in)...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4469660


Ah, man you took me back right there! Best album ever! 


If this show was legit 4/20 of 1992 at the warfield... I was there. I was high as fuck and trippin on acid!

Squeeze me macaroni 





SH420


----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ah, man you took me back right there! Best album ever!
> 
> 
> If this show was legit 4/20 of 1992 at the warfield... I was there. I was high as fuck and trippin on acid!
> ...


I've never seen them live lol. I wish. Everyone in that band was a musical genius. I ease everyone in with... "you wanna hear some cool, weird shit?" Lol. Girls of porn is my favorite song of theirs.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 3, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've never seen them live lol. I wish. Everyone in that band was a musical genius. I ease everyone in with... "you wanna hear some cool, weird shit?" Lol. Girls of porn is my favorite song of theirs.


Wiki says that they're reuniting this month for 3 shows, catch 'em if you can!

On August 13, 2019, it was announced Mr. Bungle will reunite for three shows in February 2020, which will see them performing their 1986 demo _The Raging Wrath of The Easter Bunny_ in its entirety.[17] Four additional shows have since been added in the same venues.









Mr. Bungle - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 3, 2020)

Fuckin' Funky...


----------



## DwayneWayne (Feb 3, 2020)

Eye for an eye, an eye for a tooth! Fuckin brown album.

Aight den. Mr Bungle and Primus on my work playlist tomorrow


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 24, 2020)

Wow...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 24, 2020)

Spoiler alert - the violinist did it. It's always the violinist...


----------



## mackdx (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2020)

25 years ago, still awesome...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've never seen them live lol. I wish. Everyone in that band was a musical genius. I ease everyone in with... "you wanna hear some cool, weird shit?" Lol. Girls of porn is my favorite song of theirs.


That song sounds like early Incubus to me like from fungus amongus. Pretty fuckin good!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

Rest in peace asshole. You too Rage


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Love that song. Love him too RIP.
I posted that song on here the moment i heard he passed. So unfortunate! Add Layne Staley to the list. My favorite singers of all time them three. Cobain is missed too don’t get me wrong.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Love that song. Love him too RIP.
> I posted that song on here the moment i heard he passed. So unfortunate! Add Layne Staley to the list. My favorite singers of all time them three. Cobain is missed too don’t get me wrong.


I always thought that somebody should make a music movie using the same concept as Field of Dreams in baseball.

Have all the departed like Hendrix, Morrison, the Allman Bros., etc. come to a field for one big super gig.

"Build it and they will come."


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I always thought that somebody should make a music movie using the same concept as Field of Dreams in baseball.
> 
> Have all the departed like Hendrix, Morrison, the Allman Bros., etc. come to a field for one big super gig.
> 
> "Build it and they will come."



I imagine that is what Hell is like. All of the greatest musicians jamming 24/7/∞. See ya'll there!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2020)

raratt said:


>


back quite a few years ago 2000 or ‘01ish, i seen them with godsmack and stoned temple pilots at SJSU. I just can’t get into them. They opened up first and we went in and turned right back around and waited for the next band. I think the guy tries too hard or something. The band makes good music imo i just can’t stand the singer. Scott Weiland was fucking so badass that night great show! Sully, the lead singer of Godsmack did about a 20 minute drum/congo solo. That was cool too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I imagine that is what Hell is like. All of the greatest musicians jamming 24/7/∞. See ya'll there!


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2020)

These two are pretty good.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 19, 2020)

2020 official theme song.

Thanks covid-19.


----------



## Venus55 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2020)

lokie said:


>


That Bruno Mars spoof is amazing!


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 2020 official theme song.
> 
> Thanks covid-19.


Me after I go into the bank next time wearing a face mask


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

@neosapien pretty good. Not so into the chick but rest is killer


----------



## Venus55 (May 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @neosapien pretty good. Not so into the chick but rest is killer


What’s wrong with the chick?


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

Venus55 said:


> What’s wrong with the chick?


She's off beat and doesn't fit with that style.


----------



## neosapien (May 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @neosapien pretty good. Not so into the chick but rest is killer


Yeah, I agree about the chick. You're the one that turned me on to Atmosphere and Eyedea all them years ago. Cool to see Murs growing his iconic dreads out again. I think I saw Slug is on RA the Rugged Man's new album. Among others. Like Technique. I haven't checked it out yet though.


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, I agree about the chick. You're the one that turned me on to Atmosphere and Eyedea all them years ago. Cool to see Murs growing his iconic dreads out again. I think I saw Slug is on RA the Rugged Man's new album. Among others. Like Technique. I haven't checked it out yet though.


I haven't heard it either. Did t know it was out yet. I'll give it a listen today. RA is only getting better somehow lol


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, I agree about the chick. You're the one that turned me on to Atmosphere and Eyedea all them years ago. Cool to see Murs growing his iconic dreads out again. I think I saw Slug is on RA the Rugged Man's new album. Among others. Like Technique. I haven't checked it out yet though.


I also seen slug said something about another Felt album.. him and Murs. If you never listened to those albums go for it. They're all real good.. felt 2 is my favorite though


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

RIP little Richard today


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2020)

@neosapien don't know if you gave the new RA album a listen. Its actually really good and there's tons of people on it


----------



## neosapien (May 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @neosapien don't know if you gave the new RA album a listen. Its actually really good and there's tons of people on it


Yeah I watched acouple tracks on YouTube. If I see Immortal Technique, I'm there. Apparently Technique is the one who gave him the album title.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Love to see bands doing things like this with kids. They are the future of music.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2020)

@Gary Goodson 
... even if you're not into rap. Hilarious


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


God dang.. original gwen lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> God dang.. original gwen lol


Dammit


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Dammit


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

@Laughing Grass ... sublime lady


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

This video is hilarious


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> @Gary Goodson
> ... even if you're not into rap. Hilarious



Still one of my all time fav vids -


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Still one of my all time fav vids -


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


>


Toss numerous 3 in here




 this ones about a newer rapper. Garbage


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2020)

Lol. I dig the hook and the hype in the background...








He did great on Sway -


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

Webby's original song I think we can all relate to.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

Lyrics.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

*



.. wow*


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

I've been looking for this since I was a kid. Still fitting. 20 years later


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I've been looking for this since I was a kid. Still fitting. 20 years later


The beat was my favorite part @FresnoFarmer


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> The beat was my favorite part @FresnoFarmer







Give it a listen.... I'm a dead head and I love this shit


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Give it a listen.... I'm a dead head and I love this shit


Also @tyler.durden here's some tool





Fuck yall


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

The original fuck the man song


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Venus55 (Jun 18, 2020)

@scumrot derelict


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 20, 2020)

@tyler.durden 




This shit just brought tears to my eyes DD


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 20, 2020)

You Asian boys and gals got that sheeet goin ooo’ooon!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2020)

Venus55 said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy. I'll take a dozen...


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yummy. I'll take a dozen...


Well now ....,,, it’s been a whi’ile


----------



## mackdx (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2020)

Venus55 said:


> You Asian boys and gals got that sheeet goin ooo’ooon!!!


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Tyler......... omg. 

these boys........ these gals..........


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 20, 2020)

The first verse.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't know if I've ever met one that I actually enjoyed hanging around, but straight edge kids know how to fuckin dance. Just gotta watch out for the nakeds.


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Venus55 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Dec 25, 2020)

Incoming opposition from all sides.

FUCK THIS DAY.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

raratt said:


>


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4777686


Pirate Metal, whoulda thunk it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pirate Metal, whoulda thunk it.


Parrrty harrrd matey


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

It’s so easy to forget how good these guys are. I dunno why. I seen them live down in sac 5yrs ago.
Had them on pandora for most the day. Yeah pandora also plays off your other artists but it’s been my favorite station today.




And they’re still going


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2021)

i’ve loved tool since Opiate. But god damn do i love this song


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


“ We will make America metal again “


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


George's telecaster lol. Such a mean tele tone


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2021)

Been on kind of a grunge kick lately. Can totally get by all day with my audioslave station on pandora while working because it plays everything i like. Not gonna say i’m sorry for posting more of it lol but here’s to another one of my favorite dead singers




@doublejj can’t forget about you and every other Vet everytime i hear this song


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2021)

Last one i sware


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)

Pretty sure my kid was conceived during this song. Its a fucked up song too. Almost gauranteed the relationship isn’t gonna work. It’s what he is fuckin saying lol. Oh well. Beautiful wonderful daughter out of it


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)

@bu$hleaguer sup


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)

@tyler.durden 
ANOTHER new album


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)

Dudes, brothers. fuckin rock


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2021)

Fuck yeah! Grunge forever. This version of Plush dropped from Heaven - 








I play that tune at most of my shows. Love. The entire concert was an instant classic. One of the best 25 minute sets of all time...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2021)

Another classic unplugged set -


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2021)

My fav band of the 90s. Fuck were they amazing, so ahead of their time with LGBTQ, flexible gender, just the courage to be unabashedly who they were...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 25, 2021)

@Aeroknow


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

Must us not forget about these guys.
Their first few albums were awesome. Throwing copper is still one of my favorites. Reminds me of good times for sure


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 31, 2021)

There is No way to replace Layne Staley 
Jerry Cantrell, half the band, is still here though so they do exist.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)

I've been listening to Dwight lately.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)

and of course.....Bakersfield


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2021)

I got a letter from the folks over at Bell
Just to let me know my next phone call
I could walk outside and yell.
Dwight Yoakam

I got you


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> and of course.....Bakersfield


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2021)

use good speakers




 get past the beginning if you never heard it... zappa jams


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 10, 2021)

Diabolical666 said:


>


I agree 100 %. A few containements here and there good for immune system, however, I think ya just put the " whammy " on yourself. Ya "mouthed it ", your health, a taboo.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2021)

Even dudes that weren't into hip-hip just couldn't help moving to this classic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Even dudes that weren't into hip-hip just couldn't help moving to this classic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2021)

how bout little otis for your day


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

little SRV anyone


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> little SRV anyone


So sad to have lost him after he got clean and sober.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> So sad to have lost him after he got clean and sober.


I know, grew up listening to him on the radio..


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2021)

P


raratt said:


> So sad to have lost him after he got clean and sober.


Probably my favorite srv thing online. Him and Albert just jamming out. If you know much about old blues, not many people were able to jam with the king


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 20, 2021)

i fell down a foreign folk rock rabbithole last night


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 21, 2021)

i miss the distillers so fcking much


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2021)

doublejj said:


> and of course.....Bakersfield


i only know him from my favorite movie


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 22, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> i miss the distillers so fcking much


I feel you bro .

Betty Blowtorch for the win........ that’s my favorite Pandora station it’s almost all female punk.....L7......Plasmatics.......Bikini Kill......


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 23, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I feel you bro .
> 
> Betty Blowtorch for the win........ that’s my favorite Pandora station it’s almost all female punk.....L7......Plasmatics.......Bikini Kill......







ah i see you are a man of culture as well. love betty blowtorch


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2021)

it's Friday


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2021)

@neosapien @tyler.durden 








@Aeroknow


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @neosapien @tyler.durden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Immortal Technique is fucking fire.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> That Immortal Technique is fucking fire.


yeah it is. hes just getting better and better


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2021)

srh88 said:


> yeah it is. hes just getting better and better


Last year's Rugged Man album was one of the best surprises. Thanks for turning me onto that. So dope.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Last year's Rugged Man album was one of the best surprises. Thanks for turning me onto that. So dope.


its so hard to find new good rap. good thing all the people i grew up with were underground and still need the money lol
heres a good old one for you. im at my computer just letting youtube go on so im just posting good shit that comes on lol
turn up your speakers, wutang is for the children


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2021)

last one.. i promise


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2021)

Rich Man's World is one of my favorites. Technique has been a favorite of mine for YEARS. But he needs to drop a new album! I think The Martyr was his last and that was like 10 years ago! 

FYI - Theruggedman said Technique is the one who actually gave him the idea for the title of that last album. 

He's got a TON of great guest spots too.
















Lowkey from the UK is sick with it also.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 28, 2021)

Best solo Tool cover ever...


----------



## Therrion (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> ah i see you are a man of culture as well. love betty blowtorch


Memories....


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 3, 2021)

Satan makes the best music, none of thar choir shit in my house. God music sucks, truth! Metalhead for life! Punk not dead yet either! Saw misfits hoodie wearing punk yesterday, good choice! Like the old raw shit, garage days revisited. Even Megadeth went soft. Wtf! No good bands left, everybody od ed


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Satan makes the best music, none of thar choir shit in my house. God music sucks, truth! Metalhead for life! Punk not dead yet either! Saw misfits hoodie wearing punk yesterday, good choice! Like the old raw shit, garage days revisited. Even Megadeth went soft. Wtf! No good bands left, everybody od ed


Satan plays a banjo.......if you hear banjo music run......if you don’t run your screwed. Gods voice has an unlimited amount of base .......so I think he is more into death metal than you realize.
Just random thoughts from a head banding punk rocker.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Satan plays a banjo.


I thought he played a fiddle...


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I thought he played a fiddle...


He’s boycotting because of the voting laws ...... and he saw termites swarming from the stomp over the weekend so he’s a little freaked out right now.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

He might have played a banjo, now that I think about it.


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> He might have played a banjo, now that I think about it.


Exactly.......


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2021)

Me and and friend rafted the river that was filmed on back in 87’ and that dude had recorded the banjo music on a cassette and played it randomly on a Walkman from inside his backpack, it was the funniest thing ever.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Me and and friend rafted the river that was filmed on back in 87’ and that dude had recorded the banjo music on a cassette and played it randomly on a Walkman from inside his backpack, it was the funniest thing ever.


It's all good until the pig squeals.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2021)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

A little mouth harp.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Satan plays a banjo.......if you hear banjo music run......if you don’t run your screwed. Gods voice has an unlimited amount of base .......so I think he is more into death metal than you realize.
> Just random thoughts from a head banding punk rocker.


Devil always made better music, metalheads and punks not dead! Cant listen to church mewsick.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Even Megadeth went soft. Wtf! No good bands left, everybody od ed


We all got old.
My favorite bands were metallica megadeth slayer then Pantera amd a bunch of older punk.
Then the grunge scene happened. Some of my favorite music these days is grunge. Still listen to the above.
then bands like the Deftones, Chevelle. Still pumping out good tunes.
Still listen to the oldies though


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We all got old.
> My favorite bands were metallica megadeth slayer then Pantera amd a bunch of older punk.
> Then the grunge scene happened. Some of my favorite music these days is grunge. Still listen to the above.
> then bands like the Deftones, Chevelle. Still pumping out good tunes.
> Still listen to the oldies though


No Cake? lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> No Cake? lol


I’ve seen cake. Didn’t even know who the hell they were. In a bar/club in SF around 96’


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Heres one of my favorites from back a bit, These guys went soft but will always love this


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve seen cake. Didn’t even know who the hell they were. In a bar/club in SF around 96’


They are...different. I like how they put music together though.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We all got old.
> My favorite bands were metallica megadeth slayer then Pantera amd a bunch of older punk.
> Then the grunge scene happened. Some of my favorite music these days is grunge. Still listen to the above.
> then bands like the Deftones, Chevelle. Still pumping out good tunes.
> Still listen to the oldies though


Love old shit, Megadeths first album, Metallicas first few punk yes, not dead yet! Who killed Sid? NANCY did!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Love old shit, Megadeths first album, Metallicas first few punk yes, not dead yet! Who killed Sid? NANCY did!


Just curious. What newer music you dig?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Heres one of my favorites from back a bit, These guys went soft but will always love this


Video says unavailable


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Just curious. What newer music you dig?


Remasterd old shit, was looking for sex pistols so what. Might have to go to garage days to raunch, also Panteras Walk was prison white boy war song.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Just curious. What newer music you dig?


Listen to Fleetwood Mac - Dreams (Gigamesh Edit) by 4040Creative on #SoundCloud








Fleetwood Mac - Dreams (Gigamesh Edit)


40/40 is an Australian creative agency offering creative content and strategic solutions across traditional and digital channels. We do this for interesting people and companies. If you’d like to know




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Video says unavailable


Works for me, lron maiden revelations


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Listen to Howling at the Moon by D Fine Us on #SoundCloud








Howling at the Moon


Listen to Howling at the Moon by D Fine Us #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Ozzie is a descendant of a Russian Czar.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Here a one block war songhttps://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Listen to The Lab Rats - Devil's Train by Hirro Chan on #SoundCloud








The Lab Rats - Devil's Train


Album art from: http://witnesstheabsurd.tumblr.com/post/55451677063/remember-reality-is-a-dream-the-universe-is-a




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Listen to Too $hort x Meter Mobb - You Came To Party by Mass Appeal on #SoundCloud








Too $hort x Meter Mobb - You Came To Party


Stream here: https://MassAppeal.lnk.to/TooShortSo Download/Stream Album: https://MassAppeal.lnk.to/SiliconValley In partnership with HBO, Mass Appeal Records has released the official soundtrack for




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Listen to Doin’ Me by Mikey Mike on #SoundCloud








Doin’ Me


fuck what they say i'm doin me. spotify http://bit.ly/2muBjhv apple http://bit.ly/2nemOgf http://facebook.com/mikeymikemusic http://instagram.com/mikeymikemusic http://twitter.com/thisismikeymike




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Listen to Hallucinogenics by MATT MAESON on #SoundCloud








Hallucinogenics


The new album 'Never Had To Leave' available now! Download/Stream: https://mattmaeson.lnk.to/NeverHadtoLeaveID Follow Matt Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mattmaeson/ Twitter: https://twitter.com/




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Listen to Animals by Architects on #SoundCloud








Animals


new album "the classic symptoms of a broken spirit" is out now. listen and pre-order here: https://architects.ffm.to/brokenspirit




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

Listen to The Presidents Of The USA Lump by Radio Corujao Team on #SoundCloud








The Presidents Of The USA Lump


A radio do ciclista.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to Too $hort x Meter Mobb - You Came To Party by Mass Appeal on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vended buds to Too Shorts delivery  he was 1/2 owner


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Devil always made better music, metalheads and punks not dead! Cant listen to church mewsick.


I don’t know what the devil has to do with it, but I do have original Venom albums that I enjoy very much . And I don’t like contemporary Christian either but I very much like traditional or bluegrass or like Johnny Cash . For me it’s more about the music. 


Aeroknow said:


> We all got old.
> My favorite bands were metallica megadeth slayer then Pantera amd a bunch of older punk.
> Then the grunge scene happened. Some of my favorite music these days is grunge. Still listen to the above.
> then bands like the Deftones, Chevelle. Still pumping out good tunes.
> Still listen to the oldies though


I’ve always enjoyed skate punk like suicidal tendencies or really funky punk like infectious groves....... yeah I know it’s the same band. But bands like rollin’s , dri, circle jerks those are at the top of the list to. My go to......work pandora station is Betty Blowtorch but if I can work without headphones I will listen to Gordon Lightfoot because of the no cursing . I will even listen to Marty Robbins because that mofo can play the guitar that a mofo .


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2021)

@tyler.durden


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I don’t know what the devil has to do with it, but I do have original Venom albums that I enjoy very much . And I don’t like contemporary Christian either but I very much like traditional or bluegrass or like Johnny Cash . For me it’s more about the music.
> 
> I’ve always enjoyed skate punk like suicidal tendencies or really funky punk like infectious groves....... yeah I know it’s the same band. But bands like rollin’s , dri, circle jerks those are at the top of the list to. My go to......work pandora station is Betty Blowtorch but if I can work without headphones I will listen to Gordon Lightfoot because of the no cursing . I will even listen to Marty Robbins because that mofo can play the guitar that a mofo .






about the same here with work.. with headphones its because im listening to shit i thats kinda terrible.. rap that is like evil lol. but with my speaker its either steely dan, steve miller or grateful dead on pandora.


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @tyler.durden


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2021)

Great summers with these dudes as the soundtrack.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

Def doesn’t belong here in this thread but wtf
I love it




......is the sea ea ea ea ea ea ea ea ea ea


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2021)

New Billie. Girls just wanna have fun. @Laughing Grass , she said you were invited to the next sleep over...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> New Billie. Girls just wanna have fun. @Laughing Grass , she said you were invited to the next sleep over...


Lol

I’m not loving this new stuff. The teen angst is missing


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol
> 
> I’m not loving this new stuff. The teen angst is missing


Lol. That's what happens when home schooling ends, you move out of your parents house, and gain a lot of friends. I guess the Party's Over.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. That's what happens when home schooling ends, you move out of your parents house, and gain a lot of friends. I guess the Party's Over.


That song is beautiful, more of that!


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2021)

Stripper songs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2021)

@Bareback


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

You had to do Primus...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> You had to do Primus...


Ok listen to the non live version. They’re from the bay area. He mentions our carpenter union a couple times


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2021)

I was out on lake oroville today.
We’re fucked


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was out on lake oroville today.
> We’re fucked


I think we need to start rain dancing now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think we need to start rain dancing now.


How low are the reservoirs? I remember walking the half-dry Melones and finding quartz crystals.


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How low are the reservoirs? I remember walking the half-dry Melones and finding quartz crystals.


It's getting ugly. I think there are only 2 boat ramps working at Oroville.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How low are the reservoirs? I remember walking the half-dry Melones and finding quartz crystals.


It’s going to be the worst its ever been. New Melones and the bigger reservoirs up here


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's getting ugly. I think there are only 2 boat ramps working at Oroville.


I moved west in 1990 and except for a year or two, it’s been drought.

I do remember doing Yosemite in ‘98 and marveling at the flood damage from ‘97.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's getting ugly. I think there are only 2 boat ramps working at Oroville.


Yup.
Bidwell and the spillway are the only left. Bidwell will be shit down in around 3 weeks max, the spillway, 1 or 2 weeks later. We’re fucked


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I moved west in 1990 and except for a year or two, it’s been drought.
> 
> I do remember doing Yosemite in ‘98 and marveling at the flood damage from ‘97.


The reservoirs are at where they were after 74-5 already.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> The reservoirs are at where they were after 74-5 already.


Whoa.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Whoa.


It’s never ever been this bad. There is zero snow runoff to come. It all melted earlier.

we’e fucked


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s never ever been this bad. There is zero snow runoff to come. It all melted earlier.
> 
> we’e fucked


It is so dry the snow just soaked into the ground.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> It is so dry the snow just soaked into the ground.


We’ve had three days of wonderful cool wonderful weather, but my dance card has me paired next with Bohica.


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> We’ve had three days of wonderful cool wonderful weather, but my dance card has me paired next with Bohica.
> 
> View attachment 4920693


We're a week out from it, with the high projected to set up at 4 corners I hope the Santa Ana's don't kick in for you guys.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're a week out from it, with the high projected to sett up at 4 corners I hope the Santa Ana's don't kick in for you guys.


Oh I hate how they keep the nights hot. A cool night (joule dump!) makes such a difference in enduring a fried-egg day.


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I hate how they keep the nights hot. A cool night (joule dump!) makes such a difference in enduring a fried-egg day.


1 word, Tehachapi. Edit, HOWEVER it snows and they shut down access to 58.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> 1 word, Tehachapi.


I can almost see it from here

They have a Walmart and a home de pot


fuckers


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I can almost see it from here
> 
> They have a Walmart and a home de pot
> 
> ...


AND you have......ants.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 6, 2021)

@tyler.durden 




probably posted it before but still hilarious to me


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Venus55 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 14, 2021)

Oh yea found some edibles.


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 14, 2021)

srh88 said:


>


How old are you srh??
I don’t think I’ve ever questioned it. 
Til now.


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Venus55 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sexy lady and sexy song


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sorry guys I just can’t get enough


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> How old are you srh??
> I don’t think I’ve ever questioned it.
> Til now.


88 says it in my name


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2021)

the whole comment section is in russian lol. "i dont know what the fuck theyre saying boris, but this shit jams"


----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

little something different....Japanese Metal...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2021)

i would all or some people know The Game of Thrones Theme Song......well the boys at Fender had a little fun with it....






enjoy

p.s you just might know some of the players in it....js


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 31, 2021)

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


i just heard this and thought you might like it. it heavily heavily reminds me of alice in chains


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Listen to Save Me by Jelly Roll on #SoundCloud








Save Me


Listen to Save Me by Jelly Roll #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

Listen to Changes - Charles Bradley (Newsroom Concert Live Performance) by Nemotoad on #SoundCloud








Changes - Charles Bradley (Newsroom Concert Live Performance)


I have a literal obsession with music (seriously, it's starting to affect my sleep, please send help)




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

@Jeffislovinlife 

take a listen..


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> @Jeffislovinlife
> 
> take a listen..


I love me some Ministry


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love me some Ministry


i just to think i used to hang out with them.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Dixie Normus (Aug 27, 2021)

Sorry if this has been posted before. All I can see is "prove you are not a robot". I can't even prove I'm not an alien.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

Dixie Normus said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before. All I can see is "prove you are not a robot". I can't even prove I'm not an alien.


ur good, i actually like fugazi


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


>


Have you heard the one with the lead singer from Papa Roach


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you heard the one with the lead singer from Papa Roach


i have....that's a good one too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 27, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i have....that's a good one too


Almost made me mad I've got to like him again lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 4, 2021)

@tyler.durden this dude is my new favorite. The whole record label (griselda records) is on a hot one right now. Real rap is back brotha.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Venus55 (Nov 5, 2021)

@tyler.durden The finger isn’t aimed at you - but the rest is


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> @tyler.durden The finger isn’t aimed at you - but the rest isView attachment 5023070


Christ! You are delicious. And generous. Thanks so much, Venus. Keep 'em coming...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 5, 2021)

@tyler.durden now check this one. 
I find this guy interesting... first blend of guitar and rap I don’t feel like is pandering to both genres.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Christ! You are delicious. And generous. Thanks so much, Venus. Keep 'em coming...


Thank you td I knew you’d appreciate it . .. Drunken tirade just the usual scenario although it’s been the first in a while.

shouldn’t come as a shock to most let’s just be honest here Lols…( I never did work out why so many were, or at least pretended to be offended at the sight of provocative portraiture…


----------



## lokie (Nov 20, 2021)

Good ole boys a.k.a Hillbillies, Rednecks and Hicks will get "Sideways going down an old dirt road" That's what its about






I don't know these folks but them's kin.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2021)

Lets get this back on track......it's Saturday night!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 21, 2021)

ozark scene. Who knows which one ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2021)

Talent knows the show must go on.

Stevie Wonder Improv about a broken keyboard.


----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 29, 2022)

lokie said:


>


Fuck ya. Judas I haven't heard. Goosebumps, lol.


----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


>


^^^
This wins post of the day!



Edit to add:

If i keep dabbing and watching it may be the post of tomorrow too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 6, 2022)

Def not on that album it shows but pretty cool cover song if you like DM and chevelle


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I had two 15” bad ass pioneer tower speakers in front of my rack system. Omg did i get off to that album




Daves got something for you


----------



## xtsho (Feb 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I had two 15” bad ass pioneer tower speakers in front of my rack system. Omg did i get off to that album
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw them in 1978 in Portland Oregon when they opened for Black Sabbath. They were still an opening band at that time. After that they were headliners.

I was at this concert. Seems like yesterday. 









Van Halen - 1978 - Portland, OR @ Portland Memorial Coliseum


Wow!! New unearthed video footage of Van Halen on their first tour in 1978!!! Massive thanks to Paul Fletcher/B2B Productions for releasing this footage (Released: Oct 25, 2020). This 8mm video is synced to different audio from the 1978 Fresno show just 5 days earlier and he’s done a great job...




www.themightyvanhalen.net


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


>


Saw slayer a year or two ago on their farewell tour, they were great


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 11, 2022)

racerboy71 said:


> Saw slayer a year or two ago on their farewell tour, they were great


Fuck ya they were


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Google "Dixie Biscuit" if you like the song


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2022)

Early soundgarden


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2022)

And then.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Venus55 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Venus55 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Venus55 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Venus55 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Venus55 (Mar 21, 2022)

@tyler.durden 




…don’t know if u’ve seen this or not but I reckon u’ll appreciate it


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)

fucking cunt!





oh whoops did i say that she is though


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Venus55 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2022)

@neosapien @srh88 @Bobby schmeckle @mr sunshine @Gary Goodson


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 13, 2022)

They still look and sound great!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2022)

@tyler.durden


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2022)

srh88 said:


> @tyler.durden


Groovy beat, fantastic lyrics. Imma check out more from these dudes, thanks...


♫ Rappers keep borin' me, your girl must be like 4 out of 5 dentists, she always recommends Oral, B... ♫


♫ More tales from the road like I'm Kerouoc, pussy on the road like a feral cat ♫

Lol.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 23, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> They still look and sound great!


The lead guitarist built a "cabin" in plumas county. I didnt hesitate to take a job offer on the finish carpentry crew. Never did meet the guy though.


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2022)

In times gone by this was Pickin an Grinnin.





I still like to listen to those old tunes as they bring fond family memories.

Today I think of this as Pickin an Grinnin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2022)

Today I think of this as Pickin an Grinnin.




[/QUOTE]

Jerry was a great story teller


----------



## Bareback (Aug 5, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Today I think of this as Pickin an Grinnin.


Jerry was a great story teller




[/QUOTE]
Jerry and Burt made a great team in multiple movies. I’ve always enjoyed his music and humor.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2022)

I just turned 21 when this song came out, I got SO much pussy back then. Fun song, great times...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Your musical taste is akin to Gale Boetticher's  The only English word on that CD case is Stereo, is there not and Chinese character for that?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2022)

doublejj said:


>


My fav thing about that video is that the background guy on the PC never turns around once.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2023)

It's that time of year again.

Getting so much resistance from behind 










Here is a playlist that helps to sooth my savage beast


----------



## Rrog (Jan 3, 2023)

Good ol’ thread …


----------



## Bareback (Jan 4, 2023)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I love listening to the Mephistopheles while relaxing in our big round trampoline swing staring at the high altitude clouds floating by. Really a trippy experience.


----------

